#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-12
<jalcine> Life's tough when using gdb is more efficient than using an IDE's debugger.
<jalcine> Hello developers :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-13
<jalcine> mhall119: I think you should express the importance of D-Bus in Linux in your documentation quest for developers.
<jalcine> It can save them tremendous amounts of time and allows them (almost all of the time) to code in their language of choice.
<mhall119> jalcine: I'm focusing on the APIs were going to support
<mhall119> and also what I could find documentation on
<jalcine> If you find anything specific of Unity's Dash and querying it, please ping.
<jalcine> I've been searching for quite some time and not being able to exactly download the code (on this slow connection) is a bit hard.
<mhall119> jalcine: you mean responding to a search, or initiating one?
<jarek___> Hello
<jarek___> are Ubuntu Store apps allowed to have dependencies from Multiverse repository?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-14
<jo-erlend> is anyone working on fixing developer.ubuntu.com? It's currently recommending software that we're no longer using. For instance, in 12.04, it will not be possible to use PyGTK with Quickly. So those pages and tutorials should be removed.
<jo-erlend> it is better to have too little information than to provide wrong information.
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: I'd say to file a bug against ubuntu-developer-portal, I think that's the right part for documentation
<ajmitch> though there are some bugs on there that I thought would have been fixed awhile ago
<jo-erlend> I don't really understand the difference between ubuntu-app-developer and developer.ubuntu.com.
<ajmitch> from what I know, ubuntu-developer-portal is for the normal, visible parts of the site
<ajmitch> developerportal is for bugs about app submission & review
<jo-erlend> heh, that's coherent.
<ajmitch> yeah I know :)
<jo-erlend> stuff like this annoys me to no end.
<ajmitch> and sorry, it's ubuntudeveloperportal, no dashes
<ajmitch> it's developer-portal that has the - ;)
<jo-erlend> it's much more difficult to learn how to find out how to learn than it is to actually learn.
<ajmitch> right, made worse by links to outdated libraries or just broken links
<jalcine> wait what?
<jo-erlend> right. And a mix of completely different tools. On the first page, you read that you should use Quickly and PyGTK. Then on the next page, there are links to Qt Creator and MonoDevelop.
<jalcine> learn how to find out how to learn than .... *brain pops*
<jo-erlend> jalcine, right. By the time you've figured out what to read, you're so exhausted and confused that you're ready to give up. :)
<jalcine> lol I was close.
<jalcine> If you really want something, you'd find it.
<ajmitch> you shouldn't have to struggle to find the right thing
<jalcine> I was looking for introspection of Unity over D-Bus.
<ajmitch> jalcine: oh that's easy ;)
<jalcine> Couldn't find in XML so I fired up qdbusviewer, and just pulled it from there.
<ajmitch> though I knew the right person to ask
<jalcine> see? lol, I didn't ask first.
<jalcine> I combed the net.
<jalcine> and I can't view SSL sites on this network connection
<jalcine> b/c my phone's tethering app blocks it.
<jalcine> so I was stumped.
<jalcine> and the worst part: I'm a Kubuntu User.
<jo-erlend> «I want to try to create my first program using Quickly and PyGTK, that I read about on developer.ubuntu.com. Which of these should I use?  I'm a little confused by which of these tools are best for me. The site says: "C++ or QML, an innovative CSS & JavaScript-like language. With QT Creator, UI designers and developers can share code easily."»
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: and then the link to quickly on the site is broken
<jo-erlend> heh
<jo-erlend> yes, and if you join #Quickly and ask, we'll tell you not to use PyGTK. :)
<jalcine> Lol wow.
<jalcine> So QML's the future? or Vala?
 * ajmitch needs to find who to talk to in order to get some of these problems sorted
<jo-erlend> Python with GTK3 is good.
<ajmitch> when introspection works :)
<jo-erlend> though, of course, there's lots of bugs with the Python/GTK combo, so you can't do everything. :)
<jo-erlend> ajmitch, right. :)
 * jalcine is tempted to say "Go Qt" :P
<ajmitch> pyside
<jo-erlend> why not WinForms?
<jo-erlend> :)
<ajmitch> because I don't like putting my face through a shredder
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> but I wish we could do something properly for once.
<jalcine> Lol
<jalcine> Properly like select a unified development scheme?
<jalcine> It's hard since there isn't a real "Ubuntu" API per se.
<jalcine> I think something like that could lock in a certain development flow and then an accepted language (or at least most preferred)
<jalcine> The closest to that is perhaps Unity and U1 integration.
<jalcine> Throw in Zeitgeist if you want to get fancy.
<jo-erlend> «Five Reasons to care about PyGtk: ... Multiple language support – if you would prefer to code in something other than Python, you can use PyGtk with C, Java and other languages.» <-- Yes, that's not confusing at all.
<ajmitch> uh what?
<jalcine> That's redundant, isn't it?
<jalcine> C -> PyGtk  -> C ?
<jalcine> You know what they need?
<jo-erlend> jalcine, yes, properly, like selectinv a unified development scheme. At least get people to the point where they're able to know how to get information before you expose them to lots of different choices, toolkits, etc.
<jalcine> Code examples.
<jalcine> Like examples of the same "Ubuntu"-esque action done in C, Mono/C#, Python, C++, Java, etc.
<jo-erlend> but this is just another forgotten chat. Until we get some bug tracker and ways to actually work on things, we're not getting anywhere.
<jalcine> Where would we stick it?
<jo-erlend> I seem to remember having an almost exact copy of this discussion when I was using Fedora Core. That's a few years ago now.
 * jalcine would write a blog post about it.
<jalcine> Maybe it's a Linux thing, then?
<jo-erlend> it's a free software thing. It sucks. :)
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: the templates for developer.ubuntu.com are in LP, but the rest of the content doesn't appear to be
<ajmitch> documentation is hard
<jalcine> Really hard :$
<jo-erlend> yes, and it's very hard when there's no documentation to improve.
<jalcine> This sounds like a weekend hack-up.
<jalcine> I think I could smack together something.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jalcine> Just need a Ubuntu-esque page template.
<jo-erlend> that's the big problem.
<ajmitch> jalcine: bzr branch lp:ubuntudeveloperportal
<jo-erlend> the world is full of "weekend hackups".
<jalcine> hehe
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: you don't want another place which has 80% of what you need? :)
<jo-erlend> right
<jo-erlend> "Looks good, but it doesn't work" :)
<jo-erlend> actually.. It's not a problem if something is missing. It's a bigger problem when there are unrelated stuff mixed in, such as the Qt Creator and MonoDevelop in the Python/Quickly context.
<jalcine> Indeed.
<jalcine> and isn't Mono like phased out of support? :$
<jo-erlend> I have no idea.
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: you think the alternatives are too prominent?
<jalcine> After that takeover with Attachmate, I think Ximerian has only focused on mobile development.
<jalcine> MonoDroid and what no.
<jalcine> *not
<ajmitch> jalcine: mono itself it still going strong
 * jalcine looks for Banshee as the default media player app :P
<jo-erlend> hehe... Ah! I found "Get help" on developer.u-c. It leads to this page: http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/
<jalcine> I'd contribute to Mono if I had the know-how.
<ajmitch> canonical's interest in mono-based apps is another story :P
<jalcine> Lol, of course.
<jo-erlend> "I'm stuck. Please help! What do I do?" Response? "Submit a tutorial" :)
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: heh
<jalcine> It'd make bug reporting a LOT affective though, with JIT.
<ajmitch> or contribute by becoming a member of the ARB? that's not really an option for many
<jalcine> it's one or the other.
<jalcine> Hmm. I can't remember, U1 allows syncing of app configurations?
<jalcine> Or is that CouchDB?
<jo-erlend> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/ <-- heh, they even forgot to color the logo! :)
<jo-erlend> jalcine, CouchDB is not supported anymore.
<jalcine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/revision-control/ <-- what happened to Git or SVN?
<jalcine> I mean, yeah, Bazaar's the gem, but the other ones should be mentioned..
<jo-erlend> no, not at all!
<jo-erlend> at least, not in the main pages.
<jalcine> Well, the logo's probably not colored in to emphasize the blue-print nature of it?
<jo-erlend> yes, that was just a joke. :)
<jalcine> Lol, sorry
<jalcine> IRC needs a /joke /endjoke command
<jalcine> lol
<jo-erlend> but I'm serious about the other things. Let's provide _one_ starting point that leads to something concrete. That should be Python with Quickly, Glade, Bazaar and Launchpad.
<jalcine> "Building With Ubuntu: A Tutorial"
<jo-erlend> jalcine?
 * jalcine was thinking of a title.
<jo-erlend> ah
<jalcine> Something like that would take quite some time.
<jo-erlend> right. They come to learn Ubuntu development. Python is the easiest language to learn, and in the process, you learn VCS, GUI design, and collaboration with Launchpad. Once you have that, moving onto another language will be much easier, since you can focus on the language itself.
<jalcine> Indeed.
<jalcine> This is going to be something I'd think heavily about.
<jalcine> G'night all.
<jo-erlend> 1) Python basics. OOP is unnecessary. 2) GTK basics. Only signals and packing. 3) VCS basics. 4) GUI design basics.
<jalcine> it's ticking an hour past midnight and my oil's all burnt out.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> sleep well then. :)
<jalcine> Heh, yeah, last thing you need to do is confuse them with polymorphism and class inheritance.
<jo-erlend> OOP is not at all needed in order to build a simple GTK application.
<jo-erlend> I seem to remember someone mentioning a Ubuntu Developer Manual once upon a time. Does anyone know what happened to that?
<ajmitch> it could have been for people developing ubuntu, rather than developing with ubuntu
<ajmitch> there's been this confusion between the terms :)
<jo-erlend> right
<jo-erlend> hey rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hello jo-erlend!
<jo-erlend> good morning. :)
<jo-erlend> you're still in France, right?
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend,  I think a lot of your quickly widgets code is in Ubuntu today
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, yes, I'm in France for at least until this summer
<jo-erlend> oh. That's cool. I wrote an email to quickly-talk. There's no GSettings schemas being created for new apps. Do you know why?
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, sorry, I don't :(
<jo-erlend> I'm not entirely sure how that stuff is supposed to work, so I'm a little bit stuck. But right now, Quickly doesn't work at all.
<ajmitch> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi ajmitch
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, perhaps I've forgotten how it works. I thought running quickly from trunk was simply a matter of adding it to the PYTHONPATH, but that doesn't work?
<jo-erlend> I would like to test that it isn't fixed before I add another bug report about it.
<jo-erlend> no, it does... I don't know why it didn't before. And the problem is fixed in trunk.
<jo-erlend> it'd still be nice to have a PPA though. Particularly now that it's broken in Ubuntu.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: where was that "Get help" link?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend> mhall119, Resources > Get help.
<jo-erlend> there is one link "on this page", which is the "Community Page". It asks you to contribute. It doesn't do much helping though.
<jo-erlend> however, it does have a link back to where you came from. I don't know if that's meant as a hint :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: thanks, I'll make a note of this and try and make it point somewhere more helpful :)
<jo-erlend> I just came across one of the nastiest four-letter words... In the middle of an interesting tutorial! You do know which one I'm talking about? That's right! "TODO". :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> where?
<jo-erlend> not related. http://www.tortall.net/mu/wiki/CairoTutorial :)
<mhall119> not related == not my problem, I like those
<jo-erlend> :)
 * JackyAlcine waves at everyone.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-15
<dmj726> What would be best practices for creating a publication for the Ubuntu Software Center
<jo-erlend> dmj726, "publication"?
<dmj726> like a book or magazine
<dmj726> jo-erlend:
<jo-erlend> right. I don't think there's anything too special about it. They get added to /opt/yourcomp/. I'm not entirely sure how they appear in users dashes, though.
<jo-erlend> mhall119 probably knows.
<dmj726> what does Unity do with link or directory types?
<jo-erlend> dmj726, I don't understand that question.
<dmj726> in the desktop entry file
<jo-erlend> ...?
<dmj726> type can be application, link, or directory
<jo-erlend> I'm not entirely sure what directory does. But a link is handled as a link, and an application is handled as an application. I don't know what you're asking.
<jo-erlend> I need to reboot.
<jo-erlend> brb
<SpamapS> Howdy! I'm trying to fix the aws-status appindicator that comes included with txaws...
<SpamapS> (not an experienced gtk programmer so going is slow...)
<SpamapS> At some point, the label from my indicator got "stuck" in my panel..
<SpamapS> the process isn't running anymore.. so... what gives?
 * SpamapS suspects perhaps a panel bug could be at play too
<dpm> hi SpamapS, unfortunately, I cannot help on this one. You might want to ask ted when he's online, or alternatively ask also on http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<SpamapS> I haven't been able to reproduce
<SpamapS> so its possible I just said the incantations wrong or crossed the streams or something
<dpm> ah, right
<jml> jo-erlend: hi
<jo-erlend> jml, hi. :)
<jml> jo-erlend: I saw your email to ubuntu-app-devel. I think you make an excellent point.
<jml> jo-erlend: but I honestly have no good answers.
<jo-erlend> neither do I, otherwise I would've suggested something specific.
<jml> jo-erlend: heh heh
<jml> jo-erlend: I figured if I started rambling on IRC that would be more likely to yield fruit than just sitting on your email like a mother hen.
<jml> Or maybe that should be yielding eggs
<jml> metaphors are hard.
<jml> Anyway.
<jo-erlend> however, I forgot to write about the positive side if we do put an effort into this. For instance; it is currently true that you cannot make a custom GTK TreeModel using Python. Now you know. And I'll remember having told someone about it. However, some time into the future, this problem will be fixed and I'll get notified by email when it does. I will not remember who I've told this to. So people are most likely going to keep thinking it's
<jml> we've been talking a bit within Canonical about the Ubuntu "developer offering", where that's an umbrella term for the whole app developer picture: tools, API, SDK, etc.
<jo-erlend> not possible, long after it becomes possible. If we had tracked this issue, then the fix would become well known much faster, leading to less confusion in the future.
<jml> jo-erlend: huh. that sounds like a thing where stackoverflow or askubuntu would help a lot
 * dpm was thinking that too
<jo-erlend> it wouldn't. I ask why my program doesn't work, and the response is that I've done everything correctly, but there is a bug in Python/GTK that prohibits that kind of application from working. Two years later, the bug is fixed. Who will update the answers on stack?
<jo-erlend> in other words; we are efficient in saying there is a problem, but the solution will go unnoticed. This is harmful.
<jo-erlend> if, on the other hand, we link specific bugs to a "ubuntu-python-developer" project, then we will both have a way to get an overview of issues, but also know that solutions will be just as visible as the problem were.
<jo-erlend> so I'm imagining something like this. You have a Ubuntu App Developer project. Underneith this project, you have sub-projects for toolkits, and under them, languages. So you'd have something like UAD > GTK > Python, UAD > GTK > C++, and UAD > Qt > Gambas. What do you think?
<dpm> jo-erlend, let me add a comment on one of the points here: the point of stackoverflow is that it can be updated, and cleaned up! So to answer the question to who will update the answers on Askubuntu or Stackoverflow: either you or someone else affected by the problem
<jo-erlend> if there is an issue with Python and GTK development, then there is also a problem with GTK development on Ubuntu. Further, there is a problem with app development on Ubuntu. But even if Python/GTK is problematic, it doesn't necessarily mean those problems exist with Vala or some other language.
<dpm> jo-erlend, in a way, what you're proposing is quite similar to what we're doing with the ubuntu-translations project in LP, which has been working quite well
<jo-erlend> dpm, yes, but that depends on manual work, that someone who is affected still cares enough to update, etc. You could say the same thing about email or IRC. If I really care, I can now make a note of everyone who is in this channel now, and when the problem is fixed, I'll remember to come here and tell you about it. But in reality, I know I won't. Bugs can be linked, however.
<dpm> you need the same amount of dedication and work to find and link a bug as to update a stackoverflow answer :)
<jo-erlend> I think the difficulty is defining workflows. Making a certain development method a supported development method with issues that can be tracked and worked on.
<jo-erlend> dpm, only if you're very dedicated. I would possibily  be willing to do that. But you'd also have to maintain a list of distributions for that to work well. But we need to see it from the other angle; a user decides to learn how to write a program on Ubuntu. The first projects are easy, and the user slowly becomes more confident. Then he runs into a problem, and somehow finds out it's a bug. He then files a bug to the app-dev project, which
<jo-erlend> can then help improve the bug description and file the bug at the right tracker.
<jo-erlend> I mean; it took me a week to realize that there was a bug in the GTK GIR bindings. I had to spend quite some time figuring out exactly where to file a bug, and when I finally found it, it was already reported and had been known for months with no activity. Others in the community knows much more than I do about GIR bindngs and GTK+.
<dpm> jo-erlend, I think having an ubuntu-app-devel project might be a good idea as an umbrella project. As I say, it's worked well for translations -> it has given more visibility to i18n/l10n bugs, and most importantly, it's helped creating a team of dedicated community members around the project. My main concern is about the sub-projects and spreading out too thin
<jo-erlend> right. The details would have to be figured out. It's easy to make things too complicated. But we should at least track blockers. The program Gramps, for instance, can't be upgraded to GTK3 and GIR, because of the bug I've used as an example. My projects are probably going to be canceled, because the bug doesn't have a chance of getting the attention required to get it fixed. And though I'd want to, I don't have the time to go so deep into G
<jo-erlend> TK+ development that I can fix it myself.
<jo-erlend> and how many of these blockers are there? If I was unlucky enough to find the single one, then ok. It's annoying for me, but it might not be detrimental to app development in general. But if there are many and noone knows it, then it can have nasty effects in the long term.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-16
<dmj726> In the long description of the control file is it possible to have a question mark?
<dmj726> For submitting an app, what needs to be in the source package?
<JackyAlcine_> Typical Debian package requirements, no?
<dmj726> I've not actually packaged something new for submission before, so I'm trying to make sure I'm getting it right
<ajmitch> dmj726: where are you submitting to?
<dmj726> ubuntu software centre
<dmj726> through My Apps
<ajmitch> ok, a free app?
<dmj726> No, my plan was for a paid app
<dmj726> Though the contents themselves will be licensed freely
<ajmitch> right, then the good people who handle reviewing those should be able to help when you submit it
<dmj726> okay, I've heard it takes them a lot longer if they have to reverse engineer whatever you give them
<ajmitch> if you submit a binary package, I imagine it would
<dmj726> right now I've got a tarball with /debian and the source code in it, a .dsc, and a .changes file all in a tarball
<ajmitch> ok, and debian/control, debian/rules are filled out sufficiently for building the package? e.g. you have all build-dependencies listed that you know of, and debian/rules can build the app
<ajmitch> I'm assuming it's software :)
<dmj726> yeah, the only thing it requires is firefox
<dmj726> well, it requires firefox if you don't want to browse to /opt/thepackage for the stuff manually
<ajmitch> right, that should be fairly easy then
<dmj726> I built the package locally and it worked
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> you were asking about the long description earlier, afaik it can have punctuation like '?' in it
<dmj726> yeah it was displaying funny if I had a ? at the end of a line
<IanLiu> I'm calling g_debug in my app, but it won't show. This happens on Ubuntu 12.04. Any hints on why this happens?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-17
<pavolzetor> hi,
<pavolzetor> would you suggest to use gdbus or dbus-python
<pavolzetor> ?
<pavolzetor> anybody?
<pavolzetor> thanks folks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-11
<eli___> hello
<e14> hello
<eli___> hello
<Drenriza> Hi all. I was wondering if their is a channel used as the same as the "programming talk" section on ubuntuforums.org. For discussing / asking questions regarding scripting / development under Ubuntu. Where i was pointed to this channel.
<Drenriza> Dead channel ,)?
<commandoline> Drenriza: nope, although it's not as busy as in channels like #python (so channels specific to certain technologies)
<Drenriza> commandoline ty for the response. Is their a channel for different technologies? Like, bash, java, python, c and so on? Or what do you / is discussed in this channel?
<commandoline> most questions here are about technologies very specific to Ubuntu, e.g. api's like the notification api, or the quickly program that is often used to build Ubuntu apps.
<commandoline> and yes, most of those technologies (if not all) have their own channels. Often just joining #technology-name is a good guess :)
<Drenriza> ,)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> dpm, we have 4 slots left on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/Prep
<dpm> dholbach, awesome. I'm trying to get confirmation from the Design team to run a session too, hopefully by the end of the day will have 3 slots left only
<dpm> I contacted 2 app developers over the weekend, but I haven't heard from them yet
<dholbach> yeah, I pinged a couple of folks too
<dholbach> dpm, only 3 left :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-12
<hunger> So for ubuntu phone dev I get a IDE, for desktop ubuntu I am supposed to use quickly?
<odra> hunger: I dunno!
<odra> hunger: Don't ask me complicated questions I can't answer!
<odra> hunger: You are making me hungry.
<hunger> odra: I was not asking you specifically. Just want to get the full picture of where this is headed:-)
<odra> I don't know. I don't develop for ubuntu.
<odra> I just happen to develop apps which happen to run on ubuntu.
<odra> It is all a coincidence.
<odra> By the way what is quickly?
<JanC> hunger: you can use QtCreator for desktop apps too
<JanC> or any of the other desktop IDEs
<odra> Or notepad.
<JanC> notepad is "somewhat" limited
<odra> Or any of those text editing programs that are not called notepad.
<odra> Really?
<odra> Because I made an image viewer in gedit.
<JanC> gedit is hardly comparable with notepad
<odra> I'm not firing up wine just to edit a text file.
<JanC> I hope so  :p
<arpu> hello @all
<odra> But I have, acidentally, many times.
<arpu> can i use flash or air with the ubuntu sdk?
<arpu> the problem is our app use rtmfp connections
<odra> I don't even know why notepad shows up in the programs list. I don't know how to get rid of it either.
<JanC> arpu: I suppose you can use Flash in web app style, but I'm not sure Flash is available on all Ubuntu mobile platforms
<arpu> JanC, ok thx and on desktop?
<JanC> well, x86 & amd64 certainly have Flash plugins available/usable
<JanC> although maybe not the very last one
<arpu> ok so i use the Qtwebkit browser to show my
<arpu> flash app
<dz0ny> arpu: librtmp also exists
<arpu> dz0ny,  librtmp is not possible for p2p rtmfp connections
<hunger> JanC: So what is the recommended way to write desktop apps nowadays? Preferably in a way that I can reuse (parts) of the code later on a phone.
<arpu> hmm there are arm air so binarys i can use on android so it should work for ubuntu on arm too ?
<JanC> hunger: I think it's hard to say what will or will not work once all infrastructure is ready...
<dz0ny> arpu: that's true, flash for linux is not suported anymore. Maybe you could use Google implementation of flash(PPAPI), but that creates a lot of licensing problems I guess.
<arpu> hmm so i need to find out how i can load the so files and play the swf  on ubuntu arm
<hunger> JanC: Quickly seems to use something completely different. Looks like that is not the way to go then.
<JanC> hunger: Quickly can be used with whatever framework
<arpu> dz0ny,  but it should work on ubuntu arm with the air so libs
<JanC> hunger: but I'm not sure if there are Quickly templates for Ubuntu Touch already
<hunger> JanC: Is there any idea yet on how to port desktop apps to ubuntu touch? Or must I write everything from scratch?
<JanC> I have no idea  ☺
<JanC> actually, I think Qt/QML should work more or less OOTB
<hunger> So I should use Qt on the desktop as well?
<hunger> Good:-)
<JanC> I think using other frameworks might work as well (either now or in the future), just that it's not tested at all
<dz0ny> arpu:  I have no idea, officialy there is no support for Flash,Air on Linux from Adobe. Only updated flash runtime is from Google, which is bundled with Chrome.
<JanC> well, Adobe still releases security fixes for the Flash plugin
<arpu> dz0ny,  ok thx lot i know but air is  available  on android official
<arpu> and i look at the soirce code from adobe air for android
<arpu> its loading the so libs and play the swf files
<arpu> some voodoo is done with the video and stagefridge
<JanC> arpu: AFAIK Adobe is deprecating Air on all platforms though
<arpu> JanC, ? on all platforms ? no
<dz0ny> yep, the are moving to HTML5
<arpu> no not for all  flash air is perfect for game development
<arpu> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplatform/whitepapers/roadmap.html
<dz0ny> As of Adobe AIR 3, Adobe has discontinued support for Adobe AIR for Linux operating systems.
<arpu> yes right for linux  x68
<JanC> well, at least it won't work on desktops then
<arpu> yes :/
<JanC> if I understand correctly, RTMFP is similar to WebRTC?
<arpu> yes/no :D  it uses udp
<JanC> and/or maybe some other open protocols
<arpu> rtmfp protocoll is open
<arpu> http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-thornburgh-adobe-rtmfp-00
<JanC> well, at least it's an open spec
<arpu> its pefect for p2p games or video chat ...
<dz0ny> arpu: Have you evaluated  websockets?
<arpu> yes i built an chat text sample with websockets
<arpu> but its not that perfext for real time gaming or video chats
<JanC> I'm pretty sure WebRTC uses UDP-based streaming too
<matge> Hey, I get "static bool QDesktopServices::openUrl(const QUrl&): The platform plugin does not support services" on the phablet
<matge> which phablet repository does provide that platform plugin?
<matge> so I can add openUrl functionality to it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-13
<oxsav_> hey
<vibhav> What is the property for a button which decides its position in the app?
<commandoline> vibhav: what are you using? QML? Quickly? Something else?
<oxsav> hi all
<oxsav> how can i install ubuntu SDK?
<commandoline> oxsav: instructions here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<oxsav> thank you _o_
<commandoline> oxsav: this might be interesting to you too: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/03/announcing-the-first-ubuntu-sdk-days/
<oxsav> this is like android SDK?
<oxsav> can we emulate a device to run our applications?=
<commandoline> I'm not sure if it emulates the complete Ubuntu Phone OS, but it allows you to preview your apps for sure.
<commandoline> * Touch OS it's called nowadays, isn't it? :P
<oxsav> Touch OS? Sry didn't understand
<commandoline> it's not important  anyway, that SDK should work :)
<vibhav> commandoline: qml
<commandoline> vibhav: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-positioners.html might be helpful. I'm not very deep into QML myself though, so that link is all I can give. ;)
<vibhav> commandoline: thanks!
<aquarius> dpm, I thought I might get roped into the SDK Days thing :)
<dpm> aquarius, hahaha
<aquarius> you hate fun, though, scheduling this during pub time on a Friday :)
<dpm> aquarius, don't worry, if it's too late for you, you shouldn't feel forced to do it
<aquarius> it is fine. I should drink less anyway ;)
<dpm> aquarius, well, it's just 5-10 minutes, so theoretically, you _can_ do it from the pub
<dpm> aquarius, but now on a more serious note, it is quite late indeed, so if you still want to show it during the SDK days, we can perhaps arrange something else or squeeze you into another session
<aquarius> nah, it's cool
<aquarius> I shall do it, no worries.
<aquarius> I am *not* taking my laptop to the pub, though :)
 * dpm has visions of torrents of beer spilled over laptop
<aquarius> it'd be cool to be able to screenshare in a hangout from an Ubuntu phone, mind, but (a) I bet one hundred pounds that you can't and (b) I do not *have* an Ubuntu phone ;)
 * dpm has the suspicion that the bet is 100 pounds because aquarius has already tried
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> nah, but... has anyone tried installing the google hangouts plugin on a phone?
<aquarius> screenshare from a phone, that'd be *sweet*
<aquarius> make it so, phone people. :)
<dpm> indeed, not sure how well the Ubuntu web browser would support the plugin
<dpm> I think it should be easy to install it, more difficult to actually talk to the browser and make it do something :)
<aquarius> I do not know whether plugin stuff is entirely handled by the webkit widget or whether the wrapper handles it. mardy or osomon question, that one
<josh__> hello. this looks dinda cool
<josh__> *kinda
<vibhav> indeed
<_ericcc> hopefully I can be around for this tomorrow, a noob has got to start somewhere :)
<ninjaaron> quick question about programming for Unity Next (or whatever it's called). Will it be possible to write frontends with QML and back-ends with any languages that hooks into qt5, or is C++ the only option native backends?
<ninjaaron> s/option/option for
<JanC> ninjaaron: what do you mean by frontends/backends?
<ninjaaron> would it be possible to do heavier data-prosessing in another language and write a qml wrapper.
<ninjaaron> ?
<ninjaaron> I'm working on a program that will parse hebrew verb forms with python, and it might be handy to have in my pocket.
<ninjaaron> I realize this doesn't have a broad appeal, but as a linguist who uses programming as a means to an end, it would be handy if I could do it for myself and a few others. I haven't learned QML yet, but it might be worth it if can integrate with the tools I already know for doing my work. Mobility is nice.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-14
<vibhav> Does anyone know where is the code for Tabs to be put in?
<vibhav> Is it supposed to be in the "Rectangle" Block?
<vibhav> Never mind, got it
<iszlai> Hy all ,id have a question , i would like to watch the Installing and configuring the SDK video but i wont be at my pc, will it be available somewhere to watch later?
<dz0ny> google+ hangouts are recorded to youtube
<mathomastech_> Yep, we see you
<shri> hi
<shri> what is the prerequsits for developing ubuuntu apps
<dpm> hi bzoltan, here's some traffic, then :)
<mbaumi> hello guys :)
<cool_> hii!
<cool_> :D
<dpm> hi everyone!
<bzoltan> dpm: thanks
<bzoltan> it is better now :)
<dpm> everyone ready to start the first SDK day?
<dpm> :)
<mbaumi> anyone from canonical in here? need an email, maybe found a hardware producer :)
<mbaumi> dpm: of course!!
<Ba7a7chy> When is this starting ?
<hamzazus> hello every one
<dagekb> About 5 min?
<mbaumi> ba7a7chy in 5 minutes
<Ba7a7chy> kk thnks
<cool_> will they tell us how to install the SDK and stuff?
<Joy> Hi
<dagekb> cool_: yes
<cool_> thanks...i have been struggling with that for ages :(
<bconlvr> what?
<xenodroid> I am blind dude :D
<Joy> What are the Lanuages that supported for App devel  with Ubuntu sdk ?
<Rolfje> Hi all
<dholbach> go go go! :)
<bconlvr> uninteresting? Most exciting thing I've done all week!!!
<Informacomputer> Must I reload to see the event?
<bhavesh> hey people
<bconlvr> do you like bacon?
<Rolfje> Cmon its 15:00 utc
<zebaszp> the stream is on!
<mbaumi_> cmon im waiting for you :))
<xenodroid> AM I IN THE GOOD PLACE FOR ASKING QUESTIONS :D ?
<JasonDill> WooHoo!
<zebaszp> hi jono!
<Ravlor> Hello World!
<gaara_akash> yes
<swaveck> I can
<Guest999> yep
<francoistrahan12> i can
<bhavesh> printf("Hello World");
<zebaszp> yes, but there's a ton of echo
<dpm> hello everyone!!!
<bhavesh> System.out.println("Hello World");
<stqn> for some reason the discussions don’t make any sense today…
<swaveck> turn off utorrent
<gaara_akash> i think it streams better from youtube while watching
<Joy> What are the Lanuages that supported for App devel  with Ubuntu sdk ?
<cool_> well, when will it start??
<bhavesh> print "Hello World"
<wm_Cc> helloo all!
<bhavesh> document.write("Hello World");
<zebaszp> hey dpm, why isn't jono in the chatroom?
<bhavesh> echo "Hello World"
<zebaszp> oh my god, the haircut!
<surgemcgee> What is the command to remove the "so-and-so has joined" message?
<Guest999> click on the irc menu and goto options
<mbaumi_> :))
<Somkit> still no video?
<Matt___> Hi
<Guest999> reload the page
<zebaszp> Somkit, it started 5 minutes ago
<xaegis> is there video?
<zebaszp> yes xaegis, reload the page
<gaara_akash> lol, i wanna see that beard :P
<agtokty> hi
<gaara_akash> does anyone have the article?
<zebaszp> jono's beard is awesome, the people at engadget have no taste...
<gaara_akash> zebaszp, got a pic of the ridiculous beard he is talking about? :)
<Somkit> I miss the tribal backgrounds
<LrdArc> hi
<cool_> hey!
<Saulot> sup
<makyol> hi there
<zebaszp> gaara_akash, not the old one, the current one...
<gaara_akash> zebaszp, ah ok
<Tuxin> Can you see anything?
<modest> anyone going to the FSF in Boston on the 23rd?
<mbaumi_> Deutsche hier?
<netcurli> mbaumi_: ja
<ecto> mbaumi_, Ja!
<xaegis_> press play on the video to watch/hear.
<modest> press play for stream
<kroq-gar78> modest: why would you go there and then?
<Tuxin> @mbaumi_ Kannst du den Livestream sehen?
<dagekb> Will the video get better quality later?
<mbaumi> sorry, timeout.. biste nen dev? :D
<Ba7a7chy> Whos on Ubuntu now ?
<gaara_akash> Ubuntu for Android? lol,  we are yet to see that!
<gaara_akash> Ba7a7chy, me!
<IReboot> I watched most of the UDS videos and you guys certainly have challenges. Based on UDS "Web Browser Application for touch devices" I was most concerned with was the limited feature set of the Web browser. I feel that reviews of the "phone" factor release Oct 2013 will be highly critical. In IMHO the lowest bar for the wb browser would be to match the Android AOSP features and performance.
<IReboot> Just check the XDA Nexus 10 forum to see the mass of browser related comments or search for the number of browser options on the Google play store. I am referring to user perception/acceptance and not the technical issues and schedule perspective.
<Vitaliy_> any possibility to have DUAL-boot on Nexus 10 Ubuntu and Android !? =)
<DaveTheShoe> I forgot how much Jono Bacon likes to talk!
<Mauricio_> What's up people?
<gaara_akash> UbuntuOne FTW!!
<kroq-gar78> DaveTheShoe: heh heh :P
<nilsB> Hi David!
<kroq-gar78> the hair!! XD
<soutlaw> share his screen
<mbaumi> DAVID i need your mail! important!
<cesarnog-Brazil> Cool! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at TWITTER:  https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<cesarnog-Brazil> =) Cool! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at TWITTER:  https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<cesarnog-Brazil> Like us at Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Touch-OS
<cesarnog-Brazil> Like us at Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntu-Touch-OS
<Rubix_> Hi all
<mag_ops> hi all
<dagekb> "umm" :P
<cesarnog-Brazil> How I can talk with CANONICAL marketing center? I have Facebook and Twitter account to "Ubuntu Touch OS"
<cesarnog-Brazil> How I can talk with CANONICAL marketing center? I have Facebook and Twitter account to "Ubuntu Touch OS" ???
<cool_> will these videos be uploaded to Youtube later???
<cool_> i hope they will :D
<Yago> cool_: usually live hangouts are automatically uploaded
<mbaumi> i need some mail ! :/
<Yago> http://es.wallpapersus.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2010-Enredados-Flynn.jpg
<Yago> looks like the guy speaking :D j/k
<cesarnog-Brazil> =) Cool! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at TWITTER:  https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<cesarnog-Brazil>  https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<mbaumi> cesarnog-brazil dont spam please :D
<cesarnog-Brazil> Ok, sorry =) Just want to help! ^^
<bhavesh> can i develop apps for ubuntu desktop + phone + tablet from ubuntu SDK with javascript, CSS and HTML5?
<dagekb> Think so
<cesarnog-Brazil> Tolding everyone that they created at social medias, pages about the new Ubuntu Touch OS
<mbaumi> cesarnog-brazil look on your pn
<griso> HI
<cesarnog-Brazil> Anyone where from CANONICAL? I need to speak about pages abour Ubuntu Touch OS created at Facebook and Twitter!
<cesarnog-Brazil> Umbrella project? haha
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<gaara_akash> @michael hall, why isnt a music player part of the core apps?
<cesarnog-Brazil> Really cool APPLICATIONS
<cesarnog-Brazil> they all have made with JAVA language? ^^
<netcurli> cesarnog-Brazil: qml and javascript
<dpm>  https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<nilsB> no java
<gaara_akash> cesarnog-Brazil, not Java
<cesarnog-Brazil> ahh, have integration with Java?
<dagekb> Have the calc, calander og wether been build with Javascript?
<nilsB> I like the month2week feature!
<gaara_akash> cesarnog-Brazil, I'm sure there can be a java porting project or a linking project atleast
<cesarnog-Brazil> please response in what language they programmed these?
<cesarnog-Brazil> C?
<gaara_akash> cesarnog-Brazil, qml and javascript
<cesarnog-Brazil> HTML5 right?
<cesarnog-Brazil> Cool! Liked it
<cesarnog-Brazil> =)
<cesarnog-Brazil> thank you
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<dpm> please feel free to ask your questions
<nilsB> how about x11?
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: why isnt a MUSIC player considered as a core app?
<dpm> just prefix them with QUESTION: thanks!
<mbaumi> CANONICAL i need an email, got MAYBE a hardware producer! who to write?
<dell> QUESTION: How to implement services like reddit?
<cool_> QUESTION: will you please run through making of one app at least?
<IReboot> Will there be a "showcase" web page like there is for Unity Indicators where developers add their Ubuntu-Touch apps? e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<dell> QUESTION: WebView does not work
<zyga-sdk> QUESTION: are media (photo/video/music) apps based on some "media library" frameworks?
<mbaumi> gaara_akash its not in core apps, but in planning.
<bhavesh> QUESTION: Can apps developed in Ubuntu SDK be deployed to desktop too?
<zyga-sdk> QUESTION: likewise for address book data (is there a contacts framework?)
<gaara_akash> mbaumi, thanks
<modest> QUESTION: How do you assure that Ubuntu SDK will be compatible with popular apps and programs that are propriety SDK development, that
<zebaszp> QUESTION: what will happen to Quickly?
<nilsB> QUESTION: can you read the questions?
<mbaumi> gaara_akash here is the link: https://launchpad.net/~touchmusicapp
<zyga-sdk> :D
<n0bgas> Question: where can I will find this tutorial in the future?
<n0bgas> QUESTION: where can I will find this tutorial in the future?
<gaara_akash> mbaumi, i'm a contributor in that project :P
<IReboot> QUESTION: Will there be a "showcase" web page like there is for Unity Indicators where developers add their Ubuntu-Touch apps? e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<davmor2> QUESTION: why does this channel not have all the doc links in the header?  then they are there as a permanent reminder.
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Is the SDK QML/Javascript only or can i use QML/C++ too?
<dholbach> bzoltan1, Mirv: ready for the session afterwards? :-D
<Vitaliy_> QUESTION: do we have the guide for new application to be in repo for Ubuntu Touch ?
<gaara_akash> ubuntu-multimedia?
<sepisoad> QUESTION: Will there be eventually an Ubuntu IDE, I know it's crazy :)
<mbaumi> could you please set the email in here? ubuntu-dashboard@canonical.com?
<skuli434> QUESTION: Stupid one, Is there an Emulator for TESTING Purposes?
<Yoyoyo_> QUESTION :As QML is not a complied language, won't you reach a limit in term of performance ? Will you be able to have the extra fluid UI of IOS or are you limited ?
<gaara_akash> mhall119 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-media-devs is that what you were talking about?
<dell> QUESTION: It was the response for Reddit App, Webview has no much control on reddit.
<cesarnog-Brazil>  =) Cool! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at TWITTER:  https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<dicoy> QUESTION will we be able to write apps in python?
<zyga-sdk> thanks
<makyol> I have a basic question. Do we have to have a device installed Ubuntu OS to develop apps or is there a device simulator?
<skuli434> Thanks
<bhavesh> thanks :D
<Shobhit> :D
<zyga-sdk> there are some in qt-mobility IIRC
<zyga-sdk> ok
<derEremit> QUESTION: Is it possible to write background-daemons with the sdk
<Optimus> QUESTION: Will we be able to write ubuntu touch apps with Python? And will there be any disadvantage to doing so?
<Guest13420> QUESTION: How do apps adapt to diferent form factors. Do you need to write a different layout or it's something like bootstrap for websites
<nilsB> :)
<dicoy> QUESTION: Will we be able to write ubuntu touch apps with Python? And will there be any disadvantage to doing so?
<bzoltan1> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> bzoltan1, perfect
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<linuxdude> QUESTION: Can you guys describe a bit about QML? Is it only use to design the user interface?	
<Krllus> clear
<jppiiroi1en> linuxdude: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-index.html
<Vitaliy_> thanks
<mhall119> please join #ubuntu-touch as well for any other questions that don't pertain to the on-air sessions
<bzoltan> dholbach:  will you send me a link to the hangout?
<dholbach> bzoltan, will do
<nilsB> mhall119: good event! good format! Brilliant Product!
<mhall119> bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/ for the full schedule
<gaara_akash> tx
 * Mirv is happy that bzoltan has prepared a install demo, as my wifi is starting to break up
<Krllus> by
<bzoltan> Mirv : No worries
<mhall119> anyone who didn't get their question answered can ask it again in #ubuntu-touch
<brendand> bzoltan - if we have raring installed we'll be fine for this session, right?
<dpm> Thanks everyone for your questions, for those who could not be answered due to time, feel free to ask them again in any of the Q&A sessions we've got this week
<bzoltan> brendand:  I do on Raring
<dholbach> you might have to reload http://ubuntuonair.com/
<eclecticgeekery> All good here
<gaara_akash> did anyone manage to get rid of the import error? "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" for that line? the QML module not found error
<dpm> o/
<Mirv> I'll show my face, but this evening cafe wifi is even worse than I thought, so I'll observe
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Hi everyon! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at Twitter! https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Hi everyone! Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at Twitter! https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<jppiiroi1en> cesarNog-Brazil_: stop spamming
<dpm> yes
<dpm> we can see the screen
<cesarNog-Brazil_> ok, sorry o.O
<dholbach> if you ask questions, please prefix them with          QUESTION:
<zyga> the screen is too small to see
<gaara_akash> cant see the screen
<zyga> please resize the window to be _SMALLER_
<dholbach> bzoltan, maybe increase the font size (Ctrl-+)
<zyga> that will fix the view for everyone
<dpm> bzoltan, can you make the font size bigger?
<zyga> don't enlarge the font
<zyga> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> bzoltan, ctrl +
<jppiiroi1en> bzoltan: ctrl +
<tommy-ubuntu> yes we can't see the text
<dholbach> ctrl plus
<zyga> that does not work, RESIZE THE WINDOW
<zyga> NOT THE FONT
<zyga> dholbach: ^^
<zyga> dholbach: ^^
<chris15001900> hello
<Tom_____> hello
<jppiiroi1en> bzoltan: View > Zoom In
<zyga> bzoltan: make your terminal smaller
<zyga> bzoltan: that will fix the view for everyone
<gaara_akash> increase font size please
<Mirv> to clarify, on raring bzoltan is already installing Qt 5.0.1, but the procedure is similar enough to P&Q users that still use Qt 5.0.0
<gaara_akash> can someone paste the commands as and when he executes them?
<zyga> it's still not readable at all
<tommy-ubuntu> indeed...
<Mirv> gaara_akash: so far he's doing what is instructed at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<zyga> please stop and just resize the terminal to make the video encode _LESS_ pixels in the 480p feed
<zyga> dholbach: ^^ please ping bzoltan
<gaara_akash> Mirv, ah okie, jus wanted to clarify
<zyga> thanks :)
<dholbach> zyga, it's all going to be fine :)
<FlyingPig> dholbach: cool effect :D
<netcurli> :D
<zebaszp> hey, is the new video still not up?
<dagekb> It's up
<kroq-gar78> zebaszp: refresh?
<HikkiJP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmVS2Gj_xq4&newstate=8482762e506c815fa3264cf64fbaf4e9
<vertago1> It is up, you probably should refresh
<dholbach> FlyingPig, no, I'm using the network with others, so I turned down my net usage
<dholbach> if you ask questions, please prefix them with          QUESTION:
<zebaszp> ok, got it now
<zebaszp> (I was refreshing but it wasn't popping up...)
<Evolve> lol looks like Google Now
<kroq-gar78> what happened to daneil's face? D:
<zyga> bzoltan: remember that the video feed shows 480p regardless of the resolution of your display, if you want anyone to see fine detail MAKE THE FONT HUGE (when sharing the destkop) or MAKE THE WINDOW TINY (when sharing one window)
<zyga> thanks
<dholbach> bzoltan, agreed! :)
<gaara_akash> zyga, thanks
<linuxdude> I feel like a drunk, the screen looks very blurry
<jppiiroi1en> linuxdude: and it is free!
<kroq-gar78> does anybody else see dholbach's as color inverted and grayscale? o_O
<kroq-gar78> his face, that is
<FlyingPig> kroq-gar78: yes
<gaara_akash> kroq-gar78, yes
<JUbuntu> of course
<bobweaver> you know that you can not use xmllist modelk or sql correct this makes it so loops in debug happen should be fixed
<greyback> kroq-gar78: yep, that's a lower-bandwidth option in hangout
<gaara_akash> kroq-gar78, he is entering the matrix :P
<kroq-gar78> aaaah ok. not familiar with hangouts :P
<bobweaver> that is why you feeds are not showing up
<bobweaver> on the home page ^^
<bobweaver> QtWidgets can not use that
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: yeah, the feeds are not in the current welcome screen, but those were there.
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: i am working on some updates for the welcome screen which will bring more candy
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: the welcome screen itself is pure qml, the devices tab is qtwidgets, there is a qml based devices tab in the pipeline as well
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  they will not work because qtwidgets same with qtwebkit is that why you use qtopenurlextrneal ?
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  the backing is widget though
<bobweaver> that is why xmllistmodel or qml2 will not work
<bobweaver> or webkit
<bobweaver> is that why you all are using qt.openurlextrenal ?
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  if you launch it (qtcreator ) from command line look at the sql output
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: the reason for that is that it makes more sense to prefer a browser for reading a website and so that you can bookmark the url too :)
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" for that line? the QML module not found error
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  you can not use qtwebkit in welcome screen
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: i am not using qtwebkit
<IReboot> QUESTION: At this time are you recommending using the Raring pre-release or 12.10 to add the SDK?
<bobweaver> Question why not take out the xmllist model it will not work in widgets
<bobweaver> home screen ^^
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: i removed the code as the new ui design, and i am still working on it to get all the dynamic parts to it
<bobweaver> coooll
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: if you like, we could collaborate and i could ping you when i have the new version ready for testing
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  I am so busy
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: :) ..no worries
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" for that line? the QML module not found error
<Mirv> if you want to be adventurous, you can use qt5-beta-proper PPA to get Qt 5.0.1 proper for 12.04 and 12.10, but it's non-supported
<bobweaver> Question will you all be using zephyer or any thing like that mer ect
<payloadd> Q: when I develop a QML plugin in C++, do I have to consider any ubuntu phone specific details or guidelines or can I do it just the Qt way and it will be okay?
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Follow Ubuntu Touch OS at Twitter! https://twitter.com/UbuntuTouchOS
<Mirv> gaara_akash: sounds like 'ubuntu-sdk' not installed, which pulls in qt-components-ubuntu
<jppiiroi1en> cesarNog-Brazil_: spam..
<Mirv> (as in http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/)
<gaara_akash> Mirv, its installed
<cesarNog-Brazil_> ? Not a SPAM, come on!
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Just the TWITTER
<cesarNog-Brazil_> =o
<Mirv> gaara_akash: ok, then your Qt Creator may be misconfigured
<bobweaver> Question will you all be using zephyer or any thing like that mer ect
<cesarNog-Brazil_> hold on... just sharing the twitter for news ^^
<gaara_akash> Mirv, ah, so how do i configure it correclty?
<Mirv> gaara_akash: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if qt4-qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dpm> cesarNog-Brazil_, if you continue posting about that twitter feed, we'll have no other option than to ban you from the channel
<HikkiJP2> cesarNog-Brazil_, no one will follow you for that, estúpido
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: there are some plans to provide virtual environment
<gaara_akash> Mirv, reading it
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: but the technical details on that topic is not yet available
<HikkiJP2> Always the brazilians... how shameful people we are... :\
<dpm> HikkiJP2, please keep communication respectful
<bobweaver> ^^ Like as a virtual machine like how sailfish uses it .... cool jppiiroi1en
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Ok... sorry people! Just trying to share! Let's speak about development!
<payloadd> a well my Q doesnt fit in installing and configuring :) well, later maybe
<bobweaver> Question is Timo in jail (the bars behind him )
<Mirv> it's awesome if my sound is understandable with this wifi...
<bobweaver> no the bars behind him
<payloadd> thanks :)
<Mirv> bobweaver: this was the theoretically quietest corner of the cafe
<jppiiroi1en> payloadd: np :)
<dicoy> QUESTION will it be possible to develop apps in python? or a scripting app at least?
<bobweaver> dicoy:  look at pyslide
<Rudzielec> Hello everybody!
<dicoy> nice :)
<IReboot> bobweaver: pyslide does not support qt5 as far as I know
<jppiiroi1en> indeed
<Mirv> gaara_akash: so the easiest way is really rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia*
<yonathaniel> you guys should explain while drawing on a whiteboard
<jppiiroi1en> yonathaniel: but then you would not be able to see it ;)
<Mirv> but the bug report also notices in which ways Qt Creator may be configured (which is good knowledge in general)
<payloadd> yes, I've already heard it that I should do most in QML :) thanks for the advice bzoltan… maybe you already said it twice and need to write it down :)
<cesarNog-Brazil_> [QUESTION] Where I can get more information about Ubuntu Touch OS development?
<dholbach> bzoltan, you're so funny!
<jppiiroi1en> cesarNog-Brazil_: developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile
 * dholbach hugs bzoltan
<dicoy> here :P
<payloadd> :)
<gaara_akash> Mirv, thanks, just trying everything thats mentioned in askubuntu
<Rudzielec> I have one ask! When can I download Ubuntu Phone.
<bobweaver> Question: on the home screen ?
<bzoltan> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<bobweaver> sorry
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Thanks! =)
<jppiiroi1en> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<bzoltan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<IReboot> QUESTION: Is this any official way to sharing QML plugins once created? E.g. a central web site or QML "showcase" site like Ubuntu Indicators have
<cesarNog-Brazil_> [QUESTION] What about a Java integration in the future to Java Developers develop new Ubuntu Touch OS applications?
<Rudzielec> Thank You very much for anser answer
<jppiiroi1en> cesarNog-Brazil_: no plans for Java
<cesarNog-Brazil_> [QUESTION] Could you tell me more about HTML5 code in Ubuntu Touch OS? There are?
<gaara_akash> cesarNog-Brazil_, just out of curiosity, why do you want java integration? making it run on a jvm is a overhead
<bobweaver> Jambi
<jppiiroi1en> cesarNog-Brazil_: it is written in QML
<Mirv> this is the most failed hangout for me ever. now I lost battery for my headphones. I'll concentrate on IRC :)
<bobweaver> is Jambi for qt5 ?
<jppiiroi1en> Mirv: but there are bars near you ;)
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Yeah, I will try to study more QML! And share with another Java Developers like me!
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: good question, not sure
<Mirv> regarding Python and Qt 5, PyQt makers claim Qt 5 support - http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2012-December/032216.html - but it's very recent so not yet packaged in raring even
<Rudzielec> I have next question. Can I install Ubuntu Phone on HTC HD2? I think ubuntu phone it's more better than Android and Windows Phone :P
<dicoy> how will the software and OS updates work?
<bobweaver> QUESTION: any plans for dconf-qt like unity-2d had ?
<jppiiroi1en> Rudzielec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<greyback> bobweaver: for settings? Hopefully we'll have something better for settings
<isgjevori> will Ubuntu SDK work only for Ubuntu Touch or also for Ubuntu Desktop?
<Rudzielec> Thanks
<cesarNog-Brazil_> [QUESTION] Where I can upload my QML/Javascript ? There will be a "Google Play" like app market?
<dicoy> QUESTION: how will the software and OS updates work? on android you have to flash every new version that comes out, there is no "hot update"
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: qtcreator is good at an implementation phase, but dont you think it is important to actually have a bunch of tools at the DESIGN phase (starting from wireframing, to skinning, basically everything before actually starting to code, or meddle with  the qt designer)
<amm> Question: Can you build the backend of QML app in python?
<Mirv> (started disturbing all nearby people with Zoltan's loud voice)
<bhavesh> QUESTION: So with Ubuntu SDK, "quickly" project will be closed? And will I be able to develop applications with HTML5, CSS and JavaScript with Ubuntu SDK for Ubuntu Desktop, Phone and Tablet?
<isgjevori> thnx
<IReboot> QUESTION: Should non-core apps use Launchpad PPAs for app distribution and support?
<Optimus> QUESTION: aside from the list of core-apps, is there a place to see what other applications are under development to avoid duplicated efforts. Pondering working on a Pandora client.
<jppiiroi1en> bhavesh: you can use QML WebView
<bobweaver> QUESTION: I came in late who is dude on the left. are you the dude at uds that we went to karaoke at 3 or 4 am ? At any rate could you all introduce yourself ?
<dholbach> bzoltan, what I'm eating here is like working with Ubuntu SDK - it's a piece of cake ;-)
<skuli434_> Question: Will the SDK support SQLite type databases?
<bhavesh> jppiiroi1en: k, thanks :)
<dholbach> :-))))
<greyback> dicoy: it's being worked on. Yes reflashing for every update is not optimal
<Mirv> skuli434_: it already does, via libqt5sql5
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: yeah :P
<skuli434_> GREAT
<bobweaver> sqllight is default you make javascript to query it
<skuli434_> Thank you
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en:  hey dude
<bobweaver> :)
<elbuntu> QUESTION: Is there already a software centre UI developed? As I have already started it and if its already in development maybe I can join the project... if not can I submit my designs to Ubuntu. I did on teh mailing list but got no response
<greyback> amm: we are discouraging people to use python on the phone - it's not something we are actively supporting
<bobweaver> QUESTION: can you all get the designers to use qt.exporter for gimp or photo shop . for the core apps
<cesarNog-Brazil_> [QUESTION] There are another's OS's where I can develop without the qtCreator? http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/qt-creator/
<Mirv> dholbach: are you able to answer to elbuntu?
<greyback> bzoltan: I don't think so
<amm> greyback: OK thanks
<Mirv> ah ok
<skuli434_> how can install ubuntu os on lg 2x
<skuli434_> is it possible
<yonathaniel> QUESTION do you develop Ubuntu for a living?
<Pajn> elbuntu: I'm reading the mailinglist and I havn't seen anything about that. Are you shure you submited the mail correctly? Most mails are answered.
<gaara_akash> Mirv, i think removing the configuration solved the issue
<bobweaver> bzoltan:  I did I got no answer it would save people alot of time on artwork
<Mirv> skuli434_: there is a community person working on that, but no other information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<greyback> skuli434_: I think the best place for that question is the mailing list ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<dharmaone> its there a plugin for photoshop that exports qml?
<dpm-hangout> bobweaver, I'd suggest mentioning it on the mailing list. I don't think designers are familiar with it, and it might be worth explaining how they can use it
<elbuntu> Pajn... not sure but I also posted it on Google +... I think I posted it to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<bobweaver> dharmaone:  use qtexporter
<greyback> dharmaone: I recall there being something like that, yes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BRJ1qJkjZM
<Mirv> gaara_akash: that's awesome. it's the most common problem.
<neuromancer_ita> QUESTION: These presentations will have a written log recorded somewhere to read after?
<dholbach> elbuntu, was that on ubuntu-app-devel@ or on ubuntu-phone@?
<bobweaver> I stoped No one would work with me
<skuli434_> Question: can you convert android application to Ubuntu?
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: [non-agenda-question] how can i join canonical? :) :P i'm a bit too inspired by ubuntu touch. I know canonical jobs is the best way to apply :P hoping theres some other way :P
<dharmaone> bobweaver - got a link for qtexporter?
<dagekb> I have Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4, but how can I see what build it is?
<elbuntu> dholbach: I think just ubuntu-phone
<dholbach> ok
<Mirv> neuromancer_ita: these IRC logs are public, I'm not sure how those are linked to the video
<ubunturk> QUESTION : What about contact and notes sync ? Will Ubuntu One support it or not ?
<bobweaver> dharmaone:  http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/gimp-qmlexporter
<dpm-hangout> gaara_akash, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<dharmaone> bobweaver - thanks. is there a photoshop version?
<skuli434_> :)
<bobweaver> andriod to Ubuntu I use necessitia
<skuli434_> Thank you
<dholbach> elbuntu, do you still remember the title of the post?
<bobweaver> dharmaone:  yes there is look around I have never DL so I dont know where but it is out there
<elbuntu> dholbach: Erm, no should I submit it again?
<nagu> Is possible to test app development over VM instead of nexus 7 ???
<bugthing> QUESTION: I like Ruby, any plans to support development in Ruby is anyway??
<jppiiroi1en> nagu: not yet, but it is in the roadmap
<dholbach> elbuntu, yeah, just try it and if that doesn't work, try to ping dpm, mhall119 or myself on IRC again and we'll figure out who to get in the loop :)
<skuli434_> Question: MAIL CORE, Does it contain outlook Integration?
<greyback> bugthing: no plans to support it, sorry
<bobweaver> bugthing:  there is qt-ruby but I am not sure that it is for qt 5 only qt4 google it
<dicoy> [QUESTION] Can you write daemons or background services in QT, or do you need to got to C++
<Random-Bacon> QUESTION: Say you have developed a big office software. When it is running on a small screen, you want a small UI, and when you plug the phone to a bigger screen,you want the full office UI. Will the phone be able to know when it is used as a big screen computer, and can the QML file be switched on-the-fly for a situation like this?
<Mirv> nagu: you can run Ubuntu UI using apps on your desktop as well, but currently there's no separate VM or such support for running apps in a more "device like" manner
<lbt> bzoltan: yes - Jolla people like Ubuntu :)
<Mirv> lbt: and everyone loves Jolla! :)
<elbuntu> Dholbach, will send it again tonight after next design update and hopefully it will be seen. I should send to ubuntu-app-devel@?
<dholbach> I'm sure they won't hate you!
<dholbach> elbuntu, or ubuntu-phone again
<bobweaver> dharmaone:  http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/photoshop-qmlexporter/trees/master     << exporter for photoshop
<nagu> Thanks Mirv and JP :) But I just want to test on preview image instead of desktop version.
<elbuntu> Okay
<jppiiroi1en> the scripts are here /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/ and the script is device_version
<nagu> expecting this from ubuntu phone dev's :)
<dholbach> bzoltan, 10
<gaara_akash> do you guys work from home?
<dharmaone> thanks bobweaver!
<kris> yep
<bobweaver> np dharmaone
<skuli434_> HMMM
<greyback> Random-Bacon: that's something I'm working on. Ideally we want 1 codebase for apps on phone, tablet & desktop. Yes the application will be able to see how much screen space it has, the developer will be able to design the content to best fit the screen
<bobweaver> QUESTION what are plans for games and physics engine ?
<mhall119> Random-Bacon: come back tomorrow and I'll be covering that topic a little bit more
<nagu> bobweaver i believe, steam is the way
<greyback> gaara_akash: some do, some rent offices or use co-working spaces. We have offices too
<skuli434_> Responsive 960 design?
<yonathaniel> I bet Ubuntu Touch is missing a Latex compiler
<greyback> skuli434_: effectively, yes
<gaara_akash> greyback, cool tx
<greyback> yonathaniel: I hope you're joking ;)
<tert> hi pls
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: i have demoed the library https://bitbucket.org/jtoivola/qml-physics/wiki/Home few weeks ago on my desktop, so maybe that helps
<vibhav> o/
<bobweaver> Oo
<skuli434_> yonathaniel why would you need Latex on Mobile??
<tert> i have the nexus 7, when will it be a viable alternative to android?
<bobweaver> thanks jppiiroi1en
<Mirv> jppiiroi1en: can you answer dicoy?
<nagu> Thanks Zoltan :) Most dev in my country dont have nexus. but they love to work for ubuntu touch :) Thanks
<dholbach> bzoltan, without context that sounds a bit misleading
<greyback> bzoltan: no you don't
<dholbach> "latex"
<dicoy> what?
<skuli434_> Too Complicated Latex Thing
<yonathaniel> skuli434_: If you connect the device to a larger screen an actually want to produce something...
<greyback> bzoltan: the latex everywhere thing
<dholbach> bzoltan, "I love latex"
<nagu> yes we are progressing :) thanks zoltan
<dholbach> nevermind
<tert> i want to have GHC on my tablet :)
<Random-Bacon> mhall119: perfect :)
<greyback> bzoltan: don't worry, was only a joke
<IReboot> QUESTION: Is there a specific software license or restrictions when publishing your apps. e.g. GPL2 or 3 ... etc. MythTV is all GP2 to be included in their releases although they so not block external GPL3 apps
<vibhav> oh my gosh
<bobweaver> I also love LaTex
<vibhav> IReboot: I dont think so
<tert> Latex is just to put math in text, no?
<zebaszp> bzoltan, to avoid confusion you shouldn't say latex, say LaTex instead
<IReboot> vibhav: thanks
<greyback> bobweaver: me too, but I think I'd rather jump off a cliff than type in latex on a phone
<yonathaniel> I think it's stupid that people assume that mobile devices are only meant to do fun things. Some of us want to do serious things and not just update our Facebook status.
<kris> all apps developed will be free or some are commercial !
<bugthing> QUESTION: test driven development .. is it done easily done with SDK and a typical way to develop an app?
<greyback> tert: right
<bzoltan> zebaszp: :)
<dicoy> thanks :D
<nagu> Question : How can we run the android apps on ubuntu touch? any future plan? or we need to stick with necesstica for conversion??
<Mirv> bzoltan: did you answer the games / physics engine question from bobweaver?
<bobweaver> greyback:  lol yeah I just use gedit on desktop to write my LaTex code
<bzoltan>  Mirv: let me check
<bugthing> please do .. thanks
<dholbach> bzoltan, Mirv, jppiiroi1en: 3m left
<dholbach> and then dpm will be next with "Writing your first app with the Ubuntu SDK"
<dholbach> and we'll have another Q&A session later on
<bobweaver> bzoltan:  my kereoke friends answered that
<greyback> bobweaver: you know about box2d (gitorious.org/qml-box2d)
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: Do all of you use qtcreator for the dev? or do you ppl in ubuntu use something else?
<dharmaone> how would I write games for ubuntu? game logic in C++ and layout in opengl?
<bobweaver> greyback:  yeah
<jppiiroi1en> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick2-qtquick-qtquicktest.html  and then there are templates in the qtcreator for tests
<nagu> Question : How can we run the android apps on ubuntu touch? any future plan? or we need to stick with necesstica for conversion??
<bobweaver> I use that for my mario but can not compile in qt5
<greyback> bobweaver: ah I didn't know that
<dicoy> famo.us is a cool engine, it should come out any minute now :D
<zebaszp> ppl = people, bzoltan :P
<jppiiroi1en> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/tests/unit/tst_qmltemplate/
<jppiiroi1en> here are the tst templates for qml testcase ^
<vibhav> I use emacs with qmlscene
<skuli434_> Thank YOU SO MUCH
<bobweaver> greyback:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwc4sn_RYZk
<bobweaver> Thanks Guys ! you all are awesome !!
<IReboot> This was very informative thanks
<zebaszp> yay, dpm!
<nagu> Thank you people.. :)
<gaara_akash> Thank you
<greyback> dharmaone: sure. You have the full power of C++ and OpenGL ES available to you
<Zeta> thank you guys
<wrbishop> Thanks!
<HikkiJP2> Thank you
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Thank you all for the ANSWERS!
<skuli434_> TC
<vibhav> dpm dpm dpm dpm
<cesarNog-Brazil_> Sorry for the spam!
<cesarNog-Brazil_> dpm, i would like to thank you!
<vibhav> dpm all the way!
<dpm> hey all, setting everything, up, will be there in a couple of minutes :)
<dholbach> dpm: the site is yours :)
<dharmaone> or are there any plans for game frameworks like Cockos2D or Unity3D to come to Ubuntu Touch?
<greyback> bobweaver: beautiful! That your work?
<dpm> ack, thanks dholbach!
<vibhav> dpm: Not yet
<Mirv> thanks to you, and sorry for my connection probs (but at least the connection stayed up for the whole duration!)
<vibhav> dharmaone: You might want to ask the developers for Cockos2D and Unity3D, they might know
<greyback> dharmaone: not that I'm aware of, but obviously we'd love it. Hopefully someone with more info cna answer you
<bhavesh> thanks bzoltan and everybody else for answering the questions :)
<Krllus> the next starts?
<HikkiJP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOspJaZmpo
<HikkiJP2> Here's the link to the next one
<Blob_> Heyo
<windows_> hi
<zebaszp> is the stream up?
<HikkiJP2> Seems like not yet
<kroq-gar78> now it is
<HikkiJP2> Now it is
<vibhav> and here we go!
<ptl> o/
<dholbach> dpm: page updated?
<papibe> hi all
<Blob_> I was bummed since I thought I missed this livestream coming up, but it was a different time-zone
<windows_> where is the video
<Blob_> sweeeeeeet
<HikkiJP2> welcome back mr planella
<zebaszp> I don't see it
<HikkiJP2> zebaszp, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOspJaZmpo
<dpm-hangout> ok, page updated
<kroq-gar78> yeah
<zebaszp> ok, now I see it :P
<davmor2> dpm: yeap we see you
<gaara_akash> i hope its not a currency converter app :P
<HikkiJP2> lol
<captine> chromr on my nexus 7 says no supported video format... fun
<zebaszp> gaara_akash, I'll have you know, currency converters are critical for smartphones and tablets
<dpm-hangout> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<gaara_akash> zebaszp, lol, it can be, i just think theres no point in running thru the same example available on the site :)
<zebaszp> gaara_akash, I was just joking :P
<gaara_akash> zebaszp, ah sarcasm :P sorry, texts  dont convey it too well :D
<gaara_akash> YES
<dagekb> Yes!
<gaara_akash> we can see it
<zyga> yes
<zyga> it's pretty good
<zebaszp> yes
<vibhav> Indeed
<CheeseBurg> yea
<skuli434> yes
<zebaszp> gaara_akash, I do think he should update the currency converter to include new sdk elements
<CheeseBurg> zebrazp: I agree
<zebaszp> oh no
<zebaszp> are you kidding, dpm? CurrencyConverter?
<dagekb> WHat... I don't have the "Ubuntu"-choice on QTCreator!
<zebaszp> dagekb, did you install ubuntu-sdk as per developers.ubuntu.com instructions?
<vibhav> zebaszp: why? It clearly explains most of the basic concepts
<dagekb> ... under projects
<zebaszp> vibhav, but he already wrote that tutorial...
<dagekb> I missed that part, but I followed the steps from here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<vibhav> zebaszp: There is a Q&A session after it too
<CheeseBurg> I prefer videos more for beginning tutorials anyway
<dell> Ctrl + Shift + + for font
<vibhav> So you can get some doubts cleared too
<ralf_> hello
<ralf_> :)
<bobweaver> yes it does
<gaara_akash> yes its big enough
<bobweaver> or control and middle mouse
<bobweaver> or control and slide up on touch pad
<lbt> ctrl+shift+"+" does work in QtCreator editor
<bobweaver> lbt,  just ctrl
<ubunturk> When app market be ready , every developer will publish currencyconverter :)
<lbt> (well, + is shif+=) :)
<bobweaver> lbt,  tools--> options --> envo --> keyboard
<bobweaver> set to what you like
<vibhav> dpm: How is "Rectangle" different from "Mainview"?
<Cradam> lbt: you could use numpad +, that could be ctrl+"+"
<vibhav> I mean both create app windows
<vibhav> (As far as I know)
<Cradam> *would
<dagekb> Btw, which language is used in the video?
<zebaszp> dagekb QML
<dagekb> Thanks
<dagekb> Another language to learn :P
<vibhav> qml is nice
<jppiiroi1en> applicationName should match the name of the .desktop file
<jppiiroi1en> that is used by the HUD to recognize your app
<zebaszp> dagekb, it's kinda like javascript, so if you know a little js, it might help
<Gladen> QML is like a mix between CSS and JavaScript. :P So if you know how they work you should be fine
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: whats the equivalent off matching parent container size?
<zebaszp> it's also kinda like python in that it depends a little on whitespace, as far as I can tell
<greyback> gaara_akash: "anchors.fill: parent"
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en,  the Hud for gallery uses particals and shaders  ? or just colorizeeffect ?
<zebaszp> there's no semicolons
<gaara_akash> greyback, tx
<ptl> license issues? like proprietary software?
<gaara_akash> greyback, so setting a width and anchor are contradictory properties right?
<greyback> zebaszp: yes whitespace is needed. Semicolons are optional, just like in JS
<jppiiroi1en> bobweaver: unfortunately, i dont know the details on the HUD, so you might want to ask that on #ubuntu-touch
<ptl> that was new to me. I thought Qt creator was completely open source.
<bobweaver> thanks jppiiroi1en
<greyback> gaara_akash: yes. Anchors always over-ride width/height/x/y
<zebaszp> greyback, I'm pretty sure semicolons are mandatory in js...
<greyback> zebaszp: nope
<kroq-gar78> zebaszp: don't think so
<zebaszp> weird, I always had issues when missing semicolons...
<zebaszp> I'll look into that later :P
<ptl> zebaszp: they are not mandatory, but let's say that they are highly recommended, the javascript parser tries to 'guess' where they should go based on end-of-lines
<vbm126> Y is there color diff between property and width ?
<zebaszp> ptl, that might be it; I do sometimes minimize my scripts, though, so I always use semicolons :P
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: feel free to skip, but does the actual translation into some other language happen automatically?
<metalbolic> No video here!!!
<greyback> vbm126: MainView has built-in properties, one of which is "width" so QtC shows it as red-ish. If you want to add new properties, then you use "property type name: initial_value"
<zebaszp> metalbolic, did you refresh?
<IReboot> STATEMENT: In the UDS "Autopilot for mobile devices planning" session it was recommended to "Add UNIQUE object names to your objects as QML object themselves are not identifiable" for any QML widget you will test using Autopilot
<kroq-gar78> oh no, my terminal just crashed -_- how does that work? :P
<zebaszp> are grid units part of QML?
<greyback> zebaszp: it's something we've added, as part of the Ubuntu SDK
<HikkiJP2> what does i18n stands for?
<greyback> HikkiJP2: internationalization
<HikkiJP2> Thank you
<ptl> HikkiJP2: internationalization
<asafsh> is this a subclass of ListModel or something that entirely new?
<ptl> where are the questions being asked? I thought they were going to be asked here
<ptl> but I don't see the questions Zoltan is answering here
<greyback> ptl: here. If you've a question for David, start with QUESTION
<greyback> ptl: Zoltan's session is over.
<greyback> ptl: if you see him, you are watching a recording. You should hit refresh on ubuntuonair.com to get latest talk by David
<asd_> what was the import statement?
<zebaszp> greyback, what defines how many pixels a gu will be on a certain screen? as in, what part of the system takes care of that?
<ptl> greyback: did that, dumb me :-/ thanks
<greyback> gaara_akash: we're using gettext for localisation, as it integrates nicely into launchpad
<greyback> ptl: you're welcome
<bobweaver> zebaszp,  it uses JS to look at that
<gaara_akash> greyback, aha, so internet is required for the localization?
<greyback> zebaszp: it defaults to 8. Right now an environmental variable can over-ride it, which we set in startup scripts
<zebaszp> oh, ok :P
<greyback> gaara_akash: not required, you can write your own PO files
<sh4rm4> QUESTION: how does QML deal with out-of-memory situations ? is there a way to recover the app when it happens ?
<nagu> we wish to see any new app development here :)
<gaara_akash> greyback, yea i figured PO would be the fall back but i was wondering if there was a universal translation location :) would love it if it fetches from somewhere and caches the translation :)
<gaara_akash> greyback, at a framework level i mean
<greyback> gaara_akash: launchpad can do that, hence our wanting to make it easy to integrate it
<gaara_akash> greyback, awesome!
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: how do you import custom js libraries?
<bobweaver> gaara_akash,  you can add pragma libs
<gaara_akash> bobweaver, tx
<nagu> bobweaver.. Did you upload any sample code to take a look at the custom js import?? Just curious.
<bobweaver> nagu,  you can look on LP there is a bunch of code that I wrote
<bobweaver> Like Ubuntu TV
<zebaszp> you should make some sort of plugin to connect QtCreator with Etherpad, so that people can read and copy the code during live tutorials like this
<bobweaver> fork of it that is
<bobweaver> zebaszp,  you have used lernid before ?
<bobweaver> you can set channel of lernid if you launch from command line
<bobweaver> not sure if that would help
<bobweaver> maybe if there where links nah that is useless . sorry to waste time
<gaara_akash> you could use the designer to explain all of this :)
<asafsh> this is a lot of code just to write currency convert app!!!
<nagu> bobweaver sure .. let me check there. :) thanks
<bzoltan> zebaszp:  It is on our backlogs :)
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: is there a way to deploy and test applications on an android phone? Is it on the works?
<nagu> we wish to see any new app developments here :)
<greyback> asafsh: about 200 loc in total. I'd like to see shorter :)
<bobweaver> nagu,  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/ubuntu-weather-sdk/files/head:/common/
<zebaszp> bzoltan, where might I find them?
<sh4rm4> QUESTION: how does QML deal with out-of-memory situations ? is there a way to recover the app when it happens ?
<nagu> gaara_akash refer necessity with custom qt5.0 :)
<greyback> sh4rm4: right now, the kernel OOM will kill whatever it feels to get more memory
<bzoltan> zebaszp: I am just about to push the work items to LP blueprints. For some time as you know we worked behind the scenes, so many docs are not published yet
<greyback> sh4rm4: nothing special being done right now, it'll behave same as on desktop at the moment
<gaara_akash> nagu, i dont understand, are you asking me to look at the requirements?
<bobweaver> see the js files nagu  then you just add that to top of page     import "common/Util.js" as Util         Now when I say Util.somefunction()  in other qml file  it  reads the js file
<sh4rm4> so there's no way i could catch it and at least do some emergency saving, so that not all data is lost ?
<greyback> sh4rm4: if you can do it in C++, then yes you can
<sh4rm4> greyback, in C, i can check the return value of malloc
<sh4rm4> so that mean my app must be written in C++ in order that it is robust ?
<greyback> sh4rm4: true. You'd need to see how Qt's memory allocator behaves, perhaps it emits a signal to notify the application that memory is low.
<greyback> sh4rm4: I'd need to investigate
<greyback> sh4rm4: C++ has similar ways to check if memory was successfully allocated or not
<IReboot> sh4rm4: This was slightly discussed in one of the UDS sessions and the general comments is the process of app state and memory so it can recover has not been fully worked out yet but is on the list of things to do.
<gaara_akash> hahaha :) u sure have some issues with directions :D
<bobweaver> to bad it does not do gas prices :P
<greyback> sh4rm4: yep IReboot is correct. Application Management is a high priority task right now
<sh4rm4> i c
<nagu> sure bobweaver
<shrini> can I use python language to develop applications?
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: is the app launcher(left side bar) an app in launchpad?
<shrini> QUESTION: can we use the same sdk to develop desktop applications too?
<shrini> QUESTION: can we use python to develop mobile apps?
<shrini> QUESTION: can we post these apps to android?
<nagu> Question : Is there any reference links available for other application development for newbees??
<gaara_akash> QUESTION: In your opinion, what is the best app that should be followed so that a beginner like myself would know what the best coding standards are to be followed?
<gaara_akash> thank you!
<Blob_> Great!
<Blob_> Ciao :)
<greyback> shrini: eventually, qt5 & qml2 will work on android. You'll need to wait for qt5.1
<zebaszp> how does one set the launcher icon for these apps? or is that not in the SDK yet?
<shrini> greyback: thanks
<greyback> gaara_akash: it seems the calculator app is the more mature
<shrini> thanks for the great tutorial
<shrini> it is impressive
<shrini> learnt a lot
<greyback> zebaszp: mind if I hold onto that question for the next talk?
<shrini> then reading the tutorial
<zebaszp> fine by my, greyback, I'll keep watching :)
<dpm> nice, thanks
<greyback> zebaszp: thanks :)
<gaara_akash> greyback, is it? cool, will check it out. Btw, i strongly suggest, like there are design standards, we should have a coding standards! :)
<greyback> gaara_akash: agreed. We roughly follow https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-coding-conventions.html
<shrini> I installed the sdk collections
<shrini> but still i am getting older qt creater only
<shrini> how to get the new qt creator?
<gaara_akash> greyback, ah well maybe that should be mentioned in the guidelines :) sweet
<shrini> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml
<shrini> i did this
<greyback> gaara_akash: true, we need to first decide we really approve of them, and then tell the world
<gaara_akash> fair enuf :)
<shrini> but i have only Qt Creator 2.6.82
<aquarius> greyback, aren't you meant to be doing a talk now? :)
<aquarius> ubuntuonair still shows dpm
<greyback> aquarius: yep, we're getting there
<aquarius> greyback, ah, good, was just checking my clock wasn't broken or something!
<shrini> but it seems that it installed Setting up qtcreator (2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu2~quantal1~test25)
<bobweaver> where is next video located ?
<bobweaver> url
<zebaszp> I think it's not up yet
<shrini> greyback: any idea to get Setting up qtcreator (2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu2~quantal1~test25) ...
<shrini> ?
<greyback> We're not ready yet folks, do give us 1 more minute please
<bobweaver> cool thanks greyback
<jdorleans> just keep refreshing the Ubuntu OnAir youtube page
<zebaszp> for those who are too anxious, you can check the UbuntuOnAir youtube channel, the video should pop up there before they update the site
<dpm> http://www.youtube.com/embed/zvBDCEzxhRo
<dpm> can you guys see us?
<zebaszp> yes!
<lbt> http://ubuntuonair.com/ is working for me
<Saviq> dpm I can has invite?
<jdorleans> now, yes
<Krllus> yes!! =)
<CheeseBurg> just in time
<dagekb> Why doesnt I get up Ubuntu under projects on QTCreator? I followed the guide from here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ to install it.
<zebaszp> it's updated
<papibe> hi all
<zebaszp> we can see you perfectly, dpm
<zyga> yes
<zyga> all is good
<CheeseBurg> nice dreads on that guy
<wrbishop> A+
<greyback> Please, get the questions rolling in!!
<zebaszp> yes, it's updated
<papibe> I can see all 3of you
<zebaszp> could you set the name tags?
<greyback> zebaszp: I would, but somehow it's not working for me. Sorry
<zebaszp> nevermind, it's ok
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how does one set the launcher icon for these apps? or is that not in the SDK yet?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: can I develop ubuntu applications on WIndows or OSX
<frankencode> vmware
<papibe> QUESTION: I've seen all demos on C++, there's a python environment?
<zebaszp> papibe, the SDK supports only Qt/QML
<zebaszp> AFAIK
<bobweaver> onclicked {sunction to py }
<papibe> zebaszp: thanks.
<zebaszp> ok, thanks :)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will there be tutorials on how to take my phone app and translate it to the tablet, desktop, and phone to support the convergience
<zebaszp> get all your questions in! or this will be a boring session!
<tert> hello
<leousa> QUESTION: Once I have the code how do I create a standalon app on the desktop?
<splinterx7> when installing phone apps will there be a similar permissions request like in android?
<tert> will there be a java vm like android on the ubuntu touch OS?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: ^
<bobweaver> QUESTION: hey Saviq  any news on dconf ?  is that what phone will use o know what formfactor to usee like Unity and unity 2d ?
<zebaszp> tert, I think there are no plans for a Java VM, only native QML (or HTML) apps
<CheeseBurg> cool
<jdorleans> QUESTION: Is there any list of the most required apps should be done for ubuntu touch right now?
<bobweaver> QUESTIONS: any news on help pages (offline) for the creator ?
<zebaszp> jdorleans, you mean something like the Ubuntu Core Apps project?
<porthose> QUESTION: How do we access phone resources like the camera?
<aquarius> QUESTION: Ubuntu Components is currently version 0.1. Is there a roadmap for what happens next? That is: which components are currently being worked on but aren't in the SDK? When will it be 1.0? What's coming up?
<jdorleans> zebaszp: yeap
<derEremit> QUESTION: Will there be examples to write / interact with system daemons
<bobweaver> Thanks Saviq  that is 100% what I wanted to hear .thanks again
<leousa> QUESTION: an example, how do i get the currency converter to have the same behaviour as any installed app from the software center or from a deb file
<zebaszp> jdorleans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<bobweaver> What is dude on left  I read to engine in c++ then add to engine and mke element in qml then call that like Rectangle {width: unity2dconfigurtion.formfactor === "desktop" ? 20 : 10 }
<jdorleans> ok, thx
<bobweaver> Can I make qhc  ?
<bobweaver> Help files ^^^
<bobweaver> NM sorry
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will the software center be revamped so that if I buy a desktop version of an app, I would get the other version (i.e. table, phone, tv, other) AND will the software center be able to tell the user before hand what other form factors that the app supports?
<bobweaver> QUESTION: any plans to tie in Gimp and Ubuntu SDK and QMl exporter to make custom scripts to export artwork and new code to match Ubuntu SDK Elements ?
<greyback> bobweaver: I'm dude on left
<bobweaver> ahh nice to see a face to a nick greyback  :)
<morfeus> will be direct acces to kernel , wifi module , or restricted as in android , indirect only  ?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: ^
<CheeseBurg> thats good to know
<jdorleans> QUESTION: Is Software Center going to be able to run on touch? It shouldn't be a core app?
<zebaszp> jdorleans,  take into account not all preinstalled apps will be part of the Core Apps project, like the media player
<shaneo1> QUESTION: Is see that Telephony-app is not in the wiki core apps list, obviously there is much more work to be done on this before its official launch is anyone working on this right now.  Is there a change log to be seen of changes since the MWC version?
<IReboot> QUESTION: Based on UDS "Web Browser Application for touch devices" I am concerned with the limited feature set of the Web browser (e.g. no bookmark support). No time frame/release was mentioned. In IMHO the lowest bar for the browser would need to be at least the Android AOSP features and performance. Was that UDS feature list the one for Oct 13.10 or will there be much more?
<bobweaver> greyback,  to make the python script that is used for gimp-exporter to be better and match names(of layers) that are same as name of elements stuff like that.
<IReboot> s/Android AOSP/Android AOSP browser/
<shaneo1> thanks Saviq
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How much work is there being done to unify the Ubuntu SDK with other SDKs like KDE's Plasma Active and Jolla's SailFish. I would love to write one app that can work on all platforms with very little changes needed for each platform.
<bobweaver> greyback,  I will make it better and send you code
<zebaszp> more questions, people! also, make sure you add QUESTION so they can see it
<jdorleans> can't understand left guy (sorry, don't get the name), mic is going high and low every time
<CheeseBurg> thank you
<steuersatz> QUESTION: will there be a system to control/show permissions of apps
<zebaszp> jdorleans, "left guy" is greyback
<zebaszp> and I agree
<greyback> sorry, my microphone is a little weak
<shaneo1> Question: In Marks keynote speak he mentioned that Gaming is going to be great.  Hows is this going to coming to Phones/Tablets.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Maybe mobile developers use frameworks like PhoneGap in order to create cross-platform apps. Are you looking into similar frameworks or is this too early at this point?
<CheeseBurg> Many* (not maybe)
<aquarius> QUESTION: how should I be writing tests for my app? What's the recommended test runner, etc, and how do I use it?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how will Ubuntu Touch manage notifications, besides the messaging menu? For example, iOS has 2 different notification settings, a popup or a little bar at the top
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is the Ubuntu SDK open source? If so where can people go to assist in it's development?
<CheeseBurg> its* (not it's)
<dpm-hangout> CheeseBurg, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<CheeseBurg> awesome
<bobweaver> QUESTION: any roadmaps to make the launcher(SDK) have quicklists and or shelfs ?
<zebaszp> so Saviq, notifications will be non-interactive like Notify-OSD?
<bobweaver> Saviq,  like Drawers or what ever it is called Like a meta launcher that is like android .
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How connected is the Ubuntu SDK connected to Unity Next for the desktop. Basically how much of the SDK is useful for desktop application development right now. Example, if I wanted to make an application that used the most out of the Unity Next Desktop can I use the current SDK or should I wait for a future version of the SDK.
<zebaszp> thanks, Saviq :)
<CheeseBurg> ok, I think this is the last of my questions ha ha
<greyback> CheeseBurg: please keep them coming :)
<zebaszp> I love how you're always moving your head sideways, greyback
<dpm-hangout> CheeseBurg, the session is exactly for that, your questions are really useful for others too! :-)
<bobweaver> Saviq,  https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ8dKehWrvVfkTMHswvLksXF1aqgODk82lEdkPUpCPypA7GQ2Pz
<morfeus> when will be the list of ubuntu compatible phone , small size display as galaxy s1 will be good ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: So far the SDK is focused on the phone form factor, is there work being done on the tablet or even the tv for application dev.
<CheeseBurg> ok that was the last question lol
<papibe> QUESTION: will be the GTK+ framework drop for the desktop in the near future?
<aquarius> QUESTION: is there a plan to make a Toolbar make a bit more sense in a desktop app, where "swiping up" from the bottom of the window with a mouse is a lot harder than swiping up from the bottom of a device with a thumb?
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<morfeus> thanks
<dpm-hangout> ok, 5 minutes left for the session
<aquarius> QUESTION: will there be "stub" implementations of APIs that make sense on a phone but less so on a desktop (e.g., GPS, accelerometer, magnetometer, flash bulb) so that it's easier to test a phone app on a desktop without an emulator?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: If I want to make a native application, can I use another language other than C++ like Python, C, Java, etc. If so, will you support the other languages?
<bobweaver> I would say once we can test what formfactor is in use then one could write test in there qml
<dpm-hangout> 1 minute left, I think we'll wrap it up after this question
<aquarius> greyback, I don't want to avoid an emulator, but I suspect you want to avoid having to build one, so stub APIs might be quicker to deliver ;)
<greyback> aquarius: agreed
<CheeseBurg> I want to take part in more of Ubuntu development as a whole
<CheeseBurg> where should I look first
<bobweaver> thanks Saviq  greyback  and dpm
<zebaszp> thanks guys!
<CheeseBurg> THANK YOU ALL FOR GIVING OUT SO MUCH INFORMATION.
<greyback> thank you all! The questions were great
<Saviq> CheeseBurg, http://developer.ubuntu.com is the starting point
<greyback> CheeseBurg: what most interests you? Application coding or the shell?
<Saviq> CheeseBurg, and here's the mobile-specific part http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<dpm-hangout> thanks everyone, thanks greyback and Saviq for the session!
<dpm-hangout> CheeseBurg, well, the questions were spot on as well :-)
<dpm> you're welcome bobweaver, zebaszp
<bobweaver> dpm,  I think that it is great that you all are taking the time to do this.  And it just so happens that I have my 1st day off in 3 weeks. so something nice to watch on a day off of work :)
<CheeseBurg> I am not much of a coder
<mhall119> everybody please refresh the page for the new video
<dpm> bobweaver, great, I'm glad you're finding it useful, I hope you can watch the sessions tomorrow too.
<CheeseBurg> yes
<papibe> yes
<netcurli> https://plus.google.com/111619044192746082060/posts/1YdbfxvRMsh
<mhall119> if anybody has questions during this session, ask them here starting with "QUESTION: "
<leousa> red over black doesnt work!!
<leousa> white background would be more readable
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: will the source code be given out? I find it works well with videos
<zebaszp> +1 CheeseBurg
<zebaszp> I can haz sauce code with my cheezeburger?
<CheeseBurg> Thank you
<CheeseBurg> Sauce with I? of course
<zebaszp> lol
<zebaszp> wow, I can't see shit. either fonts are small and blend with the background, or I need glasses
<leousa> much better thx
<zebaszp> thanks, mhall119 :) the quality caps at 480p, so yeah...
<zebaszp> much better
<jdorleans> Does anyone know if QtCreator supports autocomplete functionality?
<mhall119> jdorleans: it does
<jdorleans> nice ^ ~
<Guest83796> sorry - i came in late - what ide is he using?
<mhall119> jdorleans: see it auto-completing now?
<mhall119> Guest83796: QtCreator
<Guest83796> thank you
<netcurli> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/index.html
<jdorleans> yeah, i do...
<bobweaver> jdorleans,  to use auto compleation we hit ctrl+spacebar then when Highlighted item we press Tab
<CheeseBurg> I like video tutorials a lot. I even watch TheNewBoston to learn stuff but I think this specific tutorial might be stretched out too long
<jdorleans> thx bob, so it's similar to Eclipse
<jdorleans> I was thinking about the code structure... I fear qml may be confuse for big projects
<CheeseBurg> qml seems similar to how you design web applications
<CheeseBurg> where the frontend is HTML/CSS ( in this case is QML) and the backend is whatever (usually C++ in QT's case)
<bobweaver> import "compents/"
<bobweaver> just add lib to top of page ^^
<petko10> I've just joined , and sorry if the question isn't appropriate , but will plain c++ apps be able to run on the ubuntu phone (as in : .ui design files plus  c++  code)
<mhall119> petko10: yes
<petko10> thank you :)
<mhall119> if it uses Qt or OpenGL
<petko10> exactly
<neokore> So, it can use standard Qt libraries?
<mhall119> neokore: yes
<neokore> Great
<mhall119> we are encouraging the use of QML, but C++ and Qt will run too
<aceler> Did you patchet up QtCreator for ubuntu-specific stuff?
<aceler> *patched
<mhall119> aceler: no, just added some plugins and templates to it
<aceler> macbaren: where can I grab it?
<aceler> oops. mhall119
<petko10> it's nice that you're sticking to mainline
<mhall119> aceler: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<aceler> mhall119: thank you
<petko10> will there be (/was there) a session on C++ use in QML ?
<mhall119> petko10: I don't think so
<mhall119> like I said, we're encouraging QML
<bobweaver> petko10,  you can take you c++ and export it as a qml lib and call on it in your Qml code
<petko10> is it straight forward or is it more of a workaround ?
<mhall119> petko10: as straight forward as C++ can be I suppose :)
<petko10> I'll read up on it if I decide to port , but just to have an idea
<bobweaver> petko10,  here is example    http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/u2t/dailybuilds/view/head:/libunity-2d-private/Unity2d/plugin.cpp
<leousa> Michael Larabel strikes back :P
<petko10> bobweaver : that looks ok
<petko10> thanks for the example
<aceler> Does Qt for Unity have it's own plugins or other extensions, which will make it incompatible with other platforms? I am looking forward to create only one app for Ubuntu and Andriod
<mhall119> aceler: there are Ubuntu components, but those can be ported to other platforms
<bobweaver> petko10, ,  there are tutorials maybe you would like  http://qt-project.org/videos/watch/qt_quick_for_c_developers
<guest123> QUESTION: will the example code be available to download anywhere?
<guest123> Thanks
<aceler> Thanks Martin
<fernando-lyra> Thanks
<petko10> bobweaver : again , thanks . I'll get into it when/if I start porting . Again - just to have an idea : can I call members of the declared in the plugin types in an object oriented way as I would in cpp
<fernando-lyra> Martin, you were great !
<petko10> VectorClass.vector[i].size() etc
<bobweaver> The folder just import it in
<debb1046> that was fun
<aceler> Can I make a full-scale OpenGL application with QML?
<debb1046> bye
<aceler> Or I should use good old C++  :)
<bassochette> thanks
<petko10> thanks to you :)
<jdorleans> thx
<bobweaver> import "path/to/folder/"    this will import all your files that are in that folder and as long as it is in Caps then you can import it. if you need to use a different namespace because it is taken. then just add the as at the end just like importing a JS file  import "path/to/folder"   as "Theming"          Theming.<Are File /Element>
<bobweaver> By caps I mean the files that are in the folder
<netcurli> thanks bobweaver
<jdorleans> Has anyone here already started a qml project ?
<bobweaver> jdorleans,  what do you mean by started ?
<jdorleans> I mean: initiated or created something... (sorry for my English)
<bobweaver> jdorleans,  I have created a bunch of apps I mean not all finished but Yeah I have made some stuff.
<jdorleans> Do you know where is the best place to join these projects? or... to find people interesting in create something
<bobweaver> no I am sorry IDN mhall119  would be best to ask that too. maybe
<bobweaver> jdorleans,  ^^
<netcurli> https://code.launchpad.net/~djfun/+junk/Akari
<aceler> jdorleans: qt-apps.org? :)
<mhall119> jdorleans: which projects?
<guest123> netcurli: Thanks
<jdorleans> well... is that the best place where we can find people to create app for ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> jdorleans: #ubuntu-touch here on freenode
<faz_> has it started yet
<jdorleans> uuhm
<jdorleans> going to have a look
<mhall119> no, technical difficulties, we'll be starting in a couple minutes
<mhall119> be sure to refresh the page to get the new embedded video
<netcurli> \o/ Germany
<netcurli> :D
<zyga> when is the next session starting?
<CheeseBurg> aleady started
<jdorleans> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt2NCiFc4iI
<CheeseBurg> refresh the page?
<guest123> zyga: It's started although you might have to refresh your screen to see the new video
<guest123> popey: Can you post the links again, I lost my irc session when I had to refresh the page
<zyga> guest123: I can only see the games session
<zyga> guest123: I don't see anything about the touch core apps
<zyga> someone should really update ubuntuonair.com with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt2NCiFc4iI
<guest123> zyga: Ubuntu onair has Alan pope on live at the minute.
<zyga> guest123: the URL above, yes, the public website, not here
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<guest123> Weird I'm watching it live via http://ubuntuonair.com/ at the minute.
<netcurli> works for me also on ubuntuonair.com
<bobweaver> Question: Hi popey where to see this branch ?
<zyga> yes it works now
<popey> https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<popey> http://design.canonical.com/
<leousa> QUESTION: can we see the actual state of the calendar on the phone live? :)
<popey> http://design.canonical.com/2013/02/app-patterns-applied-calendar-key-journeys/
<guest123> What package do the designers use for drawing the pictures on https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<jdorleans> QUESTION: Which tools you are using to create these mockups ?
<bobweaver> Question: why not make functions for sqllight ?
<leousa> QUESTION: how about integration with other calendar services? Google calendar, thunderbird lightning?
<aceler> :)))
<IReboot> ANSDER: See UDS "Ubuntu Touch Core Apps Project" ~46:30 mark Wireframes created with grimp, inkscape and illustrator depending on what was being created
<jdorleans> QUESTION: Is there any requirement for those who want to join the Core Apps project? or anyone is available ?
<IReboot> s/ANSDER:/ANSWER:
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<jdorleans> thx ireboot
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<IReboot> np, took notes
<aceler> QUESTION: how about integration with other calendar services? Google calendar, thunderbird lightning?
<aceler> You didn't answer
<popey> will do
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<mhall119> popey: 20 minutes left
<popey> thanks frankencode
<mhall119> thanks frankencode
<frankencode> thanks popey, mhall119: for making it happen
<dagekb> Is it recommended to write apps in C++?
<dagekb> And does it work with C++?
<dagekb> Which language does Ubuntu Touch support? :P
<dacresni> are they all over?
<dacresni> yeah. i guess so
<dacresni> c yalll
<matge> did someone successfully use qtfolks? I always get a segfault when just calling contacts() on the QContactManager
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-15
<JanC> matge: I never used it; be sure to file a bug report
<matge> JanC: I'm trying to get a minimal crashing example together
<JanC> good  ☺
<matge> JanC: reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/qt-folks/+bug/1155382
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155382 in qt-folks "[crash] QContactManager is accessed after deletion" [Undecided,New]
<JanC> matge: #ubuntu-touch might be interested in this bug too  ;)
<JanC> (if it's a bug)
<VeldMuijz> hi all
<VeldMuijz> I'm looking for the videos that aired yesterday
<VeldMuijz> i missed the live session and like to view them
<VeldMuijz> anybody awake here?
<krobotas> VeldMuijz, did you check on http://www.youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ?
<VeldMuijz> It's so simple, th krobotas
<VeldMuijz> thx*
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> are Diego Sarmentero or Matthias Gehre around right now?
<brejoc> hi @all
<John_____> is the calendar app on the default download image?  i cant see it...
<dany_> ew
<dany_> guys
<dany_> ??
<aquarius> isn't there a desktop-file parameter I can pass to qmlscene?
<aquarius> I thought there was, but I can't find any documentation about it :(
<aquarius> mhall119, also, just discovered https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp :)
<metallictad> thanks
<metallictad> quit
<mhall119> aquarius: oh noes! competition!
<aquarius> mhall119, that would be "an opportunity for you to work together", I think you meant there ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, also, lol. :)
<mhall119> wow 2 months ago? I really am re-inventing the wheeel
<aquarius> mhall119, perhaps you know this: can I make a qml app show an icon on the launcher? --desktop_file_hint doesn't seem to work, although that may be because the .desktop file I've written doesn't have full absolute paths to the icon in it (because that would be stupid)
<mhall119> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mhall119> :(
<aquarius> heh. I've had qmlscene segfault a few times today. Some sort of weird problem when resizing. Which is discouraging.
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, I'm guessing it's because of the icon path
<aquarius> mhall119, so... I'm supposed to do: qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/full/paht/tp/whatever.desktop something.qml... and the .desktop file has to have a full path to the icon in it?
<mhall119> it's all interpreted, why is it core dumping?
<mhall119> aquarius: as far as I know, I've not actually dug into that
<aquarius> forgive me for being blunt about this, but that's stupid and actively hostile to the idea of developing an application without installing it as root. :(
<aquarius> ah well. I shall experiment. :)
<aquarius> core dumping -- I do believe it is an opengl/video drivers/x/mesa/something problem
<aquarius> I filed a few bugs earlier when apport did its "qmlscene crashed! as did loads of other stuff" thing
<mhall119> aquarius: you can make a whatever-local.desktop and hard-code your current icon path in there
<aquarius> oh, sure, but it's still dim ;)
<mhall119> fun
<aquarius> bah. No icon, still
<mhall119> other apps run fine in qmlscene
<aquarius> does the "Exec" line have to actually match? That is: do I have to create a one-line shell script called "myapp" which just does "qmlscene myapp.qml" so that the Exec line in the desktop file matches?
<mhall119> aquarius: no idea
<mhall119> qmlscene seems...."special"
<aquarius> hrmph. And I don't know who actually knows about this stuff, either.
<aquarius> greyback, do you know abou tthis sort of thing?
<greyback> aquarius: catching up...
<greyback> aquarius: you want to add launcher icon on phone/tablet?
<greyback> or desktop?
<aquarius> greyback, no. I just want to, when I run a thing with qmlscene on my desktop, have it show a launcher icon that I choose ratehr than then question mark icon :)
<aquarius> I'm not worried, for now, about adding that icon permanently or anything
<greyback> aquarius: yep you've come across problem with bamf/the application matching on the desktop. While yes you can create a desktop file, it seems ot match based on the command in the "Exec" line only. So all qmlscene apps are just lumped together in one launcher tile
<greyback> aquarius: the 1 line script I'd expect to work, but ..yeah..
<greyback> not good, needs proper solution. I hope SDK will do all this for you soon.
<aquarius> greyback, ok. Does the exec line have to match just by name, or by path as well? That is, if I have Exec=myapp, and I do ./myapp to run the one-line shell script, will that work? Or do I have to have Exec=/home/aquarius/Programs/Mine/myapp/myapp and actually run it with full path too?
<greyback> aquarius: I don't know off memory, sorry
<aquarius> OK, I shall experiment, and thank you.
<aquarius> bamf seems to be not really set up to make my life any easier. :(
<mhall119> aquarius: greyback: IIRC, bzoltan's team was going to replace qmlscene with a wrapper app that had better Unity integration
<greyback> aquarius: please let me know what you find.
<greyback> mhall119: right, but it'll have same issue. If you run multiple versions of "qmlwrapper {1,2,3}.qml" right now on desktop they'll all be lumped together by bamf
<popey> greyback: are we tracking that qmlscene / bamf issue?
<popey> (in a bug)
<aquarius> greyback, just to confirm... is it definitely qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=whatever.desktop ?
<greyback> popey: not that I'm aware of
<aquarius> greyback, I know that you're not really the expert here, but I don't even know how to find out :)
<greyback> aquarius: on phone or tablet, yes. On desktop, let me find out, 1 sec
<greyback> aquarius: you need to copy your desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/
<aquarius> what?
<greyback> popey: not that I know of, would be worth doing
<aquarius> I *have* to? I can't specify a full path to it?
<greyback> aquarius: bamf/xdg only looks for desktop files in certain directories
<aquarius> it is actually *impossible* to run an application from its checkout directory?
 * aquarius looks properly irritated.
<popey> we can tell
<greyback> aquarius: if there is a way to define extra .desktop file directories at runtime, I don't know it.
<aquarius> greyback, sure. Sorry, I don't mean to shout at you: this is not your fault.
<popey> i am reading all your irc community in your native tone of voice aquarius ☺
<greyback> aquarius: and I'm totally agreeing with you
<popey> *communication
<aquarius> next release of bamf will, presumably, prevent me from using the letter "e" or something.
<aquarius> OK, so, I need to do something different from unproductively whining about this
<popey> Mirv: when we deploy apps to the device from the sdk, we should probably copy the .desktop file to the ~/.local/share/applications to cater for ^^ this
<aquarius> which suggests that I should have a chat with whoever owns bamf and find out *why* it's like it.
<aquarius> that used to be Jason Smith before he left...
<aquarius> changelog suggests Marco Trevisan.
<greyback> aquarius: indeed. But it's following the spec[1]  //you don't really need to read it http://www.nautilus-actions.org/?q=node/377
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> the answer to "why is it like it" is indeed allowed to be "because that's how desktop files are meant to work".
<greyback> aquarius: but I totally agree, this is a giant turd
<mhall119> popey: we can probably do some tricks with XDG_DATA_DIRS env variables to let it find a local .desktop
<aquarius> however, the existence of --desktop_file_hint in the first place does rather suggest that we're allowing an explicit override.
<aquarius> mhall119, ooooooh. fearful. That's well dangerous.
<mhall119> aquarius: it's how quickly did it
<greyback> aquarius: that's our complete do-over solution for Mir/Unity-Next
<aquarius> mhall119, ya, but then LocalStorage databases will get written somewhere weird. :)
<greyback> mhall119: aha, I dismissed it immediately, good point
<aquarius> for a start. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: why would it affect LocalStorage?
<aquarius> mhall119, because when you create a LS database, it's written inside xdg_data_dirs.
<mhall119> all of them?
<aquarius> yep.
<greyback> aquarius: for Mir/UnityNext, UI applications are closely tied to their desktop files. As in, you don't launch an app really, you launch it's .desktop file
<mhall119> aquarius: lies
<aquarius> mhall119, .local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/
<greyback> aquarius: how exactly you launch CLI apps conveniently (i.e. not always writing --desktop_file_hint), I'm not certain of yet though
<aquarius> greyback, right. That sounds OK, although once again I don't see how I can run stuff from its checkout folder. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: I think we're talking about different env variables
<greyback> aquarius: yep, I don't have an answer for you yet either. Am still looking
<aquarius> mhall119, the reason it's in .local/share at all is that that's your xdg-data-dir. If you define XDG_DATA_HOME to be ~/foo then those DBs will be in ~/foo/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer... (or it's a serious Qt bug).
<aquarius> greyback, you are allowed to answer "it's not possible. Live with the pain". :)
<greyback> aquarius: I don't like giving up easily :)
<mhall119> aquarius: XDG_DATA_DIRS is a list of directories, and ~/.local/ isn't in it
<noya> hello
<mhall119> aquarius: again, I think we're talking about different variables
<aquarius> mhall119, aah. xdg_data_dirs defines base folders to look in for stuff -- at system level. xdg_data_home defines a single user-specific folder to write to. I get you now.
<mhall119> aquarius: right, so if you append your cwd to XDG_DATA_DIRS, it will look in `cwd`/applications/ for your .desktop file
<aquarius> mhall119, which I have just tried, and *still* no icon :)
<aquarius> as greyback says, this is unnecessarily hard :)
<greyback> aquarius: sorry, I'm giving up. AFAICS there's no way to do it.
<aquarius> greyback, np, and thank you!
 * greyback is a big fan of OSX's .bundle files
<greyback> used for applications, every app just carries around everything it needs
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> mhall119, the reason I don' tthink setting XDG_DATA_DIRS works when running my app is that my app doesn't look up the desktop file. unity does, and unity didn't have the envar set with the extra folder in it when *it* was run.
<mhall119> ah, true
<mhall119> qmlscene --help doesn't even mention anything about desktop hints
<aquarius> mhall119, I know, that's why I asked hether I was getting the syntax right ;)
<aquarius> since if we are correct, and the .desktop file needs to be in one of the magic folders, then I don't think I understand waht --desktop_file_hint even *does*.
<mhall119> qmlscene has no manpage either
<mhall119> aquarius: file a bug for bzoltan
<aquarius> mhall119, hence how I opened this conversation: <aquarius> isn't there a desktop-file parameter I can pass to qmlscene?
<aquarius> <aquarius> I thought there was, but I can't find any documentation about it :(
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> not sure what the bug should say.
<Mirv> popey: JP might be interested in having a feature request bug about that in the Ubuntu plugin
<aquarius> I don't want a bug saying "document --desktop_file_hint"
<mhall119> "qmlscene is buggy, undocumented and useless, do better"
<aquarius> I want abug saying "make it possible to display an icon". But that's a huge cmplex bug.
<aquarius> mhall119, that bug would be cathartic but unproductive ;)
<Mirv> popey: under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<mhall119> Mirv: it's not a plugin feature though, it's qmlscene itself
<mhall119> either qmlscene needs to be improved, or it needs to be replaced with something that plays nicely with Unity
<Mirv> mhall119: deploying an app uses a script from the plugin, and the script could create a .desktop file as well
<mhall119> Mirv: as far as we've been able to determine, .desktop files are not used
<Mirv> the usage of qmlscene is a good question, we might even want to have something small that suits better our purposes
<aquarius> ya, but I should not have to "deploy" an app in order to display an icon for it, in the same way that I am allowed to type "qmlscene something.qml" without having to copy something.qml to /usr/bin first.
<Mirv> mhall119: ok, I don't know the context, just read popey's comment
<mhall119> Mirv: aquarius and I have been trying to get a .desktop file's icon and name to be used by the Unity Lancher/Switcher, etc
<mhall119> but nothing we do works
<mhall119> and "qmlscene --help" doesn't even mention a flag for giving it a desktop file hint
<mhall119> and "man qmlscene" doesn't work because it has no manpage
<Mirv> right..
<mhall119> all in all, qmlscene just doesn't feel like it's meant to be an app launcher
<Mirv> essentially it is a developer tool, not an app launcher
<mhall119> right, then everything about it makes sense
<mhall119> what doesn't make sense is why we're using it to run QML apps
<aquarius> and the bug then is "we don't have an app launcher" :)
<Mirv> aquarius: +1
<mhall119> +1 from me
<Mirv> we're using it AFAIK because it was available :)
<mhall119> ok, but we should probably be thinking about a longer-term solution now that we're getting apps written that people want to use
<dholbach> matge, hey Matthias - I'm not sure if you saw my message on Google+, but the lightning talks moved to 19 UTC - I hope that works for you too
<matge> dholbach: yes, saw it. No problem. How does the setup work?
<dholbach> matge, somebody will invite you to a google hangout
<dholbach> and you can share your screen there for example and talk about your app
<Mirv> mhall119: filing a wishlist bug for an app launcher could be a good first step, although I'm not share under which project
<matge> Will I get the invitation by mail? Or do I have to have plus.google.com open? I never used hangouts before
<mhall119> Mirv: how about ubuntu-ui-toolkit to start with?
<Mirv> mhall119: sounds good to me
<mhall119> aquarius: ^^
<dholbach> matge, shall we do a test run just now?
<matge> dholbach: that would be nice
<matge> dholbach: I'm sorry, seems like empathy does not handle irc to good. I cannot find your messages
<matge> Let me start smuxi
<aquarius> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1155634 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155634 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit "App launcher that isn't qmlscene" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> aquarius: thanks
<t1mp> hello
<waspinator> is something happening today?
<netcurli> I can see you on youtube :D
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com should be updated now
<dholbach> some of you might have to reload the page
<netcurli> :)
<sofixa> lol
<Guest4078> so when is ubuntu for arm devices going to come out? any ideas?
<sofixa> why the hell does qwebirc show the IP of every single person who logs in?
<sofixa> Guest4078 i think it's 2014
<Guest4078> i seen that they had it in testing so far.
<sofixa> yes, but the official release was left for 2014, if i am not mistaken
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<gladen> A fellow Dutch guy! :D
<dholbach> you can see the video on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<sofixa> at least the first phone is expected to be released in the first third of 2014
<kvarley> QUESTION: How relevant is the API to web apps in comparison to QML apps? Do you need the SDK to make a web app on Ubuntu?
<Guest4078> any betas for it? and will it be like an all in one kind of thing. like various devices for one release with their drivers, etc.?
<sofixa> Guest4078 ask with the prefix question, then one of the devs would answer
<dholbach> QUESTION: Can you talk a bit about how Ubuntu apps can be integrated with the launcher and the indicators and all the Ubuntu-y bits?
<sofixa> like that QUESTION: do you like penguins
<kvarley> Ok, thanks Zoltan
<OdysseyWestra> QUESTION: Will there eventually be a tool to run Android apps on the MobileOS?
<Guest4078> QUESTION: Are there any betas for Ubuntu for ARM? and will it be like an all in one kind of thing. like various devices for one release with their drivers, etc.?
<patrick> will ubuntu touch support ms exchange?
<greyback> Guest4078: what kind of devices do you mean? Panda board, or phone/tablet?
<gladen> QUESTION: I don't know if it has been explained before, but do you need Ubuntu to make Ubuntu apps, or can you also use Windows or Mac for development?
<Aincrad> Why exactly QML?
<Guest51673> will ubuntu touch support ms exchange?
<Guest4078> gladen, i mean like for phones. i guess they are calling it ubuntu touch.
<netcurli> please prefix your questions with "QUESTION"
<bhavesh> QUESTION: So we will need to develop millions of applications for Ubuntu phone like the ones on Google Play store for Ubuntu phone to become successful?
<dell> Question: How to implement frontend for websites, that require to save session, or say cookie. WebView is limited in the sense you have to fetch whole page. If there is something that helps to store session and operate in similar sense to XmlHttpRequest?
<greyback> Guest4078: you can find list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dholbach> thanks greyback
<greyback> yw
<Patrick4Ubuntu> will ubuntu touch support ms exchange?
<shivdhwaj> why 12.04 lts crashes?
<waspinator> QUESTION, when is the desktop SDK going to be released?
<greyback> shivdhwaj: are you referring to the SDK on LTS?
<OdysseyWestra> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Software Center be ported to Qt/QML?
<Patrick4Ubuntu> will MS exchange emails, calendar and contacts be supported on Ubuntu touch?
<mirtis123> mac os sucks dont use it
<gladen> Alright, thanks for answering. :)
<greyback> Aincrad: we decided long ago to use Qt and QML for our developer story. We think it's the best way to make beautiful apps, which is easy for developers to grasp
<greyback> Patrick4Ubuntu: patience, it'll be answered :)
<aquarius> mhall119, are you planning to put lniks to the videos on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/ ?
<Patrick4Ubuntu> sorry mate.. didnt know if it would be read... thanks
<gladen> Ok, thanks!
<greyback> Patrick4Ubuntu: if you preface your question with "QUESTION" then it will be easily seen
<chris____> minimum requirements? LG Optimus ONE?
<gladen> mirtis123: Let's not start an OS flame wars here, ok? ;)
<greyback> bzoltan: please answer Patrick4Ubuntu !
<aquarius> mhall119, I got asked by someone who wants to watch me this evening but isn't sure if they'll be available at ~7.15 if they could watch a recording afterwards
<mirtis123> how about windows file loading on ubuntu 12.10 without using wine
<mirtis123> ?
<greyback> mirtis123: this session is Ubuntu SDK related. That isn't relevant for this discussion, you can try #ubuntu-desktop
<dholbach> QUESTION: Are there bits which you feel are hard to learn for new app authors? Or maybe a bit harder to wrap your head around?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: will there be a phone, tablet, and tv emulator for qt creator?
<dell> Question: How to implement Http session and use cookies in qml. If could not be done in XmlHttpRequest?
<greyback> EFL is much harder to code in too. Pure C + a QML-y language
<Patrick4Ubuntu> "QUESTION" will MS exchange emails, calendar and contacts be supported on Ubuntu touch?
<mirtis123> im using now ubuntu 12.10 and ask for advice for witch app i will choose
<bzoltan> greyback: true, EFL is not easy
<Guest4078> QUESTION: Is there a way to get rid of these "guest has quit" and "guest has joined" messages?
<IReboot> QUESTION: I know the notification APIs are still in design but when is it expected to be included in the SDK? It seems to be an important part of a number of apps especially indicators.
<greyback> chris____: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting and related documentation. there are minimum specs somewhere, but I can't find it
<dholbach> Guest4078,  /ignore #ubuntu-classroom CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<greyback> Guest4078: use a better IRC client :)
<dholbach> err, sorry
<dholbach> Guest4078,  /ignore #ubuntu-app-devel CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<jake_> how does evo-data-server compare against this ?
<Guest4078> It shows unknown command.
<dholbach> QUESTION: is the qt5-edgers ppa still necessary?
<dholbach> QUESTION: Can all the regular QML plugins be used for Ubuntu apps?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I know that there is work with the Plasma Active team to design a more unified SDK. My question is how much has the team spent looking at the iOS and Android SDK and SDK tools?
<Patrick4Ubuntu> QUESTION: will MS exchange emails, calendar and contacts be supported on Ubuntu touch? will there also be more support for exchange on Ubuntu OS?
<greyback> dell: good question, I can't answer that. It seems similar to https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/710
<OdysseyWestra> QUESTION: How easy will the SDK take advantage of Muilti-Core processing on both the X86 and ARM platforms?
<htcexplorer> hi guys
<dell> greyback:  Yes
<dholbach> bzoltan, there was noise coming from your end - it's gone now :)
<jo_> hello
<htcexplorer> can i use ubuntu on my htc explorer?
<htcexplorer> ^_^
<greyback> CheeseBurg: it's my task from vUDS to release the documentation we write to analyze all SDKs. When it's done you'll see our process, and how much we try to share APIs
<CheeseBurg> greyback: ok
<dholbach> QUESTION: When you write an app, is it easy to get it up on Launchpad, like in a PPA or to integrate translations from Launchpad?
<dell> greyback: If we can save sessions and cookies, many web authentication could be just as regular login, but access the api
<greyback> htcexplorer: I don't see it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices - but ask on ubuntu-phablet mailing list for more info
<greyback> dell: agreed. I'm surprised it doesn't just work
<htcexplorer> thank you greyback
<htcexplorer> goodbye all
<Patrick4Ubuntu> QUESTION: are the rumours true regarding MS Office having an Ubuntu release?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: how will the SDK support application transforming so that my desktop app can change into a phone UI, TV UI, tablet UI, etc?
<dell> greyback: In case of reddit there is something like OAuth, but many websites need such thing.
<dholbach> awesome!
<greyback> dell: certainly yes.
<waspinator> QUESTION, how long is the approval process between submitting a new app and having it available in the store
<bhavesh> was that a train?
<greyback> CheeseBurg: it's my task. I want to make it easy to use techniques from Responsive Web Design in QML
<CheeseBurg> greyback: so is that in the SDK now or is it in the roadmap?
<greyback> CheeseBurg: right now it can be done manually with PropertyChanges and AnchorChanges, but something more elegant is important, IMO
<greyback> CheeseBurg: roadmap. Actively working on it right now
<CheeseBurg> greyback: ok thanks
<Patrick4Ubuntu> guys thanks for your time and answering my questions!
<Patrick4Ubuntu> :-)
<greyback> Patrick4Ubuntu: you're welcome, thanks for attending!
<johncass> android has a "launcher" (home screen) which you can write custom version - how would this work on ubuntu mobile?
<Patrick4Ubuntu> exactly... I used Ubuntu for my business but struggled without MS office
<aquarius> QUESTION: will there, soon, be a replacement for qmlscene which is an app-runner for pure QML apps but which integrates better with Unity? For example, allows specifying a desktop file or Launcher icon or similar so that an app can be run from a checkout directory; has better documentation (qmlscene doesn't have a man page), etc. Or is the plan to further adapt qmlscene for it to *be* the launcher?
<Patrick4Ubuntu> i did have windows run via virtual machine but you know how unstable windows can get.
<aquarius> since mhall119 and I spent two hours discussing this this morning :)
<greyback> johncass: that's more the ubuntu phone shell. It's fully open source, so yes it can be changed. lp:unity/phablet
<dholbach> QUESTION: Where do people get started with the Ubuntu SDK?
<OdysseyWestra> QUESTION: Will the SDK take full advantage of UbuntuOne Services, and Single Sign On?
<dholbach> QUESTION: What are the most important points on the SDK team's roadmap right now? Can people help out?
<dell> Question: Is plugin exported from Qt C++ going to be a first class qml plugin (accepted by default), or will there be a tight review?
<johncass> in android a custom home screen would be an app (java, apk) and user installable - I guess what you're saying is build an ubuntu app with QML and it can replace the default home screen 'app'
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can you use other frameworks other than QT/QML like Gtk+ for phone apps?
<aquarius> OdysseyWestra, we (that is, the Ubuntu One team) plan to provide an Ubuntu One plugin which gives access to U1 features, including sign on. Exactly how that will work is still being decided, and I'd love to hear your input on that and what you'd want it to do!
<aquarius> hi bzoltan :-)
<bzoltan> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<johncass> unfortunatly my connectivity is terrible here (malawi, africa) so i cant hear your answers..
<CheeseBurg> screen has gone black for me
<Patrick4Ubuntu> i hear a child crying
<OdysseyWestra> Thank aquarius!!
<aquarius> good answer, bzoltan :-)
<greyback> johncass: at the moment, the launcher is built into to shell - it's not a separate application. To replace it, you'd need to be hacky - replace the relevant bits of QML
<odarbelaeze>  "Writing Qt desktop apps in C++" resource is down because the load :P ?
<OdysseyWestra> How or will the SDK be flexible enough for it be cross-platform?
<bzoltan> odarbelaeze:  No
<johncass> greyback: thank you I will take a look...
<dholbach> QUESTION: Can people help out? :)
<dholbach> which link is done?
<dholbach> odarbelaeze, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/c-and-c-plus-plus/ works fine for me
<bzoltan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team
<odarbelaeze> dholbach: Is this loading for you http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/tutorial.html?
<dholbach> odarbelaeze, ah no, that doesn't load :)
<Patrick4Ubuntu> see ya my ubuntu friends... thanks again for you time... :-)
<greyback> QUESTION: how about licensing the SDK to run on other platforms, e.g. iOS or Android. Is it ok?
<odarbelaeze> dholbach: that which is about c++ and qt :(
<netcurli> odarbelaeze: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/qtexamplesandtutorials.html
<HikkiJP6> Question: Where do we find documentation to write qml plugins?
<jppiiroi1en> QUESTION: What is the optimal beer and qml ratio?
<dholbach> odarbelaeze, try http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/
<r-vino14> hello
<waspinator> QUESTION, how many full time developers are working on the ubuntu SDK?
<dell> Question: Should all qml plugin be reviewed by you guys? Can I export any C++ plugin and use it in my qml app?
<odarbelaeze> QUESTION: Is it in the plan to include documentation about Qt/GML in the devhelp content?, i'll be awesome to have some offline documentation
<greyback> t1mp: Qt is working on having Qt5.1 working on Android and iOS. It will work soon
<bzoltan> jppiiroi1en:  :D
<t1mp> greyback: you mean it will 'work' w.r.t license?
<OdysseyWestra> QUESTION: Will we be able to develop on the Mobile Devices themselves?
<greyback> t1mp: it will work technically, I assume you need to licence it if you want to sell the app.
<zsombi> HikkiJP6: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/gettingstartedqml.html#extending-qml-using-qt-c this is the best link to start with
<jppiiroi1en> =D
<t1mp> jppiiroi1en: do it! :)
<greyback> dell: note on the phone & tablet, sandboxing of apps will be in force. So that'll restrict what plugins will be able to do
<dholbach> for whoever asked about licenses:
<dholbach>  - http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ppa/
<wo0f> What devices are compatible so far?
<dell> greyback: thanks
<dholbach>  - https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing
<greyback> dholbach: thanks. I'm curious as QML is cross-platform, so are our designs and components?
<dholbach> greyback, hum... I'm not sure I understand the question
<greyback> wo0f: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<brejoc> QUESTION: How are background tasks handled? Is there a cron like daemon or cron itself?
<OdysseyWestra> Thank you!! That was the one thing I was hopping for!! I'll make sure to let the Jupiter Broadcasting Cast know!!
<greyback> dholbach: is it legal to use ubuntu SDK to make an app for iOS or Android - in any way?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How will the SDK work with Ubuntu releases? If a new version of the SDK is released, will the updates work on a previous versions of Ubuntu like the LTS.
<dholbach> greyback, I don't know - they'd have to check the guidelines of the Android/iOS app stores, right?
<netcurli> but are we able to access cron by using qml
<netcurli> ?
<netcurli> in a simple way
<HikkiJP6> lol
<greyback> brejoc: we are working on the application management story right now. Background tasks are part of that. To keep power usage low, background tasks will need to be carefully vetted
<brejoc> greyback: okay, thanks!
<dholbach> bzoltan, zsombi: you have just a few mins left - do you have any last words? anything you want to get out there? :)
<greyback> netcurli: I hope we'll have something better than cron :)
<dell> No shell command from qml
<t1mp> dell: thanks. So we'll need a c++ plugin to do that.
<CheeseBurg> Thanks to everyone, this was informative
<wo0f> when is version 1.0 due out?
<san> <question> IS there options available to install the exisiting apps from android or Ubunut s/w centre
<brejoc> greyback: but please don't implement crippled backround tasks like in android! ;)
<wo0f> cant wait
<greyback> brejoc: well it's a balance between battery life and functionality. Really I want an iOS style background tasks system
<vertago1> QUESTION: do you think there will be much cross development between Ubuntu touch and KDE?
<Boringgeek> You guys are awesome! Thanks for the session!
<Guest72123> enjoy your dinner!
<HikkiJP6> bye
<t1mp> thanks for the questions. It was a good session.
<netcurli> thanks
<dell> thanks
<brejoc> bye
<Guest72123> thanks
<zsombi> thanks for all! see you next time!
<greyback> vertago1: right now we do our best to closely look at KDE's plasma APIs - but we don't just copy. In future we would love to work with all SDK makers to select a core API set we all provide.
<momo_> It is possible to protect qml code?
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ is updated nwo
<dholbach> now
<odarbelaeze> did you catch up how to isntall the latest version of the framework in ubuntu 12.04
<momo_> I mean pure qml code
<dell> There are many games/examples in qt tutorials, is someone porting all of them to ubuntu? They already seem quite enough
<greyback> momo_: how you mean protect? As in compile it into the binary in a way it can't be recovered?
<greyback> momo_: how you mean protect? As in compile it into the binary in a way it can't be recovered?
<t1mp> momo_: have a look at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-deployment.html#managing-resource-files-with-the-qt-resource-system
<dholbach> video is updated
<greyback> momo_: well my quick answer is: no. It's something the Qt/QML guys are aware of, but no solution as yet.
<dell> greyback: Can we copy code from any existing qml examples? E.g Some from kde, some from qt site and deploy it as ubuntu app, or will all of them be rewritten?
<DeveloperEd> Is another session about to start?
<greyback> dell: we're not going to touch existing Qt/QML examples. But we hope to gather a good collection of our own
<dell> greyback: I found some applications like weather, clock and so on. That's why I was asking. We could also simply port same game, qtetriminos etc.
<greyback> dell: my poor answer: it depends. If the examples use Plasma-specifics, then changes will probably be needed. If they're simply QML, it'll work fine. We are adding on top of QML.
<momo_> thanks for the reply
<momo_> greyback: exactly
<greyback> dell: true. But we can't distribute their work as our own. So we'll try to make equivalents in time
<dell> greyback: No simple qml apps, we could just wrap or upgrade QtQuick 1.0 apps to QtQuick 2.0 and deploy in ubuntu
<dholbach> keep your design questions coming, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dell> greyback: Thanks. Yes that's what i was thinking
<greyback> dell: thanks for participating with us! I hope it was helpful
<edgarcsosa> Is nice...!!!
<dell> greyback: Thanks
<dholbach>  → http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<dholbach> personally, I like the last chair best
<WhiteTiger> Chairs are too mainstream, i'm in bed
<dholbach> WhiteTiger, haha
<edgarcsosa> Please... write de address again...
<dholbach> edgarcsosa, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<edgarcsosa> Thks... dholbach...
<aquarius> QUESTION: the design guidelines are good on high-level stuff (such as "there will be a header") but quite short on detail (a page always has a header? What if you have tabs? Does the tab header collapse with the main header? Are there two headers? How much spacing should be around words in a header? Can a header contain buttons?) Is this because they're still being worked on, or is the plan for the app design
<aquarius> guidelines that they will treat generalities and detailed stuff happens elsewhere?
<jghg02> hi
<aquarius> hey!
<dholbach> keep your questions coming! please just prefix them with QUESTION:
<aquarius> aha. The SDK does *not* provide this stuff. It might do in the future but it doesn't yet.
<greyback> aquarius: it landed today I think
<aquarius> and i do not want to wait *until* the SDK provides it :)
<greyback> aquarius: well you should :D
<aquarius> hence, I'd like to see design guidelines laid ot in detail
<aquarius> rather than waiting until the SDK does it for me
<aquarius> because I am not helpless ;)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Are these design guides work for other platforms like the desktop and TV
<momo_> greyback: but it is quite possible, that there will be a solution in on or two years for qml protection, right?
<greyback> aquarius: sure. But obviously for consistency we'd like everyone to use the SDK's header.
<edgarcsosa> hehehe
<Prajil> hi
<Prajil> i have a doubt
<Prajil> let me know what  is sdk
<greyback> momo_: yes, it's a known issue, and plenty of corporate customers which use Qt want it. I expect a solution eventually, possibly an intermediate byte-code
<aquarius> greyback, so would I. But if the thing is "wait for the SDK" then there is no point whatsoever in having SDK days today; we might as well all down tools for six months and wait until you're completely finished, which I am sure you don't want ;-)
<greyback> momo_: but I can't give you a "when" - sorry
<greyback> aquarius: right. You have a valid point.
<aquarius> greyback, hence me saying stuff like "what's the spacing around a header?" so I can make a multi-column app (such as my exfm app, which I'll demo in three hours) without waiting a few months for you guys to make a multi-column tab widget :)
<aquarius> greyback, all I want is the answer "6px" or whatever, but I can't seem to get that answer, hence asking for these things to be added to the design guidelines rather than having to reverse-engineer them out of the SDK ;)
<aquarius> sorry, dholbach, I'll shut up :)
<dholbach> aquarius, don'tworry
<dholbach> :)
<greyback> aquarius: yep I understand. I can suggest nothing better than reverse engineering. Wireframes would be best
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How much community control is in the designs?
<dholbach> come on everyone... bring the questions! :)
<matge> I guess the guidelines are quite good already
<momo_> greyback: very nice. however, qml with mixed c++ code is also good. I love to write pure qml apps. Thanks
<BH02> I have question: I had problems with Ati drivers for 12.10, but now problems with 12.04. Do you expect the problem to be solved?
<BH02> no problems
<netcurli> QUESTION: what about colors? I have seen comments, that the apps so far look very gray and white. Are there recommendations for other background and font colors?
<dholbach> BH02, we're talking about app design guideliens right now - try asking in #ubuntu
<aquarius> QUESTION: can you talk about *why* the current design is like it is? What did you reject and why? (For example: why are apps primarily light grey while the Dash is aubergine? Why is the toolbar hidden by default?  It may be usefl to hear why stuff is like it is, in order that developers can try and make decisions which fit in with the overall plan.)
<DeveloperEd> Question: Are you folks making an effort to get existing applications to follow your standardized UI?  For example, what things fall under each menu item?
<greyback> BH02: that's not relevant question for this session. Please ask on#ubuntu-desktop
<edgarcsosa> QUESTION:  What's the typical touch screen gestures uses for the content space...??? I mean, do 'u recommend use some like slider...???
<greyback> QUESTION: can you recommend different colour schemes for app visuals. All apps using the same colours is a bit dull.
<greyback> netcurli: oh you asked that already, sorry to copy you :)
<netcurli> :D
<greyback> QUESTION: how relevant are these app guidelines for desktop apps?
<greyback> but no negative feedback :D
<DeveloperEd> Hey  <greyback>  I would hope that it is VERY consistent between the two platforms...   Which is why I asked if they were asking existing apps are going to be upgraded..
<odarbelaeze> DeveloperEd: Ther will be three platforms :P
<DeveloperEd> One of the biggest negatives about existing desktop apps is that they all operate slightly differently..
<DeveloperEd> I completely agree that you need a different UI for touch versus a traditional desktop, but some elements within a platform should be more standardized and other elements should be consistent across all platforms..
 * dholbach hugs aquarius :)
 * aquarius laughs
<greyback> DeveloperEd: agreed on the consistency. SDK isn't focusing on desktop components yet, so apps made using it aren't great for desktop...yet. Work has to be done, in both design and code
<aquarius> Interesting to hear that the current "colour schemes" are just wireframes, although it does suggest that I shouldn't write any apps yet because I have no idea what to make an app look like, right?
<aquarius> :(
<t1mp> aquarius: default colors are in the SDK. When the designs are updated, the SDK is also updated with the new designs, so then you will automatically get the new designs in your app.
<aquarius> t1mp, only if I'm using correct ItemStyling for things, and the styling isn't documented yet.
<odarbelaeze> Does the SDK cover both mobile and desktop apps?
<t1mp> aquarius: the components in the sdk always have the styling from design, but for your own custom components you are right about that.
<DeveloperEd> Read my second comment..
<t1mp> for the SDK we are now focussing on mobile.
<t1mp> with mobile I mean touch :)
<DeveloperEd> I was asking about consistency across the platforms...
<t1mp> eventually it will converge, but we know that for example the bottom-edge-swipe for showing a toolbar is not ideal on desktop
<bzoltan> odarbelaeze: Right now the focus of the SDK  is the phone and tbalet release ... as the desktop version of the Qt/QML Shell lands we will extend the SDK support for the Desktop too
<Prajil> hi hi hi
<DeveloperEd> Thank you....
<aquarius> t1mp, ahem. What colour should a button be? It strikes me that, for example, a button which does a thing should be a different colour from a button which *cancels* doing a thing. That will, I suspect, result in a Button { ItemStyle.class = "cancel" } sort of thing... but the styles don't get defined until the design guidelines are released.
<odarbelaeze> bzoltan: Thank you, that are good news :)
<aquarius> t1mp, at the moment all I can do is use a Button, if you see waht I mean :)
<greyback> QUESTION: any design considerations yet for people with impaired vision, and how about blind people?
<edgarcsosa> Ok... thks...
<t1mp> aquarius: actually Button has a color property.
<t1mp> aquarius: I think most of the time buttons will have a "default" color, and only in a few cases (such as call/end call) you will use that property.
<aquarius> t1mp, indeed it does... but I don't know which colours I'm allowed to use! that's what I mean :)
<CheeseBurg> One thing Apple is good at is making both iOS and OSX very visual impared friendly
<CheeseBurg> I wish Ubuntu did more work in this area
<t1mp> aquarius: that's correct. Sorry not much I can say about that, that is something for visual design to include in the guidelines
<t1mp> aquarius: although we could include a set of default/recommended colors in the SDK
<aquarius> t1mp, which is exactly and precisely why I asked the question. ;)
<t1mp> ok :)
<dholbach> more questions?
<dholbach> anything you'd like to see discussed?
<jdorleans> QUESTION: How easy it will be to change apps themes? Is there any standard ways? Where can I find it?
<greyback> QUESTION: I noticed iOS went into a bit of a realistic UI phase, where apps had stitched leather, real paper texture, shiny metal. Is that considered passé nowadays_
<greyback> ?
<netcurli> QUESTION: (maybe this is not the right place, but as it has also to do with the UI) Will the UI components like the header or the themes also be available for HTML5 apps?
<t1mp> theming documentation is here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/theming-components.html
<t1mp> jdorleans: ^
<greyback> jdorleans: it'll be part of the sdk themes eventially
<t1mp> jdorleans: it is currently being simplified by zsombi
<jdorleans> uhm... thx
<DeveloperEd> Microsoft BOB....
<aquarius> mhall119, question for you there :0
<greyback> Well I asked as I wanted  to know how does it fit into your design ideas?
<mhall119> aquarius: which one?
<mhall119> netcurli: stick around for the next session, I'll be talking about HTML5 styles
<greyback> QUESTION: current Tabs UI is quite wasteful of the screen width IMO. Do you agree?
<t1mp> greyback: no I don't agree ;)
<netcurli> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> greyback: width?
<t1mp> greyback: you mean the current Tabs in our toolkit, or the standard tabs in desktop apps?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Apps make with the SDK are supposed to change depending on the form factor. Are design team creating designs so that these transformations are nice and unified?
<greyback> mhall119: as in, there's lots of whitespace to the right of the currently open tab, once the other tabs fade out.
<greyback> t1mp: current Tabs in the SDK
<mhall119> greyback: ah, ok
<t1mp> greyback: I like it. It makes the design cleaner. Also, the header with the titles of the different tabs will disappear when you scroll down.
<greyback> dholbach: on a tablet
<greyback> On a tablet. Once you select a tab, when the other ones fade out, there's lots of space left unused
<greyback> No worries if you can't. Just a thought ;)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Are the design team also working Unity Next? If so, what are some of the design processes?
<jdorleans> QUESTION: How usability tests are made? Are they open for any user to try and give a feedback?
<t1mp> dholbach, greyback you mean this? http://www.stack.nl/~timp/tabswidth.png
<greyback> Magic, thank you!
<t1mp> dholbach: it is on a desktop, but on a tablet in landscape you have similar proportions
<t1mp> apologies for my bad drawing skills on a laptop touchpad :)
<dholbach> t1mp, well done :)
<dholbach> any more questions?
<CheeseBurg> For the Unity Next question, I wondering what are some of the thought processes on design functionality such as messaging, application searching, updated dash functionality. I am curious especially since Unity Next supports the convergience idea.
<IReboot> QUESTION: From your experiences is the any "DO NOT DO" advise you can give?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Do you look at the HIGs (Human Interaction Guidelines) of other companies and projects like Apple, Android, Gnome, or Elementary OS?
<IReboot> s/the/there/
<IReboot> both
<greyback> QUESTION: any chance of getting Design Review sessions going, like were done at UDS in the past?
<aquarius> no, in general! give advice like "don't run with scissors" ;-)
<t1mp> IReboot: try to use as much components from the SDK as possible instead of custom components, because those components will be updated with new designs and you won't need to do anything for that :)
<IReboot> t1mp: thanks
<t1mp> IReboot: and please report bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit if something is missing.
<jdorleans> QUESTION: How do you create and test animations for ubuntu touch ?
<vthompson> QUESTION: Are there any design considerations for flipping the view of the app when the screen is rotated?
<greyback> jdorleans: we do lots or prototyping with QML. We have prototypers who work closely with designers to test animations
<t1mp> jdorleans: QML supports animations, so use that. We do not have additional support for animations in our SDK, but the developer guidelines include advise on animation duration/speed etc
<jdorleans> so the animations are made directly with qml code
<greyback> jdorleans: yes
<t1mp> QML is great for that :)
<jdorleans> uhm... I touch it could be done using others tools before coding. Well, i'll give a try
<jdorleans> thought*
<CheeseBurg> Thank you
<jdorleans> thx
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<greyback> jdorleans: QML is really great for throwing together quick prototypes to test interactions and animations. I'd say better than Flash, because we can easily test it on devices
<greyback> Thanks guys, sorry for the awkward questions!
<jdorleans> yeah, that's cool with we can "jump one step" coding it directly
<jdorleans> if*
<dholbach> and http://ubuntuonair.com/ is updated
<dholbach> mhall119 should be live in a bit!
<greyback> jdorleans: exactly. And with a bit of discipline, prototype code becomes production code very quickly
<mhall119> be sure to refresh the page
<netcurli> I can see you
<dholbach> mhall119, YES
<dholbach> mhall119, GO GO GO! :)
<KevWright> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1200
<terencemd> test
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/u1db-qt
<KevWright> mhall119, it can use other components...not only listviews
<jdorleans> Does anyone know if ubuntu teams are using any Agile method such as Scrum or XP to develop?
<t1mp> QUESTION: Will u1db be integrated in the UI toolkit, or will it remain a separate project?
<t1mp> ok, great
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme
<mhall119> http://150.162.216.100/ubuntu-phone-commons-html/default.html
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108243663090085262773/posts/CsJsMsvQKbv
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/U4Ub2BAqbuV
<vthompson> QUESTION: Will this responsive plugin be contributed back to Qt5
<vthompson> thanks!
<jdorleans> QUESTION: What are the dificultes and the next steps for html5?
<WhiteTiger> .Thanks for talking to us? :)
<CheeseBurg> I'm here
<aquarius> thanks mhall119! sorry I missed the first part of this talk
<kenvandine> mhall119, you should sleep sometime :)
<CheeseBurg> what is this talk about?
<dholbach> QUESTION: what was the feedback from skunkworks participants?
<mhall119> dholbach: 30 seconds too late
<dholbach> haha
<netcurli> :D
<dholbach> < fail music here >
<dholbach> no cookie for me
<aquarius> does anyone know if there's a QML syntax highlighting thing for Sublime Text 2?
<mhall119> :)
<aquarius> isn't one for gedit either, at least not built in :(
<netcurli> aquarius: I have qml highlighting in sublime text 2, let me check where I got that from
<aquarius> netcurli, do you, by the lord Harry! gimme gimme gimme. I couldn't find it anywhere :)
<greyback> netcurli: me three!
<greyback> closest I get is with JS
<aquarius> I s'pooooooooooooooose I should be using qtcreator, but life's too short. ;0
 * kenvandine hugs qtcreator
<kenvandine> first editor i've used that doesn't suck, besides vim
<greyback> for a quick read of a source file, or a quick test, I prefer subl
<aquarius> also, subl rocks.
<mhall119> man, I was about to pull a Marco Rubio and leave for a glass of water in the middle of that
<vthompson> ha
<KevWright> mhall119, great job
<mhall119> thanks KevWright
<vthompson> Maybe this will support QML syntax highlighting in Sublime Text? https://github.com/DamnWidget/SublimePySide
<netcurli> https://github.com/DamnWidget/SublimePySide
<netcurli> thats what I have installed
<phillyds93> when does next session start?
<kenvandine> phillyds93, in 20 minutes
<aquarius> netcurli, that works? for pure qml?
<phillyds93> when does the next session start?
<phillyds93> okey thanks
<mhall119> phillyds93: it'll be starting in a few minutes
<Prajil> hi
<netcurli> aquarius: yes, this plugin has syntax highlighting for pure qml
<slade> hello all
<slade> can anyone tell me the exact requirements for ununtu phone OS ?
<mhall119> slade: there aren't exact requirements yet
<slade> well xperias willsupport ?
<mhall119> slade: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for supported devices
<slade> Any chances of dual boot with android ?
<mhall119> slade: ask in #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> if anybody has any questions about Gwibber or Friends, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<mhall119> you can watch the live video at http://ubuntuonair.com/
<robru> http://ubuntuone.com/2W6HSyoN9tWUcAZL0k7Z1f <-- flowchart
<slade> thans
<aquarius> nice flowchart
<aquarius> QUESTION: is friends using the twitter streaming API?
<mhall119> reusable QML components \o/
<mhall119> QUESTION: Does friends try and provide all the different aspects of a service (events, groups, etc) or just things they all have in common (status updates, replies, mentions)?
 * aquarius uses echofon on iphone, which uses the streaming api ;-) but I understand your point, kenvandine
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617194/
<jdorleans> hi mic is breaking... : /
<aquarius> can hear you, but you're choppy, and your voice is lower than normal :)
<mhall119> QUESTION: Is QML Friends going to be included as part of the Ubuntu SDK?
<aquarius> QUESTION: how does friends.sendAsync() know which service to send to? or does it always send to all services?
<matge> QUESTION: how does one write a service provider, like the facebook/twitter providers?
<aquarius> QUESTION: is sendSync just synchronous in the sense that it returns a result rather than a callback? Or is it totally synchronous, i.e., it will hang your app's UI until it returns?
<matge> QUESTION: Ubuntu online accounts thems to be based on gtk, not QT. How is that available on the phablet? Or is that gtk functionality replaced by friends?
<bobweaver> I thought that one can use gtk in qt
<bobweaver> could be wrong ^^
<mardy> matge: about adding a provider to Online Accounts: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/ and http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/for-service-developers
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't think so, you can use gtk theming on Qt widgets, but not gtk widgets themselves that I know of
<matge> mardy: I know that page, but it says that you have to implement a gtk widget, which won't work on the phone, right?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  but what about unity 2d the whole pannel was gtk I though or alot of gtk ?
<mardy> matge: yes, it will be different, QML based -- but it's not implemented yet (nor designed)
<mhall119> bobweaver: the panel ran in it's own process I think
<mhall119> separate from the dash process
<bobweaver> ahh thanks mhall119
<matge> mardy: then I'll wait for that :-)
<mardy> matge: for the time being one can create accounts with the account-console script (from the account-plugin-tools package)
<aquarius> QUESTION: will it land in 13.04? Soon? <throws impatient temper tantrum>
<matge> mardy: that helps, thanks
<mhall119> QUESTION: does Friends provide things like URL shortening automagically?
<aquarius> yaaaaay!
<mhall119> QUESTION: Will this be in the Ubuntu Touch images soon?
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> QUESTION: the Gwibber client app too?
<mhall119> convergence!
<mhall119> converge!
<bobweaver> QUESTIONS: you are talking about making qhc and snipits too ? for the elemnents in qml ?
<bobweaver> stream droped :(
<aquarius> er! stream drop.
<kenvandine> stream drop?
<aquarius> it just says "Hangouts: we'll be right back"
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> something going on
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> you return!
<jdorleans> back
<bobweaver> its bacj
<vthompson> Stream is back!
<aquarius> hey dudes, it's back
<matge> provider plugin
<matge> was the point
<mhall119> yay mardy!
<aquarius> woo mardy!
<aquarius> \m/
 * mardy blushes
<aquarius> lulz. things it is not: mir. :)
<mhall119> yet
<aquarius> when it *is* it will be cool, obv. :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: show us it!
<aquarius> oh. good one mhall119 :)
<Shiama> hello
<aquarius> hi Shiama
<Shiama> what are you doing?
<matge> actually it never works with qmlscene
<vthompson> QUESTION: The Facebook core app will use qml-friends right? What's the point of the app if Gwibber is on the touch images?
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I block a user, are that user's posts automatically removed from my streams, or do I have to manually refresh stuff? :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: are you sure that "time line" is two words? ;-)
<aquarius> QUESTION: does QML gwibber have multi-column if you make the window wider? If so, how did you do it?
<mardy> I need to leave, should there be questions about Online Accounts, please ask them in #ubuntu-devel, I'll read them tomorrow
<vthompson> Great answers guys
<kenvandine> aquarius, it think it should be 1 word
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> so do I :)
<kenvandine> i just haven't bothered to fix it
<vthompson> QUESTION: Off topic a bit, but do you plan on supporting reddit in friends?
<bzoltan>  aquarius:  you better ask/wait for greyback's results with layout factoring
<mhall119> vthompson: there are stand-alone reddit apps being written though
<joe____> https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<aquarius> ahem. Not a lot of difference between reddit and G+, in my opinion.
<aquarius> bzoltan, yeah, but I'm finding out how people are doing this before the SDK comes along and saves us all :)
<vthompson> I'm working with brambram on a launchpad project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-reddit-app
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> yeah, ignore :)
<mhall119> vthompson: me too :) we should talk
<vthompson> I don't think they do OpenID but I'm not certain
<mhall119> vthompson: OAuth?
<joe____> vthompson: did it move to launchpad from github?
<bobweaver> QUESTIONS: you are talking about making qhc and snipits too ? for the elemnents in qml ?
<bobweaver> like for help pages ^^
<bobweaver> it is the help pages for qtcreator
<bobweaver> compressed files
<kenvandine> bobweaver, i would love help... i've really only ever worked with gtk-doc
<bobweaver> I have not made before but I know that there is html to qhc
<aquarius> thanks robru and kenvandine!
<bobweaver> that was a great session
<vthompson> Thanks guys!
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> thanks!
 * aquarius does a dist-upgrade ten minutes before doing a lightning talk. This ma not have been a wise idea :)
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qml-friends/+bug/1152832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1152832 in qml-friends "Make reusable components" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> please comment on that bug with suggestions for components you might find useful
<bzoltan> aquarius: Nooooooo, do not do thaaaaaat
<bzoltan> mhall119: would you please send me the link to the hangout, when it is open?
<matge> mhall119: please send me the link, too
<mhall119> I will once it's up
<jcastro> ok lightning talks!
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<robru> jcastro, video is showing your head, not bzoltan 's
<jcastro> fixed, thanks!
<mhall119> aquarius: matge: can you guys add the Lower Third bar with your names?
<robru> bzoltan, it's fixed now
<Anderson> Hello Guys !
<Anderson> Brazilian ?
<bzoltan>  /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/menu.json
<olav-st> Is it difficult to integrate QML/JS with C++?
<mhall119> aquarius: yup
<bzoltan> aquarius: Rock & Roll
<jdorleans> hehe
<jdorleans> \m/
<mhall119> it's too loud, turn it down
<matge> olav-st: If you have a specific question, feel free to ask me
<bzoltan> aquarius:  gimme toydolls, dude
<vthompson_> QUESTION: Do the columns collapse to tabs?
<kenvandine> aquarius, i care about code!
<vthompson_> NICE!
<olav-st> That's awesome
<bobweaver> pagewrapper.js crash ?
<kenvandine> aquarius, awesome!  I want to see the code for that ;)
<bzoltan> aquarius: SHOW the CODE, mate
<jdorleans> QUESTION: Is it QML pure code? Any mix?
<robru> this is so freaking cool. one codebase to do different form factors.
<olav-st> QUESTION: Would it change the layout if you rotated the device?
<kenvandine> QML is awesome!
<vthompson_> You are a rockstar
<marcoceppi> QUESTION: Will there eventually be a standard of what widths are which device?
<vthompson_> good question olav-st
<robru> QUESTION: where is this code hosted?
<UbuPhillup> i have a problem with the sdk, if i creat a new projekt under projekts i dont have the tab 'ubuntu' what should i do ?
<aquarius> lp:~sil/+junk/exfm
<debb1046> UbuPhillup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog
<mhall119> it might work once Ubuntu Touch supports rotation
<UbuPhillup> debb1046: thanks very much
<bobweaver> QUESTION: any blue prints yet for app  ?
<mhall119> high-dpi displays are handled by grid units already
<marcoceppi> aquarius: Thanks, that's kind of what I was digging at. What would constitute a "small" device and what makes a "wide" device
<mhall119> marcoceppi: grid units
<vthompson_> Looks like the branch is actually lp:~sil/+junk/exfm-ubuntu
<bzoltan> UbuPhillup: did you install the SDK following http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<marcoceppi> mhall119: interesting I will have to read more about grid units
<bzoltan> olav-st:  Yes, once the SDK deliveres the layout factoring feature
<mhall119> marcoceppi: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html
<marcoceppi> mhall119: awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> i am evil :-D
<mhall119> the kenvandine from the alternate universe is clean-shaven
<kenvandine> hahaha
<kenvandine> aquarius, never!
<UbuPhillup> bzoltan: debb1046: now it works thanks
<mhall119> aquarius: bzoltan: We can run some of those future-features unders skunkworks as well
<mhall119> just need the list
<kenvandine> buttons!
<kenvandine> i don't want to set colors and such on buttons
<bzoltan>  mhall119: a sure
<kenvandine> sucks much less than before!
<kenvandine> it's a breeze in QML!
<kenvandine> bzoltan, i want you to make it pretty for me
<kenvandine> i really just added more styling for buttons
<kenvandine> so easy to remove later
<kenvandine> oh, pandora!
<vthompson_> It was lp:~sil/+junk/exfm-ubuntu
<olav-st> yup
<vthompson_> I couldn't branch what you have in your title thing. There's a branch with -ubuntu at the end though
<aquarius> vthompson_, ha! thanks :)
<vthompson_> This was awesome guys!
<IReboot> thanks!
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
<robru> thansk everybody!
<olav-st> thanks guys!
<matge> thanks!
<Riussi> cheers, bzoltan
<nozyczek> hey
<Riussi> the plugin is not that hard either, there is a branch on the clock app that shows that
<daker> hi anyone have anyidea what's the issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617814/ ?
<diplo> Evening all, anyone know of any apps that have utilised oauth at all that I can get an idea of the code from ?
<Phagus> Hello there. I'm wondering about ways app developers who are distributing software on Ubuntu Software Center are able to secure royalties for their product?
<ja-ke> morning from yhe philippine txting capital of the world
<ja-ke> morning from yhe philippine txting capital of the world
<robru> Phagus, well I don't know the details, but I do know that it's certainly possible to charge money for software in the software center, and developers do get paid.
<robru> diplo, I've been working on some oauth code recently, hang on
<robru> diplo, wait, are you talking about oauth code in a qml app?
<Phagus> robru: Yes, I see that it's 80% commission you get. I'm just wondering about copy-protection. It seems to be up to the developers to make a system of copy protection?
<robru> Phagus, that I'm not sure, sorry
<Phagus> Thanks robru
<Phagus> Anyone else perhaps can help?
<robru> diplo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/raring/view/head:/friends/utils/base.py#L444 here's the code I'm using for oauthlib support in lp:friends. it's built on python3-oauthlib, so maybe one of those would help you understand how oauth works.
<tgm4883> Phagus, it is up to the developer to implement copy protection
<Phagus> Hmm, I'm getting that.
<tgm4883> Phagus, I hope so. You've been told it multiple times
<Phagus> I'm asking because I actually want to distribute my ebook on Ubuntu Software Center. I don't really want DRM, but I also don't want people to copy it with ease.
<ja-ke> integrate   audacious in phone
<Phagus> I'm a slow learner :-P
<tgm4883> Phagus, Ubuntu Software Center doesn't have any copy protection built in
<tgm4883> Phagus, "There is no native DRM framework within Ubuntu so there is no system-wide restrictions. We do not believe that DRM is a successful formula because it punishes law-abiding users and doesn’t stop the minority of pirates. However, we do not limit individual developers from using their own rights management system."
<ja-ke> what abouth offline uses
<Phagus> Yep, I read that. I'm looking for alternative systems, "own rights management system"
<tgm4883> Phagus, people that want to find a way around it, will
<Phagus> Of course.
<Phagus> I'm not asking for something foolproof :-)
<tgm4883> Phagus, so then what is the point?
<Phagus> I cannot divulge that information.
<tgm4883> oh please
<Phagus> No really, I can't.
<tgm4883> Phagus, you can't say why you think you need DRM even though you know that it can be defeated?
<robru> sounds to me like Phagus has a super-secret employer that is demanding DRM.
<tgm4883> robru, even if that was true, he could say "my employer wants it"
<Phagus> I'm working with people who are stuck up over DRM. Even if DRM is faulty (which cryptographically, it is), it's the industry standard to want DRM.
<Phagus> That's what I'm saying actually :-P
<robru> haha
<tgm4883> no, you didn't say that until now
<robru> well, best of luck Phagus, but I've never used DRM so I can't really help there.
<Phagus> Alright. I work for cranky old baby boomers who are techno-phobes and afriad of anything counter-culture and on the Internet.
<tgm4883> Phagus, as we've already told you. Ubuntu Software Center doesn't do DRM. So you need to either A) write your own, or B) license some from a company that creates it
<tgm4883> personally, I wouldn't purchase an ebook on the ubuntu software center anyway
<Phagus> Yep.
<tgm4883> further, you could probably point to simcity as the latest issue with DRM
<robru> tgm4883, you mean DRMs greatest success story? I don't see anybody pirating simcity at all! ;-)
<Phagus> I actually think if you wanted to cut down on piracy, you'd actually infiltrate the piracy communities, but who am I.
<tgm4883> Phagus, that has already been done, and it doesn't work
<ja-ke> why font  u just write code .....
<Phagus> Oh?
<ja-ke> why dont  u just write code .....
<tgm4883> robru, what about 'simcity 5 offline mode'?
<robru> Phagus, yeah, in the 2000's it was really common for the RIAA to pay people to spew corrupt data into torrents, but the problem was that the torrents would just hashcheck the data and redownload anything that was corrupted. so it was a minor bandwidth wastage at best. total waste of time... didn't stop anybody from pirating.
<robru> tgm4883, does that really exist? holy crap
<tgm4883> robru, also, "the pirate bay simcity 5" as a google search returns 3 million results
<Phagus> Interesting
<tgm4883> robru, so yea, it seems the DRM is only preventing legit customers from playing
<robru> tgm4883, I hadn't looked into it. One of the articles i read about it gave me the impression that *all* the game data is actually stored on the server, so I assumed the game wouldn't run if you hacked out the DRM
<tgm4883> Phagus, I've long had the opinion that the amount of money saved from "lost sales" due to having DRM is lost in the cost of creating/licensing the DRM
<Phagus> Torrents are peer-to-peer though
<tgm4883> robru, yes, EA has been saying that for awhile now. Turns out, they are lying pieces of crap
<tgm4883> Phagus, so?
<robru> tgm4883, lol, well I stand corrected. DRM is hilariously terrible. gotta run though, enjoy your weekend ;-)
<Phagus> Torrents are peer-to-peer, and so the garbage data would be self-corrected.
<ja-ke> apps for offline uses
<tgm4883> Phagus, ah, you were responding to robru. Yes, that is precisely why it doesn't work (among other things)
<Phagus> tgm4883: Yes, m ybad. And cryptographically, DRM is easy to break, since they give you the cipher and the key in one package.
<Phagus> But whatever it is, I am needing to look into this.
<tgm4883> Phagus, well you have your answers. If you want DRM, you'll need to either A) create it yourself, or B) license it from someone who created it
<Phagus> Fair enough.
<ja-ke> to have better apps there is no registration
<ja-ke> apps is for offline uses
<ja-ke> apps is also for offline uses
<Phagus> So, DRM aside, when someone purchases an app on the Ubuntu store, are they able to do a quick copy-paste of the product, or how difficult is the copying?
<Phagus> I've been told the apps are sent through distro packages linked to your Ubuntu account.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-16
<ubuntuuser> why arent there examples of qml with c++? CurrencyConverter is Javascript and the sdkdays video about writing games 4 ubuntu phone is javascript too?
<tsimpson> ubuntuuser: see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html and http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-cppextensionpoints.html for a starting point
<ubuntuuser> thanks
<vikingzx9> hi
<adam_b> aquarius has previously asked a question about TDD, but I can't find the answer, what can I type on the command line to run qml unit tests (qmlscene complains of lack of QtTest module)
<mohamedalaa98> Hello :) I Have wrote a tutorial about using Vala with Glade, I would like to help and share my knowledge with new developers
<mohamedalaa98>  so kindly can you please review it and submit it in this page http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/vala/
<mohamedalaa98> dpm: Interested? :)
<I_H_J_27> hello good people
<I_H_J_27> I am new user to learn linux programing
<I_H_J_27> Can any one help
<ulidtko> hey all, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620807/ ← what's wrong here? "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6"
<ulidtko> I'm packaging a simple application, and debian/control says: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<ulidtko> so uhh, it surprises me that libc.so isn't get picked up by dpkg-shlibdeps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-17
<vthompson> Does anyone know of a Ubuntu One Music app being worked for Touch?
<I_H_J_27> Hello good people
<odra> I suck at app devel'ng D:
<odra> Someone help me!
<odra> How do you make an app?
<commandoline> odra: just choose a tutorial here, and start hacking :): http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<The_Matrix> Hello, I have a question regarding how should I learn QML. I have no programing background, except html and css. Should I learn Javascript, or is there a resource online to learn QML syntax. I have already gone to http://www.developer.ubuntu.com and followed the links there. Thanks in advance.
<bhavesh> Can I ask a small question please?
<commandoline> bhavesh: always :)
<bhavesh> How can I use superscript and subscript for label of a button in glade, quickly?
<bhavesh> In 'quicky' I mean
<bhavesh> or are there other channel's to ask these questions like a ubuntu quickly channel?
<commandoline> not a quickly user myself, but did you try putting the content in <sub> and <sup> tags?
<bhavesh> commandoline: yes
<commandoline> bhavesh: #quickly exists IIRC, maybe #glade too. But it's completely ontopic here.
<bhavesh> commandoline: There is an option to use those tags for label of normal text, but none if you want to edit label of a button.
<bhavesh> okay.
<commandoline> hmm, then I don't know I'm afraid.
<odra> bhavesh: Check Pango markup :D
<tyrone> ls
<tyrone> hello
<tyrone> ummmmmmmm
<tyrone> what is this?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> rpadovani: could you please check MR , Jenkins has failed integration https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1287340/+merge/209411
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Day of Awesomeness! :-D
<sridhar_> where can be ubuntu app platform notes be located
<sridhar_> where can be ubuntu app platform notes be located
<sridhar_> where can be ubuntu app platform notes be located
<sridhar_> where can be ubuntu app platform notes be located
<t1mp> sridhar_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<m-b-o> dpm popey: Moin moin
<m-b-o>  3 mp are waiting for review with bug fixes. Should be enough for a fine new working release :)
<popey> m-b-o: hurrah!
<m-b-o> popey: I've removed WorkerScript entirely, now no more crashes
<dpm> hey m-b-o o/
<m-b-o> 0/
<popey> awesome news for a monday morning! thanks m-b-o!
<m-b-o> popey tgim! ;)
<nik90> kalikiana: can you quickly also review https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/hackingDocs/+merge/205426...I think it is almost good to go..I have commented on it
<dpm> m-b-o, nice work. To have some background while looking at the MPs, why did you decide to remove the WorkerScript?
<kalikiana> nik90: by review you mean incorporate the comments? you are the reviewer here :-)
<kalikiana> will take a look in a jiffy
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah that's what I intended to say :)
<kalikiana> nik90: I mean… what you said is actually quite rethorically accurate. just the ambiguity of the jargon made me wanna double-check
<sridhar_> how to check version of ubuntu-sdk
<sridhar_> i am using ubuntu 13.10
<sridhar_> can ubuntu 13.10 be used to develop html5 apps
<sridhar_> ???
<nik90> sridhar_: apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<nik90> sridhar_: run above ^^ in terminal
<sridhar_> it shows Installed: 0.1.46+14.04.20131216bzr936saucy0
<sridhar_> that means 14.04 version right???
<sridhar_> can this version be used to develop html5 apps???
<nik90> sridhar_: yes, but it looks like you are not running the latest SDK version.
<nik90> sridhar_: I am not sure about the html5 apps since I am not really familiar with that.. I am more a QML guy
<m-b-o> dpm: two bugs related to WorkerScript
<m-b-o> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287446
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287446 in Ubuntu Weather App "Sometimes, the temperature and conditions are not shown" [Undecided,Fix released]
<m-b-o> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1289536
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289536 in Ubuntu Weather App "Crash opening weather app and switching backends" [Critical,In progress]
<m-b-o> dpm: in the first one, data was disappearing (see last comments)
<m-b-o> second one crashes the app, when the app does HTTP requests in the WorkerScript at startup
<m-b-o> but I can't really say if a http request was needed for crashing, just a speculation
<nik90> kalikiana: btw the u1db-qt project page is pointing to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/u1db/overview.html for its documentation which does not exist anymore. This needs to be updated to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/U1db/
<kalikiana> nik90: good catch, I'll fix that
<kalikiana> hmm except I can't
<nik90> kalikiana: me neither :P
<kalikiana> one would think anyone in the team can edit the descriptions
<kalikiana> pretty sure I used to
<nik90> kalikiana: oh btw, I was thinking of triaging bugs for u1db-qt
<nik90> kalikiana: can I create new milestones to target bugs which are important as of now and push other bugs to later milestones?
<kalikiana> nik90: yes, please do
<kalikiana> btw the wonderiousFields got merged if you haven't seen, should solve a ton of buglets
<nik90> kalikiana: yup I saw that...excited!
<nik90> kalikiana: but we need to make sure that these make it to the phone once the qt5.2 dust settles
<kalikiana> I'd love to take a stab at filter functions, though not sure right now if I'll have time for it
<kalikiana> nik90: yeah. problem is it's not a fixed timeframe, all images don't get promoted so it can take days
<kalikiana> so not sure how to reliably find out when stuff hits the phone
<nik90> kalikiana: I know..I will do that testing for you since I have a couple of sample apps ready which I can test on desktop and phone to figure that out
<nik90> kalikiana: hmm I cannot create milestones since I don't seem to have permissions for that
<kalikiana> nik90: that would be most welcome.
<kalikiana> nik90: you should see "Create Milestone" here https://launchpad.net/u1db-qt/trunk
<nik90> kalikiana: i know, but I don't see the "Create milestone" button there
<nik90> kalikiana: I created the milestones for the clock app. So I compared with the procedure with it
<kalikiana> nik90: try again now
<nik90> kalikiana: yup works now.thnx
<kalikiana> cool. I set a "Release manager" so apparently it is what I hoped it might be :-D
<nik90> lol
<nik90> kalikiana: apparently someone reported the broken link before at https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1218549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218549 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Link in summary not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> nik90: I'll see if I can find out why neither of us can update the descriptions
<nik90> kalikiana: okay.
<kalikiana> nik90: I pushed an update, the file now mentions apt-get build-dep
<nik90> kalikiana: taking a look now
<nik90> kalikiana: approved
<nik90> kalikiana: btw I moved all u1db sync bugs to milestone 2.0 since we are other bugs which take priority.
<kalikiana> nik90: hmm not sure I'd agree that sorting/transformation is more urgent
<kalikiana> though I guess I have no fair measure on that
<aquarius> I'm with nik90 on that. If you can't sort, then you can't display a sorted ListView, which is really annoying.
<nik90> kalikiana: you mean sync is more important sorting? or sorting is not important for now?
<aquarius> transformations are similar: if you can't index on lower() or splitwords() then you can't simulate a phonebook or similar without caring about case sensitivity.
<nik90> kalikiana: I believe the music-app is blocked from using u1db due to lack of sorting since it is quite important for them.
<kalikiana> nik90: I assumed sync was more important up until right now. but I don't get much feedback from most app devs on what blocks them outside of specific bugs
<nik90> kalikiana: in fact in the clock app, the timer listview is not in any particular order although I would like it to be ordered alphabetically. Ofcourse this is not a priority for the clock app but something still nice to have before sync.
<aquarius> doing sync also almost requires you to port the test suite.
<aquarius> syncing is *hard*. there are a lot of corner cases, which the test suite tests. :)
<nik90> kalikiana: the thing is Sync is a huge feature in itself meaning it has quite a number of bugs which needs to be fixed before we can ask devs to use it. In the meantime for 14.04, I thought it would be wise to focus on smaller issues like sorting and so on.
<nik90> and what aquarius said ^^
<nik90> aquarius: btw good morning ;)
<aquarius> hey :)
<kalikiana> nik90: I think I agree with that. there's also still some unclear concerns with regard to operator requirements and on-going sync in a world where the shell happily freezes and kills apps
<nik90> ;)
<kalikiana> oh btw there's a uds session where that will come up, about storage apis
<kalikiana> I'm hopeful we get some people there who know about the server side
<nik90> kalikiana: oh nice..I did not see it. I will try to attend them just to get an idea of what happens
<kalikiana> as I understand it'll be more focussed towards coming features than appdev
<nik90> ok
<nik90> kalikiana: btw is this bug valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1198110
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198110 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Templates in QtCreator should be proper projects" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> kalikiana: I dont see any u1db project templates in qtcreator.
<kalikiana> nik90: do you have -examples installed?
<nik90> kalikiana: what's the full package name?
<kalikiana> libu1db-qt5-examples
<aquarius> also, and I know I keep reiterating this, I really do think it would be worthwhile coming up with some way to bridge the python and qt u1dbs so that you can run the python test suite against the qt u1db. The test suite is really comprehensive, for a reason :)
<nik90> kalikiana: just installed libu1db-qt5-examples, but I don't see it in qtcreator templates wizard
<kalikiana> aquarius: helping hands are always welcome :-)
<aquarius> I know,I know :)
<nik90> aquarius: btw some index and query high priority bugs got fixed.
<kalikiana> nik90: hmm you do like, File > New, right? and there you see Projects <Ubuntu, Apps, Libs, …>
<nik90> kalikiana: http://imgur.com/Zotykkh
<nik90> libu1db-qt5-examples:
<nik90>   Installed: 0.1.5+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<kalikiana> nik90: now click on Apps, please
<nik90> kalikiana: http://imgur.com/zsfkmtB
<kalikiana> hrm
 * nik90 loves screencloud..:)
<kalikiana> what is screencloud?
<nik90> kalikiana: it takes a screenshot and automatically uploads to imgur and takes puts the link in the clipboard
<popey> oooh!
<nik90> kalikiana: all I need to is then is take a screenshot and past the link to IRC
<popey> i like the sound of that
<nik90> popey: I kinda figured
<popey> nik90: Where'd you get it?
<nik90> popey: It is in the ubuntu software center store for 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04.
<nik90> popey: for 13.10 and 14.04, I need to install a PPA I think..let me grab the link for you
<popey> thanks
<aquarius> I really must fix my screenshotter
<aquarius> the thing mine did that I liked was that it screenshots both the whole screen *and* the active window, and then with one button push uploads one or the other and gives you the url
<nik90> popey: http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3Aolav-st&package=screencloud
<aquarius> so I never have to care about alt-prtsc vs prtsc :)
<popey> thanks
<kalikiana> nik90: my mistake, the files are in libu1db-qt5-dev
<nik90> popey: that's how I installed it on 13.10. It continued to work on 14.04 when I upgraded. So hope it works for you as well.
<nik90> kalikiana: trying now
 * kalikiana hugs ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<nik90> kalikiana: ooh I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067205/
<nik90> kalikiana: either way, is there a plan to add u1db templates to qtcreator? since it seems like this package is not installed by default on the developer's machine?
<aquarius> what is a u1db template?
<popey> nik90: thats amazing!
<nik90> aquarius: for qtcreator, I am guessing it might add a sample project where it has code to create a u1db database and so on
<kalikiana> nik90: well define "default", they should be pulled in by the sdk meta package
<aquarius> hrm.
<nik90> popey: it has upload capability to u1db, imgur, dropbox...It is incredible yes
<aquarius> are there "templates" for other things? Not too keen on this idea
<kalikiana> sounds like you never used qtc
<nik90> aquarius: templates are there for html5, qml apps etc and so on in qtc
<aquarius> nope. I'm not a Qt developer :)
<nik90> quite handy actually
<aquarius> nik90, yes, for project types, indeed
<aquarius> but "uses u1db" is not a project type like "tabbed UI" is :)
<kalikiana> you're right. alas there is no other way in qtc
<kalikiana> there's no "uses foobar component" in general
<aquarius> what you're talking about with u1db is not a project type -- it's a snippet, an example piece of code. This is not what the IDE is for -- it's what documentation is for, and possibly the snippets app that someone (ibeliever?) was working on.
<nik90> agreed
<nik90> I suppose we could bring u1db code examples through that way
<aquarius> *nod*
<kalikiana> well, better something than nothing and blocking on qtc features for months
<kalikiana> I have not seen that snippets feature so far
<aquarius> that's how code examples should work. No-one should ever say "I want to create a project with U1DB in it!". That's the tail wagging the dog; it's like asking for a meal with something red in it. :)
<aquarius> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JonoBaconProfile/posts/5ckpQxWJBgG
<aquarius> is about the snippets stuff
<aquarius> code snippet manager.
<nik90> kalikiana: I suppose we can postpone this until a better system lands. Until then we anyway have some good QML docs now in developer.ubuntu.com
<t1mp> aquarius: I like meals with something red in it
<aquarius> t1mp, radish surprise for you then, my man :)
<t1mp> aquarius: meh. that's mostly white if you cut it up :)
<t1mp> aquarius: but I like radishes :)
<kalikiana> interestingly a comment talks about "how is it better than qtc snippets" what is that supposed to refer to?
<kalikiana> t1mp: do you have any idea what it might be?
<t1mp> aquarius: hmm.. I just discovered a pattern in the foods that I like, thanks to you. :p
<t1mp> kalikiana: let me read. I got distracted with google's header on that webpage when scrolling down
<t1mp> (I'm currently working on the header for uitk)
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, have you noticed tests failing on the device after moving gallery to the click package ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: hi, there was (not sure if still happening) an error during autopilot testAlbumView. It was related to a timeout while changing tabs
<artmello> nerochiaro: but it was not a gallery issue
<nerochiaro> artmello: i am flashing the new image now to see if things get better. but it seems to me that all tests i run start with an album open and fail because of that.
<artmello> nerochiaro: humm, I hadnt noticed that yet. Will test here
<nik90> popey: It seems there are still core apps build failures -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<popey> nik90: ok will take a look..
<nik90> popey: sorry I see that victor has prepared a patch for the PPA build fail at https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1284637-clock/+merge/210208
<popey> awesome
<popey> Victor is awesome ☻
<nik90> indeed victor is awesome
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nik90> zsombi: In the clock app, do I need to explicitly add qtorganizer5-eds as a dependency for the deb installation?
<nik90> zsombi: or does the SDK package already have it as a dependency?
<nik90> zsombi: I am asking since it seems that the jenkins machine doesn't seem to have EDS installed when it installs clock app to run tests which doesn't fully simulate the phone environment then
<zsombi> nik90: if your app depends on that, than yes. SDK doesn't have dependency to that
<nik90> zsombi: but doesn't Alarms API depends on EDS which makes SDK to depend on it?
<zsombi> nik90: the pronblem is that Jenkins machine will die with EDS if I'm not mistaken... AP tests may at least...
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm API depends on qtpim
<zsombi> noty on EDS
<zsombi> not
<nik90> I am not exactly sure what qtpim is
<nik90> is that the protocol which saves alarms into EDS?
<nik90> or any other storage systems?
<zsombi> nik90: Qt PIM (Personal Information Management)
<zsombi> nik90: PIM is calendar, contacts, versit, etc
<nik90> zsombi: ok..so you wouldn't recommend jenkins installing EDS?
<zsombi> nik90: well, you could try, but we already have problems building SDK when the EDS backend is installed.... it simply hangs on teh qmldump :/
<nik90> zsombi: the alarm sunday bug was detectable on the phone and my machine but not on jenkins. Hence I was trying to improve the jenkins environment
<zsombi> nik90: and then renato said sthing that because of dbus limitations EDS used in backend in Jenkins may not be tghe best idea...
<nik90> balloons: ^^
<zsombi> don't exactly understood what was the problem there
<zsombi> didn't I mean :)
<nik90> ok
<nik90> zsombi: I will contact renato for the exact reason, so that I can provide that same answer to anyone who asks me why the tests didnt fail on jenkins but on the phone :)
<nik90> renato: ^^
<zsombi> nik90: but now that U R here, I have a MR to you to test
<nik90> zsombi: ;)
<zsombi> launchpad is not so keen to help me out :/
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-fetch-fix/+merge/208749
<renato> nik90, zsombi, I am not sure why the tests did not fail on jenkins, but the problem is, we can not touch on user database (EDS database), this is not safe we do not know what is there already and we can not write data for tests on there
<zsombi> nik90: jenkins fails on a test that got fixed in a separate MR, so don't worry in that
<renato> there is already some solutions for that
<renato> zsombi, nik90 , you can export all user environment  variables to a temporary user home, and start a new eds server and use that
<renato> zsombi, nik90 , and now that we start implement the sync functionality touching on user database can cause a really mess
<nik90> zsombi: which package do I install from the MP? I see two deb links in the last jenkins comment.
<nik90> not worried about the AP failure
<zsombi> hehh?
<nik90> zsombi: I see http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trusty-armhf-ci/803/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip and http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/3363/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<nik90> renato: ok
<zsombi> nik90 :ah, the first one, the second one must be the AP tests...
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok.give me 5 mins
<nik90> renato: I believe elopio is working on running clock alarm tests in a different environment without affecting user space.
<nik90> zsombi: On testing on the phone, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1283859 doesn't seem to be fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1285958 was fixed with renato's patch in EDS. So I cannot say if this MP did something or not
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285958 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: renato's fix was only working for dates <= 7 days... this fixes longer periods
<nik90> zsombi: ah okay..but again I cannot test > 7 days...that said, I can still save alarms on sunday properly. so that's good
<zsombi> nik90: was the bug #1283859 fixed by renato for you?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283859
<nik90> zsombi: nope. that indicator not refreshed bug still exists
<zsombi> nik90: and you cannot reproduce it on desktop, right?
<nik90> zsombi: haven't tested it on desktop..
<zsombi> nik90: pls do
<zsombi> renato: seems switching from dueDate() to startDate() did not solve #1283859
<nik90> zsombi: on the desktop without your patch, I can reproduce on the desktop as well.
<zsombi> nik90: hehehe :)
<nik90> zsombi: Should I test it on the desktop with your patch?
<zsombi> nik90: I am working on the date conversion... and I start getting alarm notifications on the desktop :D
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<zsombi> nik90: make sure when you build UITK you're setting ALARM_BACKEND=memory env var
<zsombi> nik90: otherwise the qmldump will hang
<nik90> zsombi: I suppose I need to build uitk and then make install it?
<zsombi> nik90: yep, but when testing, remove the ALARM_BACKEND env var
<nik90> zsombi: how do I set ALARM_BACKEND=memory env var
<zsombi> nik90: export ALARM_BACKEND=memory
<nik90> I usual run the source export_modules.sh
<zsombi> nik90: in a terminal
<zsombi> nik90: in the terminal you build UITK
<nik90> yup, I branches your code and ran qmake; make
<nik90> and then export ALARM_BACKEND=memory
<nik90> followed by sudo make install
<zsombi> nik90: nopez
<zsombi> nik90: branch, set the var then qmake; make
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> otherwise you will not reach to the sudo make install ever
<nik90> well actually I got stuck in the sudo make install part, but now I am following the order you gave
<zsombi> nik90: just to be sure: Alarms API has a test that tests whether an alarm is updated  test_updateAlarm_SameType() and test_updateAlarm_DifferentType()
<zsombi> nik90: both pass with EDS
<zsombi> nik90: on desktop at least
<nik90> zsombi: I keep getting stuck at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlplugindump -notrelocatable Ubuntu.Components 0.1 ../../ 2>/dev/null > //usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/plugins.qmltypes
<nik90> zsombi: I branches code again, ran export ALARM_BACKEND=memory, qmake, make , sudo make install
<nik90> how about I run source export_modules.sh and run the clock app from the terminal?
<zsombi> nik90: weird... you've branched by MP, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<dpm> m-b-o, sorry for not answering this morning. I'll have a look at the MRs between today and tomorrow
<m-b-o> dpm: no problem!
<sridhar_> anybody knows abt html5 app development
<sridhar_> should i use ubuntu 14.04 for html5 ubuntu app development
<zsombi> nik90: does it get stuck when running the make install?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> darn
<daniel_w> Hey has somebody here recently worked with the appindicator bindings for python lately and could maybe point me to some documentation?
<daniel_w> mainly I would need an overview of the functions and properties I have available
<nik90> zsombi: anyways I think source export_module_dir.sh should also work. On testing clock app through that method, same thing on desktop. alarm did not update
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the alarm is up to date in the clock app, right?
<zsombi> nik90: only the indicator which is showing wrong time
<nik90> zsombi: yes..it updates *only* for recurring alarms on the clock app.
<zsombi> nik90: I don't get it. So if there's a one-time alarm, it doesn't work?
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283212
<sridhar_> which is the new release of ubuntu 14.04
<sridhar_> ???
<zsombi> nik90: huhh???! I have tests which pass, touching the same things you have failures on!
<zsombi> nik90: test_updateAlarmSameType() actually tests this particular bug
<zsombi> and passes
<nik90> sridhar_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nik90> zsombi: then I guess somewhere EDS is messing that up
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283212 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unable to edit single type alarms and update them" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: does your tests save the alarms to memory?
<zsombi> nik90: if EDS is in use, it doesn't save anywhere
<zsombi> nik90: it's up to EDS to do that
<nik90> zsombi: I guess that's why your test suite doesn't fail then.
<zsombi> nik90: I don't get it.... it passes with EDS!
<zsombi> nik90: so it passes if I use memory or EDS backends of QtOrganizer
<zsombi> nik90: when I use memory backend, I save all the alarms in a binary file
<nik90> zsombi: hmm..you think then it is a bug in the implementation of alarms in the clock app?
<zsombi> nik90: if you see the updated alarm in the model, then it shouldn't
<nik90> zsombi: hmm, I can no longer reproduce the bug on the phone or on the desktop in the clock app
<zsombi> nik90: :D
<nik90> zsombi: ofc the indicator is still stubbornly showing the old time for both single and recurring alarms
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps you had some "dust" in the db :D
<nik90> zsombi: I will check with Pat McGowan again
<nik90> zsombi: well it was reported by Pat McGowan
<nik90> zsombi: which I was able to reproduce as well
<nik90> :D
<zsombi> nik90: you have my deb package in the phone?
<zsombi> still?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: then perhaps its because of that
<zsombi> nik90: the indicator might be a different issue...
<nik90> zsombi: oh come on...don't tell me I need to flash my again to test the bug again :)
<nik90> flash my phone*
<zsombi> nik90: nopez, :D
<rpadovani> Hey mzanetti, how are you? :-) Do you have any news on cameraImprovement for reminders?
<seb128> mhall119, hey, do you know where should bugs about developer.u.c reported?
<sarnold> seb128: many of the pages have in barely-legible grey text at the bottom "report a bug on this site"
<sarnold> seb128: the link on the frontpage heads here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug
<seb128> sarnold, lol, it's light, I didn't even notice it
<seb128> sarnold, thanks
<mhall119> seb128: ^^ what sarnold said
<sarnold> seb128: I do'nt think that's an accident :) hehe
<seb128> I see it's already reported
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1191200
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1191200 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Broken links (404) on Resources page" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> Hey popey :-)
<rpadovani> popey, about bug #1281745 I did a brach with a lot of console.log. Could you try to launch the branch on your Nexus 7 and click on white area? I hope there will be some output in console, so we can understand what component is broken
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/testFor1281745
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281745 in Ubuntu Calculator App "white rectangle on calculator sidestage on N7 landscape" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281745
<popey> rpadovani: sure
<justCarakas> what should I use for a date picker ? an option selector ?
<daker> justCarakas: for what ?
<daker> QML ?
<justCarakas> dakar not html5 app
<justCarakas> can I use the default html5 elements for that ?
<daker> justCarakas: well technicaly you should use an input type="date" but that's not yet plugged with the native date picket like in other OSs
<daker> bug 1170136
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170136 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 date input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170136
<daker> and bug 1170138
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170138 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 time input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170138
<justCarakas> dakar ubot2 but if I need it for the app showdown , than what should I do
<daker> i am not really sure...
<daker> i'll try to ask the browser-app devs
<justCarakas> me nether, I've been asking it for a couple of days this is the first time I get an answer and I've been waiting to continue with my app
<justCarakas> thx
<justCarakas> if my connection drops its because we have some internet probs
<popey> rpadovani: no output
<rpadovani> !@#
<rpadovani> popey, ok, I have to think to other debugs :-)
<rpadovani> popey, thanks for the time!
<popey> np
<popey> rpadovani: file:///usr/share/unity8/Panel/MenuContent.qml:89:21: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "indexActive"
<popey> in my unity8.log.. related?
<rpadovani> popey, no idea, I'll investigate it, thanks
<popey> k
<justCarakas> dakar: have you been able to reach them ?
<mhall119> daker: is there an easy way to reference system icons in an HTML5 app?
<daker> mhall119: Anthony was/is working on that
<daker> mhall119: report a bug to track the progress
<daker> mhall119: and since I have no idea of the roadmap...
<aquarius> mhall119, can't you just use file:///usr/share/icons/ubuntu/whatever.svg, or whatever the path is?
<aquarius> or did "easy" mean "without hardcoding a path that may well change"? :)
<aquarius> justcarakas: there are about a zillion input type="date" polyfills; just have a google around and choose your favourite.
<aquarius> ah, darn, he's gone. If he asks again, someone tell him :)
<daker> aquarius: ya native implemtation is good
<daker> But*
<aquarius> daker, who has a native implementation? I thought only Opera 12 did and that was it
<aquarius> we don't, do we? Oxide won't even, afaik
<aquarius> there must be a decent touch-friendly polyfill; just googling, there are about one meelion date polyfills ;)
<daker> Chrome/FF
<aquarius> well stone me
<aquarius> I stand corrected
<aquarius> also, blimey. Didn't know that. Last time I checked Chrome didn't do it :)
<daker> They do
<aquarius> yeah, I've just tested :)
<aquarius> ours doesn't work in the ubuntu browser, though. :(
<aquarius> might do with oxide, though.
<daker> The sys icons should be defined with classes OE data-
<daker> Yes
<daker> 19:59:51 daker bug 1170136
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170136 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 date input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170136
<daker> 20:00:01 daker and bug 1170138
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170138 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 time input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170138
<aquarius> ooh, nice, http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/ works perfectly on the phone browser
<daker> I was going to test it
<daker> I saw it on HN :)
<aquarius> it works. fun, too!
<aquarius> I mean, it's a great big Threes ripoff, but it's still fun :P
<aquarius> scroll handling needs a bit of a kicking, but it's playable
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, "easy" means without a long absolute path
<mhall119> aquarius: daker: I've already started a port of it to a native Ubuntu HTML5 app
<aquarius> mhall119, fair enough. Not sure how that'd happen, though: injecting a magic URL scheme such as ubuntu-icons:// makes it hard to test your app in an ordinary browser.
<aquarius> plus, custom url schemes in HTML are evil ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: no idea, but it's done in QML using the theme
<aquarius> yeah, but that's because custom URL schemes in QML aren't quite as evil ;)
<aquarius> idea: <img src="javascript:UbuntuUI.IconTheme('settings')">
<aquarius> that wouldn't be too hard to do
<aquarius> and wouldn't be too evil, either.
<aquarius> and then UbuntuUI.IconTheme would just return file:///whatever/whatever/etc/settings.svg but the path would be kept up to date.
<daker> That could be a solution too
<aquarius> hm, not quite
<aquarius> it can't return the URL; that doesn't work, I don't think
<aquarius> no, it doesn't, I've just tested it.
<aquarius> So it'd need to have a magic hook to load the file and then return it as a data url
<aquarius> either that or each UbuntuUI widget which has imagery knows how to parse the magic theme: URLs (that is, the browser doesn't handle those URLs; UbuntuUI does, and rewrites them to be file URLs)
<mhall119> man, I try to lose the game early by pressing the same sequence (up, right, down, right) over and over, and I get my highest score ever :(
<aquarius> which means everything which takes a URL now changes to call doMagicUbuntuParsing(url) instead
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah, a bunch of people on reddit said that, too ;)
<aquarius> <img data-ubuntu-icon="microphone"> and an onload parser would work, too.
<aquarius> better, a dom mutation events handler, but I bet we don't do that yet
<aquarius> mumble mumble s/events/observers/
<daker> Why parser?  You can style data- directly
<aquarius> daker, yeah, but you can't style it to a computed attr value because nobody supports computed attr() yet, do they?
<daker> i am not really sure
<daker> but you can do :
<daker> div:after {
<daker> 	content: attr(data-blabla);
<daker> }
<aquarius> ya, but that will only write the provided string
<daker> only for text
<daker> yes :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-11
<aquarius> what you want is img[data-ubuntu-icon] { generated-attr(src): "file:///icon/path/" + attr(data-ubuntu-icon); }
<aquarius> which css can't do :)
<aquarius> you can use the values of attrs in generated content, but you can't *set* the value of an attribute with generated content
<aquarius> so you'd need an onload handler
<aquarius> since we don't handle dom mutation observers at all, afaict, and Chrome doesn't handle observers on a whole subtree (only on generated children) unless I'm doing it wrong :)
<aquarius> ah, no, I bet subtree does work, but it snapshots the target at observer.observe so newly-added elements aren't part of the subtree. Darn.
<aquarius> could just inhale everything in ubuntu-mobile-icons into UbuntuUI.css at build time ;)
<aquarius> div[data-ubuntu-icon="microphone"] { background-image: url(file:///icon/path/microphone.svg); }
<aquarius> but that's horrid.
<aquarius> So I suppose it'd have to be either a magic translate-to-data-url handler, or UbuntuUI parsing.
<aquarius> and the translate-to-data-url thing would need a native code hook; you can't do it in pure JS, unless you're prepared to use sync XHRs, which are a sin.
<aquarius> Current best effort:
<aquarius> <img src="theme:microphone">
<aquarius> and then, ondmcontentloaded:
<aquarius>     Array.prototype.slice.call(document.querySelectorAll('img[src^="theme:"]')).forEach(function(i) {
<aquarius>         i.src = "file:///usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/" + i.src.replace(/^theme:/,'') + ".svg";
<aquarius>     });
<aquarius> which is mildly horrid, but only mildly, and the qSA engine is doing most of the work.
<aquarius> mhall119, you could add that yourself to your HTML if you wanted it, in advance of a more permanent solution. YOu're still hardcoding the long path, but at least it's only in one place.
<aquarius> anyway, time for bed, before daker punches me for making up a url scheme ;)
<aquarius> ttfn, all.
<aquarius> uds on the morrow. :)
<daker> :)
<BobJonkman1> Hi: Are Ubuntu SDKDays still ongoing? I just updated the Wiki page to include the year (2013) for the event listed there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<useryy> As an android developer, how to port my apps to Ubuntu mobile? Any tools or tips?
<sridhar_> pllzzz help ....installed 14.04 dual boot with 13.10 go error in 14.04 Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<sridhar_> plzzzz help
<sridhar_> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<sridhar_> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organize Your Home Office Day! :-D
<justCarakas> dakar: where you able to find something out about the datapicker ?
<justCarakas> goodmorning JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, o/
<aquarius> justcarakas: there are about a zillion input type="date" polyfills; just have a google around and choose your favourite one which is touch compliant, until input type=date handling arrives in the Ubuntu browser
<justCarakas> okidoki :) thx :)
<justCarakas> aquarius, wasn't sure and didn't want to make a design mistake :p
<mzanetti> rpadovani: good morning. I thought I had approved that already.
<aquarius> justCarakas, yeah; daker mentioned yesterday bug 1170136 and bug 1170138 which you may want to mark as affecting you, and track so that you can see when a fix lands
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170136 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 date input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170136
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1170138 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 time input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170138
<justCarakas> already marked it
<aquarius> cool. :)
<justCarakas> :) thx
<justCarakas> to bad I cant work on it now since I'm at work :p
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> zsombi
<zsombi> hehe
<zsombi> me is :)
<zsombi> nik90: there's one more SDK Alarm API MP 4 U to tes
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/210181
<nik90> zsombi: testing
<zsombi> nik90: when running the unit tests on desktop, I get loads of alarm notifications :)
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<zsombi> nik90: the first time sice we're having this API
<nik90> zsombi: I got the notifications on desktop the past week
<zsombi> nik90: lucky you :)
<ahayzen> dpm, ping
<nik90> zsombi: well I did create alarms for like 10:00 PM...so it shows up while watching a tv show sometimes :P
<zsombi> nik90: LOL
<dpm> hey ahayzen
<zsombi> nik90: 4 me this was the first time I get alarm notes while running unit tests, which feels awesome :D
<ahayzen> dpm, would u mind having a check over this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1290492-music/+merge/210316
<ahayzen> dpm, i don't know how translations work so don't want to approve something tht will break them ;)
<dpm> ahayzen, sure, on it :)
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<nik90> zsombi: yay it is saved in the correct timezone!
<nik90> zsombi: so the one remaining issue is that the alarm doesn't get updated in the indicator when I edit it
<zsombi> nik90: :) so this was the one you were waiting of, right? ;)
<nik90> zsombi: yup!
<mzanetti> nik90: hey
<mzanetti> nik90: just trying the current clock app
<zsombi> nik90: ok, and I guess renato is on it, right?
<nik90> zsombi: what happens if I change my timezone?
<nik90> zsombi: not sure
<nik90> mzanetti: hey
<mzanetti> nik90: alarms, in specific.
<mzanetti> nik90: and I thought it'd be great if the alarms page could show the time until the next alarm goes off
<zsombi> nik90: it should kick according to that timezone, at the same time as on your previous one
<zsombi> nik90: so if you set an alarm to kick @ 8AM UTC+2 it will kick @8AM UTC+10 too
<nik90> zsombi: awesome
<zsombi> nik90: I think so too :D
<mzanetti> right now I made the mistake to mess up with AM/PM. If there would be some label somewhere saying "20:47 to the next alarm" or something like that, it would make it more obvious
<nik90> mzanetti: atm it shows the next immediate alarm time but doesn't show the time to the next alarm.
<mzanetti> nik90: also, when I set up an alarm in the evening I always liked when a phone told me "You've got 6:30 left to sleep" or the like
<nik90> mzanetti: but I believe this was part of the original design..so I will get on that when I get some time
<zsombi> mzanetti: push a wishlist to clock app :)
<mzanetti> nik90: imo it would be enough to show this countdown just once for the next alarm. no need to have it for all alarms
<nik90> mzanetti: can you file a bug so that I dont forget
<mzanetti> nik90: maybe just replace the "current time" with that countdown in the alarms page? You can see the current time in the panel anyways
<mzanetti> ok. I'll file a bug
<nik90> zsombi: I see charles's branch as well for the tz fix at https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1283236
<nik90> zsombi: is this required?
<mzanetti> nik90: and it failed to trigger the alarm :/
<zsombi> nik90: that's a good question... I dopn'y think that will nbe required as now it works without his one
<zsombi> don't (I meant)
<nik90> mzanetti: we have a few daily blocker bugs concerning alarms which is what zsombi, charles and renato are working atm.
<mzanetti> ah ok
<nik90> mzanetti: Also it seems that if your phone goes to deep sleep, the notification won't appear
<nik90> mzanetti: I believe there is some more platform work that need to be done for that
<mzanetti> nik90: ah ok. yeah. the phone was in deep sleep
<zsombi> nik90: yes, for that there's no support yet :(
 * mzanetti wanted to test if the alarm boots the phone when its off, but I guess I can skip that for now :)
<nik90> zsombi, mzanetti: I talked to pat about this who said it was definitely a priority and should land soon enough
<zsombi> mzanetti: if you want that, you should port UTouch to Nokia X :D
<mzanetti> zsombi: why is that?
<zsombi> mzanetti: they have that feature in those ;)
<mzanetti> zsombi: that worked with every phone I had so far, except the openmoko
<dpm> ahayzen, approved with comments
<dpm> thanks for the heads up!
<zsombi> mzanetti: I didn't get it working with the Android I had and with iOS either...
<mzanetti> really?
<zsombi> yep
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks :) i'll let Victor see them before top approving
<mzanetti> find it hard to blieve that
<zsombi> I haven't seen it working in Moto either
<dpm> ahayzen, no worries, it looked good to me, so I wrote the comment and top-approved already
<ahayzen> dpm, ah cool :)
<nik90> zsombi: In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283236, can I mark the other projects invalid since a fix in UITK seemed to have solved the issue
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283236 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> zsombi: just googled around. indeed android and iphones don't do that. all others do
<zsombi> nik90: strange.... looks like renato hasn't attached his MR to it as I know he did some fixes in EDS because of which the solution I have works...
<zsombi> mzanetti: you see????! I told ya!!! :D
<mzanetti> zsombi: but but...
<nik90> zsombi: I am guessing those EDS fixes have already landed then in trunk?
<mzanetti> that's essential
<zsombi> nik90: yeps
<zsombi> mzaneti: you're telling me??! yes, those are :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: especially 4 one who got used to hve nokias ;)
<mzanetti> zsombi: in that case you can never trust that alarm
<mzanetti> what happens if the battery drains? no alarm? thats useless
<nik90> zsombi: oh btw, your branch alarm-fetch-fix also fixes the issue of editing single-alarms that I asked pat to test.
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... there were problems with the alarm fetching, especially with the recurring ones: the alarm date was always the main alarm's one :(
<zsombi> nik90: sorry 4 that
<nik90> zsombi: so those 2 MPs you got now are *GOLDEN*.
<zsombi> mzanetti: and when you recharge yr phone, suddenly all the alarms will kick :D
<zsombi> nik90: ahhhh.... feels so good :D
<nik90> :D
<zsombi> nik90: sorry 4 being late with it, I had some urgent bugs to fix, and was a bit tricky...
<zsombi> now, I gotta go back to ComboButton
<nik90> zsombi: no no I was busy with AP tests anyway...so couldn't have tested your fixes..the timing is good
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: are there any flaky tests in clock App?
<nik90> mzanetti: btw nice work on the expanding listitems..been eagerly waiting for those for a long time
<mzanetti> nik90: are you using it now?
<nik90> zsombi: nope...we are 100% confident they are all good.
<zsombi> nik90: awesome!
<nik90> mzanetti: I am investigating on how to integrate them into my flashback app
<mzanetti> nik90: please let me know how it works, if the api is nice to use etc
<nik90> mzanetti: definitely
<mzanetti> nik90: cool. thanks
<zsombi> nik90: one more request: could you pls comment on the two MPs from apps point of view? thx
<nik90> zsombi: sure
<nik90> zsombi: I created an alarm for 11:50 UTC+1, which it created at the correct time and also rang at the correct time.
<nik90> zsombi: however If I move to UTC, then the alarm time changed to 10:50 and also the alarm did not ring at 10:50
<nik90> zsombi: also when I create an alarm in 11:58, it gets saved as 10:58 without changing timezones anymore
<zsombi> nik90: you save an alarm in UTC format, but your local is not UTC, right?
<nik90> zsombi: no I changed my local to UTC from the system settings app and then created an alarm for 10:00 AM. But the indicator and clock app shows it as 09:00 AM
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm API ALWAYS saves the date in UTC, it transcodes into UTC (meaning your local 8AM will end up in 8am UTC)
<nik90> zsombi: however If I restart the phone after the locale change and then create an alarm, things works as expected.
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps this is what charles' branch is solving...
<zsombi> nik90: the no-need-to-restart issue...
<nik90> zsombi: I think so.
<nik90> zsombi: I am anyway reporting everything I test in the MP so we dont lose this. I will also contact charles and confirm the issue
<zsombi> nik90: let's wait till he is getting his stuff in
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<nik90> dpm, popey: We got a code red. Clock, Calculator and weather are not opening on #image 230. Music, Calendar, Shorts are fine.
<nik90> dpm,popey: On opening clock, I just get a white screen. This was also mentioned by someone in the landing email as well.
<dpm> nik90, any debug output?
<nik90> dpm: do I adb shell into the phone and then run clock app to get output?
 * nik90 tries now
<nik90> dpm -> qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<dpm> Mirv, any ideas why on some apps (clock, calculator, weather) we're trying to load qt4's qmlscene? See the log above after launching clock on image #230 ^^
<dpm> I need to run now, I'll be back in a bit
<nik90> dpm: actually I get that output while trying to open music app despite it running fine on the phone. How do I run the clock app?
<nik90> dpm: ok
<Mirv> dpm: if the user does not select Qt version to use, qtchooser falls back to Qt4 for backwards compatibility. in other words, use qmlscene -qt5 file.qml, or export QT_SELECT=qt5 before running qmlscene. note that on the devices QT_SELECT=qt5 should be set globally
<Mirv> it's in /etc/environment
<Mirv> and nik90 ^ too
<nik90> Mirv: how does one launch a core app?
<nik90> Mirv: I feel like I am doing it the wrong way
<dpm> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073077/
<dpm> I hope that helps
<chihchun> hi, my app got rejected due to lint_maintainer_domain
<chihchun> where I can change email field? from developer portal ?
<Mirv> thanks dpm, I've been wondering about it myself too, how to start apps from command line :)
<chihchun> !
<chihchun> I got it, it's in manifest.json
<nik90> dpm, Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073099/
<renato> nik90, zsombi, hi
<nik90> renato: hi
<renato> looks like we have a good progress on the alarms bugs
<renato> nik90, anything missing?
<nik90> renato: yup :)
<nik90> renato: we still have the alarms not updated in the indicator-datetime after we edit and save an alarm
<nik90> renato: but I think that is something charles needs to fix
<renato> charles, ^^^
<nik90> but renato can you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1272337 when you have time
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272337 in Ubuntu Clock App "EDS reverts alarm status immediately" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> renato: it is a hassle to delete an alarm in order to disable it :)
<renato> zsombi, knows more about that ^^^
<renato> he told me that is a binding loop on SDK component
<nik90> renato: ah ok..I was not aware of that
<zsombi> renato: about what do I know more?
<renato> zsombi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1272337
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272337 in Ubuntu Clock App "EDS reverts alarm status immediately" [High,Triaged]
<renato> zsombi, do you remember that we discuss that during the spring in Orlando?
<zsombi> renato: aah, yes, that's teh problem of the switch/checkbox in general
<zsombi> nik90: ^
<nik90> zsombi: anyway we can fix that? an issue as small as that is important to users
<zsombi> nik90: need to check the code, how the switch takes the alarm data and how the alarm data is updated
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073280/
<zsombi> nik90: yeah.. .I remember now... well, the model changes there, therefore the checked will also get changed, and that causes sometimes to re-enable the alarm :(
<zsombi> nik90: I have the enabling in the same way in the testapp
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I copied that code from your testapp :)
<zsombi> nik: so bug #1283859 seems to be fixed with the second alarm fix, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283859
<zsombi> nik90:^^
<nik90> zsombi: no it doesnt fix it
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the change is still visible when the phone is rebooted...
<zsombi> nik90: then it's not on Alarm's side
<nik90> zsombi: actually I didn't reboot the phone to check it. I will need to install again to check that.
<nik90> zsombi: I rebooted to check if the timezone issue was good but failed to check the above thing :P
<zsombi> nik90: strange... why on earth does it behave differently on the device?
<nik90> zsombi: no idea..
<zsombi> nik90: so the bug sais the time is correctly updated in the app, but the indicator shows wrong time...
<nik90> zsombi: exactly
<zsombi> nik90: and the alarm-date-fix doesn't fix that?
<nik90> zsombi: it could very well be the indicator-datetime doesn't get the signal from EDS to update it.
<nik90> zsombi: nope alarm-date-fix doesn't update the indicator-datetime. The updated times can only be seen in the clock app
<zsombi> nik90: but when you create a new alarm with alarm-date-fix installed, the time in teh indicator is correct, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes..but that was always the case though. Even before the alarm-date-fix MP, the indicator showed the same time as the clock app except the timezone issue
<zsombi> nik90: ok... ehh... seems I cannot close these MPs before renato and charles confirms that there's nothing from their side...
<nik90> zsombi: alrite so I will contact charles about the timezone without restart issue and the indicator-datetime not being updated after editing an alarm.
<zsombi> nik90: about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/210181/comments/495436
<zsombi> nik90: step 2. smells like the timezone is not updated for the ClockApp
<nik90> zsombi: but then the clock time shown in the clock app is updated to the new timezone :)
<nik90> zsombi: meaning the time the clock app gives to the alarm should also be updated
<zsombi> nik90: that's weird!
<zsombi> nik90: I guess the listed alarms are as well outdated then!
<zsombi> nik90: because there' sno new fetch happening after you change the TZ
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<nik90> zsombi: I mentioned that the alarm time shown in the clock app is also not correct
<zsombi> nik90: so you create an alarm @11am, and when it gets back to the list it shows 10am
<nik90> zsombi: give me a minute, let me install your package and run again
<zsombi> nik90: sorry to bother U with this...
<nik90> zsombi: no its fine...after all I maintain the clock app :)
<zsombi> nik90: if it is so, then it means that EDS (plugin or EDS itself) does not have the TZ updated.
<zsombi> nik90: also, could you pls close Clock app and relaunch (no phone reboot) and see if the alarms are updated...
<nik90> zsombi: sure
<zsombi> nik90: also pls move all your comments to the bugs, so others can see them too
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: as it seems that's a global problem we are facing...
<nik90> zsombi: what's your timezone name..I want to test something other than utc
<nik90> nvr mind..I entered India :)
<zsombi> nik90: UTC+2
<zsombi> nik90: Helsinki, FI, whatever :D
<nik90> okay here are the results
<nik90> I changed the timezone from UTC+1 to UTC+5.5 (India)
<nik90> when I created an alarm for 10:00 PM, the alarm list shows an alarm set for 03:30 AM!
<nik90> while the next alarm shows the alarm at 09:00 AM
<nik90> The indicator shows the alarm as 09:00 AM
<nik90> Now, I am going to close and reopen the clock app
<nik90> When I reopened the clock app, both the next alarm and the alarm list shows the alarm saved as 03:30 AM despite the indicator showing 09:00 AM
<nik90> All this while, the clock app was showing the correct system time of UTC+5.5
<nik90> zsombi ^^
<zsombi> nik90: omg! that's a clusterf*k
<nik90> zsombi: I am off to vUDS...but I agree...all that issues disappear when I reboot the phone
<zsombi> nik90: log this to the bugs pls!!!
<nik90> zsombi: I am going to test this for another 5 times to ensure I am not crazy here
<zsombi> nik90: :D
<kalikiana> nik90: if you wanna have a look, I produced a code mockup of the three concepts of sorting, transforming values and filtering https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/transformers/+merge/210457
<nerochiaro> boiko: renato: artmello_ : how do you guys launch a click app from the shell on the device ?
<boiko> nerochiaro: I did this once or twice, but can't remember right now, let me see
<nerochiaro> boiko: could it be "upstart-app-launch desktop_file_name"
<boiko> nerochiaro: I thought it was the click app id (i.e. com.ubuntu.calculator), but doesn't seem to work
<boiko> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, boiko upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_${version}
<boiko> sergiusens: why the extra _calculator ?
<sergiusens> boiko, package-name_application-name_version
<boiko> sergiusens: ah ok, got it
<sergiusens> boiko, a package can have multiple applications
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok thanks, and what's the deal with Jenkins, does it build click packaged ?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: for testing
<sergiusens> boiko, not supported yet; but image having com.ubuntu.communications_[dialer|contacts|messaging]_version
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, it doesn't; fginther said it would be done by EOM
<sergiusens> what are you building?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: gallery, it has been moved to click recently
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, that
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, that's the complicated one :-/
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, all others can be built with click-buddy --arch armhf
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, do you have access to jenkins?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i can trigger rebuilds, if that's what you mean
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, ok; so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/3/ was built from https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-album-navigation/+merge/210178
<sergiusens> if you check 'build' it should allow you to input a branch in there
<sergiusens> rev 930 fwiw
<nerochiaro> wait, where do i see the "build" ?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/build?delay=0sec
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, or the click that was built you mean?
<sergiusens> that's http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/wrapped_click/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.930_armhf.click
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, the last part of the version there is the version number
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok, let me bookmark all that stuff
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, ideally bookmark the click view http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: so that gives me the click package that contains the app. what about the tests ? do they still go with the -autopilot.deb build normally by jenkins ?
<aquarius> mardy, ping
<aquarius> mardy, unping
<elopio> nerochiaro: ping. Can you review this for me please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/dont_click_header/+merge/210349
<nik90> dpm: I will be going to the ubuntu component store session..but if there are people needed for the weather session, let me know
<dpm> nik90, great, thanks. I think we're good, as m-b-o1 said he could make it to the weather one, but it'd be good to have some core app devs on the session after (core apps review) if you can make it
<m-b-o1> dpm nik90: hey ho
<nik90> m-b-o1: hi
<dpm> m-b-o1, I'm having some difficulties with the hangout, I'll send you the link in a minute
<m-b-o1> dpm ok
<BobJonkman1> Hi: Will there be an Ubuntu SDKDays event this year? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays
<RogerC> HI Mr B
<nik90> ahayzen: join the core apps session?
<nik90> iBelieve:  ^^
<nik90> appdev1 room
<lei_> question: is there be compiz in touch
<iBelieve> nik90: thanks, I'll be there in IRC
<nik90> iBelieve: awesome
<aheras> py
<rpadovani> mzanetti, little patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1289342/+merge/210471
<lei_> ubuntu is for bitches
<ahayzen> nik90, sorry was out of the flat, i'll watch it later :)
<rpadovani> hey popey, are you on trusty?
<rpadovani> Because icon 'add' should be on trusty, see bug 1289347
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289347 in Ubuntu Reminders app "[desktop] No icon available for "Add notebook", "Add note" and "Add reminder"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289347
<candelibas> Will getUserMedia API support on Ubuntu HTML5 apps?
<aquarius> candelibas, I would hope so, yes; if it doesn't, it's a bug. (If it doesn't, you can fall back on the cordova implementation, but kyleN was clear that supporting the w3c standard way to do things is preferred)
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ping about u1 and html5 :)
<candelibas> Thanks aquarius
<aquarius> actually, daker, ping abotut u1 and html5
<daker> yo
<daker> aquarius: they recommend using Cordova API
<daker> AFAIK
<aquarius> daker, yo. Were you in the html5 discussion earlier where we talked about building a core app with html5?
<aquarius> and I volunteered to put together a U1 files app?
<aquarius> or was that just alex-abreu and dbarth?
<daker> aquarius: i am rewatching it again now
<aquarius> daker, lp:~sil/+junk/U1FilesHTML5 if you want to have a play, anyway :)
<daker> they should remove the "dc" command...
<aquarius> the pagestack doesn't pop and I don't know why, and you can't download any files because we don't have the download API or the new content hub yet, but the basics are done :)
<aquarius> note: won't work on your desktop, unless you have a U1 account in UOA, which nobody does
<aquarius> but you do on the phone :)
<daker> aquarius: i don't have U1 in the list of UOA list
<aquarius> even on the phone?
<aquarius> I don't think it's supported to put U1 in UOA on the desktop yet :(
<aquarius> it is on the phone because the click store needs it
<daker> aquarius: no phone for me now
<aquarius> :(
<aquarius> can't test it, then, I'm afraid
<aquarius> I shall wave it at dbarth when he's back online.
<daker> :(
<aquarius> well, you can get yourself a u1 token and then hardcode it into the code locally if you want :P
<aquarius> grab it out of seahorse and then hardcode it into the result.length==0 check in th webapps-api-ready handler in app.js
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-12
<useryy> anybody oneline?
<geek42> hi, so the html5 app is for ubuntu phone or full platform?
<Afrobee> This is nice
<werr4f> tes
<mihir> any idea of OptionSelector , clicked delegate?
<mihir> i am trying like this , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7077903/
<mihir> but it isn't working at al
<aquarius> mihir, delegateClicked isn't a method, it's a signal. So you want onDelegateClicked, I think
<aquarius> but that's a bit weird, so go with that for now but you may want to ping an sdk team person such as bzoltan once he's online
<mihir> aquarius: yeah , thanks for that
<mihir> i tried that , but it is not behaving properly i guess
<aquarius> mihir, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7077939/ works for me?
<mihir> aquarius: thanks a lot it worked !! , i used SelectedIndex but it didn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7077942/
<mihir> i don't know what exactly
<aquarius> mihir, i think that delegateClicked is fired as soon as the delegate is clicked, before selectedIndex is set
<aquarius> if what you care about is the selectedIndex, then use onSelectedIndexChanged: { console.log(selectedIndex); }
<mihir> aquarius: gotcha !!!! thanks a lot :)
<DanChapman> good morning all
<bzoltan> aquarius: I never sleep and I am always online :)
<aquarius> waaah! it's zombie bzoltan!
<bzoltan> aquarius: I reached that level of enlightenment :)
<aquarius> bzoltan, I think that you're supposed to use onSelectedIndexChanged on an OptionSelector, and that delegateClicked is weird and it feels like an internal signal that shouldn't be documented
<mihir> bzoltan: heheh
<mihir> bzoltan: aquarius helped me as of now , was confused between delegateClicked and selectedIndexChanged
<zsombi> aquarius: delegateClicked is there to provide the ability to execute additional actions before the selectedIndex is changed
<aquarius> zsombi, ah, OK. Having a little example in the doc page of how to use optionselector "normally" (attach to onSelectedIndexChanged) and how to do extra stuff (attach to onDelegateClicked to do a thing first, *and* attach to onSelectedIndexChanged) might make this a lot clearer, I think?
<zsombi> aquarius: :) agree... the component itself is too restricting, meaning you canot really customize anything on that... There are things like ListItem's Expandable which provides you more freedom on what you exactly want, and OptionSelector will also get some love at some point... and its documentation is not the best money can buy :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Smoking Day! :-D
<randomcpp> nik90, is there a mockup of how flashback should look like on desktop?
<nik90> randomcpp: none at the moment.. I haven't got that far yet :)
<nik90> randomcpp: but I am currently focussed on some trakt features such as new user profile page and so on..once those get implemented, my target is convergence :D
<randomcpp> ok don't worry :)
<nik90> randomcpp: you are welcome to help me with those
<randomcpp> thank you :)
<kalikiana> nik90, aquarius: code mockup of sorting, transforming and filtering via functions https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/transformers/+merge/210457
<kalikiana> any input welcome
<nik90> kalikiana: taking a look now
<randomcpp> kalikiana, this is interesting :) thanks for your work
<randomcpp> kalikiana, is document deletion also supported now?
<kalikiana> randomcpp: you can use deleteDoc
<kalikiana> and of course you're also invited to have a look at this api for brainstorming, I just poke the first two guys I saw :-D
<randomcpp> ok I'll have a look!
<nik90> kalikiana:Would functions like LowerThan(), SortBy() etc be provided by U1db-qt? This way in the query, the developer can reference them by lowerThan(a.year)?
<nik90> kalikiana: Also in the optionSelector code, 184	+ ListElement { label: 'Year'; comp: 'a.year < b.year' }, what does the comp refer to?
<aquarius> kalikiana, splitwords creates one result item *per split word*
<aquarius> it does not create one single result item with a value of ["first", "second", "third"]
<aquarius> also, you've invented lowerThan.
<aquarius> see the reference implementation docs for transformation functions; we didn't choose thm lightly. If you invent new ones which know that their data is a number, without being very careful, you'll break syncing, later
<aquarius> now, back to packing things for me
<randomcpp> kalikiana, am I missing something? TypeError: Object U1db::Database_QML_127(0x2927940) has no method 'deleteDoc'
<nik90> randomcpp: did you try this on the desktop or phone?
<randomcpp> desktop
<nik90> randomcpp: 14.04?
<randomcpp> yep
<nik90> randomcpp: it works for now..the way I use it is by db.deleteDoc(docID)
<randomcpp> I'm using recipesdb.deleteDoc(docId);
<randomcpp> where     U1db.Database {
<randomcpp>         id: recipesdb
<randomcpp> ..
<nik90> randomcpp: can you paste the output of apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<randomcpp> qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0:
<randomcpp>   Installed: 0.1.5+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<randomcpp>   Candidate: 0.1.5+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<randomcpp>   Version table:
<randomcpp>  *** 0.1.5+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1 0
<randomcpp>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<randomcpp>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nik90> randomcpp: do you have the core apps daily ppa?
<nik90> randomcpp: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<nik90> randomcpp: I think I know the problem. If you look at the u1db-qt trunk, the last 6 commits have not yet been released to the trusty archive. It is available through the core apps daily ppa.
<randomcpp> ahh this should be the problem
<randomcpp> I don't have that ppa installed
<nik90> randomcpp: currently the update to trusty archive is being blocked due to the qt 5.2 landing.
<nik90> so only after qt 5.2 lands in the phone images, can we start updates to u1db land in trusty
<randomcpp> good to know, thanks nik90 :)
<nik90> randomcpp: np
<kalikiana> aquarius: how would sync break due to a transformation function? only documents are exchanged
<aquarius> because you're assuming that you can store data in arbitrary formats
<aquarius> ping pedronis or __lucio__ and talk about why we picked the functions we did, and about storing numbers as numbers
<aquarius> (I am packing things into boxes)
<kalikiana> nik90: yes, some functions would be included out of the box; if you look more closely you can see that model.get().comp gets pushed to eval
<nik90> kalikiana: ah yes
<kalikiana> aquarius: well, you can put garbage in a json object right now. that's besides the point :-)
<kalikiana> python u1db has different functions for strings and numbers
<kalikiana> they even explicitly state that they discard unexpected data types
<kalikiana> so that's what we'll do in the worst case
<nik90> kalikiana: what does lower() do?
<kalikiana> aquarius: lowerThan was proposed by another qml developer so you can do stuff like "only movies < 5min"
<kalikiana> nik90: ImaCamelYO → imacamelyo
<kalikiana> so if you do "ima*" in a query it will match regardless of case
<nik90> kalikiana: cool
<kalikiana> nik90: if you can think of other ones you would find useful in some apps, suggestions are welcome. I'd like to see if there's other use cases I'm not considering
<nik90> kalikiana: definitely
<nik90> randomcpp:  ^^
<daker> aquarius: Multiplayer tablet version http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/ :D
<randomcpp> nik90, can I ask you why you changed the user's tv show library to user's watchlist?
<nik90> randomcpp: I felt that on the phone atleast showing the user's tv show watchlist seemed more relevant than the tv show library.
<nik90> randomcpp: For instance, in my test account, I had about 20 tv shows in the library. However out of that 20, only 9 tv shows were currently running. The others shows ended some time back
<nik90> randomcpp: in that case, showing the other 11 shows did not benefit the user too much.
<nik90> randomcpp: I would recommend using this for a little while on your computer and let me know if that makes sense. In theory the watchlist seems to work. However I am still currently user testing it myself :)
<nik90> randomcpp: Frankly I feel that showing shows that have already ended doesn't benefit anyone.
<randomcpp> my problem is that I put shows in library rather than in watchlist
<randomcpp> because other apps (read: seriesguide for android) work this way
<nik90> ah okay...
<randomcpp> maybe we could hide ended tv series
<nik90> randomcpp: does Trakt show shows in the upcoming shows category if they are added to the user's library or to the user's watchlist?
<randomcpp> there's should be a flag somewhere in the json feed
<nik90> randomcpp: As of now, Flashback doesn't yet provide the feature to add a tv show to the library :/ Hence there was no way to control which episodes are being shown in the "Upcoming shows" carousel
<nik90> randomcpp: That is also why I changed to show the user's watchlist. Since if a user adds/removes a tv show to the watchlist, Trakt will automatically update the "Upcoming shows" carousel which made sense
<randomcpp> mh ok
<nik90> randomcpp: What I could do is to remove the "watchlist" feature of tv shows and instead add the feature "Add/Remove to User Library". Then I can change to showing the tv show library.
<randomcpp> this could be a solution, yes
<nik90> randomcpp: However I need to first confirm that adding a show to the tv show library will also show upcoming shows.
<randomcpp> I think you need to pull the airing shows data each time there's a change in the user's library
<randomcpp> at the moment using watchlist, there's no upcoming episode in tv page
<nik90> randomcpp: yeah that's what I do currently with the user's watchlist. When a user adds/remove a show in the watchlist, I update the airing shows data. That is something I can do.
<nik90> randomcpp: however what I essentially do is that I request trakt to update the airing shows data when the user watchlist changes
<randomcpp> library should work the same way, doesn't it?
<nik90> randomcpp: only if trakt supports it
<nik90> randomcpp: since if trakt doesn't update the airing shows data when a user adds a show to the library, then I cannot do much
<randomcpp> weird, seriesguide when a show is added/removed to/from the library automatically shows recent/upcoming episodes correctly
<nik90> randomcpp: do you have time for a quick hangout?
<randomcpp> not now sorry, maybe in half an hour
<nik90> no worries
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: is the meeting happening today?
<popey> mzanetti: no.
 * mzanetti leaves the hangout again... nothing happened on my side the last week anyways
<mzanetti> ok
<popey> we have session tomorrow i believe
<rmescandon_> hi everybody
<dpm> nik90, if you're around/interested and you can make it, it'd be great to have you around for the core apps designs showcase to talk about the clock designs for tablet
<nik90> dpm: Don't you think lucas should do that since he and andrea were the ones who came up with it?
<nik90> dpm: I only added the descriptions to the design in the doc
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I invited the designers, but it seems none of them will be able to make it, so essentially I'll be showcasing their work
<nik90> dpm: oh..I will be in the hangout
<nik90> I can help with that
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<ARudik> hello
<JoshStrobl> https://twitter.com/jonobacon/status/443815614574886913 event at 19.00 UTC, IRC channel is #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<JoshStrobl> http://t.co/mA8mzLvw9x
<JoshStrobl> gah, sorry about that, damn automatic twitter URLs, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22220/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<randomcpp> can anyone with a phone running ubuntu do me a quick favor?
<PaoloRotolo> randomcpp, I've a Nexus 7 running raring right now
<randomcpp> PaoloRotolo, could you please run saucybacon? (deleting all its data before if you ever used it)
<randomcpp> oh sorry, I need that it runs ubuntu-touch :/
<randomcpp> ok I think I found what's wrong
<PaoloRotolo> randomcpp, I'm running Ubuntu Touch (raring), I'm installing the app
<PaoloRotolo> Ok, I'm in.
<randomcpp> ok, tell me if the toolbar when you launch the app shows just "New" button
<PaoloRotolo> randomcpp, yes, I can see in Recipes tab "No Recipes!" with a toolbar showing a "New" button
<randomcpp> ok thank you a lot
<PaoloRotolo> randomcpp, you're welcome :)
<randomcpp> there's something wrong in how toolbar are created in latest ubuntu images
<randomcpp> now I should find which version brings the regression..
<randomcpp> I don't know why it loads the wrong toolbar buttons
<randomcpp> on the desktop everything works just fine
<snwh> iBelieve, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/project-dashboard.png
<iBelieve> snwh: oh, wow, that's awesome!!!! Thank you!
<iBelieve> snwh: I gotta go right now, feel free to send me a Google+ message if you need to
<elopio> vthompson: ping. You around?
<vthompson> elopio, yep. What's up?
<vthompson> I see your comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1291398
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291398 in Ubuntu Music App "test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_sheet fails with Qt 5.2" [Critical,In progress]
<elopio> vthompson: yes, I have just seen yours :)
<elopio> vthompson: and I saw your branch. Thanks for working on it!
<vthompson> I think it's an issue with setting the cover art for the canned mediascanner database. I'm not sure why it's broken. But I don't think it's *just* qt5.2. It's probably something to do with grilo--which was rebuilt
<vthompson> elopio, awesome. Please test if you can.
<elopio> vthompson: I'm not sure how. I deployed your branch to my phone with click buddy, and now I can't run the tests.
<elopio> I can't launch music app. How are you testing it?
<vthompson> Deploying the click doesn't seem to copy the libs that we are dependent on
<vthompson> copy /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music/current/lib to /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/current/
<vthompson> elopio, ping in case you didn't see my response
<elopio> vthompson: I'm back, I was trying to reproduce the calendar errors.
<elopio> I'll give that a try now.
<elopio> vthompson: yes, the tests passes here. I'll leave my approval on your branch.
<elopio> thanks a lot.
<vthompson> elopio, no worries. Actually, I do have worries because all this new stuff causes the page header to cover the top/back button of the Now Playing queue just by scrolling up/down in the queue
<elopio> vthompson: can you report that as a bug with the tag qt5.2, please?
<vthompson> elopio, Will do
<vthompson> elopio, actually since we do already have a bug for this, lp:1239106, but it doesn't happen very often or with the same stimulus (scrolling up/down) should I just tag that bug and update the info?
<vthompson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239106
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,In progress]
<elopio> vthompson: sounds good. So what's happening is that 5.2 makes this happen more often?
<vthompson> elopio, seems like just scrolling in the queue causes it each time
<vthompson> elopio, I'm removing the qt5.2 tag from https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239106
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,In progress]
<vthompson> It seems to only be an issue if the music library contains only the 3 test tracks. It's odd, but it wasn't an issue due to the upgrade itself--I don't think
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-13
<mihir> renato, ping
<mihir> renato, do we need to install EDS to run calendar application ?
<mihir> renato, if yes, then how can I install it , i am unable to create any events
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kidney Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait, is there everyday something special ? :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, that really depends on your definition of special. :)
<justCarakas> jamestait, true true, kindeys are special, some people are willing to pay a lot for one
<dpm> mzanetti, morning! I'm not sure if you saw the e-mail, but we put the Reminders UDS session to today at 18:00UTC -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/2014-03-13/display - will you happen to be around and able to join the session?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... should be doable.
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dpm> rpadovani, if you are interested and you can make it, it would be great to have you there too ^
<MacSlow> Is there a simple way to query the type of device an app is running on... via the SDK?
<seb128> MacSlow, define "type", what are you trying to do?
<MacSlow> seb128, I need to know if I'm on a phone
<seb128> MacSlow, what is a phone?
<seb128> like do you want to adapt to the input there? the screen geometry?
<seb128> why would a tablet be different?
<MacSlow> seb128, I've to restrict a certain notification-feature to phone-only devices
<seb128> can you give an example?
<MacSlow> seb128, a new UX-design for the phone dictates that snap-decision notifications always have a input-blocking tinted fullscreen background... making them kind of a modal dialog.
<MacSlow> seb128, but on devices (tablet, desktop) where we would have a side-stage that's not meant to happen.
<MacSlow> seb128, that's the use-case for it
<seb128> k, I guess that makes sense
<MacSlow> seb128, if there's no easy way, I'll have to study the side-stage code
<MacSlow> and see how it's done there
<seb128> MacSlow, yeah, maybe just ask Saviq directly, he might know ;-)
<seb128> bzoltan, ^ or maybe you can help there?
<MacSlow> seb128, I can't always bother Saviq
<MacSlow> :)
<seb128> right ;-)
<t1mp> MacSlow: there is no simple way to get the device type from the sdk yet
<MacSlow> t1mp, ok... then it's side-stage study-time... :) thx
<t1mp> MacSlow: eventually we will have it, the bug is assigned to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1276808 - but I am currently occupied with new header and bottom-edge stuff
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276808 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "new API that allows to know what the current mode is (desktop, phone, tablet)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> t1mp, hehe... I'm always out of luck ;)
<t1mp> MacSlow: feel free to help us with this one :)
<rpadovani> dpm, yeah, cool, I'll try my best to attend it :-)
<dpm> excellent, thanks :)
<rpadovani> dpm, both Mihir and I will attend calculator session this afternoon, we talked ~1 hour ago
<rpadovani> thanks for the reminder :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, excellent, thanks for confirming!
<dpm> rpadovani, feel free to modify or add items to the agenda: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-calculator-app-review-and-planning
<oSoMoN> popey, hey, you mentioned that your phone has pretty much all the apps in the store installed, do you have a script that automates this?
<popey> oSoMoN: not really, i just wget all of them from the most recent folder in http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/ then adb push 2014-03-09-100001/ /tmp, then adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /tmp/*.click
<oSoMoN> popey, ah, thanks for the tip, that’s automatic enough for my needs :)
<popey> oSoMoN: np ☻
<elopio> ping nik90, I'm seeing something really weird with the clock and qt5.2
<elopio> are you here?
<nik90> elopio: hey
<nik90> elopio: what's wrong
<elopio> nik90: I'm not sure. It shows no label for the three timer presets, and on the time it shows NaN
<elopio> then, things crash.
<nik90> elopio: erm weird
<mihir> popey, are we clashing hangout with Calendar meeting
<nik90> elopio: frankly I am using the same label widget for the timer presets as in the other places. So I am not sure why only those won't show up
<popey> mihir: we decided not to have the irc meeting, but use the hangout
<nik90> elopio: The only difference being those 3 timer preset labels are obtained from the u1db storage
<mihir> popey, but i see, calculator hangout has been scheduled at 16:00UTC
<elopio> nik90: yes, the other tabs seem to work
<elopio> nik90: do you know what does this mean?
<elopio> (process:14404): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<popey> mihir: yes, and calendar at 15:00
<mihir> okay
<mihir> popey, could you send hangout invitation , i can't see
<popey> mihir: i will when i set it up closer to the time
<nik90> elopio: no..but this is something you regularly see in the AP test console output
<mihir> okay thank you :)
<elopio> nik90: I have a crash file, but I don't know how to read it. sergiusens maybe you can give me a hand here?
<popey> vthompson: ahayzen link to hangout in etherpad
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<sergiusens> elopio, there's a wiki dedicated to that ;-)
<sergiusens> elopio, my search foo is bad today, all I found was this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ApportRetraces
<sergiusens> there's also an email on the phone list from ev with details on how to process them
<elopio> sergiusens: that's helpful :) Thanks.
<elopio> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<elopio> :/
<t1mp> new app header update session is going on here now :) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22223/header-update/
<justCarakas> oww all these interesting meetings and I cant follow since Im at work
<t1mp> justCarakas: they are all recorded so you can watch the videos on youtube later. Unfortunately you cannot ask questions live after the session, but we will still be on irc for questions
<justCarakas> oki thx :)
<elopio> nik90: It seems to be bad :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1292047
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1292047 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer tab doesn't show the preset labels and shows NaN on the time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> elopio: Do you see the NaN time in other tabs as well? Or just in the timer tab?
<elopio> nik90: just there. People is investigating in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<nik90> elopio: just joined that room
<nik90> elopio: just a bit hesitant about moving to Qt 5.2 without breaking my desktop :/
<nik90> elopio: can you create a new timer and check if it shows properly?
<elopio> nik90: yes, don't do it
<elopio> I have it on a VM
<elopio> nik90: no, the new timer shows NAN too
<nik90> elopio: and the timer label as well?
<elopio> well, the problem is that autopilot killed my maliit
<elopio> so I couldn't enter the label. I can try it again in a few minutes.
<nik90> elopio: Will take a look at the timer code to see why this is happening
<elopio> nik90: it's probably something on the new v4 engine, not on your code.
<nik90> I think so too
<rpadovani> mihir, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1288353/+merge/210276
<rpadovani> please? :-)
<mihir> rpadovani, sure i'll do that
<mihir> i am taking my dinner
<rpadovani> enojy it :-)
<mhall119> push notifications! https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JohnLenton/posts/9Ds7XeicYPK
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> I've just noticed that the swich is correctly rendered after you set an Alarm: http://imagebin.org/299155
<PaoloRotolo> I have tried too to use the same code of that page, without success :/
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ooh..I didnt do anything to fix it :P
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: It could have been a upstream bug that magically got fixed
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, actually, the switch is bad rendered before you set an alarm but it's good after :|
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ah...so it is badly rendered only in the AddAlarm Page?
<PaoloRotolo> Yes, only in AddAlarm page, even I tried to reproduce the same condition with the same code
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: weird
<PaoloRotolo> So I think it isn't an upstream bug if it's fine on AlarmList
<t1mp> huh? the icons disappeared in the toolbar for calendar-app for me
<nik90> t1mp: known bug
<nik90> t1mp: it is a cmake issue i think..where they haven't properly referenced the icons?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I have been meaning to talk to zsombor (SDK dev) about this...but got more important bugs at the moment
<t1mp> nik90: ok, thanks :)
<t1mp> by the way, it is now possible to set iconName for the buttons and it will pick that icon from ubuntu-mobile-icons :)
<t1mp> err.. ok that was already possible on device but now it also works on desktop :)
<t1mp> it is handy for testing to have some consistency :)
<t1mp> nik90: are you working on calendar-app?
<nik90> t1mp: nope..I am just the clock guy
<dpm> t1mp, yeah, I noticed that too
<t1mp> when setting the iconNames to "new-event" and "calendar-today", icons no longer need to be packaged
<dpm> we discussed that on the calendar call today
<t1mp> dpm: ok, cool.
<dpm> it was probably a cmake issue
<t1mp> dpm: when using the iconName, you no longer need to include the icons with the app I think
<dpm> t1mp, but I wasn't aware of the new icons available. So apart from the two ones you're mentioning, are there any other ones you know that we can drop from the click package to use the system ones instead?
<t1mp> dpm: dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons
<t1mp> dpm: | less :)
<dpm> t1mp, or rather https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274895 :P
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274895 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add mobile icons to the Gallery Showcase" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<t1mp> dpm: that makes sense. But is the UITK gallery the best place to track the icons?
<t1mp> dpm: for us it would also mean to check what is available in ubuntu-mobile-icons and add those to the list (may be automated though)
<t1mp> dpm: I'll comment on the bug
<dpm> balloons, do you want to join the Reminders session to talk about tests? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe0KDdWUMG6pGYZ2oE4-LqUApesSLVKtr0n1FpWgAUgeBWg4g
<t1mp> dpm: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274895 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add mobile icons to the Gallery Showcase" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<t1mp> dpm: I'm not saying it would be bad to add it to the uitk gallery, but I just like to give it some thought whether that is the best place to show them off
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, hi! So do you only want a empty .desktop file for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1291906
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291906 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Add a workaround to get "run on device" with Ctrl+F12 working again" [Low,Triaged]
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: not just a empty desktop
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: a proper desktop file I think
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yep, I thought it was too simple :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: :D
<nik90> elopio: we got a fix for the timer crash! :D
<elopio> nik90: yay!
<nik90> elopio: we are discussing on ubuntu-ci-eng on how to solve the issue. It seems that u1db was not updated on the phone which resulted in the syntax change causing an invalid time to be passed to the timer functions resulting in the crash.
<elopio> nik90: thanks for working on it.
<nik90> elopio: np...I hate it when clock app is the one stopping something as important as 5.2 transition
<nik90> so glad to get this fixed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, QML doens't have an API to manage network, but you can do via C++ using QNetworkAccessManager, there is also a signal, networkAccesibleChanged(), that can be very useful to manage network errors
<rpadovani> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/QNetworkAccessManager.html
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yep, actually for determining the state QNetworkSession is the correct one, but yeah
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ops, seems I choose the wrong class :P
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, reminders-app starting with autopilothere now
<dpm> \o/
<mzanetti> -            base.get_qmlscene_launch_command(),
<mzanetti> -            self.installed_location,
<mzanetti> +            "reminders",
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<dpm> aha!
<mzanetti> Carla doesn't seem to be around any more. can you tell her when she shows up next time?
<mzanetti> or ping me so I can explain her
<dpm> ok, will do
<dpm> actually, I'll fire off an e-mail to keep balloons in the loop. He was also trying to help her on this one
<balloons> sorry dpm and mzanetti
<balloons> bad scheduling, I had to stay in the other meeting
<balloons> did carla not show? sad i wonder what happened
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah, carla was around
<mzanetti> balloons: she said she still has troubles to run the app
<mzanetti> I just tried and it works fine here after filldling around alittle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086380
<mzanetti> balloons: ^
<dpm> balloons, no worries, Carla showed up and with mzanetti's help we figured out how to launch reminders with autopilot, but he left after the call, so we need to follow up with her
<balloons> mzanetti, yes.. were you able to help at all?
<balloons> ahh ok.. yes, I think it's going to be a team effort to help land things :-)
<mzanetti> balloons: I think only line 39 - 41 from the diff are needed
<balloons> mzanetti, yea, I tried to do some of this in a branch and give it to her, but local launching was still a ? for me
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah... local launching is a bit more tricky
<mzanetti> balloons: so what the reminders app does is this:
<mzanetti> it searches the current folder for a file called qml/reminders.qml
<mzanetti> if it can't find it, it tries again in /usr/share/reminders/reminders.qml
<mzanetti> no... if you run it with AP, you're running it from tests/autopilot
<mzanetti> which is calling a ../../builddir/src/app/reminders
<mzanetti> but in that case, the current directory is the autopilot one
<mzanetti> and it doesn't find the qml file
<mzanetti> so we can either change autopilot to do a cd ../../builddir/... etc
<mzanetti> or we change the reminders binary to take the qml file as a parameter
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh ok..yea, I think I would prefer to see the binary accept a qml file as parameter, how about you?
<mzanetti> balloons: you'll get it by tomorrow
<balloons> mzanetti, ok so with that change, do you think you could make sure carla gets the tweaks to __init__.py to launch things properly? that should left her fix the tests up
<balloons> and of course make sure she knows how to launch it locally herself, so she can use vis
<balloons> I should try now
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1284564
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284564 in Ubuntu Clock App "List of days in alarm view run into time" [Low,Confirmed]
<PaoloRotolo> What if we just move a little down the list of days?
<PaoloRotolo> http://imagebin.org/299174
<nik90> t1mp: you should totally check out http://stefano92100.blogspot.it/2014/03/not-promising-anything-it-will-probably.html
<nik90> t1mp: in particular https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T6OfLrfQmBA
<nik90> t1mp: you will be pleasantly surprised :D
 * nik90 is looking at the bug report PaoloRotolo pointed out
<PaoloRotolo> ty ;)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: that could work actually
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I guess we should first ensure that the alarm label and the alarm time are vertically on the same line
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: and then place the alarm days beneath them
<t1mp> nik90: I will check it out after the UDS summary session is done
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: ok I couldn't wait, I watched it
<t1mp> nik90: cool... the first app to make use of the bottom edge for apps? :)
<nik90> t1mp: looks like it yes :D
<nik90> t1mp: also the new headers
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, even before my fix they weren't on the same line: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167533223/2014-02-25%2009.45.52.jpg
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: yes yes..previously when I implemented it, the intention was to have the alarm time in vertical center of the alarm label and the alarm days.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: but now it would be nice to change that to what I said above
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok :D
<mzanetti> dpm: balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/qmlfile-param/+merge/210891
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, alright: http://imagebin.org/299176
<balloons> mzanetti, ty
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: can you ensure that the Alarm Label and Alarm Time are vertically centered with the switch
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: and then put the alarm days below the alarm label
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, http://imagebin.org/299182
<PaoloRotolo> crashed, sorry
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: that's good. Just one small thing. We need to crease the height of the listitem
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: can you try setting the listitem height as height: units.gu(7)
<nik90> delegate: ListItem.Base {
<nik90> height: units.gu(7)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yes, of course :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, done http://imagebin.org/299183
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: can you propose it
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, you've a new mp ;)
<randomcpp> is there an app like HabitFlow for android already on ubuntu-touch?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: checking now
<PaoloRotolo> Have to go now.
<PaoloRotolo> Good night nik90!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: gud nite
<PaoloRotolo> \o/
<zeebok> anyone here have a suggestion? i added the PPA and installed the SDK, but when I open it i see no Ubuntu project templates, just the usual QtCreator templates
<zeebok> i tried doing a purge of the sdk, qtcreator, and qt5 but that that did not seem to have any affect
<zeebok> what's strange is i did on my laptop earlier today with no issue, both running 12.04
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-14
<sridhar_> Ubuntu HTML5 app ReferenceError: Can't find variable: Tab
<sridhar_> jplzzzz help me
<sridhar_> this is a very simple bug in html5 app
<sridhar_> ReferenceError: Can't find variable: Tab
<sridhar_> any body there???
<sarnold> sridhar_: it's a bit early for europe and a bit late for americas..
<sridhar_> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> popey, I think I've asked this before, but I can't remember the answer. Do you happen to know the dir where preinstalled click packages live on a device?
<popey> yes
<popey>  /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<popey> np
 * dpm now properly notes it down
<popey> ☻
<dpm> popey, so looking at the code, it seems the issue with calendar toolbar icons not loaded has been fixed, but it's not been pushed to the store. I'm waiting for this branch with the year view optimizations to land (there's some AP weirdness going on) and then we can discuss pushing a new version to the store
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/YearView-Optimization/+merge/208910
<popey> Great!
<popey> dpm: has the key-nav branch been merged?
<dpm> not yet, no :/
<mihir> popey, ping !!
<mihir> popey,  could you give us your input while review following MR , ?? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-copypaste/+merge/210932
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Ask A Question Day! :-D
<mihir> popey, MR is for Copy Paste functionality in calculator
<popey> mihir: sure
<randomcpp_> popey: hi :), do you have any news on the mail client?
<popey> randomcpp_: ah dammit, i missed you off an email
<popey> (ironically)
<popey> randomcpp_: lemme forward you mail and invite you to meeting
<randomcpp_> ahah ok ;)
<mihir> popey, i have already reviewed ,we have tried to use Textbox instead of Label
<popey> randomcpp_: done
<randomcpp_> popey: nice, the sad part is I have a lecture at the very same time on friday..
<popey> ah bummer
<randomcpp_> yep
<popey> well, if it turns out not to be a useful time for people we can move it of course ☻
<randomcpp_> I may be able to be connected on irc from the phone
<popey> its easier to create a meeting and then move it than ask everyone when is a good time
<nik90> dholbach, popey: Can one of you review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/401/changerequest/
<popey> nik90: sure
<nik90> ty
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> popey: wow that was fast.
<randomcpp_> nik90: thanks for mentioning me :)
<randomcpp_> I need advice, for the picking the cook time and the prep time in the editRecipePage, should I use the dialer picker or the date picker?
<nik90> randomcpp_: I think you would need the picker panel widget
<m-b-o> dpm: hi, are you around?
<dpm> hi m-b-o, yes
<nik90> randomcpp_: btw, I hope I didnt butcher your name while pronouncing it..I looked it up on the internet :D
<m-b-o> spm: I guess, you know why I'm pinging you? :)
<m-b-o> dpm
<randomcpp_> nik90: it's correct don't worry :)
<dpm> m-b-o, sorry, got disconnected, I guess you're pinging because of reviews? :)
<m-b-o> right :)
<m-b-o> wouldbe cool, if you woudl find time for them today. So I won't have to branch on top of them, especially the one with the removed Flipable
<dpm> ok
<randomcpp_> nik90: for picker panel you mean the plain one, right? not the dialer
<nik90> randomcpp_: yeah the plain one
<nik90> randomcpp_: the dialer is default pink color
<randomcpp_> why does the timepicker set to 01:00 instead of 00:00 when initialized with UNIX time? (which should be  01 Jan, 1970 00:00:00)
<sridhar_> any html5 app developer here
<sridhar_> i am getting this error ReferenceError: Can't find variable: Tab
<sridhar_> please help
<sridhar_> ReferenceError: Can't find variable: Tab
<randomcpp_> nik90: http://imgur.com/Q2NWnlV
<bzf> Hi! How long does it usually take for a application to be approved for the Ubuntu Software Center?
<dholbach> popey, regarding the oggcamp app: did you run the reviewers tools on the .click? :)
<popey> dholbach: no, we're testing something
<popey> i will unpublish
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<popey> got problems with the new framework
<dholbach> it looked like we should have a conversation about it :)
<popey> haha
<dholbach> brb
<mihir> nik90, do you have link to launchpad EDS project ?
<nik90> mihir: https://launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds
<mihir> nik90, thanks a lot :)
<mihir> renato, ping
<mihir> i have filed bug for EDS , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292554
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292554 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Date object is not getting converted in recurrence limit functionality. " [Undecided,New]
<renato> mihir, ok thanks I will take a look on that later
<mihir> okay no  problem :) , if there is other way to do this thing, let me know
<dpm> balloons, do the latest comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/qmlfile-param/+merge/210891 answer your question to give it a +1?
<dpm> I'd like to get the AP tests running as soon as possible
<balloons> dpm, i simply need to ensure it works, heh. I/m sure it does
<dpm> balloons, it should be easy to test. You can open the CMakeLists.txt file from Qt Creator, press Build and then you can manually execute the resulting binary giving it a parameter
<dpm> balloons, is this something you could have a look at today?
<balloons> dpm, i'm sure it works from qtcreator
<dpm> I'm sure too, I'm just trying to figure out how to move things forward
<balloons> I'm having a look at calendar now.. then i'll work on reminders. need to tweak things to launch the app properly
<dpm> great, thanks balloons!
<balloons> inside the testsuite, that was the trouble carla had
<balloons> i just want to confirm tweaking the testsuite as suggested will launch things properly
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, I'm looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1291502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291502 in Ubuntu Clock App "Cannot see where recorded laps are saved" [Low,Confirmed]
<PaoloRotolo> What about having a classic stopwatch shape like this: http://goo.gl/rNxJzZ
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: how would that solve the bug?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: since the user is unable to see the laps list
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, something like this: http://imagebin.org/299361
<PaoloRotolo> the first long one moves on start, stop and reset. The little one only on new lap
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: yeah that's fine. But the bug is about the user not being able to see the lap list
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Because currently there is already an indication when you create a lap
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: the white bubble that appears
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, IHMO, in this mode, the action of create a lap will be more correspond to reality. Next we've to find a way to point out the lap list, like moving the white bubble or something else just above the lap list
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ok. Can you coordinate with Lucas or Andrea on Google plus
<nik90> They are the designers for clock app
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, cool :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: thnx
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, you're welcome
<halo> hi, anyone ran into this error while starting ubuntu-sdk (or qtcreator): ubuntu-sdk: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbusmenu-qt5.so.2: undefined symbol: _ZN9QMetaType30hasRegisteredConverterFunctionEii
<popey> hey randomcpp
<popey> hope my email made sense.
<randomcpp> popey, yes thanks for everything :)
<randomcpp> I hadn't had time to read the complete log, just the summary
<popey> randomcpp: cool, is 14:00 a better time for you?
<popey> randomcpp: I mean, we can chat in #trojita any time of course ☻
<popey> just wanted to make sure you're not left out
<randomcpp> it's perfect for me, thanks a lot :)
<popey> np
<randomcpp> <popey> We landed qt5.2 in the archive *today* -- wow!
<popey> yeah ⍨
<popey> might be a tiny bit of fall out from that
<dkessel> halo... i even have to remove ubuntu-sdk in order to upgrade packages at the moment
<dkessel> oh he's gone
<dkessel> popey: that does sound like a dependency problem somehow?
<popey> dkessel: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dkessel> popey: trusty
<popey> oof
<popey> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<dkessel> popey: this is how apt-get dist-upgrade looks now before upgrading: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091748/
<popey> i have 1.111 of ubuntu-sdk installed, and it wants to get 1.113
<dkessel> apt-cache show policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091754/
<popey> you probably dont want that saucy ppa on trusty
<popey> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<randomcpp> popey, is there a mailing list already?
<popey> randomcpp: we're using the trojita list
<dkessel> popey: oh yeah i see....
<popey> ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<popey> i think thats the right incantation (plus sudo)
<randomcpp> popey, I can't find the link for the subscription
<popey> randomcpp: one moment...
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<popey> randomcpp: at the bottom of http://trojita.flaska.net/
<popey>  To subscribe, write a mail to trojita+subscribe@lists.flaska.net
<popey> (I subscribed today too)
<randomcpp> yeah I'm doing that, FYI I'm subscribing with giulio.collura@.. email in few days I'll change all the email addresses and irc nicknames
<popey> randomcpp: k
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-15
<testasdfasd> Gah, smuxi is being a PITA right now
<JoshStrobl> Hey! smuxi actually loaded this time.
<JoshStrobl> I changed the bug I shared earlier to point to ~ubuntu-html5-theme, thinkin' it's more relevant there.
<justCarakas> hey Juje007
<justCarakas> juje007 how are you ?
<Juje007> Fine and you?
<daniyar> what's up?
<daniyar> cls
<daniyar> clear
<daniyar> help
<DanChapman> folks, do i need to add additional rules to my app armor config to access/register a dbusservice  on touch?
<ybon> We are embedding Qt5.2 starting at which image?
<ogra_> did you read the ML ? :)
<ybon> I do, but it's not clear to me at which id Qt5.2 is embedded
<ogra_> 5.2 is in since yesterday but there wont be any image for the public before mon. or tue.
<ybon> ok thanks
<ybon> but so if I install devel-proposed, I will get 5.2?
<ybon> I need to test OSMTouch upon it
<ybon> I will first do it laptop side, but before pushing a new click package I will need to test it in the device
<ogra_> yes, but dont blame us if your device doesnt boot anymore or some such :P
<ybon> huhu :)
<ogra_> :)
<ybon> Strange: here is what we get when running OSMTouch on 5.2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7079321/ but the doc still mention the PositionSource http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtLocation.PositionSource/
<ybon> not sure if I still need to import QtLocation 5.0 or other version or other Lib name
<ybon> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html says QtPositioning 5.2 but it doesn't work (lib not found)
<ybon> file:///home/ybon/Code/qml/OSMTouch/OSMTouch.qml:3 module "QtPositioning" is not installed
<ybon> even if: libqt5positioning5 is already the newest version.
<ybon> (when I apt-get install it)
<ybon> méééé http://paste.ubuntu.com/7094788/
<ybon> not sure where to report this
<ybon> also, I I try to "import QtLocation 5.2", I get 'module "QtLocation" version 5.2 is not installed', while I have libqt5location5:amd64 5.2.1-0ubuntu1 installed
<popey> ybon: hi
<popey> ybon: I'm using image 238 which has qt 5.2
<ybon> popey: thanks :)
<popey> ii  libqt5location5:armhf                                 5.2.1-0ubuntu1                                      armhf        Qt Location module
<popey> ii  libqt5location5-plugins:armhf                         5.2.1-0ubuntu1                                      armhf        Qt Location module - geolocation plugins
<popey> ii  qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin:armhf                5.2.1-0ubuntu1                                      armhf        Qt Location module - QML plugin
<popey> those are on the device
<popey> as expected
<ybon> I was writting you an email with the summary of the problem I'm facing ;)
<popey> ii  libqt5positioning5:armhf                              5.2.1-0ubuntu1                                      armhf        Qt Positioning module
<popey> and that
<ybon> I have all on my laptop
<popey> what if you import QtLocation 5" ?
<ybon> 5.2 you mean?
<ybon> 'module "QtLocation" version 5.2 is not installed'
<popey> no, 5
<ybon> ah sorry :)
<ybon> 'expected two numbers separated with a dot'
<ybon> (by* a dot)
<popey> ah
<popey> 5.0?
<popey> I mean, maybe something hasn't been bumped to 5.2 internally?
<ybon> this works, and this what I'm using, and I was using till then
<ybon> this is possibile, yep
<ybon> but I don't know how to check that
<ybon> the version I see in dpkg -l are the expected ones
<gcollura> nik90, the last touch update fixed that problem with the wrong toolbar :/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-16
<mihir> any idea , how can we check the object type, wthr its an integer or a date?
<ubuntudroid> hi all, is this the right place to ask questions regarding ubuntu app development?
<netcurli> yes
<ubuntudroid> great
<ubuntudroid> I have a problem with deploying my app to the emulator. The log always tells me the following:
<ubuntudroid> [13:18:45] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<ubuntudroid> bash: no job control in this shell
<ubuntudroid> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<ubuntudroid> [13:18:45] bash: [2976: 3 (255)] tcsetattr: Invalid argument
<ubuntudroid> [13:18:45]
<ubuntudroid> [13:18:45] /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_run_app finished with code 134
<ubuntudroid> any clues on what's going on here?
<ubuntudroid> using the ubuntu sdk for deploying
<netcurli> what kind of app do you have? pure qml?
<ubuntudroid> yes
<ubuntudroid> further up the log says: "[13:26:32] Going to execute: export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-pmTAINg59o; APP_ID=UrlShortener qmlscene  /home/phablet/dev_tmp/UrlShortener/shortener/UrlShortener.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/UrlShortener.desktop "
<ubuntudroid> I think one of the attributes given here is the root for the problem
<ubuntudroid> shall I post my .desktop file?
<netcurli> if you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntudroid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7101641/
<ubuntudroid> the app runs fine in qmlscene viewer on my desktop pc
<netcurli> you can create a click package in the Publish tab and let the sdk validate that for you
<netcurli> that should find common mistakes
<ubuntudroid> how long should that normally take? ubuntu sdk shows a notification with Click Reviewers t... (not sure how to expand that), but the progress bar stays empty
<ubuntudroid> log says "Package has been created to
<ubuntudroid> /home/ubuntudroid/Projects/ubuntu-project/com.ubuntu.developer.ubuntudroid.atomurl_0.1_all.click"
<ubuntudroid> but the notification stays open with 0% progress
<netcurli> what version of ubuntu do you use?
<ubuntudroid> sorry, forgot to mention: 13.10
<ubuntudroid> the emulator itself runs just fine
<netcurli> do you have the ubuntu-sdk ppa enabled=
<netcurli> ?
<ubuntudroid> yes, just received the emulator package update 2 days ago
<ubuntudroid> before the emulator stopped during boot
<ubuntudroid> but the update sorted that out
<netcurli> do you have click-reviewers-tools installed?
<netcurli> (not sure if that gets automatically installed with the sdk)
<ubuntudroid> oh, didn't knew I had to
<ubuntudroid> doing that now
<netcurli> if you have that, the click validation in the sdk should work
<ubuntudroid> yeah, now the notification's progress bar properly filled up and the notification disappeared after packaging was done
<ubuntudroid> no error messages however
<ubuntudroid> at least not in the ide - are they located somewhere else?
<netcurli> you can see the messages "click-check-lint" etc in the publish tab now?
<netcurli> on the right hand side
<netcurli> if there were errors they would show up there
<ubuntudroid> nope, there is nothing like that on the right hand side
<netcurli> you can also run click-run-checks on the command line
<netcurli> http://imgur.com/paxAXf3
<netcurli> this is how it looks for me
<ubuntudroid> oh, that's strange, I don't see the entire validation panel
<netcurli> you might have to restart the sdk and/or create the package again
<ubuntudroid> ah, okay
<ubuntudroid> okay, that's strange - now I just have the validation panel but the left panel which I've used for creating the package is gone
<ubuntudroid> maye a bug in the sdk?
<ubuntudroid> at least validation works now and shows some errors
<netcurli> that's strange indeed.. I haven't had that before, might be a bug, yea
<netcurli> ok
<ubuntudroid> okay, I'll go and try to fix these error first and report back afterwards - thanks for your help! :)
<ubuntudroid> okay, small update on the publish panes: the click pane reappeared as soon as I loaded the project into the ide - simply forgot to do that after restarting^^
<ubuntudroid> now there's two shiny panes :)
<netcurli> ok :)
<ubuntudroid> well, it works now (sort of) - the action item I had defined in my .desktop file caused the installation problem as the Name and Exec attributes obviously occurred twice in the file
<ubuntudroid> this seems to be a bug from my pov
<ubuntudroid> after removing the action items the application started, but showed a black screen - afterwards I tried installing it which created another instance (also black). Then I switched back to the first instance which out of a sudden now showed my UI.
<ubuntudroid> not sure what to make of that
<ubuntudroid> ah, swiping horizontally over the application makes it show its UI properly. it always starts black initially.
<ubuntudroid> okay, next problem - somehow my icon isn't picked up: I added one (icon.png) in the app's main directory and then linked it in the .desktop file like so "Icon=icon.png"
<ubuntudroid> However it is never shown
<nik90> netcurli: do you happen to know if it is possible to install touch-apps on trusty desktop using click packaging?
<nik90> netcurli: or should I provide a PPA to users or testers who want to try my app on their desktop?
<popey> nik90: dont
<ubuntudroid> @nik90: when I try to open my click package in software center, I always get an error stating, that it couldn't be opened - however this is on 13.10, maybe 14.04 has better support for that
<popey> nik90: it may work, but you dont get confinement for one
<nik90> popey: don't to which statement?
<popey> sorry, pressed enter too early ☻
<popey> I would provide a ppa with a deb in it for desktop users for now.
<nik90> popey: ah that's good...because I have a plan. I am intending to create a PPA for Flashback and more to provide testers to help test Flashback on their desktop. This should help with convergence testing.
<nik90> popey: Do you know if the click package of clock app contain the debian folder? Or is it removed just before creating the click package and uploading to the store?
<nik90> ubuntudroid: ok.. yeah I got that as well
<ahayzen> nik90, ping
<ubuntudroid> I simply cannot make my app icon appear in the emulator - there must be some hidden trick besides putting the Icon=icon.png line into the .desktop file and making sure, that "icon": "icon.png" is part of the manifest.json. Any hints?
<ubuntudroid> Btw, the app only very rarely appears under installed apps after installing it on the emulator via Ubuntu SDK. Directly running it via CTRL-F12 always works. Could that be a hint, that I did something wrong or is it just an emulator shortcoming?
<timppa> hi, any QML experts online?
<timppa> My hair is falling as I try to test conditional layouts on trusty
<timppa> should they work with Qt5.2?
<timppa> It seems that if one uses MainView { -block then layouts don't work!? I also might be doing something wron
<timppa> g
<nik90> ahayzen: late pong
<ahayzen_> nik90, was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266478 in Ubuntu Music App "Query model doesn't work properly with a multilevel document list" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahayzen_> nik90, appears to be sortof fixed in trusty
<ahayzen_> nik90, i tried building a test app here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-u1db-playlist-app
<ahayzen_> nik90, it is based on ur example with the addition of filtering
<ahayzen_> nik90, but as u can see u can't access playlist.name
<cwayne> hey, has anyone else had any issues with Timers?  it seems that it's never getting triggered
<nik90> ahayzen_: yup it got fixed, however make sure it is on the phone
<cwayne> unless I do triggeredOnStart..
<ahayzen_> nik90, not a trusty VM?
<nik90> ahayzen_: I am on trusty
<ahayzen_> nik90, it seems to be better than before
<nik90> ahayzen_: however one of the bug fixes for u1db was reverted, can't remember if it was the multilevel fix or not
<nik90> cwayne: did you start the timer?
<cwayne> nik90: yep, and i console.logged timer.running to verify its true
<nik90> cwayne: weird..I use timers regularly in the clock app
<cwayne> yeah, i wonder if i'm doing something stupid...
<nik90> cwayne: can you pastebin the timer code
<cwayne> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7104344/
<nik90> cwayne: hmm looks okay to me
<cwayne> nik90: yeah :/  and if i uncomment startOnTriggered it runs twice
<nik90> cwayne: weird....I just do timer1.start() and it does its thing
<cwayne> huh, i wonder whats going on here then :/
<cwayne> ugh, i have no idea how I could be doing this wrong...
<JoshStrobl> Hey guys, who is responsible for the HTML5 App Launcher?
<daker> JoshStrobl: hi
<JoshStrobl> hello daker
<daker> what's your issue ?
<JoshStrobl> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1289873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289873 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "HTML5 App Launcher fails if there is a space in one (or multiple) of the dir path" [Undecided,New]
<JoshStrobl> That's my problem :D
 * daker tests
<JoshStrobl> If I know where the HTML5 app launcher code is, I'd hunt down the bug and fix it myself.
<daker> it works for me
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7104852/
<daker> it launch the app but the webview is empty
<JoshStrobl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7104857/
<JoshStrobl> directly from "Run" in Ubuntu SDK
<daker> yes confirming the bug
<daker> JoshStrobl: i'll ask the dev to take a look at it tomorrow
<JoshStrobl> thanks daker
<daker> yw
<popey> \o/
<daker> _o_
<daker>   /\
<popey> close, no cigar
<JoshStrobl> daker is this bug in the right place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1289870
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289870 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Create a project HTML5 dialog | incorrect title and double listing" [Undecided,New]
<SimonK1> Has anyone yet gotten ContentHub (via qml) to work via the "Run" command in Ubuntu-SDK? I provided a "APP_ID" environment variable (the name of my project)
<daker> JoshStrobl: not sure but just leave the bugs their, i will ask the dev tomorrow he will know for sure
<JoshStrobl> noted
<daker> alex-abreu: ^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach o/
<gopar> Is install a click build target supposed to take a while?
<davidcalle> Morning all!
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: Shockingly I do know of steven tintin duffy, popey blockbuster great tune, how about 20th century boy by t.rex or house of the rising sun the animals or the passenger by iggy pop or david bowie ashes to ashes/ major tom or......
<davmor2> major tom is space oddity isn't it but you know what I mean :)
<popey> davmor2: wonder if you were listening to Radio 2 on the weekend too then? Tony Blackburn played T-Rex immediately after the two tracks I mentioned :)
<davmor2> popey: nope they just kinda same ilk which is why I mentioned them :)
<davmor2> I still can't believe that house of the rising sun was a 64
<davmor2> popey: ogra_ not forgetting deep puprle smoke on the water
<davmor2> who know blockbuster was so dangerous :D
<davmor2> popey: and then obviously anything by the kinks
<davmor2> particularly lola, waterloo sunset, death of a clown and you really got me
<davmor2> Man now I'm going to wind up listening to great music all day and it's all ogra_ and popey fault damn you both ;)
<ogra_> haha
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> does anyone know why our framework doesnt support QtWebSocket ?
 * popey creates a "Music for old people" playlist on spotify
<akiva-thinkpad> HOLY HELL; the emails have stopped!
<akiva-thinkpad> I can check my email again !
<popey> wat
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, I used to get every single merge request email, bug report, branch, etc because I once submitted a 4 line patch to one of the core apps.
<popey> ahh yes
<akiva-thinkpad> and I could not unsubscribe.
<popey> people complained
<popey> balloons "fixed" it.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, \o/ Thank you
<dholbach> dpm, do you think you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews?
<dpm> dholbach, I'll try, but I'm not too familiar with testing. I was rather looking at the theming
<dholbach> dpm, ok, that works for me too
<dholbach> balloons, if you could review the MPs, that'd be great
<ogra_> bzoltan_, hey .. any idea why we dont ship QtWebScocket  ? is that unstable ot are there any security concerns ?
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: http://open.spotify.com/album/1k7WkNHGPNPnri2tsowvtg
<dholbach> dpm, the testing is not too complicated AFAICS, it's a test-runner, which runs a few numbers of tests (simple test_* methods) and makes a number of assertions - in a few cases the code of translations.py had to be changed, so we could have methods which return certain data we can compare with reality - it even uncovered an issue during the package build :)
<dholbach> dpm, the next step is going to be an (internal) link checker :)
<dholbach> brb
<daker> ogra_: last time i asked Mirv, he told me that QtWebSocket needs to be packaged
<ogra_> well, we have a module in the archive with 5.4
<dpm> dholbach, omw
<dholbach> dpm, great
<bzoltan_> ogra_: it is mostly packaging issue
<ogra_> bzoltan_, whats wrong with the package ?
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  nothing as far as I know.. it just need to be done. Lots of Qt stuff are not packaged (distributed) ... docs, examples, qml modules ... I will check it with Mirv once he is back.
<ogra_> bzoltan_, there is a pacvkae in the archive
<ogra_> since utopic
<ogra_> it is just not part of the framework, thats why i ask
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  even better ... does it install in the click chroot?
<ogra_> no idea :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  usually that is the next loop to jump through after packaging
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  let me  check it
<ogra_> i would assume so, it is just a qml module and a lib
<ogra_> qml-module-qt-websocket and libqt5websockets5 i guess
<dholbach> hey hey daker, did you have a chance to look at lp:help-app?
<daker> dholbach: not yet i was busy during the w-e, i'll give it a shoot now
<dpm> dholbach, can I add a custom metadata tag to index.md, or will it be removed when we do the build? This is what I'm trying to do -> http://docs.getpelican.com/en/latest/faq.html#how-do-i-assign-custom-templates-on-a-per-page-basis
<kalikiana> hmm not sure what happend, but really happy to see my phone last tons longer than it used to
<ogra_> QNetworkManagerInterface::QNetworkManagerInterface(QObject*) nmReply "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient; type="method_call", sender=":1.133" (uid=32011 pid=5147 comm="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene $@ M") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetDevices" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1209 co
<ogra_> mm="NetworkManager ")"
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> that just started to appear out of the blue
<kalikiana> ogra_: that would seem expected. you don't want arbitrary apps to fiddle with your network settings
<ogra_> kalikiana, the app doesnt fiddle with anything
<ogra_> and without me makin a change this mesage started to appear between two starts
<kalikiana> ogra_: why the need for GetDevices then? seems fishy to me
<dholbach> dpm, we'll need to special-case it, so it doesn't end up in the translations
<dholbach> dpm, if you file a bug  I'll take a look
<dholbach> thanks daker!
<ogra_> kalikiana, i dont use GetDevices anywhere  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10567795/
<ogra_> and as i said, it happened between two starts of the app, i didnt even make any changes
<daker> dholbach: i think i am hiting a bug
<ogra_> (nor did i upgrade or anything)
<dholbach> daker, what's happening?
<daker> dholbach: WARNING: Could not process pages/blbla.md
<daker> u'' is not a valid date
<dholbach> daker, pages/blbla.md doesn't sound like it's part of the branch...?
<daker> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10567824/
<dholbach> that's bizarre
<dholbach> which ubuntu release are you using?
<daker> 14.04.2
<dholbach> let me set up a chroot to see if that's the issue
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<kalikiana> nik90: he's out for the day
<nik90> kalikiana: oh
<dholbach> daker, yep, that's the issue
<dholbach> daker, I'll do a backport
<dholbach> daker, people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/python-pelican_3.5.0-1~14.04.1_all.deb - and it'll be part of ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/collection in a bit as well
<akiva-thinkpad> anyone know the keyboard shortcut for using fakevim mode in qtcreator?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ you need to update zee calendar
<popey> we do!
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: thanks, will ask the guys in our meeting later
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<dholbach> balloons, once we're up, can we go through the help-app MPs together?
<dholbach> err, sorry
<dholbach> "once *you*'re up" :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> popey, how's life over there?
<popey> Great!
<popey> ✔ Coffee
<popey> ✔ Loud music
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> 🗹 sun is shining
<dholbach> 🗹 tea
<dholbach> 🗹 good music
<popey> \o/
<kalikiana> 🗹 fresh, hot waffles
<kalikiana> hmmm seems like GNOME are doing sandboxing for real now https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-os-list/2015-March/msg00010.html
<kalikiana> I wonder if they intentionally avoiding making any reference to Ubuntu :-D
<cor3ntin> yeah, lets have a copy of every lib for every application. Progress
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: ahhhhh the mamas and the papas California Dreamin'
<dpm> dholbach, I think to make the help app look good, we'd need to be able to add some html markup to the original content. I've found a couple of ways to do it:
<dpm> ## MyHeading2 {#myid .myclass}
<dpm> that works well, but when updating the .pot file, {#myid .myclass} appears in there too
<dpm> Another option is:
<dpm> <div class="custom-class" markdown="1">
<dpm> This *word* is italicised. This **word** is bold.
<dpm> </div>
<dpm> but that includes the <divs> in the .pot file too
<dpm> I know you added code to filter out stuff from translations. Do you think there is something we could do to work around that? ^^
<dholbach> dpm, can you make a branch available and I can take a look at it?
<dpm> sure, will still need a bit. I'm just experimenting with it
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> balloons, yo yo yo
<balloons> yo yo dholbach !
<dholbach> balloons, I heard you like test suites!
<balloons> jaja
<dholbach> maybe you can review these? https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428676/+merge/252117 - https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428678/+merge/252130 - https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428677/+merge/252302
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/pelican-backport/+merge/252272 is for you :)
<dholbach> balloons, the three I mentioned to you depend on each other
<dholbach> balloons, how's life? how was your WE?
<bzoltan_> ogra_: for your kind consideration -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_QtWebSocket/+merge/252303
<daker> dpm, dholbach yes, markdown will make the use of the HTML5 sdk a bit difficult
 * ogra_ hus bzoltan_ 
<ogra_> +g
<daker> bzoltan_: ogra_ +1
<daker> now someone can make an irccloud client!!!
<balloons> dholbach, sure I'll review. WE was great, down one house guest.. relaxing :-)
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<ogra_> daker, and an irccloud snappy package, so you can run your own server with two clicks ;)
<daker> ogra_: +1
<davmor2> popey: \o/ win I remembered the command for pkcon for a change \o/
<popey> heheh
<popey> don't think I'm removing it from the /topic! :D
<bzoltan_> ogra_: is the LTS edition of the ubuntu-sdk package created from the seeds?
 * balloons laughs at topic
<davmor2> popey: no it the device-upgrade from citrain that makes me want to do local-install all the time :)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, from the LTS seeds
<bzoltan_> ogra_: form here -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty/files
<ogra_> right, thats the 15.04 seeds (and framework)
<ogra_> they are done and buried ...
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I need to add the libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic | libgl1-mesa-dev, libgles2-mesa-dev-lts-utopic | libgles2-mesa-dev to the deps of the ubuntu-sdk-libs
<ogra_> bzoltan_, not to these ones
<ogra_> archive for trusty is locked
<bzoltan_> ogra_: not even SRU?
<ogra_> not sure, i dont think we ever allowed seed/meta SRUs ... since that will affect the image builds in case of isos
<ogra_> (i understand that it wont affect the phone images indeed, but that would be a new process we never did before)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, write a mail to phablet ... cc infinity and slangasek for a release team statement
<bzoltan_> ogra_: The LTS-utopic HWE stack upgrade broke the ubuntu-sdk (only installed to new 14.04.2 LTS installers, but that includes now all new installers)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, ah, thats definitey a bug :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I am afraid it is :) - https://askubuntu.com/questions/592614/cant-install-ubuntu-sdk-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-2
<ogra_> bzoltan_, right, that still doesnt solve the underlying prob
<ogra_> we have never allowed seed changes in SRUs before
<dpm> dholbach, and here's one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/web-layout/+merge/252308 :)
<dholbach> dpm, yep, on it :)
<dholbach>  20 files changed, 8138 insertions(+), 4826 deletions(-)
<dpm> dholbach, it's a big diff, but the changes are relatively trivial. I've added a summary in the MP description
<dholbach> looks like dpm rewrote everything
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I am not pushing it yet. First I would like to understand the big picture ... it is not trivial, because we do not want to revert the  LTS-utopic HWE stack upgrade when the ubuntu-sdk is installed
<dpm> :-)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, right, get the release team to agree to some plan ... :)
<ogra_> or have them make a suggestion
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  OK, I am in discussion with mlankhorst who made this  LTS-utopic HWE stack upgrade about the plans.
<dholbach> dpm, so far: LGTM, but did you check the output of the phone build ('make html' and the output in app/www)?
 * bzoltan_ misses Mirv :)
<dholbach> dpm, the <h3> looks like it's exactly the same as the rest of the text
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: keep your fingers crossed guys but so far so good shhhhh!
<balloons> dholbach, do the tests make sense in 'edit-here'?
 * mzanetti crosses fingers
<dholbach> balloons, they import "translations.py"
<davmor2> bzoltan_: he'll be back soon
 * popey crosses everything
<balloons> I see that.. I guess you need to be in the content
<dholbach> balloons, the question is, if that ever made sense in that directory in the first place
<dholbach> maybe we can make that a separate bug report
<dholbach> ?
<balloons> dholbach, yea.. I think the edit-here is getting a bit full and confusing
<balloons> we shouldn't build any files in it
<balloons> it should stay pristine
<dholbach> hum
<balloons> if possible :-)
<dholbach> ok, can you file a bug about it?
<balloons> sure thing
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
<dholbach> dpm, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/web-layout/+merge/252308
<dholbach> dpm, let me know what you think
<dpm> great, thanks dholbach
<dpm> so on the assets thing:
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  yes, I know... he is my report :)
<dpm> dholbach, I'm happy with either offline of online assets. The reason I went for online was because I thought the web build would always be online
<dpm> and this way we always get the latest assets
<dholbach> right, good point
<dholbach> although you never know if stuff doesn't break with a website relaunch :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: not a bug per-se but if you create a local note that has check boxes, set a reminder and save it, wait for the alarm to go of, then open the note and check the box the alarm seems to go off again
<dpm> dholbach, but I can change that, that shouldn't be a problem
<dholbach> dpm, I guess it's a decision we have to make at some point
<dpm> dholbach, the <h3> thing looks to me like an html5 toolkit bug?
<dholbach> dpm, and it's sort of tied to the decision if we want to have one or two themes
<mzanetti> davmor2, ok. will look into that. thanks for reporting. will this block the release?
<balloons> dholbach, why is it tied to themes?
<davmor2> mzanetti: nope as I say not a bug as such just a curiosity :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, what happens is that ticking the box saves the note, and saving a note syncs it to the datetime-indicator
<mzanetti> davmor2, so I assume that happens the same minute
<dholbach> balloons, to me it already looks like it's going to be quite a bit of work to maintain (and fix bug in) two themes for the app - if we decide to go just with one that works well on both, the question of online vs offline assets comes back up again :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeap
<davmor2> I figured it would be something like that
<balloons> dholbach, I'm in the single theme camp; and ohh.. right I get it now :-)
 * balloons is slow this morning
<balloons> so that would force our 'offline' help to be online
<dholbach> balloons, not sure - we could ship all the relevant vs and css in the theme/static directory
<balloons> can we easily cache assets? This seems like something the platform should just offer for web apps
<balloons> and to help with that, we could preload the assets
<dholbach> right, I think that's possible
<dholbach> the question is just: do we want the app to always work, even if without net access?
<balloons> I don't see why not.. It's been my hope that it would
<balloons> assuming ofc, we don't have to custom create a solution
<dpm> daker, on the help app, do you know why the content below the header has no margins at all? Perhaps something we've missed to add when using the theme? http://i.imgur.com/myClIhQ.png
 * daker is looking at the code
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<dpm> the styling seems all over the place
<dpm> <p> are also bolder than <h3>
<dholbach> bug 1416385 might be related
<ubot5> bug 1416385 in Ubuntu Help App "Fix styling: bullet points in the phone theme" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416385
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, we want the app to offline. I think the question is how much work it is to "fix" the phone theme. If we decide we go only with one single web theme, then that theme has to have offline assets
<dholbach> dpm, that's already the case - when I added the 'web' theme, I copied all assets
<dpm> yeah
<daker> dpm: yes we don't force any margins by default(we do follow the QML sdk)
<dpm> daker, so each app needs to have additional CSS to define margins?
<daker> dpm: if you use the SDK widgets you don't have to add any margins
<dpm> daker, oh, I see, so you mean we should put the text inside a widget. I'm not sure which one would be best to display HTML text, though. Do you have any suggestions?
<dpm> dholbach, let me know what you think: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/web-layout/+merge/252308
<dholbach> dpm, great work!
<dholbach> maybe we can use 1416385 as catch-all bug for "make phone build look good"? :)
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> dpm, another small one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/packaging-fix/+merge/252318 :)
<dholbach> now it's only just two other MPs for the test suite
<balloons> dholbach, the hacking guide should be updated to talk about testing. Not sure which mp you want to add it to?
<dholbach> balloons, I can do that separately if you like
<balloons> dholbach, yea, I have some comments to add of some other stuff I will. But it can come later or in the same mp.. up to you
<dholbach> balloons, done in https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428677/+merge/252302
<davmor2> popey: mzanetti: good news the three bugs from last time are all fixed now just giving it a once over for regressions  but looking good so far \o/
<mzanetti> nice :)
<popey> thanks davmor2
<seb128> hum, in a mainview with a page, how do I anchor to the bottom of the header?
<ogra_> seb128, top: parent.top
<ogra_> doesnt that work ?
<seb128> ogra_, no, that put the anchor at the top of the header
<ogra_> hmm, all my apps use the 14.04 framework (to be sure they work on rtm)
<ogra_> but i usually use that
<seb128> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10569318/
<seb128> try that
<seb128> the line is not centered
<seb128> you can see it easily by resizing the windows on a desktop
<ogra_> ah, heh, i never run my apps on a desktop :)
<seb128> well, same issue
 * ogra_ actually develops directly on the phone 
<ogra_> right
<seb128> in fact the issue I'm debugging is that "no update available" in system settings is not centered
<seb128> which is reduced to the issue/question I'm asking here
<rickspencer3> balloons, if I wanted to make a list of all the assertions that AP has to offer, what are the places I should look?
<rickspencer3> I recall that you linked me to a base class in Python's testing library somewhere
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes.. It's the base class plus the one additional, which is eventually
<rickspencer3> balloons, do you have the link handy?
<balloons> I suppose I could put those in the bug report
<rickspencer3> balloons, I am about to put them together in a document :)
 * balloons looks
<rickspencer3> also, is it Autopilot, Auto Pilot, or AutoPilot?
<balloons> I'd prefer autopilot myself :-p I suppose you would have to ask thomi, but the docs all use Autopilot
<balloons> I've never seen it any other way
<rickspencer3> ok, cool
<balloons> rickspencer3, did I link you to http://testtools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api.html#module-testtools.matchers?
<balloons> rickspencer3, perhaps this is better: http://testtools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/for-test-authors.html#assertions
<balloons> rickspencer3, you might also get confusion over assertions vs matchers
<rickspencer3> balloons, yeah, I will leave out matchers
<rickspencer3> I think just a list of assertions is best for getting people started
<balloons> rickspencer3, so this might be better than? https://docs.python.org/2/library/unittest.html#assert-methods
<rickspencer3> ah, that looks like a nice summary
<rickspencer3> and then I'll just add on the "eventually" one
<balloons> rickspencer3, well eventually is actually a matcher, heh
<balloons> unittest->testtools->autopilot. testtools adds asserts and matchers and autopilot adds only a single matcher, eventually
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> but, the point of matchers is to make domain specific assertions
<rickspencer3> which eventually does
<rickspencer3> so, I think I can just throw it in
<rickspencer3> balloons, I don't think where the functionality comes from is relevant to users
<rickspencer3> so, I just want to construct a useful list
<balloons> rickspencer3, no, it's not. I just wanted to make sure you understood why the different links
<rickspencer3> balloons, I totally get it, but that's because our documentation is a mirror of how the system is implemented
<rickspencer3> we haven't designed a user model that we want developers to have in their heads and crafted documentation to communicate that mental model
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there documentation for writing AP tests for scopes?
<rickspencer3> is that even supported?
<Debaru> Hi
<rickspencer3> hi Debaru
<balloons> rickspencer3, the scopes story is still being fleshed out, but yes you can. I know qa and pete woods team was working on some helpers for it
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there any documentation for it?
<rickspencer3> for using AP with scopes, I mean?
<balloons> rickspencer3, I don't think there is anything written specifically with scopes in mind
<rickspencer3> ok
<mrqtros> popey heya! :) Now is the time to answer my email)) Joey finished celebrations, I have some free time for our project, we both have plans and so on :)
<popey> hehe, yeah, had a chat with him on friday.
<popey> will do.
<mrqtros> popey thanks, Alan :)
<newsages> hi
<newsages> how to create confined app and use my libs?  any docs?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do you think you can help with https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews?
<dpm> dholbach, I've approved the easy one, but I think on the other two it's best to talk to nskaggs. I see he's already done some reviews, and I'm not sure I'll manage to get familiar enough with testing to do a good review
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, nevermind - looks like balloons commented on them - for some reason LP didn't show this to me earlier :)
<dholbach> I'll take a look at it when I'm back from the dentist
<dpm> ok, cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organize Your Home Office Day! :D
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I got caught up with something else here it is: lp:~dpm/help-app/attr-lists-and-embedded-html
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, so python-markdown supports something called attribute lists, which allow us to add additional ids and classes to content
<dpm> you'll see it on settings.md
<dpm> {: #myid .myclass}
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let's see how that's going to work out
<dpm> and also one can embed arbitrary html
 * dholbach sees more workaround work coming his way
<dpm> both things work well
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, but the issue is that they get added to the .pot file
<dholbach> right
<dpm> dholbach, if we have to do a big hack, we might as well not use those features, though
<dpm> but I thought perhaps you might have some ideas
<dholbach> it'd mean readding an old hack
<dholbach> I think
<dholbach> let me take a look
<dholbach> it's the same with [TOC]
<dholbach> +#: content/pages/settings.md:6
<dholbach> +msgid "[TOC]"
<dholbach> +msgstr ""
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I added a comment in the description of the MP I sent
<popey> hey nik90, hows the clock coming along? I saw z left a comment a few hours ago. wondered if we'd have something for QA this week?
<nik90> popey: hey, I am going to top approve it now
<popey> ok
<newsages> hi, i cant install kit i386 15......    in create os.remove("%s/sbin/initctl" % mount) FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386/sbin/initctl'
<popey> haha
<popey> systemd strikes!
 * popey pokes bzoltan_ ^
<newsages> ??
<nik90> lol
<bzoltan_> popey: WOW
<nik90> popey, your MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-1401718/+merge/252361 for the old weather app does still include a C++ timezone plugin.
<popey> gah, I'm an idiot
<popey> sorry.
<nik90> no worries, I will top-approve once you push the fix
<popey> kk
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> popey: top-approved
<nik90> popey: the critical bug-fix for clock app just landed in rev 216. I have updated the changelog as well at http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<nik90> we're good to go
<popey> thanks so much nik90 !
<Elleo> nik90: I'm happy either way with the licensing, having it relicensed under the GPL might be a bit simpler to keep track of if mhall119 doesn't mind that; but including it under a BSD license is also fine by me
<nik90> Elleo: I am fine with either as well..so you will have to make the decision :P
<Elleo> nik90: alright, got with GPLv3 then so we don't have to make any special notes about it :P
<Elleo> go*
<nik90> :)
<Elleo> nik90: put the copyright owner as mhall119 though, also feel free to add yourself to any copyright statements throughout the code if you haven't already
<nik90> Elleo, yeah the owner of the theme manager will be mhall119. Any new file that I coded, I usually put the owner as Podcast team.
<Elleo> nik90: ah okay, if we don't already have an AUTHORS file might be worth making one to clarify who the podbird team are then
<nik90> Elleo, ack. I will add that in a new MP
<Elleo> nik90: great, thanks :)
<dholbach> dpm, regarding the TOC branch - what do you think about simply overwriting all related msgstr with [TOC]? :)
<dholbach> it's a hack, but I can't see it breaking :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'll write some code for that and propose a branch for yours
<popey> nik90: autopilot tests are failing here. I suspect because of the location popup....
<nik90> popey, on the phone?
<popey> yes, confirmed,
<popey> nexus 7
<dpm> dholbach, I'm not sure tbh. Translators will still be able to change that translation
<nik90> popey, yup it has to be due to the location prompt
<dholbach> dpm, we change it before we write any translated markdown
<popey> yeah, the test suite produces screenshots
<dholbach> dpm, as part of the build process
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I see
<dholbach> dpm, kind of like making {filename}(something.html) be {filename}(something.de.html) instead
<nik90> popey, looks like the upstream MP in the trust-store hasn't been merged yet https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1420790/+merge/249320
<popey> ok. i cant submit this to the store until we get AP passing
<beuno> s/can't/shouldn't
<beuno> :)
<popey> meh
<popey> don't get me started
<nik90> popey, Then I guess it would take at least a month to have all the necessary pieces in place to get AP passing.
<popey> looks like tvoss is away
<popey> davmor2: ^
<popey> we need to talk about clock app.
<popey> (again)
<nik90> popey, I have raised the priority of bug 1425004 to critical since this is now blocking crash fixes from being pushed to the store.
<ubot5> bug 1425004 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "powerpc/powernv: Ignore smt-enabled on Power8 and later" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425004
<nik90> bah, I meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1425044
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425044 in Ubuntu Clock App "Tests fail with location popup" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/question-navigation.fixes/+merge/252431
<dpm> dholbach, thanks, looking. I've also filed bug 1430326
<ubot5> bug 1430326 in Ubuntu Help App "Build system tries to find a title line for non-text files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430326
<popey> nik90: there's only actually two autopilot tests. in my mind we should skip them both because the platform is broken. That would mean all five tests are skipped.
<popey> (this is the only quick workaround I can think of)
<dholbach> dpm, looking at your bug now - I think balloons ran into a similar issue
<nik90> popey, hmm..I would rather apply pressure upstream since I have been asked to add AP tests for all critical functionality in clock app instead of QML tests. Only it is noticed that the clock app is crashing and cannot be patched due to AP failures upstream will this become a higher priority in the trust-store.
<nik90> s/only/only if it is noticed,
<popey> I agree that we need to put pressure upstream, but this is blocking store uploads for a crasher bug.
<davmor2> popey: what?
<nik90> popey, and that is precisely when it will be noticed..the next time I upload with new feature for instance, we won't be able to by pass the AP failures and clock app will have to suffer as a result
<popey> well we already suffer
<popey> we have a crasher to fix
<popey> davmor2: clock AP failures due to trust store prompt means I cant upload a crasher fix to the store.
<nik90> popey, its your call. I have seen the location-prompt failures being there since november 2014 without much progress. Disabling the AP tests would also not make QA happy either.
<popey> exactly, hence pinging davmor2
<dpm> dholbach, reviewd
<davmor2> popey: have a chat with jibel I think we can possibly make an exception based on it not being in your hands to fix that, but I think tvoss's landing is in a ppa for vivid right?
<dholbach> dpm, I'll look into the HTML stuff separately, if that's all right?
<dholbach> dpm,  was that in the attr-lists-and-embedded-html branch?
<dholbach> dpm, I also have https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430326/+merge/252433 for you :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes to both. As I was saying, I think we might just have to not add support for that. I'm worried about opening a can of worms and generating more work
<popey> davmor2: I'll poke jibel about it
<dholbach> dpm, I'll play around with it for a bit and let you know
<davmor2> popey: I think the crasher fix would be more important but not my call
<dholbach> dpm, can you merge the [TOC] fix into your branch and land it in trunk?
<nik90> davmor2, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682/comments/622419
<dholbach> dpm, or shall I land the two together?
<dpm> dholbach, give me a few mins and I can do the TOC branch
<dholbach> awesome
<balloons> dholbach, how we feeling after these branches land about putting a click in the store? ;-)
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews would be nice to get landed - although I'm not sure how well this is going to work on the phone
<dholbach> and then there's bug 1416385
<ubot5> bug 1416385 in Ubuntu Help App "Fix styling in the phone theme" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416385
<newsages> hi  .. i have problem when install Kit 15.04..
<newsages> I: Base system installed successfully.  Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in sys.exit(main()) File "/usr/bin/click", line 82, in main return mod.run(args) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/chroot.py", line 266, in run return args.func(parser, args) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/chroot.py", line 68, in create return chroot.create(args.keep_broken_chr
<balloons> dholbach, right I was meaning after the active review branches land..
 * balloons looks at bug
<balloons> I fixed *some* of that bug
<dholbach> balloons, one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/fix-automated-testing-content-build/+merge/252449 :)
<balloons> dholbach, pep8, <3
<dholbach> dpm, regarding the attr-lists-and-embedded-html branch... do we have a definite list of HTML tags and stuff we're going to use?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, is there on-air today?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: yes, dpm and dholbach are doing it
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll go advertise it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> what time dpm?
<akiva-thinkpad> (calendar is not updated)
<dholbach> 16 utc
<dpm> dholbach, so on the Q&A: we've got daytime savings, which means it appears in our calendars in 15 mins. Do you prefer doing it in 15, or in 1:15?
<dholbach> oh
<dpm> I'd go for 1:15, but I'm happy with either
<dholbach> whose daylight savings time changed?
<dpm> US, I think
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let's stick to our time then :-P
<akiva-thinkpad> :(
<dpm> wfm :)
<akiva-thinkpad> so its in an hour and 15?
<dholbach> can we also just make the calendar UTC and be done with it?
<dholbach> I'll set up the event in G+
<dpm> ok, thanks dholbach
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, yes
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, does that not work for you today?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, lol no its good; i'm just gonna go make a reddit post
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, we should start calling these AMA s :)
<dholbach> ubuntuonair updated
<popey> it's because it's in mhall119's calendar
<popey> everything goes screwy every 6 months as a result
<akiva-thinkpad> damn you mhall119 !
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, this might be more questions than we're expecting :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, mhall has ran out of time before. This is my goal
<dholbach> balloons, fixed :)
<dholbach> balloons, there was no ".matches" :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Team AMA on Google Hangouts starting in one hour | #ubuntu-on-air  (Preface any question you have with "QUESTION:" ) http://ubuntuonair.com/
<balloons> dholbach, lol.. I didn't use matches at first, but then decided I might like it better, so I only threw that version at you
<balloons> dholbach, ahh, I like it.. at least you dropped the needless ()
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I didn't answer your question earlier re: the html tags in the help app. I was thinking of only <div> really (and <div class="whatever">) but I'm thinking we might just have to sacrify the markup for the sake of not making the build more complex
<dholbach> dpm, let me take a closer look at it again - maybe we can still do it :)
<dpm> ok
<daker> dholbach: is the web theme reponsive ?
<dholbach> daker, yes
<dpm> dholbach, merged the navigation fixes branch
<dpm> I had to fix a conflict, didn't seem to be a hard one to fix, but might be worth checking if I didn't break anything
 * dholbach likes the look of https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews
<dholbach> dpm, actually, the test suite is now broken, but that might be a problem I created earlier - I'll take a look at it
<dpm> ok, thanks dholbach
<popey> Elleo: was it you that was playing around with google cardboard?
<Elleo> popey: yeah
<dholbach> dpm, you just have to put money into the "breaks the test suite" fund now
<popey> Elleo: I just ordered a couple off ebay for lulz
<dholbach> aka the beer fund
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Any luck on getting the sdk to work with "help"?
<Elleo> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5kYzcrAet0
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, no - I didn't look at it for now
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, No problem.
<Elleo> popey: will really need to get the gyroscope sensor sorted to be able to do anything decent with it though
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, as I said in the other comment: it's not easy to do as we don't use "standard SDK components"
<Elleo> popey: I had a quick look at the libhybris sensors stuff but it all seems like black magic to me
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, so the best way, right now, is to just use your favourite editor and a terminal
<dpm> dholbach, wait, you said it was you! :P
<dholbach> dpm, no, you :)
<dpm> nothing like blaming someone else :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, That's fine. I can do that however I don't have a lot of experience with doing it this way. I shall see what I can do
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I know that's not as nice as using a proper SDK or something, but to make up for it we have some documentation in the HACKING file :)
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, thanks a lot for your help!
<Elleo> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1398806
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398806 in qtubuntu-sensors "Gyroscope isn't supported" [Undecided,New]
<popey> awww
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Not a problem. I really want to use HTML5 in Ubuntu touch as much as possible and this is a great start with a good idea.
<dholbach> dpm, ok... partly you :)
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/test-suite-fixes/+merge/252480 :)
<dholbach> dpm, lines 22ff of the MP are probably what you looked at earlier, right?
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, How are you testing the app? Pushing it to an Ubuntu Device?
<DS-McGuire> Seems that's the only way
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, or just launch it in a browser once you've built either the web or phone variant
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Okay :)
<dholbach> balloons, or maybe you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/test-suite-fixes/+merge/252480
<dholbach> I'll call it a day now
<dholbach> have a good one everyone and see you tomorrow!
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, o/ Have a good dayt
<dholbach> :)
<karni> popey: Hi Alan :) Just heads up I sent you an e-mail re: Telegram release. Cheers!
<popey> karni: super
<karni> :)
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Are you here? I have a question
<DS-McGuire> popey, Could you help me out since mhall119 is away? I am trying to replicate the QML apps header on HTML5, see image: http://imgur.com/glar8UJ mhall119 Mentioned somebody did this in his talk at scale, do you know here I can find out about this?
<popey> DS-McGuire: that would be daker
<DS-McGuire> popey, Is he the "HTML" guy? haha!
<popey> beuno: app store is busted. I am trying to upload an updated click but the submit button at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1501/upload/ never stops being grey.
<popey> DS-McGuire: he's the guy mhall119 talked about at SCALE
<beuno> popey, indeed it is
<beuno> we are working on it
<popey> yay
<DS-McGuire> popey, fantastic, thank you
<popey> ok
<popey> beuno: lemme know when I can try again pls
<beuno> will do, it's a popular queue that one
<beuno> popey, try again?
<popey> beuno: still seems unwell.
<beuno> k
<popey> oh, now it passed
<beuno> it's settling down
<popey> just took a while
<beuno> right
<beuno> popey, upload is fine?  this is an update to an existing app, yes?
<popey> yes
<beuno> thanks
<popey> "Waiting for package scan to complete..."
<beuno> ah
<beuno> so not done done
<popey> yeah, still waiting
<popey> beuno: There was an unrecoverable error during the scan process. Please resubmit your application.
<popey> CONTEXT: pollScanResultsSuccess:poll-timeout
<beuno> popey, try once more?
<beuno> (we're debugging)
<popey> ok
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Can we talk about the Help app?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Do you know anything about the help app? I need to know what direction the guys are looking for and it seems everyone is away.
<balloons> DS-McGuire, let's talk!
<DS-McGuire> balloons, I just want to know where we are trying to go with Help. I don't know where to start as there isn't any content at the moment.
<balloons> DS-McGuire, we have a launchpad project, and some initial content now: https://launchpad.net/help-app
<balloons> You can grab the code and add some new content; bzr branch lp:help-app
<balloons> you can also view the content locally on your pc, or generate a click easily and load it on a device
<DS-McGuire> balloons, That I have done. It looked like this when I started: http://i.imgur.com/y4BO7EE.png Is that the most up to date?
<balloons> DS-McGuire, click the take me to the faq!. Does it have content?
<balloons> what's in the branch (assuming you are up to date) is what we have, and we'd appreciate any further content :-)
<balloons> you might need to bzr pull to get the updates
<DS-McGuire> Takes me to: Get your questions answered. and a hyperlink to apps in there
<balloons> DS-McGuire, yea, sounds like it's old. Update the branch and you'll see the new stuff
<DS-McGuire> I am trying to work on styling more than anything
<balloons> ohh, even better
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1416385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1416385 in Ubuntu Help App "Fix styling in the phone theme" [High,Triaged]
<DS-McGuire> Ah, okay. Well thanks for this, I am sorry but I need to shoot off right now, I will be back later on tonight if you are here.
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1420408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1420408 in Ubuntu Help App "Proper theme needed for 'phone' build" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> DS-McGuire, sure.. feel free to leave questions and I'll respond, or send a long a mail
<balloons> I'd love to see a new theme!
<balloons> But there should be plenty of content for theming if you update
<balloons> cheers
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Fantastic, feel free to assign that bug to me Daniel McGuire and I will be sure to fix it up. Toodals! o/
<beuno> popey, we are back
<popey> lemme try
<popey> beuno: nice
<popey> beuno: all done, thanks
<newsages> hiiiiii
<newsages> what emulator i need to use QT 5.4 an kit 15.04 ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<davidcalle> dholbach, très bien! Et toi?
<dholbach> très bien aussi, j'étais déjà pour une course(?) ce matin
<dholbach> brb
<davidcalle> dholbach, pareil, réveillé à 6h30 par Tristan :)
<dholbach> 6:30m - c'est pas mal :)
<dholbach> hey beuno, when can we chat about moving the /publish docs into myapps?
<dholbach> hey dpm, how's life over there?
<dpm> dholbach, good :) check this out: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/help-app/web/settings.en-us.html
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> good work!
<dholbach> hey... so I thought about the attr-lists-and-embedded-html branch again
<dholbach> I think the only real chance we have is to define a common markup we want to use for each of the questions and to identify it in a certain way
<dholbach> kind of what we do with the "Title: " lines in the .md documents
<dholbach> we just assume that they're in the first line of the document
<dpm> dholbach, shall we have a call in ~1h to discuss it?
<dholbach> sure, wfm
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> I'll add it to the cal
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: do you think http://kylenubuntu.blogspot.de/2015/03/aptbrowser-qmlc-app.html is something we could use as an example, maybe on developer.u.c or in lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials or something?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so, it seems you found out that qtwebsockets is already available and can be even included on the images?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_QtWebSocket/+merge/252303 I have this ready already
<dpm> dholbach, in meetings until the next 30 mins, will have a look in more detail then
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Plumbing Day! :-D
<Mirv> bzoltan_: cool!
<dpm> dholbach, I'm done with my call, happy to start earlier if you want
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> dpm, mail sent
<dpm> dholbach, awesome, replying to the bug now
<dholbach> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1430735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430735 in Ubuntu Help App "Allow richer styling of questions/answers" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> DanChapman, ping
<DanChapman> mzanetti: hey!
<mzanetti> DanChapman, hey, I was just checking the ListItemWithAction from Dekko, and it seems you pimped that a little with haptics feedback and a bar indicating the current one
<mzanetti> when triggerActionOnRelease is enabled
<mzanetti> DanChapman, mind proposing those tweaks to the upstream component in UCS?
<DanChapman> mzanetti: yeah sure thing, i'll try and do that today. :-) while your here how are the reconnects working for you after the update?
<dpm> dholbach, actually, rather than opening new bugs, I've added all of the details in comments on bug 1430735 - does that work for you? Happy to file separate bugs too. I've also added a link to that blog post on how to create a pelican plugin
<ubot5> bug 1430735 in Ubuntu Help App "Allow richer styling of questions/answers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430735
<mzanetti> DanChapman, I think it's much better, will watch it for another couple of times and then close the bug as invalid/fix released.
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<mzanetti> DanChapman, sorry for the noise. I really should have checked if I'm up-to-date before reporting the bugs
<DanChapman> mzanetti: excellent! it's still not *perfect* but it's getting there.
<mzanetti> DanChapman, It's awesome already
<DanChapman> popey: hah i've been pinging you with my random screenshots in #dekko the last few days, didn't even realise you weren't even in there :-D so here you go http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86476930/new-outfit.png
<popey> DanChapman: oops.
<popey> DanChapman: my vps was restarted, and i clearly missed that channel when restarting my irc session
<popey> sorry
<popey> oh man!
<popey> that looks great!
<popey> I feel the urge to read my mail!
<mzanetti> DanChapman, where do you get the people's images from?
<DanChapman> popey: Hah! yeah i'm quite chuffed with it. I'll send a click your way in a little while. The header is still a little quirky changing states
<mzanetti> DanChapman, don't forget to CC me on that mail :P
<DanChapman> mzanetti: gravatar atm, not sure if there are any other services like it but would be cool to include them as sources
<DanChapman> mzanetti: sure :-)
 * mzanetti never heard of gravatar before
<dholbach> dpm, your suggestion from yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430336/+merge/252566 :)
<dholbach> and now: lunch time
<nik90> popey: Hi, did jibel approve clock app's release? I plan on adding some more AP tests and wanted to do so after the store release.
<popey> nik90: no, they're currently testing tvoss' update to location
<popey> nik90: well, jibel didn't actually answer my mail yet :)
<nik90> popey: ack. I will continue to work on my branch meanwhile.
<popey> k
<nik90> balloons: ping
<newsages> hi
<popey> hello
<newsages> i try to test mi app, whit c++ plugin and qmake,, but i cant probe on emulator,, QT 5.4... need on emulator,
<DS-McGuire> Can someone tell me how I can run a click package in the emulator without uploading it to the store.
<batopa> DS-McGuire I have the same question
<DS-McGuire> batopa, Any luck at all?
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: I haven't done anything much with the emulator myself, but can you SSH into it? if so you can just run "pkcon install-local /path/to/your.click --allow-untrusted"
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, Thanks! I am going to try that now :)
<batopa> DS-McGuire I haven't no time to try it... maybe opening ssh connection on device and load the package to it
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: you're welcome :)
<balloons> nik90, pong
<dholbach> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580323/ :)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, you get all updated a-ok with the help app?
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Yeah I did thanks! We are in talks now about where to take the design of it :)
<DS-McGuire> This is where I got to yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/Q0MGBtl.png
<balloons> DS-McGuire, really nice! I love nice design. Thanks so much for helping out. Can't wait to see the result
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, I am trying the ssh now, I am getting this back: Fatal error: could not resolve: /home/daniel/help-app/help_0.1_all.click
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: are you sure you're using install-local not install?
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Not a problem, I am very happy to help. I think that design will change to look more native on the phone judging by recent talks :)
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, Very sure. However I am trying to put this onto a Nexus 10 rather than the emulator, does that make a difference.
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: should work fine on real devices (I use it on devices)
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: is your user really called daniel?
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: surely that should be /home/phablet/help-app/help_0.1_all.click
<DS-McGuire> http://i.imgur.com/qy50XS3.jpg Elleo,
<DS-McGuire> I don't understand why that would be phablet?
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: ah, you need to have your click package on the device
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: you're pointing it to a local file
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: so the click package has to be on the same system you're running pkgcon on
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, My apologizes, I think I have confused you haah! Yeah that's my problem, I can't get it on there to start with.
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: so just adb push help_0.1_all.click to your device first
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: e.g. adb push /home/daniel/help-app/help_0.1_all.click /home/phablet/
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: then ssh to the device, and run pkcon install-local /home/phablet/help_0.1_all.click --allow-untrusted
<batopa> Elleo thanks I need it too :)
<Elleo> no problem :)
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, Thank you so much!! All working now! :D :D
<Elleo> great :)
<dpm> dholbach, yay!
<dholbach> dpm, so I can now safely hide and readd whatever statements we have - I'll add tests for it now
<dholbach> scratch that, I'll look into the extension first
<dholbach> good morning balloons, one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430336/+merge/252566 :)
<dholbach> balloons, it adds no new "\" :-P
<balloons> dholbach, lol.. I glanced at it earlier. Found it neat you can check for markdown
<dpm> hi DS-McGuire, thanks for your contributions to the help app!
<nik90> balloons: hey, when I try running adt-run the tests on my phone, it complains that some dependency cannot be found. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579772/
<nik90> balloons: I followed the instructions from your blog post at http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/09/autopilot-test-runners.html
<dpm> DS-McGuire, and to answer the question about the emulator: it behaves exactly the same as a physical device when it comes to adb
<dpm> so you can use 'adb push' to upload a package to it
<dpm> and 'adb shell' to log into it and install it locally with pkcon
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Not a problem, I will be making more progress soon. And thanks for the tip :)
<dpm> or you can use SSH directly as an alternative
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<popey> nik90: try adding --setup-commands ro-apt-update
<popey> nik90: to the adt-run
<nik90> popey: ok
 * nik90 tries
<popey> i ended up having to make my device rw to do an apt-get update
<nik90> oh
<nik90> popey: btw what's ro-apt-update? it complains that the command is unknown
<popey> bah
<popey> adt-run -d --setup-commands ro-apt-update --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s adb
<popey> should work
<popey> *should*
<balloons> nik90, essentially there is an issue with running tests on an out of date image. That is, an image which things older than the current archive
<balloons> sometimes that can even cause problems with -proposed the same day it's released
<nik90> ah ok..yeah I am trying to run tests on an rtm device
<balloons> no solution since we don't ship test libs or depends with the image; you have to be able to grab them from the archive on-demand, but this is not always possible
<nik90> hmm, popey's command doesnt work either http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580554/
<balloons> nik90, right, so you can do the apt-get update hack popey mentioned, but it's only a workaround. I'd guess it won't work
<popey> yeah, i ended up going rw, doing a sudo apt-get update, then make it ro again
<nik90> balloons: ok, I will make the device writable and then try the command from your blog?
<popey> sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<popey> sudo apt-get update
<popey> sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<popey> that
<popey> annoying
<balloons> nik90, well more or less the "answer" is you can only test new images that match what's in the archive
<balloons> <-- don't shoot, only the messenger
<nik90> hehe .. ok
<balloons> nik90, is your rtm image up to date? I felt like last time I tried on rtm it did work for me.. I'm probably running rtm-proposed though
<nik90> balloons: yup it is..I should be updating to the OTA-2 image next week hopefully
<nik90> balloons: nvr mind, doing what popey did worked...make the device writable, run apt-get update, make it ro, and then run adt-run com.ubuntu.clock
<balloons> nik90, so apart from adt, you can always go to rw, install or push depends and manually run autopilot directly. But you'll need to get autopilot on the image asap, as if the archive changes, even that won't save you later :-0
<nik90> balloons: hmm, but I figured that was the best part of autopkgtest where it would do all that for me
<balloons> nik90, I agree and feel the same. the whole, the archive must == image index though sort of ruins it for me
<balloons> I *think* the answer may be to build a click containing packages needed for test. I don't have any other ideas
<balloons> in essence adt is never an issue as I use it and I'm always running new images.. But for anything else  . . .
<nik90> balloons: ok, I will do the autopilot push, install and run tests part myself..I just was hoping for a consistent way of testing. I will try to make a script for myself for this scenario
<popey> BOOM!
<popey> Yet again, we have a broken test setup, so people write their own scripts.
<popey> madness.
 * popey gets his coat
 * balloons cries a little
<balloons> nik90, adt is the consistent way of testing.. The fun I found out with popey recently though that it only works until the archive changes :-(. Which is sad. So modifying the image to r/w and installing your test depends means you can run it even after those packages are gone from the archive. It's put a dent in the magic
 * nik90 hugs balloons
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> We're closer to having an answer... this is simply another wrinkle to iron out eh/
<balloons> in other news, I'm writing qml tests today ;p
<nik90> ooh that's cool
<popey> nik90: in case it's useful, this is my mad script http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580623/
<popey> if you set ONEOFF to com.ubuntu.clock and just run it, it should work
<popey> also change logdir :)
 * ahayzen also has a magical script for running adt/ap on device :) lol
<popey> haha
<popey> people_who_script_testing++
<ahayzen> ..think it is even called magic_script.py or something
<nik90> popey: nice, very organized folder creation with timestamps
<dholbach> dpm, I'm looking at comment #1 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1430735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430735 in Ubuntu Help App "Allow richer styling of questions/answers" [High,Confirmed]
<dholbach> dpm, maybe you can explain to me which q&a goes into "eight-col" and which into the "four-col last-col" <div>?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dpm> so on the ubuntu web guidelines each row is twelve-col wide
<dholbach> dpm, if I understand it correctly we always want to wrap one specific pair of question+answer in one special div, right?
<dholbach> ah ok
 * dholbach listens and pays attention
<dpm> so first of all, each question regardless would be enclosed in a div class="row"
<dpm> that's the 12 col width row
<dpm> so each question in a row
<dpm> inside that row, you can partition columns as you like
<dpm> what I was suggesting was for text-only questions to have an eight-col column for the text and an empty four-col next to it
<dholbach> sure that WFM
<dpm> for questions with images, we could have an eight-col column for the text and a four-col one for the image next to it
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> now I get it
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> so the "four-col" thing is just for an image
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> and not for a separate q&a
<dpm> exactly
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll see what I can do
<dpm> but yeah, this is something to have some thoughts on. If you think it overcomplicates things, we can perhaps leave it
<dholbach> no, that's fine
<dholbach> dpm, do you have the markdown markup for http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/help-app/web/settings.en-us.html somewhere?
<dholbach> I'm interested in how the entry for an added image looks like
<dholbach> looks like it's not in https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/test-animated-gif
<dpm> dholbach, I think I have a branch, just a sec
<dpm> oh, that was the one I tought :)
 * dpm looks
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580670/
<dholbach> looks like only the image gets added
<dpm> ah, yeah, that branch is missing the markup, I just pushed the content to reproduce that bug from yesterday
 * dpm pushes markdown
<dholbach> go go go!
 * dpm needs to reconstruct the branch, which lived in /tmp :)
<dholbach> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, actually, I've tested it and lp:~dpm/help-app/test-animated-gif should have all you need
<dpm> it's got the markdown on settings.md
<dpm> ah wait
<dpm> sorry ignore that
<dholbach> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/test-animated-gif/view/head:/edit-here/content/pages/settings.md
<dpm> dholbach, try pulling now
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/test-animated-gif/view/head:/edit-here/content/pages/settings.md#L11
<dholbach> yep, found it
<dholbach> dpm, so... to implement this, I think it'd make sense to always assume something like ".textonly"
<dholbach> as it's likely going to be the primary way how we present questions and answers
<dholbach> so for cases where we add a picture, we could add something like ".image"
<dholbach> or ".highlight" in case we ever want to do that
<dholbach> and add the statement to both question and answer line
<dholbach> so the extension knows what to do and what to replace it with
<dholbach> does that generally make sense?
<dpm> right, yeah. But perhaps we'd need to use some other notation to distinguish it from the python-markdown attribute lists
<dpm> what I mean is that we use {: .someclass} to add a class to an element
<dholbach> dpm, I was actually thinking of dropping the attr-list extension again
<dpm> but with this new extension we'd be wrapping divs around the questions
<dholbach> as we don't necessarily use it right now
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good to me if we're not using it, yeah
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> smile! I'll add this conversation to the bug report
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Has anyone thought about how we go "back" in the help app?
 * DS-McGuire currently working to make the app not depend on css from a server.
<dobey> is there a way to set the qt main window title to something other than what the current Page's title is yet? if not in qml, is it possible to do so when driving the qml from c++ directly?
<kalikiana> t1mp: still waiting on a reply from mir folks but fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1425307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425307 in mir (Ubuntu) "[regression] Exception when running phablet-screenshot (mako/vivid 110) [std::exception::what: Attempt to set swap interval on screencast is invalid]" [Medium,Triaged]
<kalikiana> this seems to explain the failures in ci
<dpm> DS-McGuire, sorry, I was on some calls. Yeah, thought about it, I think it's a critical part we need to figure out. On the web theme, I was thinking of adding breadcrumbs
<dpm> which is easy enough when you deal with raw html, but as we're working with markdown for the content, this proves to be a bit more difficult
<DS-McGuire> dpm, That is something I was thinking. I have already set it up so when it's on a tablet it adjusts and give it self lots of room for breadcrumbs. However I struggle to think about how we could do this on the phone.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, if we use the html toolkit, we could theoretically use the pagestack widget
<dpm> but markdown is always the limiting factor, as it's not easy to define html markdown there
<dpm> however, on this one perhaps it wouldn't be that difficult to add it to the pelican template code
<dpm> it's just that we haven't looked at it yet
<DS-McGuire> dpm, That is fine with me, however I have already written a HTML5 app using that and I didn't find its performance very good. If you can confirm it works well on a proper phone I am happy. The app using this is in the store called Golf Score Card if you want to see what I mean.
<dpm> oh cool, I haven't tried that yet
 * dpm installs
<DS-McGuire> dpm, It was only a simple app I wrote to see what I could do in a couple of days.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, oh wow, good work in exercising the html5 toolkit! Just tried it now. It works well on the phone, I probably could have not told it was an html5 app if you hadn't mentioned it
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Thanks! That means quite a lot :)
<dpm> I think I see what you mean about performance
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, it is not the best at the moment.
<dpm> it takes slightly longer to e.g. switch tabs vs a QML app
<DS-McGuire> Without a doubt. I don't want that sort of performance in an app that's quite important to some people.
<daker> dpm: screenshot ?
<dpm> daker, of Golf Score Card?
<daker> yes
<dpm> on it
<dpm> daker, http://i.imgur.com/KGNhdiJ.png
<daker> DS-McGuire: is this HTML5 ?
<dobey> shouldn't that be 18/9 holes
<dobey> ?
<daker> DS-McGuire: well yes from what i can see :)
<DS-McGuire> dpm, I didn't even know it did that! haha
<DS-McGuire> Oh, and I do see that mistake :L :L
<dpm> :-)
 * DS-McGuire loads sdk
<dpm> daker, it is
<DS-McGuire> dpm, The performance issue I was talking about was when you would swipe across through the pages.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, ah, there seems to be no swipe anymore with the new header
<daker> yes, we have switched to the new header
<dpm> good work daker, btw, I did hear we finally landed it!
 * dobey wonders about page title vs window title though
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Well that's good then. But is there still performance problems? I haven't got an Ubuntu Device so I can't really tell.
<DS-McGuire> yes daker It is much nicer :)
<dpm> DS-McGuire, I think I wouldn't call them problems. I notice that it takes _slightly_ more to switch to pages than a native app
<dpm> but that's probably because I was explicitly looking for a performance issue :)
<DS-McGuire> dpm, That's fine then. If you are happy with that performance then I have no problem doing it :)
<dpm> I think in this case it's acceptable
<dpm> yeah
<DS-McGuire> dpm, I will look at it later today :)
<dpm> awesome :)
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Is something like this okay? http://i.imgur.com/xzUDQl1.png
<dpm> DS-McGuire, that looks way better now, yeah :) As a comment, I'd say that perhaps the 3 <li> should probably not look as an action that can be tapped
<dpm> bbiab, grabbing something to it
<DS-McGuire> dpm, oh, I was planning on making an action that took them to that relevant thing.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, yeah, that'd make sense for links, but those 3 are just list items without a link
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Do you want them to be or not? I don't mind :P
<dpm> DS-McGuire, I think I'd leave them as they are (i.e. not links), as it might be confusing to have both them and the buttons below
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Okay :)
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dobey> links in apps is confusing, yes
<popey> ogra_: what was the max capacity microsd card you said you had in your krillin?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, fyi ... lately, I think my tablet might as well be called the UReddit 7 instead of Nexus 7
<jgm90> hello guys
<ahoneybun> hey jgm90
<jgm90> i want to create an app for ubuntu touch
<jgm90> i need download a file from url is there any example like that
<jgm90> and sry for my english :D
<ahoneybun> so you need to use wget jgm90?
<DS-McGuire> Can someone give me a hand pushing the code for the help app to LP? I want to rest!
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Sorry to be a pain^
<balloons> DS-McGuire, what;s your branch?
<DS-McGuire> I got the code using: bzr branch lp:help-app and according to LP  I can push the branch directly to Launchpad with the command:
<DS-McGuire> bzr push lp:~daniel-mcguire351/help-app/help-app BUt I am not sure what that means.
<DS-McGuire> I don't think I have a branch.
<dobey> it means you run that command and it will put your changes in that location on launchpad, assuming you've committed your changes
<dobey> the last "help-app" in that url is just the branch nick, so if you want to name it "fix-something" instead, you can push to lp:~daniel-mcguire351/help-app/fix-something instead and it will be there (or just rename the local directory from help-app to fix-something first, then push)
<DS-McGuire> dobey, I have made changes yes. And when I run that command I get : bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/daniel/".
<dobey> DS-McGuire: you need to do it inside the branch tree
<dobey> your home directory isn't a branch, which is what that error means (you're not in the branch)
<DS-McGuire> dobey, right... So what is the branch?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: where did you make the changes?
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Do you mean in the code?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: the directory created as a result of "bzr branch lp:foo" is the branch
<dobey> DS-McGuire: go into that directory and do the bzr push
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Done. Thank you so much! I literally am exhausted. You are a life saver :)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, awesome :-)
<balloons> sorry, I stepped away a sec
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Not a a problem. dobey was here to rescue my ass :)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, so I see your code now: https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-mcguire351/help-app/help-app
<DS-McGuire> balloons, That's it!
<balloons> you can propose it for merging and we'll review
<DS-McGuire> I will do that now ;)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, ohh, there is one thing though
<balloons> DS-McGuire, you didn't commit your changes locally
<balloons> Do you see on that page how the recent revisions shows Daniel and David, but nothing from you?
<DS-McGuire> balloons, yeah...
<balloons> DS-McGuire, so this is simple to solve. From the directory, type 'bzr commit'
<balloons> this will commit your local work to the bzr repo. Then you can issue the push command again and it will appear in launchpad
<DS-McGuire> balloons, When I type bzr commit I open nano...
<balloons> DS-McGuire, right. Add a small statement about what you did, then save and close nano
<balloons> ctrl+o and enter will do the second piece of saving and closing
<DS-McGuire> right...
<DS-McGuire> I will commit now
<DS-McGuire> "Pushed up to revision 91."
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Pretty sure that is all done now, thanks a lot :)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, can you see what bzr status says?
<balloons> whenever you add or remove files from the branch you have to use commands to let bzr know about it. I'm guessing you added some files that aren't showing up
<DS-McGuire> I think I may have added a few images, yes. I don't know where to look for the bzr status.
<dobey> DS-McGuire: run "bzr status" :)
<dobey> DS-McGuire: when you commit, it also lists unconmitted files in a comment in the editor so you can see if you missed any
<dobey> you need to "bzr add" new files before committing, so they will be included, though
<DS-McGuire> dobey, When I run "bzr status" I get unknown:  app/pictogram-quote-orange-hex.svg
<DS-McGuire> I assume i missed that then.
<DS-McGuire> Just added it and commited it.
<dobey> yes, that means it hasn't been added
<DS-McGuire> onto revision 92 now :P
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys for you help, I hope that is all correct :)
<balloons> DS-McGuire, you are welcome
<balloons> so looking at your mp, there's another little issue (always something eh?). See the 'Text conflict ' line?
<DS-McGuire> I have saved all the commands haha!
<DS-McGuire> balloons, I do yes
<balloons> DS-McGuire, that means your branch is out of sync with trunk
<balloons> DS-McGuire, so you need to re-merge trunk
<balloons> bzr merge lp:help-app
<DS-McGuire> 1 conflicts encountered.
<DS-McGuire> I assume that isn't good.
<DS-McGuire> balloons, What is the next best step?
<balloons> DS-McGuire, what does the conflict say?
<balloons> DS-McGuire, to avoid this, use bzr pull to keep your local branch up to date before making changes. I know the help-app has been moving fast, so that's likely the reason it happened ;-0
<DS-McGuire> Not attempting to fix packaging branch ancestry, missing pristine tar data for version 0.1.
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/de.po
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/es.po
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/fr.po
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/it.po
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/pt.po
<DS-McGuire>  M  edit-here/po/ro.po
<DS-McGuire> Text conflict in edit-here/po/de.po
<balloons> DS-McGuire, did you intend to change that file?
<balloons> edit-here/po/de.po I mean
<DS-McGuire> balloons, I see. But wont that overwrite what I do?
<DS-McGuire> balloons, No I didn't. I never touched that app.
<DS-McGuire> app=file^
<balloons> DS-McGuire, ok, so you can manually fix it then. Go into the file and edit it
<balloons> make it like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582075/
<dobey> does help-app have automatically updated po files?
<balloons> looks like a lp generate thing yes dobey
<balloons> easier ways to tell him to solve it
<balloons> ?
<dobey> i meant when you run 'make' for example
<dobey> if they don't get built locally and only get updated from lp imports then it shouldn't be a problem
<DS-McGuire> with the updating of that file do I only change lines 28-30?
<dobey> just edit the file and fix whatever happened to have changed in your own branch so that the change isn't there and the version in trunk is what's in your tree
<dobey> such that ideally "bzr diff --old lp:help-app" does not include any changes to that file
<DS-McGuire> I did update the file however I still have text conflicts.
<DS-McGuire> dobey, It looks like all the po files get updated automatically:
<DS-McGuire> daniel@Otacon-Desktop:~/help-app$ bzr status
<DS-McGuire> modified:
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/de.po
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/es.po
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/fr.po
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/it.po
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/pt.po
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/ro.po
<DS-McGuire> unknown:
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/de.po.BASE
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/de.po.OTHER
<DS-McGuire>   edit-here/po/de.po.THIS
<DS-McGuire> conflicts:
<DS-McGuire>   Text conflict in edit-here/po/de.po
<balloons> DS-McGuire, yes if you edit it the way I showed in the paste (remove the other lines completely), you should be fine
<DS-McGuire> balloons, I am so sorry about all this, but mine isn't even like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582138/
<balloons> DS-McGuire, ohh it's worse now, heh
<DS-McGuire> haha!
<balloons> DS-McGuire, ok, so the idea is to remove everything between ======= and >>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE, including those lines
<balloons> finally then remove any <<<<<<< TREE lines
<DS-McGuire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582169/
<DS-McGuire> balloons,
<balloons> DS-McGuire, then tell bzr to resolve it
<balloons> bzr resolve --all
<DS-McGuire> balloons, ...
<DS-McGuire> 0 conflicts resolved, 0 remaining
<DS-McGuire> YAY!
<DS-McGuire> If I ever meet you I am buying you a drink...
<dobey> yeah conflicted files have conflict markers
<DS-McGuire> dobey, So is it all good?
<dobey> weird that the headers got changed around like that though
<dobey> DS-McGuire: "bzr diff --old lp:help-app"
<dobey> DS-McGuire: if that command shows no changes in that file, then you're good
<balloons> DS-McGuire, yes more or less simply commit then and push again
<dobey> i suspect it'll show you've added an empty line though
<DS-McGuire> pushing now :)
<DS-McGuire> done balloons and dobey thank you so much guys! :D
<balloons> DS-McGuire, you had to learn quite a bit to get that proposed, heh
<DS-McGuire> balloons, I literally haven't learnt so much in all my life hahah!
<balloons> so DS-McGuire now that everything is "correct" on the mp, the only change I see is you added an image. I presume there are more changes
<balloons> so heh, we should solve that
<DS-McGuire> I didn't add any more files, just modified them. balloons
<balloons> DS-McGuire, I assume you did. The trouble is, we don't see any modifications. Did you make the modifications in the same directory as what you commited?
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Jesus. It doesn't have the www folder inside app
<DS-McGuire> balloons, If you want the code it's here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/guftavrydtlbk5c/help-app.zip?dl=0 I can't do anymore tonight. I have been awake for 14 hours already. I am sorry for messing most of this up, thanks for you help
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1425307 is fix released now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425307 in mir (Ubuntu) "[regression] Exception when running phablet-screenshot (mako/vivid 110) [std::exception::what: Attempt to set swap interval on screencast is invalid]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> t1mp: wow that was fast then, looking forward to ci re-running
<batopa> which qml components needs to display drawer?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-12
<AskUbuntu> It it possible to use apps for mobile? | http://askubuntu.com/q/595788
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> hey. anyone knows how to create a 15.04 chroot now that initctl seems to be gone from there?
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584417/
<seb128> mzanetti, I fixed that in vivid yesterday
<seb128> mzanetti, update?
<seb128> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.38.5
<mzanetti> seb128, ah ok. I udated yesterday around midnight and tried after that. still wasn't working
<mzanetti> haven't tried today yet
<seb128> mzanetti, I don't know exactly how that stuff work, but there is a click-chroot-agent process that runs on my machine, I wonder if that doesn't need to be restarted after updating click
<seb128> mzanetti, I had issues and I though click was updated, they went away after a reboot
 * mzanetti tries to reboot then :)
<seb128> mzanetti, let me know how that works
<dholbach> yo balloons: there's still https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430336/+merge/252566 :)
<mzanetti> seb128, same error still
<mzanetti> full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584480/
<mzanetti> note, this is an amd64 chroot
<seb128> mzanetti, dpkg -l | grep click
<mzanetti> seb128,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584496/
<seb128> mzanetti, you have .4, the issue is fixed in .5
<seb128> mzanetti, you use an outdated mirror maybe?
<mzanetti> oh, ok
<mzanetti> checking
<mzanetti> seb128, weird... using archive.ubuntu.com. still only a .4 version there for me
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584507/
<seb128> mzanetti, sudo apt-get update ?
<mzanetti> did that like 10 times already today
<seb128> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click
<seb128> weird :/
<mzanetti> it does give me some 404 errors on update. still trying to figure if they are related
<seb128> maybe ask on #launchpad or #ubuntu-devel if there is a problem with the archive?
<dpm> dholbach, I've added some new help content on http://pad.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHelpAppContent - I'll wait to send a MP to see if someone from the docs team is also interested to contribute after the e-mail this morning
<dholbach> dpm, brilliant, thanks
<seb128> mzanetti, did you sort it out?
<mzanetti> seb128, no... still only get offered .4
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> can you pastebin the log from apt-get update?
<mzanetti> seb128, I think this as to do with it: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/Release
<seb128> likely
<mzanetti> but it doesn't really tell me why it failed
<seb128> can you open that url in a webbrowser?
<mzanetti> yes, and content look of from what I can tell
<mzanetti> s/of/ok/
<daker> hi dholbach is you email daniel.holbach@u.c an email or just an alias ?
<dholbach> an alias
<dholbach> why?
<daker> dholbach: because some of emails are going to the spam folder
<dholbach> hum
<daker> Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=none (google.com: daniel.holbach@u.c does not designate permitted sender hosts) smtp.mail=daniel.holbach@u.c
<daker> + this http://journal.dedasys.com/2015/03/12/alarming-number-of-spam-false-positives-in-gmail/
<dholbach> I'm not sure what that means
<dpm> dholbach, I've been thinking about navigation, I added a comment for bug 1429079 - perhaps after looking at how feasible it is to write an extension that might give us an insight if the comment makes sense
<ubot5> bug 1429079 in Ubuntu Help App "Add breadcrumbs for navigation to web theme" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429079
<dholbach> dpm, I'm working on the extension now - it'll take a bit, but I think it's our best shot at solving the problen
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good, so perhaps we can then use extensions to solve other issues we're facing
<dholbach> yes, very likely
<dholbach> what https://pythonhosted.org/Markdown/extensions/admonition.html does is pretty close to what we want
<dholbach> so I'm looking at modifying it to do what we want :)
<dholbach> I'll let you know once I have something that works :)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> DS-McGuire, around?
<DS-McGuire> dpm,  I am :)
<dpm> I just read your comment on your merge proposal
<dpm> do you still have your local branch in your computer?
<DS-McGuire> I do
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Is there something I did wrong? I can't work it out.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, what does bzr status tell you if you run it inside the folder where your branch is? (you can use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ to paste the output there)
<DS-McGuire> dpm, No need to paste, nothing shows.
<dpm> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<dpm> DS-McGuire, and what does this command give you? bzr log -r-1
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm about to finish with the graphics for the next levelpack. Do you have any tips for the actual gameplay?
<mzanetti> yeah. block a large amount of time from your calendar :P
<mzanetti> j/k
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D
<mzanetti> well, I did it like this:
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, the stuff in app/www is automatically generated
<DS-McGuire> dpm http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585404/
<mzanetti> mivoligo, first decide on how the level pack should look like in general. how many waves, how many enemies.
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, the phone theme lives in edit-here/themes/phone/
<mzanetti> mivoligo, then think about how/when you want towers to be unlocked
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, That would explain a lot.
<mzanetti> mivoligo, distribute your enemies on the levels you have
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, you can regenerate everything by running 'make html'
<mzanetti> mivoligo, then start with the first level, throw in some enemies, then play it. if you succeed, it's too easy, make the enemies harder/towers weaker
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, will that not erase the work I did because it generates new content in www?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, at some point it'll be hard enough that you will fail with the level
<mzanetti> mivoligo, that's probably when it's good
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I wouldn't touch app/www - it'll always be rewritten - better copy your work to somewhere else
<dpm> DS-McGuire, ah, wait, so I think I understand what happened
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, and then apply the changes in edit-here/themes/phone/
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I'll add a note to the HACKING doc to explain this better
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I will make a copy now.
<dholbach> thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo, then try many times until you succeed (without making it easier). At some point you'll know the best spots for towers for that level and just need to prove that it is doable on hard with 3 stars
<dpm> DS-McGuire, so essentially what dholbach says. You did your changes in the build location (i.e. that will always be overwritten) instead of in the source code, which is revision-controlled. That is why bzr never saw your changes
<mzanetti> mivoligo, check out the spreadsheet in the google drive, you'll see how I tried to distribute towers and enemies on the levels. create something similar
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I guess I'll need to add more platform integration features into uReadIt, so you can get he most out of your tablet :)
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Yeah, that does make sense. :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo, you don't need to follow that 100% afterwards, but it really helps trying to stick to such a plan
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yeah, just add my Yahoo! mail account and GetThereDC
<rickspencer3> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should I try levels with all towers unlocked?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, so ideally you would fail to get 3 stars with just the towers that are available in the first run, and then later when you have stronger towers you can play it again and get 3 stars
<DS-McGuire> dpm, So where do I go to control the html in the app?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, in that sense, yeah, the proving if 3 stars are possible should be done with all towers unlocked
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I've been considering adding a "gallery mode" that would make it work like reddgur for subreddits with lots of imgur posts, like /r/funny
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/explain-automatically-generated-content/+merge/252746
<dpm> DS-McGuire, the theme is separated from the content. To modify the themes, you can do it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/help-app/trunk/files/head:/edit-here/themes/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: is the default level "medium"? And "easy" and "hard" are created automatically?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, yes. ah right. always use "hard" when you create the levels
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, dpm, I now understand. I embed the HTML in the markdown file and put my css into the other folder.
<mzanetti> mivoligo, and remember. hard is supposed to be hard
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo, as long as it is somehow possible to get 3 stars, nothing is too hard
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I'm not sure yet about embedding HTML in the markdown
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I don't know how well our translations workflow is going to cope with that
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dpm> DS-McGuire, yeah, I was going to say the same: you can put the CSS in the /static folder, but I'd try not to embed HTML
<dpm> DS-McGuire, in the measure possible, the HTML should go in the HTML templates
<dpm> DS-McGuire, they've got a special syntax
<dpm> you'll probably want to edit the page.html template in the phone folder
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Okay. I haven't done anything in this way before. I think I see how it can be done.
<dpm> DS-McGuire, sure. If you need help, feel free to ping dholbach or myself
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Will do. Thank you!
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, it's the same for us - we are sort of bending what the tools normally do into what we need done :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, dpm Can I ask without offending, why wasn't this project set up to use the SDK from the start? I am only saying because in doing so it does make it easier for people to contribute.
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, because the tools we use are not what's part of the normal SDK experience
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, we don't do stuff like "edit markdown files" or "translate content" in the SDK
<dholbach> it's quite custom
<dholbach> but I agree, that it'd be nice if somebody sat down and fudged our project into a way where stuff like "Ctrl-R" would build the project and run it
<dholbach> we filed a bug for that, but I, personally, didn't get around to fixing it yet as there were lots of other things to do
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I see, well that does make sense then. It's a shame it wasn't possible with the SDK.
<dholbach> maybe you could point out in the bug report what you would expect the SDK to do with the project?
<dholbach> just so we have it all listed in one place
<dholbach> → https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1416454
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1416454 in Ubuntu Help App "Make it easier to edit in the SDK" [Medium,Triaged]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll ask you to test it for sure :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, It's not so much what I would expect the SDK to do, it's just how it's all set up. Like you said with ctrl+r to running it makes it a lot easier and it sort of makes the skill level needed to contribute smaller.
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, right... but ... how do you feel it would be easier to work on the project in the sdk?
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I guess I am thinking of building this app the way I built mine, I am forgetting about the translations and such. This is a different level for me really. I was expecting to help with this app to be quite easy considering my HTML/CSS background but I never thought I would have to do it this way, it's the reason I jumped straight into www.
<DS-McGuire> it's not a bad thing, it's just quite hard for me at the moment with little knowledge.
<DS-McGuire> So it's not so much to do with the SDK really.
<mzanetti> mivoligo, ok :) looking forward to it
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, thanks a lot for sharing your experience - I hope we can make it easier for new contributors :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Sorry I don't mean to offend at all.
<dholbach> no no, that's not the way I took it - I was serious :)
<dholbach> I'm glad you're helping out and if we can fix problems in the process and tools along the way, that's great :)
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, maybe I could ask you to help me with something? I started to write something specifically to help people get started with app development on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> do you think you'd have 5 or 10 minutes to take a look and give me feedback about what might be good to change or add?
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Do you think, given my experience and knowledge I should work on something else?
<dholbach> balloons, if you have a bit of time for https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews that'd be nice :)
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, Sure! :D
<rickspencer3> thanks
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, not at all - the current look of the app leaves quite a bit to be desired... if you are interested in helping out with that (or anything else), we're happy to have you on the team :)
<rickspencer3> I wrote chapter four thinking it would be specifically a walkthrough to help people get familiar with the overall system -
<rickspencer3> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1rt0IzwR79hPX4mN-WGqzyhfFTgxcFNEevAY-1nXtSaU/edit#
<rickspencer3> Chapter 5, which I haven't started, will expand on it a bit to introduce some of the concepts like page stack, dialogs, and content hub
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, so, if you could take a look at Chapter 4 at some point, I would be most indebted to you
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, Sure thing, I will finish up what I am doing now and take a look. :)
<rickspencer3> whenever you get a chance
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, I've noticed first 4-star review of Machines :D
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Well as long as you think I will be some sort of help. I am 20 and I have been doing html/css in my spare time and I assumed I would be of some help but today and yesterday (even though I made what looked like progress) wasn't any. As long as I am not slowing you down I will try and help.
<dholbach> you're not - don't worry!
<mzanetti> mivoligo, me too... and it's a platform issue. *grrrrrr*
<dholbach> thanks a lot for helping out!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: heh, anyway it's still the most popular game according to https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/ :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Not a problem. :) I will leave it for the time being because I have work to do but I will get back on it probably tomorrow at some point.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, o/
<dholbach> excellent, thanks DS-McGuire!
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, Is this all chapter 4?
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Not a problem :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/ How are things?
<dholbach> :-)
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, no, there is some intro material that is far from complete
<rickspencer3> and then there is an Autopilot appendix which is only ab out 70% done
<balloons> dholbach, ahh.. so that was the issue for DS-McGuire
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, mmmmmm i got stuck on that stupid autopilot plugin. Can't find the widget to place my widget in. That was like a month ago :<
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, I asked the wrong question but don't worry! :L
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, if you click on the link in the Table of Contents at the beginning, it's "Getting Started wtih an App:"
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, ah, so if you meant, is Chapter 4 done, then "yes" but Chapter 5 is not started ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> working on a new project, will present it to vanlug in a week :)
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, The link doesn't take me anywhere.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, you?
<rickspencer3> oops
 * rickspencer3 fixes
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, That's a shame, you made good progress with that. I am good thanks, I have been trying to help out with the Ubuntu Touch Help app. :)
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, :P
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, I can't make the link work :(
<rickspencer3> it starts on page 6, in any case
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, ah well that's okay, I will start from there.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, it was basically done. :(  I think I just need to edit qtcreator, and add the widget I need to the object pool.
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, Would it be okay if I comment where I think additional content would help people who are just starting? for example when talking about units.gu it would be good if we had the BQ and the MX4 units.gu as examples.
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, that would be awesome!
<rickspencer3> please comment
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, Sweet! :D
<DS-McGuire> Will do
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, also, you can just make edits and I can go through and accept or change them later
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, I am not very good with writing, so I will only keep what I change small. Larger edits I will only comment :/
<rickspencer3> thanks DS-McGuire, whatever you are comfortable with and have time for
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, thank you :)
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, From where I got to it all looks good, I am going to take a break and then actually follow along in the SDK so I can see if anything else needs to be added. Nice work though. Can I ask, where is this going to be published?
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, well, I was planning to kind of leave it there and make it a living document
<rickspencer3> let people render it into PDFs and stuff as they wish
<rickspencer3> maybe render a .epub too
<rickspencer3> I guess I should license it
<rickspencer3> i.e. put it under an appropriate CC license so people know they are free to copy it, fork, share it, etc...
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, That would be awesome! Let me know when it's ready and I will make a deal about it in http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/ :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<dholbach> balloons, any chance you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430336/+merge/252566?
<davmor2> popey: the calendar if I install it on 15.04 in default apps would I be able to select it as a calendar? or would I need to wait till unity8 is rocking the desktop?  I'm tired of seeing default calendar = gedit :D
<popey> not sure what that would need.
<popey> Suspect we'd need to add support for a few extra things
<balloons> dholbach, on it
<dholbach> thanks
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<dobey> davmor2: the click packaged calendar-app under unity7 with the gnome-derived system settings stuff? would require a lot of work i think
<balloons> so dholbach I know you did a few things to currencyconverter in the past.. care to gander at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/update-currency-tests/+merge/252776?
<dholbach> balloons, sure
<dholbach> balloons, the test fails for me
<balloons> dholbach, ahh yes.. there's something funny about the qml file name. I remember seeing you swapped it from CurrencyConverter.qml to main.qml. That breaks the qml tests
<balloons> something odd with the mainview
<dholbach> I think that's what's default in the SDK nowadays?
<balloons> I don't want to swap it back, but I'll have to fix the tests
<AskUbuntu_> How can I run a python class that I made on ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/596037
<dobey> anyone know how to create a row of items in qml that will be confined to the parent rectangle (so that if parent is N items wide, and there are M items, the Mth item will appear below the first rather than get cropped)?
<dholbach> balloons, generally the tests and everything look good
<dholbach> balloons, but I'm not sure how to get them to work :)
<balloons> dholbach, yea, I'll let my brain idle on that one will I finish the tutorial. They work with a simple rename; it's a matter of making sure the tests can find the qml components is all
<balloons> in theory; it's easy
<dholbach> I'm sure others have run into the same issue before :)
<dholbach> maybe somebody of the sdk hippies knows?
<balloons> I'd guess mzanetti knows ;-)
 * mzanetti reads
<mzanetti> dholbach, what's the context?
<balloons> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/update-currency-tests/+merge/252776
<balloons> mzanetti, the qml tests don't work because they can't find the CurrencyConverter component.
<dholbach> mzanetti, I think the issue is (balloons will know better) that what used to be CurrencyConverter.qml now became main.qml and ...
<dholbach> yes
<balloons> You may remember them as you wrote them originally :-)
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> for some reason, you can only import files starting with uppercase letters
<mzanetti> well, qml item names need to be uppercased, and in this case the name comes from the filename...
<mzanetti> so I guess calling it "Main.qml" and them using "Main {}" instead of "CurrentcyConverter {}" in the test would work
<mzanetti> (unless there's a naming clash with "Main")
<balloons> mzanetti, ohh really? wow.. I obviously tried importing main.qml directly, etc.. sweet
<mzanetti> balloons, let me know if that doesn't work, I haven't tried it right now
<balloons> mzanetti, no indeed it all works as expect as soon as you capitalize the filename
<balloons> crazy
<balloons> mzanetti, is there a way to separate the name from the filename? So I can import Blah from someotherthing.qml
<mzanetti> balloons, I haven't ever tried that with lowercase filenames either, but I guess it could work if you create an import module
<mzanetti> that means you'd create a qmldir file, in which you can specify the qml item name and the filename
<mzanetti> however, the containing directory needs to be named after the import module then :)
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh..
<balloons> well, perhaps it's just as well as-is then. Thanks for the heads-up.. Glad I asked, I don't think I would have discovered that without alot of pain
<mzanetti> balloons, I haven't yet found any downside with not calling it "main.qml"
<mzanetti> as you need to pass the filename to qmlscene anyways...
<mzanetti> so I for one would call it CurrencyConverter.qml, which is even more descriptive than main.qml
<dobey> meh, is there really no way to force a row to wrap the children?
<swordfish90> Hello everyone. Today we received a bug report #1431427 which indicates that the desktop next image still ships with the pre-reboot version of the terminal-app. Is there any plan to update it? Is there something we can do to ease the transition?
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Can I pm you?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: sure, any time
<mzanetti> dobey, in qm?
<mzanetti> qml
<dobey> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> dobey, I think you want a Flow {}
<mzanetti> maybe I understood wrong
<mzanetti> depends on what you mean with "wrap the children"
<bogdan> Hi, I have a file index.html with html+javascript. It's somekind of game. Sort of. I want to test with it how can I use SDK to build an html5 app. Can someone help me? Maybe with a google hangout on my computer...? I have nothing on my computer, we cant distroy anything...
<dobey> 13:09 < dobey> anyone know how to create a row of items in qml that will be confined to the parent rectangle (so that if parent is N items wide, and there are M  items, the Mth item will appear below the first rather than get cropped)?
<dobey> mzanetti: ^^ that
<mzanetti> dobey, yes, Flow {} it is
<dobey> ah
<dobey> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> np
<nik90> popey: quick question, when you asked for auto-download of new episodes in podbird, what happens in the case of a new podcast where a user might not have listened to any of its episodes? Does it then just download the latest 5 episodes there?
<nik90> popey: I finished implementing auto-deleting of old episodes beyond a certain time-period that I expose in the settings page
<popey> nik90: new subscription should only grab the most recent episode IMO
<nik90> ack.
<Elleo> /3/
<Elleo> oops
<snizzo> Hey, if I buy an mx4 can I flash ubuntu touch on it?
<snizzo> Android mx4*
<nik90> anybody with N4 running vivid online? Just need some confirming a crasher bug.
<newsages> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<newsages> any have develop camera/barcode scanner plugin for sdk?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-13
<newsages> Zbar?
<nik90> zsombi, popey: It seems we got another crash in the clock app, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1431579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431579 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when clicking on the settings icon" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi, popey: I will investigate this tomorrow morning when I find some time. Just letting you know in advance.
<newsages> zxing?
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, morning! Quick question: when running QML unit tests with qmltestrunner. Can they be executed from QtC?
<zbenjamin> dpm: you could create yourself a custom runconfiguration to execute whatever you want, but only on the desktop
<zbenjamin> dpm: currently we do not automatically create a runconfig for tests
<dpm> zbenjamin, thanks! Is this something that you think would make sense to add as an additional runconfig to the QML templates? Is there anything stopping us from doing it (other than the fact that needs to be planned, etc.)?
<zbenjamin> dpm: the fact that there is no standard how to define and where to put tests. The project files do not contain them so its guesswork what and where to start the tests from
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, that makes it clear. So I guess that's the first step we need to fix before looking at the templates. Do we have the same situation for Autopilot tests?
<zbenjamin> dpm: exactly the same
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, got it. Expect to hear more from us on the subject of testing soon, then :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: its also questionable if it really makes sense as a runconfiguration... you want to see the output after all so maybe a testing mode would be better.
<dpm> zbenjamin, when you say "mode", what do you exactly mean? As a separate Testing tab?
<zbenjamin> yes
<dpm> zbenjamin, is this something upstream haven't looked at implementing? I think what you're saying makes sense, but it strikes me that it'd be an Ubuntu-specific tab
<zbenjamin> dpm: nop, there is no Testing tab
<zbenjamin> dpm: i think tests is usually something you would run from the console
<dpm> yeah, that's what you do now, but then it forces you to get out of the IDE
<dpm> which also sort of implies that tests are something like an afterthought
<dpm> which is probably not what we want to promote
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> rpadovani, hey ho. look what DanChapman created for us :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/component-store/liwa-xtra-props/+merge/252839
<zyga> hey, how  the "developer namespace" on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/account/ is supposed to look like
<zyga> I tried reverse domain names -- that doesn't work
<zyga> I tried 'zygoon' but then it rejected zygoon.myapp
<zyga> any ideas?
<JamesTait> zyga, your namespace should be a single word, no dots, IIRC lower-case alphanumeric.
<JamesTait> zyga, and then your pkg name needs to be like $pkg_name.$namespace
<JamesTait> zyga, so e.g. calculator.zygoon
<zyga> ah
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> docs are very stale
<zyga> they still talk about reverse domain name things
<JamesTait> zyga, do you have a URL? We need to get that fixed.
<zyga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343491/what-is-the-naming-convention-for-click-packages + random google for the errors I got
<zyga> wait
<JamesTait> zyga, we're in the process of transitioning from old-style reverse-DNS namespaces to the new short namespaces; so if a dev has already uploaded a package with the old-style namespace, it'll continue to have that namespace for now, even though that namespace isn't visible any more AFAIK.
<JamesTait> But new packages require the new-style namespace.
<zyga> JamesTait: I see, thanks
<zyga> JamesTait: it would be excellent if there was a short example next to each of the forms on the website
<zyga> JamesTait: e.g. myapp.example
<zyga> JamesTait: and the same next to the namespace form
<JamesTait> zyga, then watch that space - there's work ongoing to improve that right now.
<JamesTait> zyga, it's an area that has caused some mild confusion, so we're in the process of cleaning it up.
<zyga> JamesTait: cool, thanks a lot!
 * zyga just published an app for safari books online
<nik90> dpm: Hey, good morning, when you got a moment can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-translation-plural-forms/+merge/252838
<dpm> nik90, approved, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/
<nik90> dpm: thnx a lot :)
<dholbach> dpm, run 'make web' and have a look at the HTML
<dholbach> dpm, ".image" is not implemented yet, but I did the ".textonly" according to your specification :)
<dpm> dholbach, oh wow, nice!
<nik90> dpm: yup I explained that to the bug reporter, but he offered a explanation in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1431446/comments/2. So I figured I might as well do this
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431446 in Ubuntu Clock App ""%1 minutes" Needs proper plural forms for translations" [Low,In progress]
<dpm> dholbach, I was thinking something else seeing DS-McGuire's screenshot the other day. It might still be useful to have the python-markdown's attribute list support we dropped a few days ago. For example if we want to give a link class="button", so perhaps it might make sense to re-add it. But step by step, first let's test .textonly
<dpm> ok, thanks nik90
<dholbach> dpm, I'm not sure I understand
<dpm> let me put together an example
<dpm> on this screenshot, the buttons at the bottom:
<dpm> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-u4yjLmcthAY/VQCGoD9Q2WI/AAAAAAAAIjs/AqNShovl6go/w512-h830-no/xzUDQl1.png
<dpm> they are links with the "button" class
<dholbach> ok...
<dpm> i.e. the html markup is something like <a class="button" href=http://example.com>Get in touch<a>
<dholbach> right
<dpm> and on the .md files we could have:
<dpm> [Get in touch](http://example.com) {: .button}
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> that's easy to do
<dholbach> but what's changing in terms of the Q&A entries?
<dpm> nothing
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> that's just another feature
<dpm> we didn't have a use case for it, but perhaps we might have found one :)
<dholbach> maybe we should start thinking of shorter markup
<dholbach> {: .button}, {: .textonly}, {: .image} get a bit long
<dholbach> especially if you type them for every question/answer pair
<dholbach> but sure, let me add the button thing now
<dpm> dholbach, let's get the .textonly first, though. I didn't want to distract you from that, just thought I'd give you a heads up that we might have a use case for that branch (or was it just a revision) we dropped
<dholbach> .textonly is done in the branch
<dpm> ah, I thought you were still working on it
<dpm> regarding the markup, two things: python-markdown can also use this syntax: {: class="button textonly"}
<dpm> that'd be shorter
<dpm> however
<dpm> I'm not sure we should be mixing the two things
<dpm> - attribute lists just add classes to the final markup
<dpm> - our textonly extension adds divs to have separate rows in the final markup
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> so the button use-case will be dealt with differently, right?
<dholbach> that'll just be the plain old attr-list thing?
<dpm> yes
<dholbach> ok
<JamesTait> dpm, ping re https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/+pots/click-feed when you have a minute or three.
<dpm> dholbach, this might be a crazy idea, but, perhaps something like...
<dpm> {: rows="eight-col"} for text only columns
<dpm> and {: rows= "eight-col four-col"} for text+pictures
<dpm> it'd be kind of reusing the attr-lists syntax
<dholbach> I was more thinking of something like !!T and !!I
<dholbach> or something
<dpm> but still keeping it separate
<dpm> that could work too
<dholbach> yes, less to type, less to memorise
<dholbach> and instead of having editors to think of what the html markup might be like, just go with a definition of "text layout" and "image layout"
<dpm> yeah, I like that point. The thing I'd like perhaps is to make it more generic, i.e. think in terms of columns and not Text or Image
<dholbach> mh
<dpm> dholbach, in any case, it's just a question of the syntax, I'll test the branch for now, the important thing is that the markup conversion works
<dpm> we can still decide the exact syntax later
<dholbach> right, I wasn't getting hooked up on the specific naming
<dholbach> it's more that I think it'd make sense (and make it easy for editors) if we nail the default cases and keep that part easy
<dpm> It's nothing I feel strongly about, just a suggestion
<dholbach> if we need special cases which need a more generic approach I think that's fine
<dholbach> and we'll find a way
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> we might need our own markup for that too, as attr-list and our extension might conflict
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> or might both pick up that syntax :)
<dpm> hi JamesTait, what's up with it?
<JamesTait> dpm, I have a confession.
<dholbach> thanks dpm - I'll go with what we talked about - it should be easy to change the exact syntax later on and add a more generic case
<JamesTait> dpm, it was very green, it's now very red, and I think that's because we changed the .pot file.
<dpm> dholbach, sounds like a plan
<dholbach> rock on
<dpm> JamesTait, yeah, just noticed the slightly different colour :) what did you change in the .pot file?
<dpm> do you have a diff somewhere?
<dpm> I'd have expected the translations to stay the same unless the original strings changed
<JamesTait> dpm, we have an endpoint in devportal that generates the .pot file based on what's in the DB.  Previously, that wasn't committed to source code control, because it didn't make sense to, since it wasn't changes in the source that caused those strings to update, but changes in the DB.
<JamesTait> dpm, that endpoint now adds a msgctxt to each entry, and we have a tool to auto-import the .po files into our db and push to click index.
<JamesTait> dpm, I suspect that's the breaking change, since the strings are still the same in the majority of cases.
<dpm> JamesTait, that all sounds good so far. Adding a msgctxt shouldn't affect translations
<dpm> have you changed the name of the template in LP?
<dpm> oh, actually
<dpm> yes, adding a msgctxt might affect the translations
<dpm> as gettext then thinks it cannot reuse the original translations for a different context
<dpm> and expects translators to review it
<JamesTait> dpm, now, we have the old translations, and I have poedit and the new .pot - I can load the old translations, update them to the new template and upload them to lp for review, perhaps.
<zyga> JamesTait: the "your account" section doesn't display paypal email correctly, it's only visible when clicking on the edit button
<dpm> JamesTait, I think there are two options:
<JamesTait> dpm, I've done the first part of that for Catalan, but haven't uploaded anything because - well, I'm not on the right translations team, not 100% certain of the process, and didn't want to further break things.
<dpm> 1) What you are describing
<dpm> 2) Ask translators to retranslate
<dpm> TBH, I think 2) might be the safest bet
<dpm> It's not a long translation, it's easy to do, and since the messages are generic enough there are global suggestions from other projects
<dpm> so in many cases, it'll just be a matter of pointing and clicking
<JamesTait> dpm, I thought that as well. :)
<dpm> JamesTait, I can send an e-mail to the translators list and we can probably get this fixed in a matter of hours
<dpm> JamesTait, however,
<dpm> It's not yet clear to me how these translations are uploaded to the server
<JamesTait> dpm, that would be fantastic. I'm sorry we broke it, we expected lp to gracefully handle this.
<dpm> i.e. on my phone they are still in English
<JamesTait> dpm, OK, I can explain that part.
<dpm> JamesTait, so I think we need to explain that to translators and ensure that they are uploaded
<JamesTait> zyga, in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/account/ ?
<dpm> JamesTait, no worries about breaking it, it's not that you did it on purpose, and it makes sense to have context. But I think we need to explain it well to translators and make sure their translations are used
<JamesTait> dpm, the basic process is: we periodically (i.e. whenever an admin changes highglights or departments) run a script to export a .pot file based on what's in the devportal db.
<JamesTait> dpm, that gets commited to sca trunk, and lp picks up the change.
<JamesTait> dpm, our (frankly amazing) translators do their magic.
<zyga> JamesTait: no, there it is displayed
<zyga> JamesTait: on... https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1755/
<zyga> JamesTait: (per app page)
<JamesTait> dpm, the updated translations end up in a bzr branch.
<zyga> JamesTait: there's a "Your account" section at the bottom
<JamesTait> dpm, we have a tool that iterates over those files, parses them and updates the devportal db, pushing them out to click index.
<JamesTait> dpm, the next time the phone talks to click index (via the store scope), the departments and highlights will have updated translations.
<JamesTait> zyga, ah, I see it. Could you file a bug report against software-center-agent and I'll see that it gets picked up.
<zyga> JamesTait: sure
<JamesTait> Thanks, zyga. :)
<dpm> JamesTait, ok, that's clear now. One last question: once the translations end up in the bzr branch, how often are they uploaded to the db?
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1431818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431818 in Software Center Agent "PayPal email is not displayed in the per-app summary page" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> dpm, I'm not quite sure about that. The process is new, so it might still be manual right now, but I know nessita is pushing hard to get this all running smoothly right now, so it might become a daily cron job or something.
<JamesTait> Thanks, zyga!
<dpm> JamesTait, ok thanks. Could you try to clarify that before I send the e-mail to translators?
<JamesTait> dpm, certainly will. :)
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<JamesTait> dpm, apologies again for the breakage, and thanks for the support.
<dpm> no worries :)
 * JamesTait adds dpm to the cake list.
<dpm> :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, cool!
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu touch how to get HTML 5 app template running? | http://askubuntu.com/q/596310
<nik90> zsombi: During my clock app test on vivid, I am still getting crashes consistently at different parts of the app like opening/closing the settings page, swiping up the bottom edge etc..I have a feeling that the way I am passing the alarmModel across the app from mainView seems to be the cause.
<nik90> zsombi: though this all happens only on vivid :/
<zsombi> nik90: because on vivid we have different way on using the model...
<nik90> zsombi: hmmm..I will look through the alarm example app that you use in the test suite to see if I can spot the difference.
<zsombi> nik90: my sample still uses the single page alarm management, I did not push the changes I made when I tried your page stack way...
<zsombi> nik90: however you can check how the things are done
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I noticed...the only other difference I see is that I load the alarm model using a QML Loader while you load it normally and pass it on to different part of your sample app. The usage otherwise seems pretty much the same.
<zsombi> nik90: eventually I could prepare the page stack mode I made
<dobey> does oxide not support javascript dialogs?
<zyga> hey, I have a question about webapp-container's option --webappUrlPatterns=URL_PATTERNS -- what is the pattern exactly supposed to be? a glob or a regular expression
<zyga> the --help page suggests a glob
<zyga> but the example in generated app suggests it's regexp
<zyga> and finally it's a weird regexp at that, trailing characters are /*
<zyga> so what is it?
<popey> have you looked at other webapps?
<zyga> popey: no, where can I find them?
<zyga> is there a launchpad project group for webapps?
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/webapps-core/bbcnews/view/head:/bbcnews.desktop
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/webapps-core/youtube/view/head:/youtube.desktop
<popey> two examples of mine
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> ok, so what does ? mean
<zyga> is it regexp or glob ?
<zyga> and ditto for .
<popey> ^ dbarth_
<dbarth_> zyga: there is a slide deck where this is defined, and documentation on developer.ubuntu.com
<dbarth_> 1 sec.
 * nik90 is pissed at vivid UT..steps out to cool down
<dbarth_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/tutorials/
<dbarth_> zyga: ^^
<dbarth_> this should help you with the url pattern
<dbarth_> specifically, this is a list of regexps, but with some constraints on the extent of the pattern you can use (for security reasons)
<zyga> dbarth_: if it's a regexp then how can http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/webapps-core/bbcnews/view/head:/bbcnews.desktop work?
<zyga> dbarth_: news* ?
<zyga> dbarth_: that will match "new" followed by any number of 's'
<zyga> dbarth_: is that true?
<popey> it works.
<zyga> popey: then it's not a regexp
<popey> (I don't care)
<zyga> popey: I'm trying to understand what it is exactly
<zyga> popey: so that I can write what I want exactly
<zyga> popey: without apt-get source'ing the code to check
<popey> I made a webapp based on other webapps.
<zyga> in any case the --help message is ambigous and could be improved
<dbarth_> zyga: calling alexabreu who has the fine details of the regexp engine
<zyga> dbarth_: thanks!
<dbarth_> zyga: the bbc one should work with any number of symbols after 'new'
<zyga> dbarth_: yeah, It looks like some weird syntax that's neither glob nor regexp, or a regexp that's preprocessed to correct some things
<dbarth_> it is yes, it's not a true / full regexp
<zyga> alexabreu: hey!
<alexabreu> zyga, hey :)
<zyga> alexabreu: how does the pattern matching on webapps work?
<zyga> alexabreu: what's the syntax exactly?
<alexabreu> zyga, what do you want to do?
<zyga> alexabreu: understand the syntax to know what my patterns mean in practice
<alexabreu> zyga, what patterns do you have?
<zyga> alexabreu: looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/webapps-core/bbcnews/view/head:/bbcnews.desktop it's niehther a regexp nor a glob
<zyga> alexabreu: that's irrelevant, I want to know what the system does
<zyga> alexabreu: (and I want this to be documented on the webapps-container launcher for others)
<alexabreu> zyga, basically you cannot have patterns for TLD/SLD, the subdomain wildcards are basically replaced by [^/]* and for the path its "free for all", the widlcard really means .*
<zyga> alexabreu: hmm, what do you mean by the first part of your statement?
<zyga> alexabreu: *.foo.com/* is invalid?
<zyga> alexabreu: how about (m|ssl).foo.com/*
<alexabreu> zyga, no *.foo.com/* is valid
<zyga> alexabreu: can you point me to the source that has all the rules or a document that has those rules please?
<alexabreu> zyga, dont see those as full regexps, more like wildards w/ restricted semantics depending on the location
<zyga> alexabreu: the problem is that this is not specified anywhere and I don't know what restrictions apply without testing case-by-case
<alexabreu> zyga, there are some docs here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide/
<alexabreu> zyga, if you see some missing pieces, or some parts that are unclear please tell me
<zyga> alexabreu: thanks, looking!
<zyga> alexabreu: may I suggest to link to that website from w-c --help?
<alexabreu> zyga, and yes, your use case is relevant since I can help you on a case by case basis and see if things can be improved on the pattern side
<alexabreu> zyga, yes, very much so :)
<zyga> alexabreu: ok, I'm debugging this... https://github.com/zyga/SafariBooksOnline/blob/master/SafariBooks.desktop
<zyga> alexabreu: I realized that m. wasn't enough
<zyga> alexabreu: added (ssl|m). instead
<zyga> alexabreu: now I added *. because desktop version (that you can bump into) is going to endlessly redirect between the container and browser
<zyga> alexabreu: so I started reading about how to describe everything and I realized this is not a regexp anymore by looking at the trailing /*
<zyga> alexabreu: don't get me wrong, this is okay, it's just hard to discover what it really is at first glance
<alexabreu> zyga, right, we wanted it to be simpler than regexps
<zyga> alexabreu: after decates of globs and various regexp implementations I was expecting exactly one or the other
<zyga> alexabreu: that's fine, this is similar to adblock somewhat
<alexabreu> zyga, people can easily mess up regexps (also that are quite simple there), so ...
<zyga> alexabreu: it just needs clear and discoverable explanation on what the pattern means
<alexabreu> zyga, right, ...
<alexabreu> zyga, so now on your side https?://*.safaribooksonline.com/* would do the work?
<alexabreu> zyga, one thing that I might do is add a little "url pattern tester" in the docs
<alexabreu> but I am not sure how it would help since you have to test it against something
<zyga> alexabreu: I'm checking that now
<zyga> alexabreu: yeah!
<zyga> alexabreu: or a small app that you can run against a list of URLs
<alexabreu> zyga, right ... something like that
<zyga> alexabreu: I think just improving --help might be good
<akiva-thinkpad> Hi all
<alexabreu> zyga, yes
<zyga> alexabreu: thanks for your help!
<zyga> alexabreu: yeah, the updated pattern works ok
<alexabreu> zyga, np, I'll take a note to improve the doc
<zyga> alexabreu: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/api/ ? 404?
<zyga> alexabreu: semi-offtopic, is it possible to navigate from the generic browser to a webapp?
<zyga> alexabreu: say, I google for example.org
<zyga> alexabreu: click on a link from google
<zyga> alexabreu: and instead of following there inside the browser
<zyga> alexabreu: switch to example.org webapp
<zyga> alexabreu: ?
<alexabreu> zyga, unfortunatley no, ... not from the webbrowser (but from other apps yes)
<zyga> alexabreu: that would imply that a global (or per user) list of patterns exist and that conflicts have a handler that can resolve them
<alexabreu> zyga, mmmh the 404 is a bug indeed
<zyga> alexabreu: the same thing happens on the next tab (cookbook)
<alexabreu> zyga, yeah
<ogra_> we hade too many cooks that broke it ;)
<ogra_> *had
<alexabreu> zyga, well we have that (list of handlers), the list is not queryable though per se by an external app, which makes it has to know if an app outside the webbrowser can handle the url per se
<alexabreu> zyga, it is a good suggestion though
<zyga> alexabreu: oh, that's great then
<zyga> alexabreu: I think it would be a great way to fix some navigation issues
<zyga> alexabreu: like clicking on g+ from gmail
<zyga> alexabreu: having to re-authenticate in the basic browser
<zyga> alexabreu: and then clicking on gmail
<zyga> alexabreu: and ending up with two gmails
<alexabreu> zyga, well, it is debatable though, kind of hard to know what the user wants, and might be disturbing to the user all those app changes
<zyga> alexabreu: yeah, I'm sure this is not the final perfect design but auth issues are also problematic
<alexabreu> zyga, having a ui option to open a tab as a webapp if one exists for that website could be interesting
<zyga> alexabreu: double so if you have 2fa
 * zyga is totally psyched by insta-reviews
<zyga> upload, refresh, published
<zyga> I found a bug in unity 8, install app, rename desktop file, push to store, update, tap on sidebar
<zyga> it slows down (freezes) heavily
<zyga> after unpinning the launcher and re-launching it's okay
<dholbach> dpm, lp:~dholbach/help-app/1430735/ now can do class='button' and does the .textonly thing according to what we said in the bug report
<dholbach> markup is "{: .button }" (using attr_list)
<dholbach> and !!T and !!I
<dholbach> ... which we can obviously change to whatever else
<dholbach> but it seems to work reliably in the branch now
<dholbach> shall I propose it as a partial fix for bug 1430735?
<ubot5> bug 1430735 in Ubuntu Help App "Allow richer styling of questions/answers" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430735
<dpm> dholbach, awesome! I won't probably have time to test this today, but I'll have some time Monday morning
<dholbach> I know that !!I still needs to be implemented
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, makes sense to propose it
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/+merge/252910 :)
<balloons> dholbach, Text conflict in edit-here/translations.py
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I'll merge from trunk
<dholbach> that'll fix it
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> balloons, I added a commit message with a bit more explanation
<balloons> danke
<nik90> dpm: Any idea why bug 1431914 happens where it loads the translations of another language than the one chosen in system settings?
<ubot5> bug 1431914 in Ubuntu Clock App "System language is pt_BR, but some strings are in pt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431914
<doflaherty> I've got an app and I want it to be able to export pictures created in it via the content hub - where can I save the file on the device?
<dobey> doflaherty: $XDG_DATA_HOME
<dpm> nik90, I don't know, I suspect bad translations? I'll check it out later
<dpm> the system should deal with loading the correct translations for the right lang code
<dobey> nik90: what version of the clock app is that in?
<nik90> dpm: the bug reporter has provided strings which have been translated into pt_BR and pt...and yet it defaults to pt incorrectly sometimes
<nik90> dpm: the current version in the store is 3.3.192
<dobey> nik90: that string was translated in pt_BR after that revision
<nik90> dpm: oh .. so if translations are not present in pt_BR, it then defaults to pt?
<nik90> I mean dobey ^^
<dpm> that could well be, but I'm not sure
<dobey> gettext automatically falls back to xx when the lang is xx_YY and xx_YY doesn't have the translation. if xx has the translation, then it is displayed. if not, then it is displayed untranslated
<dpm> I know it's the behaviour for ca and ca@valencia
<dpm> ok, then that it is
<dobey> nik90: so afaict, simply releasing an update will fix it
<dpm> thanks dobey
<nik90> dobey, dpm: ack. thnx
<doflaherty> dobey - is that available from QML?  I am saving a canvas, which works if I save it as /tmp/foo.png but I'm not sure if that is only working because I'm running from QtC
<nik90> dobey: yeah releasing to the store is pending QA feedback atm :)
<dobey> nik90: sure. just being clear what the "fix" is for that bug :)
<dobey> doflaherty: you need to write c++ to use QStandardPaths afaik
<doflaherty> dobey, yeah that's what the camera-app seems to do
<doflaherty> I didn't think confined apps could write to temp though
<dobey> doflaherty: they can't
<dobey> doflaherty: they can write to their confined cache and data directories
<doflaherty> dobey: and that's what XDG_DATA_HOME points to?
<dobey> doflaherty: i'm pretty sure it is overridden for confined apps to point to their confined directory, yes. as is $XDG_CACHE_HOME
<dobey> QStandardPaths::writableLocation(StandardLocation::GenericDataLocation) for example should give you the $XDG_DATA_HOME you can write to
<dobey> and ::GenericCacheLocation for the cache dir
<dobey> anyway, i need to go get lunch
<doflaherty> alright, thanks
<ogra_> why oh why is the QT-project forum css so broken ...
<rpadovani> DanChapman o/ Do you know a C++ class to create a "QmlMergeModel" where you can merge more than on model? gcollura says you're the right person to ask to :-)
<nik90> ogra_: that's their new design :P
<ogra_> nik90, one that makes all code look crappy as well ?
<nik90> hehehe
<nik90> ogra_: although I love what they did with the qt docs though ..for instance http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-listview.html
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/+merge/252910 - we're almost there
<ogra_> http://forum.qt.io/topic/39756/qml-and-js-reading-json-file-and-change-content-on-the-go/8
<ogra_> something like this
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: just need to figure out how to parse the image from the markdown, so we can safely put it into its own <div>
<ogra_> where all indendation is one and you have parts with scrollbars in the middle of code blocks etc
<nik90> ogra_: yeah that looks hideous with no indentation
<ogra_> yep
<dholbach> and with that....... I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<nik90> dholbach: enjoy your weekend :)
<dholbach> thanks nik90 - you too!
<mzanetti> seb128, look at that... .5 appeared here :)
<seb128> mzanetti, go figure ... better later than not though ;-)
<mzanetti> indeed :D
<JamesTait> dpm, still around?
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, if you got time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-setting-listitem/+merge/252930
<rpadovani> nik90, on Sunday night, sorry, out of home
<nik90> rpadovani: np
<mzanetti> seb128, confirming that it works again. thanks a lot
<dpm> JamesTait, around, but about to call it a day
<JamesTait> dpm, nm, sent you mail, otherwise I'll forget. :)
 * JamesTait is getting old.
<dpm> JamesTait, ok, perfect, thanks! I saw the e-mail on my inbox, haven't had the chance to read it yet
<seb128> mzanetti, yw!
<dpm> balloons, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10592112/ (the output you were asking for on your comment in the tutorial)
<balloons> dpm, thanks.. I managed to recreate.. though I don't know why. It'll likely ship like that for now unless I find a fix. Going to try and pages published :-)
<mzanetti> balloons, can I help?
<mzanetti> (assuming this is about the qmltests)
<dpm> balloons, yeah, I think it'd be good to investigate it, but I don't see it as much of an issue, shouldn't block publishing the tutorials
<balloons> mzanetti, sure.. Just a weird error being given by qmltestrunner before the testrun
<mzanetti> ah, the <unknown file>
<balloons> right
<mzanetti> weird indeed... let me have a look
<balloons> there's a few updates I'm going to push, but they didn't change anything so you should be good
<balloons> mzanetti, if you also want to lend an eyeball to the tutorials, I'll share the link
<nik90> balloons: what was the website where you can see all the necessary autopilot bug requests?
<nik90> for core apps
<balloons> nik90, qml tests too! http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/core-apps-test-sponsoring.html
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> balloons: :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, what is that list sorted by?
<boghison> Hi! Could someone help me in regards to OAs?
<balloons> ahayzen_, should be by priority then age
<balloons> clicking a column will resort
<ahayzen_> hmmm
<ahayzen_> ah
<ahayzen_> it was like totally random for me lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> so ahayzen_ nik90 about?
<ahayzen_> balloons, yup
<balloons> ahayzen_, what do you think? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/quality/
<balloons> there's a couple new qml testing tutorials there
<ahayzen_> ooo :D
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/qml-unit-testing/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/qml-integration-testing/
<ahayzen_> balloons, thats gonna help sooooooo much :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, I hope so. The autopilot tests too in the example are much updated
<ahayzen_> :)
<balloons> they were old and didn't incorporate all the new goodies.
<zyga> balloons: woot, that's pretty nice!
<balloons> I hope so.. now to go on mission and get folks to write some unit tests!
<zyga> balloons: we're strugging with checkbox unit tests
<zyga> balloons: autopilot crashes on mesa/llvm when we run our tests on vms
<zyga> balloons: we're pretty stuck with that
<balloons> zyga, struggling because?
<balloons> ohh.. well, nothing with qmltestrunner then, just autopilot?
<zyga> balloons: everything works on device and on non-virtualized desktops and on virtualized machines
<zyga> balloons: stuff crashes on canonistack
<zyga> balloons: with xvfb
<zyga> balloons: qt crashes there on some low level mesa/llvm bug
 * zyga looks for the link
<zyga> (in essence, we cannot run our tests in CI)
<zyga> I was wondering how core apps get CId
<zyga> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585366/
<zyga> balloons: LLVM ERROR: Cannot select: intrinsic %llvm.x86.sse41.pblendvb
<zyga> balloons: have you seen anything like that?
<balloons> zyga, this is on canonistack where exactly? is this CI run?
<balloons> the core apps all run in CI supported environments
<balloons> what that amounts to though is a desktop vm with Xfvb
<zyga> balloons: we have a juju-spawned tarmac instance
<balloons> why not run on device directly?
<zyga> balloons: we don't have that and this is not device-centric
<balloons> I know CI has had some trouble with virtualizing some of these apps
<zyga> balloons: our tree has many components that get tested uniformly on multiple releases
<zyga> balloons: and we're not using anything the CI team came up with as back when we started CI story was poor and what we wanted didn't work
<zyga> balloons: so we've built our own and sticked to it
<zyga> balloons: tarmac spawns lxc/vm for each supported release
<zyga> balloons: inside we provision dependencies and run our tests
<zyga> balloons: (for lots of thingds)
<zyga> balloons: adding autopilot is a new thing and it fails for us now :/
<balloons> ahh.. well, such is life rolling your own I guess, heh ;-(
<zyga> balloons: well, hence the question, how does CI run tests for core apps?
<balloons> can you run inside a different environment? does it matter?
<balloons> zyga, Xvfb
<zyga> balloons: that's what we're using
<zyga> balloons: and it works everywhere except for canonistack somehow
<zyga> balloons: we suspect it might be the raw hardware (old machines?)
<zyga> balloons: as it all works on 1st gen core i7 and younger
<zyga> balloons: we can run it on any laptop in the back like we used to
<balloons> zyga, well what if you run it on bare metal, even provisioned?
<balloons> does it change things?
<zyga> balloons: it works everywhere except for canonistack so far
<zyga> balloons: we cannot provision bare metal on canonistac, can we>
<balloons> zyga, no; no magic powers there afaik
<zyga> balloons: we'll keep digging
<zyga> balloons: there are reports of bug like that all over the place but it seems to be fixed
<balloons> zyga, I guess I was saying 2 things. 1, talk to CI as they have had similar issues and they might have a solution. 2) find somewhere else to run the tests for now if you can
<balloons> afaik, for now CI is sticking with bare metal, but I recall someone calling they had it working  . . .
<zyga> balloons: yeah, I plan on working closer with the CI team starting from this month
<zyga> balloons: to unify what we do
<dobey> zyga: you are trying to run autopilot tests without a dbus session?
<zyga> dobey: oh, curious question, I don't know, let me look
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~kissiel/checkbox/autopilot-testing/+merge/252731
<zyga> this is the merge request that triggered this
<dobey> zyga: well, the python trace is clearly complaining about an issue trying to get the dbus address :)
<zyga> I suspect so
<zyga> +xvfb-run --server-args='-screen 0 1024x768x24 -ac +render -noreset' make autopilot
<zyga> that's what we run
<zyga> (+ is from the diff)
<balloons> zyga, you need a window manager too
<zyga> ohh :)
<zyga> so what's the minimal set of this to do?
<balloons> well, probably not for checkbox, but it will simulate better using one
<dobey> running autopilot tests in CI like this is a pain in general
<balloons> we use a modified autopilot3-sandbox script, and use ratpoison
<zyga> balloons: where can I get that?
<zyga> and what is ratpoison?
<zyga> we could use dbus-launch to get a session bus
<zyga> but to me that still looks like it will crash on llvm :/
<balloons> zyga, also have you used or looked at adt?
<zyga> oh, yes, we use that but not for CI
<dobey> zyga: this is to test checkbox built as a click?
<zyga> this is before packaging
<zyga> no, this gets a merged but not commited branch
<balloons> zyga, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run
<zyga> runs all tests on all components (python, C++, jobs, etc)
<zyga> one of that is autopilot
<dobey> zyga: you're running your own tarmac setup for checkbox, and not having your branches landed by the CI team's stuff?
<zyga> dobey: yes
<balloons> zyga, ratposion is a simple autofocusing window manager. it plays real nice with autopilot and touch apps
<zyga> dobey: this has been running for 2+ years now
<zyga> balloons: ah, I get it
<zyga> dobey: we'd love to discuss how to simplify what we need to run
<zyga> dobey: but bear in mind we're not just running click
<dobey> zyga: sure. i wish i could run my own taramc for the stuff i have to work on
<zyga> dobey: we run tests on 12.04, 14.04, 14.10 and 15.04 for mobile, desktop and server components
<zyga> dobey: well, what stops you?
<dobey> zyga: sure, but CI has jobs which build a click, install it on a device, and run the autopilot tests on an actual running device
<zyga> dobey: we have our stuff charmed
<zyga> dobey: with documented configs and scripts
<zyga> dobey: ah, yeah
<zyga> dobey: we'd love that iff that was a service we can tie into
<dobey> zyga: management and the whole "fitting into the standard UE-wide processes" bit is what stops me really
<zyga> dobey: not a all-or-nothing :/
<zyga> dobey: yeah, I understand
<zyga> dobey: I'd love travis-like service for all ubuntu engineering
<zyga> dobey: where you just stick a trivial file in your git tree
<zyga> dobey: and magic happens elsewhere
<dobey> zyga: i'm not sure what you'd specifically need that wouldn't be doable with the UE CI setup
<zyga> dobey: supporting all the ad-hoc CI costs a lot
<dobey> ugh yaml
<zyga> dobey: well, whatever
<zyga> dobey: yaml is irrelevant
<zyga> dobey: it's the amount of automation on the other hand
<zyga> other *side*
<dobey> yeah, i'm just a little annoyed that we're actually using it for things :)
<zyga> we have nothing like that in ubuntu
<zyga> using what? travis?
<dobey> yaml
<zyga> well, could have been worse
<dobey> how is the UE CI nothing like travis?
<zyga> at least it's not xml :P
<dobey> i mean, setup isn't trivial, but it should be able to do everything that's needed
<zyga> yaml is moredately easier to write and has support for comments, parses are all bad and had a history of buffer overflows and such
<zyga> dobey: yeah, but there's nothing that provides an integrated package like travis+github
<dobey> i don't understand that
<zyga> dobey: where anyone can start a new project, write 3 lines and have total CI support
<zyga> dobey: do you know what travis is?
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> yes i know what travis is
<zyga> dobey: sorry, I'm not making much sense, it's late and I'm tired
<zyga> dobey: I just wish there was something like that for folks working on ubuntu
<dobey> but complaining that it's not a 3 line file you dump in the repo that gets you set up in the current CI train, is not a useful complaint as to why we shouldn't use UE CI
<zyga> dobey: or at least for canonical folks at first, when it is in beta
<zyga> dobey: I don't even know how to begin using UE CI
<dobey> zyga: it's more than 3 lines and not directly in your tree, but we have something like that
<zyga> dobey: I wish I could
<zyga> dobey: I tried to find out many times
<zyga> dobey: it's not discoverable
<zyga> dobey: and I don't even know what the CI train does in practice, if that covers what we're using so far
<dobey> ok, "not discoverable" is a useful complaint that you should make to the CI team (or just your manager, so they can complain to the CI team)
<dobey> zyga: #ubuntu-ci-eng and "cihelp: i need help understanding how to get a project set up in CI train" :)
<dobey> zyga: but maybe better for you to do on monday at this point :)
<zyga> dobey: cihelp is a bot or something?
<dobey> no, it's just a term that all the ci folks have highlighted in their clients
<dobey> to get the attention of the ci vanguard
<mhall119> popey: docviewer appears to have lot URL dispatcher/Arguements support
<popey> hmm?
<popey> que?
<mhall119> lost
<mhall119> not lot
<popey> file a bug pls
<mhall119> maybe it's content-hub it's missing
<mhall119> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1432066
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432066 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Opening images from Content Hub request does nothing" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<popey> ah no
<popey> image support is removed
<popey> document viewer is a document viewer
<popey> not an image viewer.
<mhall119> it used to be an image viewer
<mhall119> sounds like we need a new core app project :)
<popey> we have gallery
<popey> thats what it's for
<mhall119> I just want to *view* an image, not add it to my collection
<mhall119> you don't add image attachments to Shotwell on the desktop
<popey> mhall119: some do
<popey> mhall119: an image is not a document though
<popey> docviewer is too heavyweight for mere images.
<popey> yes, make an image viewer :)
<nik90> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-14
<AskUbuntu_> quickly app freezes running infinite loop | http://askubuntu.com/q/596732
<DanChapman> rpadovani: ping
<popey> DanChapman: he's at a conf today I think
<DanChapman> popey: ahh ok, thanks. I'll send him an email then.
<rpadovani> DanChapman, pong (there is wifi at the conf \o/)
<ogra_> does anyone know how to change the text color for a ListItem.Subtitled subText ?
<AskUbuntu_> Can we redirect the output of a program from terminal to the Quickly app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/596796
<DanChapman> rpadovani: \o/ what type of models are you looking to merge. If you can use a list of QAbstractItemModels, then I've had success subclassing this 3rdparty RowsJoinerProxy class http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/0.5/view/head:/src/3rdParty/RowsJoinerProxy.h and making it available to qml. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/0.5/view/head:/src/app/Models/MailboxProxyModel.cpp Is one place we subclassed it.
<DanChapman> ogra_: afaik you can't directly change the text colors in list items, you could probably override the properties via the style property. But tbh it's probably easier to just use a ListItem.Empty and stick 2 Labels in it
<ogra_> well, i'm currently writing a custom litsitem :)
<ogra_> boils down to the same i guess
<DanChapman> yep :)
<dobey> bah, all that work to log in to 3 different things, and then trello just hangs on the callback url or whatever :(
<dobey> why can't anyone implement oauth on the server properly, meh
<dobey> hmm, why doesn't online-accounts spawn a temporary local http server to use for the Callback for OAuth
<dobey> hmm, how the heck does twitter get the display name for the account?
<dobey> mardy: how does twitter get the display name? the qml for it is just OAuthMain {} :-/
<mardy> dobey: along with the access token, Twitter is giving out other fields, including the screen name
<mardy> dobey: see the implementation of the OAuthMain component
<dobey> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, smile, i'm going to take a screenshot
<popey>  (ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻
<akiva-thinkpad> lol; that... was quick
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm doing a vanlug presentation on irc, on a project I started which is sort of like distrowatch
<popey> uh-huh
<akiva-thinkpad> basic synopsis; LIST >-1 to google spreadsheets, create a pie chart
<dobey> mardy: do you know where the console output of the qml plug-ins for OA ends up?
<akiva-thinkpad> wait... dobey, are you supposed to be popey upsidedown
<dobey> no
<popey> oh my, never noticed that
<akiva-thinkpad> :O
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<dobey> i'm just trying to make my accounts plug-in work completely
<davidcalle> popey, mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/ftR17Su.png   (Pretty pleased with the way it looks for a first version \o/)
 * popey logs back into irc to click that
<popey> davidcalle: do you want to take feedback?
<popey> :D
<davidcalle> popey, no, it's perfect.
<davidcalle> :D
<popey> haha
<davidcalle> popey, tell me
<popey> s/ex/eg/
<popey> well, e.g.
 * popey shrugs
<popey> practicing my french there ^
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> popey, thanks
<popey> (you are right though, it's pretty awesome)
<davidcalle> popey, so, when do you use ex. ?
<popey> never
<davidcalle> ok
<popey> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/e.g.
<popey> eg. would probably look nicer than e.g.
<popey> but the fact that I'm picking on that shows it's fine :)
<davidcalle> Hehe
 * popey embeddens
<popey> o/
<davidcalle> popey, have a nice week-end :)
<popey> you too :)
<cartwright> Is this the right channel to ask about click packages?
<davidcalle> cartwright, sure
<cartwright> okay
 * popey runs
<cartwright> going to look through  https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html before I ask though
<cartwright> bbl
<davidcalle> cartwright, ok, the format itself is pretty straightforward, you can rename a .click to .tar.gz and inspect what's inside, most importantly "data.tar.gz" and the "manifest" file, which are the main things you need to care about (the app itself and it's definition to the click system)
 * davidcalle calls it a day, o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-15
<AskUbuntu_> spinner not working in Quickly App | http://askubuntu.com/q/596991
<mardy> dobey: to see the console output from the plugins: OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service
<rpadovani> DanChapman, thanks! At the end I found a totally different solution for my problem, but I save your links, could be useful :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-14
<dholbach> liuxg, can you paste the log of the build?
<liuxg> dholbach, my godness. now it seems to be different from what I saw yesterday. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15382917/
<dholbach> zbenjamin, bzoltan_: ^ can you maybe help liuxg compile tweakgeek in an armhf chroot - I don't know how to help
<liuxg> dholbach, bzoltan_ zbenjamin, it seems to be that the libs are all there and the header files are there too.
 * zbenjamin tries
<liuxg> dholbach, bzoltan_ zbenjamin, the project is at https://launchpad.net/tweakgeek. According to the requirement of the SDK, i have to install libclick-0.4-dev  and libgsettings-qt-dev  libs for armhf. thanks a lot
<zbenjamin> liuxg: dholbach: bzoltan_: works for me after installing apt-get install libclick-0.4-dev:armhf libclick-0.4-dev:armhf
<liuxg> zbenjamin, dholbach fo4 15.04 armhf?
<zbenjamin> yes
<liuxg> zbenjamin, dholbach, I have installed it, but it does not work for me. I installed the 15.04 armhf this morning.
<dholbach> I'm sorry - I don't know
<dholbach> is the error message always the same?
<liuxg> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15382957/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/15382960/. do I need to reinstall the armhf chroot?
<dholbach> you said it was different yesterday?
<liuxg> dholbach, yes, yesterday, it complained about the missing the header files.
<liuxg> dholbach, this morning, I also reinstalled the SDK. Maybe I need to try to reinstall the armhf chroot
<zbenjamin> liuxg: try to rebuild the chroot yeah
<liuxg> zbenjamin, I did that already by rebuilding the whole project. I am now trying to reinstall armhf chroot
<liuxg> zbenjamin, I also need to install the gsetting lib http://paste.ubuntu.com/15383137/
<liuxg> zbenjamin, dholbach I have reinstalled my armhf chroot, and now it works. thanks for helping. it is an amazing app :)
<dholbach> good to hear it's working now :)
<zbenjamin> liuxg: shouldn't it be available from the openstore?
<zbenjamin> https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<liuxg> zbenjamin, it is "unconfined". It can set one app from being suspended, basically, it makes an not "die". I think this violates the rule of ubuntu phone :)
<zbenjamin> liuxg: thats why i said "open" store... there is a alternative store.. check the link above
<liuxg> zbenjamin, sorry. Let me check it :)
<popey> zbenjamin: tried qtc inside virtualbox recently? It just crashes for me, with a blank window.
<zbenjamin> popey: no, didn'T try that. But zsombi had a problem with qtc crashing in builds. He assigned more memory to the VM and it went away
<popey> this is very much an opengl looking issue. I have given my VM 2GB, but happy to try more. will try that
<popey> bug 1556906
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1556906 could not be found
<davmor2> popey: what vm do you use?
<popey> see above :)
<popey> nope, gave it 4GB RAM and 2 CPUs, still barfs
<davmor2> ah virtualbox if you run in kvm do you have the same issue?  Wondering if it is something specific to VB
<popey> not tried kvm as it's usually too slow for anything useful
<zbenjamin> popey: i'd suggest to use lxd if you want something fast :)
<popey> I appreciate the smiley, but can't actually tell if that's a serious suggestion?
<davmor2> popey: might be slower than virtualbox but should be usable enough I use it for iso testing
 * popey tries it
<popey> thanks
<zbenjamin> popey: actually it was serious
<davmor2> popey: lxd/lxc might actually make sense
<popey> Do you have a recipe for doing this?
<popey> (running sdk inside on LSD (I mean lxd))
<zbenjamin> popey: i think timp has a setup like that
 * popey pokes t1mp 
<zbenjamin> t1mp:  ^
<davmor2> popey: you are effectively running a full kernel on your hard ware
<popey> indeed
 * popey makes lunch while kvm installs xenial
<zbenjamin> popey: lxd is kind of painless. You pull  a basic image, which takes you a few minutes, and off  you go . Some small tricks on mounting your homedir and forward x11 but its not too hard
<popey> I am having to jump through these hoops to prove a bug which happens on my xenial desktop. I can't launch a simple app created with the templates in the SDK
<popey> I want to test on a clean sdk install (hence trying various VM ways to do it) and have hit 3 more bugs before I can even get to the bug I actually want to file! :(
<t1mp> popey: I'm not using it right now, but I did run the sdk inside a lxd container
<t1mp> everything inside lxd containers seems very fast. At least faster than vmware virtual machines
<popey> t1mp: thanks
<CustosL1men> does ubuntu have something like rhel scl ? (asked in #ubuntu but might be more appropriate here)
<zbenjamin> popey: all sdk related bugs?
<popey> two so far
<popey> zbenjamin: i found i was unable to just run the basic templates
<popey> My expectation was I could install the sdk, launch it, use the "wizard" to create a qml app and press the green 'Run' button to run it, but that failed.
<popey> Trying to replicate in a vm because my desktop isn't a 'clean' install.
<ogra_> is it a bug that i have a giant "select all" handle on *every* input field nowadays (or is that new design) ? thats really annoying
<CustosL1men> is ubuntu on systemd now ?
<CustosL1men> or still not ?
<CustosL1men> sorry, wrong channel
<ogra_> ubuntu is since over a year on sytemd
<ogra_> (the phone isnt, since it is based on the release before the switch happened)
<t1mp> kalikiana: maybe you know the answer to ogra_'s question?
<CustosL1men> is this for ubuntu mobile dev ?
<ogra_> CustosL1men, mainly, but indeed not limited to it
<CustosL1men> ok
<kalikiana> ogra_: what do you mean by that? Select All should be part of the menu unless you have something selected, in which case it's Cut/Copy/Paste
<ogra_> (convergence really makes that a blurry line nowadays ;) )
<CustosL1men> is there channel related to other development on ubuntu ?
<ogra_> CustosL1men, you mean the OS itself, not apps ?
<ogra_> that would be #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> kalikiana, well, on rc-proposed if i select a text input field in ... i.e. a website i always have a big square with the "select all" option show up
<ogra_> hmm, actually only in the browser and webapp containers
<ogra_> might be a browser bug then
<kalikiana> ogra_: oxide doesn't have real qml components so it's browser-specific - although they finally moved to something that actually comes close to the expected ux
<ogra_> well, it covers a lot of text ... usually the descriptive text underneath the field ... so i have to unfocus if i want to know whats expected to be put in
<kalikiana> it's the same as anywhere else, though
<kalikiana> the menu has to be *somewhere*
<kalikiana> ogra_: it does look to me like the position is a bit too far away from the textfield, not sure if that would solve the problem from your point of view
<ogra_> but not open by default all the time
<ogra_> in all other input fields i only get it on long press
<ogra_> as it shoudl be
<kalikiana> right, that's a bug
<kalikiana> it's not behaving according to the spec
<ogra_> oSoMoN, is there a bug open for that ?
<ogra_> (permanently open context menu in browser text input fields)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1556764
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556764 in Oxide "WebView.TouchSelectionController needs a hide() method" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> oSoMoN, that doesnt sound like there is desire to hide it by default though ... only after "something was tapped"
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i'm talking about "empty text field is focused" ... there is no text yet to select or anything, but i have always the "select all" square popping up
<oSoMoN> ogra_, yes, not exactly indeed
<oSoMoN> ogra_, in oxide we don’t have much control over how to implement the touch selection controller (that’s dictated by chromium’s own implementation)
<popey> t1mp: did you have a script or some guide you followed for getting it all working?
<oSoMoN> so displaying the options on long press only is not something we can do, for example
<ogra_> well, i guess you just want to start hidden and only show it if there is an actual selection
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I agree the "select all" option doesn’t make sense when the field is empty (and that might be fixable), but you may very well get other options (such as "paste") that get in the way anyway
<ogra_> thats ugly though ...
<oSoMoN> I know
<ogra_> (and hides content i possibly want to refer to with my input)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I’m advocating for text edit options in the chrome bar, like chrome on android, but design seems to like the floating menu approach better
<ogra_> :(
<t1mp> popey: just some notes about what I was doing, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15383980/
<popey> thanks
<popey> $$ DISPLAY=:0 xeyes
<popey> \o/
<t1mp> popey: $ is on host, $$ ubuntu@container, $# root@container
<popey> we all know that feeling :)
<t1mp> popey: yeah :)
<t1mp> popey: I installed the ubuntu-sdk inside the vivid+overlay container, and qtcreator runs fine
<t1mp> popey: but autopilot tests don't work in the container for me (upstart problems). That's why I'm using the host now for development, not the container
<popey> okay, thanks.
<popey> i got the sdk working \o/
<t1mp> popey: that's even better than xeyes :)
<popey> davmor2: that kvm install is still running!
<davmor2> popey: how do you set it up?
<popey> eh?
<davmor2> popey: kvm take me like 15 minutes to do a base install
<popey> still chugging and eating lots of cpu
<nik90> Elleo, Hey, I just noticed that you reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/uc-1.3-migrate/+merge/286821..I didn't get any email notifications about it. I fixed the issue with the downloaded sections. Should be good to go.
<nik90> Elleo, I will backport the other stuff like playlist support, favourite episodes and new navigation structure from the devel branch. You can test them using Podbird Devel to see if they are good to go and without any bugs.
<ahayzen> balloons, are you able to run trunk weather-app jenkins autopilot? so i can see what is failing? as i couldn't find a recent run that had failures due to the location stuff
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, you mean like locally or ?
<ahayzen> balloons, just a run of jenkins
<balloons> I was going to ping you to see how things were going
<ahayzen> on the cloud
<ahayzen> balloons, and do you think it is best to remove? or do testcase.skip() or whatever it is
<ahayzen> balloons, so basically just a run of jenkins over trunk so i can see which ones it thinks are failing then patch them up/remove them :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, right. So the location stuff should be removed indeed (or skipped if you think you can do it sanely later)
<balloons> but I'd prefer a removal and a revival I think
<balloons> in other words, if it doesn't work in jenkins now, let's get rid of it. And replace it with something that does
<ahayzen> ok, i agree, can just do a cherry pick if we want revival :-)
<balloons> so does that help? If you ever want to run something without an mp, you can
<ahayzen> oo how can i do that again ?
<ahayzen> yeah that helps, i just need to run jenkins against trunk to see what is failing on the 'stable' branch
<balloons> err..
 * balloons erases his response and points to documentation instead
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Jenkins#Running_jobs
<ahayzen> woo \o/ thanks balloons
 * balloons notes it should be bulleted, and also there's a release job you should use instead
<balloons> so I'll tell you differently then change the wiki
<balloons> ahayzen, use https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Release/job/release-build-test/
<ahayzen> balloons, so i just change the configuration to what i want and this one doesn't interferer with the other jobs ?
<balloons> yep, fill out the params
<balloons> I'll lay this out explicitly right now in the wiki
<ahayzen> okies :-) i'm working my way down
 * ahayzen hopes not to break anything :-)
<balloons> it's disconnected from the CI jobs -- you can't break anything :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, do you have to select "Source Code Management" or leave as None ?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, are you configuring the job?
<ahayzen> errr
<balloons> ahayzen, use https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Release/job/release-build-test/build?delay=0sec
<ahayzen> ahhhhh
<ahayzen> wrong page !
<balloons> lol
 * ahayzen thought it looked different
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome, seem to have triggered something to run :-D ... so i can use this to run against branches which the submitter isn't in the team as well :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, i got "mount: / is busy. Exit request sent." that sounds bad
<ahayzen> balloons, or should i be poking Alan now :-) hehe
<balloons> yes you got it right. Any one-off you want
<balloons> if you want to ru jenkins for a non-submitter, use the -ci jobs though
<balloons> just fill out the parms
<balloons> I can add that to the wiki too :-)
<balloons> but shouldn't it run for non-team members?
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh yes. indeed errors feel free to poke Alan. Though I'm here, and it's late for him
<balloons> however, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Jenkins#Troubleshooting applies
<balloons> ahayzen, weird. First thing I would try is a rebuild
<balloons> hit the rebuild button on the side
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet :-) ...and ok i'll try again
<balloons> looks like it's working. Not sure what the deal was, but I think it was fallout from this morning
<balloons> the slave had to be connected again
<ahayzen> balloons, okies thanks, i've got coursework todo for a bit and i'll check this out later :-) thanks for your help
<balloons> you are welcome
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-15
<liuxg> does anyone know where to find all of the theme names for ubuntu phone in the QML. I know there are names like Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance, what else?
<nik90> Elleo, hey, if I use DownloadManager{} instead of SingleDownload{}, is it still possible to show it in the indicator? If so, how?
<nik90> I understand that "downloads" is a list of all the stuff that is going to be downloaded by the download manager. However I need a SingleDownload object to set its metaData
<nik90> I looked at the web browser app code, at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/Downloader.qml
<nik90> It seems they create dynamical SingleDownload{} objects, but I don't see any place where these objects get destroyed/cleaned up.
<nik90> I would expect they cleaned up when the download finishes
<nik90> oSoMoN, Can you explain this if you're free ^^
<Marin_> Is anyone here to help with snappy-ubuntu-core
<ogra_> Marin_, try #snappy
<Marin_> first time here thanks
<oSoMoN> nik90, Elleo wrote that code so he’s more capacitated than me to explain it, but let me take a look anyway
<nik90> oSoMoN, I think I have a vague idea, but I cannot form a complete picture of how the various components are connected.
<nik90> I don't mind waiting for Elleo if you have other things to attend to.
<Elleo> nik90: the downloads list in the DownloadManager component will contain downloads you create via SingleDownload as well
<Elleo> nik90: it's basically a list of all downloads created by your app, regardless of how they were created
<nik90> Elleo, true, but I need to migrate from SingleDownload to DownloadManager to handle multiple downloads in Podbird. Otherwise it will stop downloading after the very first download (while the app is backgrounded).
<nik90> So when I use DownloadManager, I am unable to understand, how to set the metaData of individual downloads in DownloadManager
<Elleo> nik90: you can create multiple SingleDowlnoad components dynamically
<Elleo> nik90: they'll automatically be queued by DownloadManager for you
<Elleo> nik90: in the order that they were created
<nik90> Elleo, ah ok...so something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/Downloader.qml
<nik90> Elleo, and when I received the onFinished signal from the SingleDownload component, I can then destroy it?
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, but don't listen for onFinished in SingleDownload, listen for onDownloadFinished in DownloadManager, that way it'll also support the app being closed and the download still finishing
<Elleo> nik90: that provides you with both the path and the relevant SingleDownload component that finished
<nik90> Elleo, ack. When I use the onDownloadFinished signal, I will need to compare the finished download ID with the list of temporary singleDownload objects to see which one it was and destroy that?
<nik90> DownloadManager gives me the relevant SingleDownload component as well with the onfinished signal?
<nik90> s/onfinished/ondownloadfinished
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, it gives you "download" which a SingleDownload and "path" which is where it ended up
<nik90> cool, thnx
<Elleo> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/DownloadHandler.qml <-- this shows what the browser does there, there are other similar signals you can listen to for paused/resumed/etc.
<nik90> Elleo, I saw that file earlier..What does DownloadsModel refer to?
<nik90> I don't see that as a listed property in DownloadManager
<nik90> nvr mind, that comes from the  webbrowserapp.private 0.1 import
<Elleo> nik90: that's just a webbrowser thing, it's basically the webbrowser's own sqlite db listing all old downloads
<Elleo> yeah
<nik90> I can just say download.destroy()
<nik90> Elleo, thnx..this makes it clear.
<Elleo> nik90: yep, also iirc you can set autoRemove on the DownloadManager and it'll get rid of them for you when finished
<nik90> Elleo, I only see cleanDownloads property in DownloadManager which just clears up the list. I can't be sure it also cleans up the SingleDownload object
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I should probably do another little video explaining how SingleDownload and DownloadManager can be used together, good to have these questions asked and see where we need to improve docs
<Elleo> nik90: ah yeah, you may be right there
<nik90> Elleo, oh man, those videos are freaking awesome.
<Elleo> nik90: regardless what you do it does actually automatically clean up the real internal download object, so all you're left with is a tiny SingleDownload component keeping the relevant properties in memory (id, state, error, etc.)
<Elleo> nik90: so there's only a few kbs memory hit if a dev doesn't manually destroy the object
<nik90> Elleo, agree
<Elleo> nik90: thanks :) been away the past few days but going to do some more as soon as I get a free evening
<Elleo> nik90: I had a play with the dev version of podbird before I left (haven't tried the very latest version yet), seemed really good, only two things I wasn't sure on; one was the removal of the fuzzy background image at the top of the podcast pages; it looks good without it for some podcasts, but not as good for others (e.g. where their logos don't have such well defined edges), so we might want to chat with Kevin a bit about that
<Elleo> nik90: and I'm really not keen on losing the "Add new podcast" page, the interaction of pressing the "+" to get to a new page with identical header actions seems wierd to me
<Elleo> nik90: plus I'm planning on expanding that page a lot
<Elleo> nik90: so that when it's in the empty state it shows charts and recommendations from the podbird.org services
<Elleo> nik90: which seems more natural to reach via the "Add new podcast" menu option
<Elleo> at least to me anyway :)
<Elleo> but overall everything seemed really great
<Elleo> I'll give the .5 release a go this evening to see what else has changed while I was away
<nik90> Elleo, the fuzzy background removal was part of kevin's new design spec at https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8NjAHEq9cvEY2VZb1lGczRKMVE/view. Although I have to agree that I liked the fuzzy background as well :)
<nik90> I see your point regarding the add podcast page. I agree. The headers are too similar at the moment. I will bring that back to the old way. But I like to keep the EpisodesTab as the way it is if you like it.
<nik90> Elleo, I think the most cool part is that we have playlists support in 0.7.5..so you should really try that out.
<Elleo> nik90: awesome, look forward to giving that a go :)
<Elleo> nik90: and yeah, episodes tap looks really good
<Elleo> nik90: nice having a way to access all the downloaded episodes from all podcasts mixed together
<Elleo> tab*
<nik90> Elleo, I was thinking of integrating the in-progress downloads to the downloads view. This way users can cancel individual downloads, pause them if required etc. That was another thing that users reported bugs about.
<nik90> that and the files indicator integration is my focus atm.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, that sounds good
<t1mp> zsombi: so, I have a fix for the XFAIL, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apl-dont-change-page-geometry/+merge/289054
<t1mp> zsombi: current staging tests it with the old header, and your branch with the new
<t1mp> zsombi: should we test both?
<zsombi> t1mp: I wouldn't bother tbh...
<zsombi> t1mp: we don't have resources to maintain both anyway
<t1mp> zsombi: the whole error was there because we are trying to support both headers in a single APL anyway
<zsombi> t1mp: :(
<t1mp> zsombi: anyway, the fix turns out to be not so difficult
<t1mp> zsombi: it broke because the updates are not in the ideal order
<zsombi> I see
<zsombi> t1mp: I cannto get yr MR
<t1mp> what do you mean with "cannot get"?
<zsombi> t1mp: this MR is agains staging... so we shoudl get this prior to the APL MR
<t1mp> zsombi: it works independently from the APL MR
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, let's hope CI will wake up and lat it go
<t1mp> zsombi: I tested it with your MR too
<zsombi> t1mp: me too :)
<zsombi> t1mp: happroved
<t1mp> thanks
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: so your script listed loads of packages... i decided to do a clean install
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: even kernels ...
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: my script?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: the one that lists packages that are not from the archive?
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: check it if you do not believe :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: i do believe, but as i said i had a huge list of packages that came from nowhere. I guess broken or not completely removed ppa'S
<beuno> there's an outage going on, FWIW
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: the system was in a very very weird state
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: I figured :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: clean install can not hurt from time to time ;)
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: yes
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: indeed many of the packages on a continously upgraded system fall out of the controll net
<zbenjamin> woah, new xenial did boot up so fast!
<balloons> rest in pieces my jenkins friend
<balloons> ahayzen, you about?
<nik90> Elleo, I have an issue. I was able to successfully migrate Podbird to DownloadManager. The integration went fine without breaking any existing thing. However, when I tried to batch download a group of episodes using a JS function, Podbird crashes. And now everytime I open Podbird I cannot download any episode since the internal SingleDownload{} objects still persist. Printing downloads.length shows 18 and I cannot do anything to clear it.
<nik90> I already have cleanDownloads variable set to true.
<nik90> I deleted the mp3 files manually, but not sure how to reset DownloadManager despite several times of reopening podbird.
<balloons> nik90, since you are about, can I get your opinion on always running qml tests on build?
<nik90> balloons, hi
<nik90> sure
<balloons> checkout https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/run-qml-tests-on-build/+merge/289065. This means jenkins will always run tests, but so will you on your desktop with this change
<balloons> is this a 'good' thing, or should we make things more explicit within jenkins and run make test after?
 * nik90 tests
<nik90> balloons, It affects the way I run and build clock app on the phone. The tests are failing because I develop using 14.04 and run it on the phone. Since I am running on 14.04, all qml tests will fail since the sdk libs are unavailable. Also I get QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<Elleo> nik90: odd, you could try killing the ubuntu-download-manager process, it'd be good if you could push the code somewhere so I can give it a try (might not get to it until tomorrow now though), sounds like something might be going wrong in download manager somewhere
<Elleo> nik90: although I'm not sure why it isn't effecting the browser then
<nik90> balloons, so this forces app devs to only use 16.04 or later
<nik90> Elleo, sure, I will also provides steps to reliably reproduce it. FWIW restarting the phone fixed it.
<Elleo> nik90: okay, thanks
<balloons> nik90, well you could toggle it off, but I'm concerned that tests will fail, and running by default might upset people
<balloons> but it would also ensure the tests are run when people are coding :-)
<balloons> nik90, the build should still finish though right, even though the tests faill
<balloons> nik90, obviously I don't want to force anyone into running new stuff
<nik90> balloons, for me the build fails when the tests fail -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392814/
<nik90> the test failures are being considered as errors rather than warnings by qtcreator
<balloons> ok, well I have some concerns. I wish cmake made this a little easier
<balloons> so I think I will make it explicit inside jenkins and reject this
<nik90> balloons, Yes. I am fully aware of cmake's abilities..it could have a ignore option while printing out the errors. But I can't say for sure.
<nik90> not fully*
<ahayzen> balloons, what's up ?
<balloons> I'll try doing it another way. It was more hoops and harder, but forcing it seems to make things painful, which is what I wanted to know
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fasterWindowColor/+merge/288661 yet?
<balloons> ahayzen, see above with nik90. I was going to mention how I'm implementing unit testing within jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, ok! :-)
<balloons> the answer is, we'll make an explicit call. That does I suppose make things a bit harder and puts things back into your court perhaps
<balloons> it means back to playing with cmake
<balloons> ahayzen, secondly, how's the changes coming for weather and music?
<ahayzen> balloons, slowly, i'm coming up to coursework season :-(
<ahayzen> half way through the last semester of uni \o/ :')
<balloons> right, no worries. Just thought I'd ask again.
<faenil> ahayzen: wow...keep tight! )
<ahayzen> balloons, so i'd like to have them running each time a dev builds/runs, but as with nik90 i suspect most/all music tests would fail for me due to there being no QtMultimedia 5.6 on Wily
<ahayzen> balloons, so probably best for just explicitly on jenkins, until we get a snappy desktop :')
<nik90> +
<ahayzen> balloons, can we have a build configuration for running the tests or something? so that it appears as an option in QtC ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no silo yet for that MR
<t1mp> ahayzen: I wanted to have the fix for this one first https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1555797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555797 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Theme loads MainViewStyle 1.2 when MainView has a dark backgroundColor set." [High,In progress]
<balloons> ahayzen, an alternate cmake target might do that?
<ahayzen> balloons, so then if i was running on xenial/latest release ... then i could select to use that config and run the tests while developing
<t1mp> ahayzen: so the fasterWindowColor MR is still landing in our staging now
<ahayzen> balloons, and then jenkins could use that build config
<balloons> that would be ideal. I'm not positive, but I'll try
<ahayzen> balloons, i spotted coreapps like reminders have loads of configs (or whatever they are actually called)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks :-) i'll watch out for a silo so i can test :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay. But a silo is the last step. First we verify that everything works, then we land it to staging, then we get a silo to land it in the image (with more testing)
<ahayzen> balloons, like this https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMc0NlTENvdWRKZmc/view?usp=sharing you can see the different Autopilot ones and reminder ones
<t1mp> Mirv: where could we find the tgz that has the device deb files for this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fasterWindowColor/+merge/288661
<ahayzen> balloons, if there was a 'jenkins' one
<t1mp> Mirv: ^ I got a bit lost with all the jenkins results and I cannot find the tgz any more
<ahayzen> t1mp, i you can point me to some debs i could test as well :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, right, got it
<ahayzen> balloons, do you think that is the best way ?
<nik90> Elleo, you can find the branch and steps to reproduce the bug at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/migrate-to-download-manager/+merge/289069
<balloons> I think it would be the nice yes. However, jenkins first, then sdk, heh
<ahayzen> nik90, what do you think? could a run configuration be enough ?
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> Mirv: ah, I think I found one :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-armhf-stable/502/artifact/artifacts/copy-to-phone-fasterWindowColor-1895.tar
<ahayzen> t1mp, \o/ i'll try and have a play in a bit
<nik90> ahayzen, yes I think that would be best. This way we can use that particular build configuration last when fixing the tests after fixing a bug/implementing a feature and not all the time.
<ahayzen> yeah agreed
<Mirv> t1mp: please report back too if it works alright, I recently added the new qml-module-* packages
<Mirv> which are now needed
<Elleo> nik90: great, thanks; will take a look at that once I've finished off this current bit of work (might not be until tomorrow)
<nik90> Elleo, no worries, I will work on something else until then
<ahayzen> balloons, any idea why this wasn't picked up by jenkins? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1549557/+merge/288871
<balloons> ahayzen, still about?
<balloons> if so, time for a little jenkins lesson
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ i'm about for a few minutes, otherwise i'm around tomorrow
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe best tomorrow :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, just note the red jobs on https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/
<balloons> ahayzen, if you see things like that, it's safe to cancel them. They generate again. That's why jenkins isn't running on music
<ahayzen> so it's got struct trying to acquire a lock
<ahayzen> ah ok thanks :-)
<balloons> you are welcome -- you can cancel them right?
 * ahayzen tries
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i've managed to cancel the music ones \o/
<ahayzen> can see it rerunning now
<balloons> you can cancel them all, but ;-) Awesome, now you now
 * ahayzen adds to his jenkins doc :-)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Jenkins#Troubleshooting now has a picture to go with #2 ;-)
<nik90> Elleo, I figured it out :D .. well atleast have a faint idea why. There is this episode "Weekly Tech New - March 5, 2016" from the Podcast "Daily Tech News Show". That episode when you try to play/download it, causes Podbird to crash regardless of whether you use SingleDownload{} or DownloadManager{}.
<nik90> Elleo, that said, I think in the event of an app crash, it is still important that UDM destroys its internal objects.
<nik90> It could be that the URL is buggy. maybe not encoded correctly ..not sure
<nik90> Elleo, more specifically (after further testing), it turns out that episode has a blank url. On creating a sample template app, I noticed that if you do downloadmanager.download(""), it causes the app to crash :P
<nik90> that's the reason. I just need to check if the url is blank or not before sending it to download manager.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-16
<Elleo> nik90: awesome, can you file a bug against udm and I'll get that fixed, we definitely shouldn't cause crashes on bad input
<popey> Elleo: go to bed!
 * popey goes to bed
<Elleo> popey: awww, alright :P
<popey> :)
<nik90> Elleo, I already reported the bug against UDM. I also reported a bug about missing documentation about metadata properties.
<nik90> Elleo, bug 1557772 and bug 1557771
<ubot5> bug 1557772 in ubuntu-download-manager "Documentation doesn't mention showInIndicator and title metadata properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557772
<ubot5> bug 1557771 in ubuntu-download-manager "UDM causes app to crash if passed a empty download url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557771
<nik90> faenil, zsombi: I have an issue with section headers in a listview getting selected in select mode, http://imgur.com/rDwczJa. Is there a way to avoid/fix this?
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<faenil> nik90: let's wait for zsombi, but I think that's ListItem's feature
<faenil> zsombi: no, not that section headers, he's talking about Listview section header
<zsombi> sorry
<faenil> he's using ListItem for the section headers, and they get the checkbox when in select mode
<nik90> yes ^^
<t1mp> zsombi: ?
<nik90> I could just use an Item with a Label + Rectangle (to mock the thin divider), but I just wanted to check before going for a custom component.
<zsombi> nik90: is the sections do you use ListItem?
<nik90> zsombi, yes
<zsombi> nik90: then don't
<nik90> zsombi, otherwise I wouldn't be able to get the thin divider
<nik90> the new listitems dont provide a divider like ListItems.ThinDivider{}
<zsombi> nik90: I know, we'll separate that from the ListItem at some point, but pls, don't use the ListItem as section header
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: as ListItem has no clue that you were using it for that purpose
<nik90> ack.
<zsombi> there is no way actually to detect that
<nik90> Yeah I tried using a Loader that would remove the SectionHeaders in Select Mode...but didn't go as planned.
<zsombi> t1mp: sorry, I got sections I thought it's your bone :)
<t1mp> zsombi: ah, sections and header in one sentence ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: yeah... being in a HO and chatting is not always the best thing :D
<zsombi> i.e. combination
<dpm> DanChapman, I just tested dekko on the desktop unity 8 session, works great! :)
<DanChapman> dpm, awesome! :-)
<dpm> DanChapman, the only thing I noticed is that the .deb package does not seem to ship the icon, so it appears as the default Ubuntu icon in the dash. I think I filed a bug about it a while ago, let me check...
<dpm> i.e. I installed dekko from the daily PPA, not from the store (which still doesn't seem to quite work on the unity8 session)
<dpm> it seems I didn't
<DanChapman> dpm, It should be shipping the icon from the deb but it get's installed to /usr/share/icons/* https://git.launchpad.net/dekko/tree/CMakeLists.txt#n1015
<dpm> DanChapman, is that the right location?
 * dpm checks what other core apps do
<DanChapman> not sure but it works on unity7 ;-p
<dpm> it does indeed
<dpm> DanChapman, I did a comparison of what terminal and dekko do wrt the icon installation in the .deb package and added some comments - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15401049
<ahayzen> balloons, i see that music-app-trigger-ci is stuck again https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/ .. is the an actual issue somewhere? or should i keep cancelling the job ?
<DanChapman> dpm, Thanks! that helps :-) i'll look into that this afternoon
<DanChapman> dpm, Thanks! that helps :-) i'll look into that this afternoon
<dpm> DanChapman, great, thanks! I've filed bug 1558059 to keep track of it
<ubot5> bug 1558059 in Dekko "Icon not being shown on the unity8 desktop session, .deb install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558059
<balloons> ahayzen, I saw it again too. Keep cancelling but I'm concerned
<ahayzen> balloons, ok
<ahayzen> balloons, i hit cancel, and the new job instantly got stuck on the lock https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-trigger-ci/59717/console
<ahayzen> same issue with reminders
<balloons> Well, hmm
<balloons> LP issue?
<ahayzen> maybe
<ahayzen> unless i've somehow locked the branches ?
<balloons> it's weird, because it's the trigger job
<balloons> they should run in seconds
<balloons> So popey, ^^ see above. To fix, I changed the lock name. Something probably got stuck when we had the IS outage.
<balloons> Also, there's other issues I see now. Checkout https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Launchpad/job/docviewer-app-trigger-autolanding/68656/console
<ahayzen> ah sweet something is happening now \o/ thanks balloons :-) is it still weird if jenkins isn't even marked as a reviewer for this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1549557/+merge/288871
<ahayzen> do i need to flip it back to needs review or something so jenkins picks it up?
<balloons> no, it should be fine
<balloons> but yea, those problems caused it
<ahayzen> balloons, so if i leave it jenkins should get around to autolanding, once that job is auto-triggered ?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> within 5 mins
<ahayzen> coolio :-)
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Launchpad/job/music-app-trigger-autolanding/68569/console
<balloons> it has the same issue
<balloons> sad panda
<ahayzen> :-(
<balloons> jenkins.JenkinsException: job[music-app-autolanding] does not exist
<popey> wasn't me!
<balloons> popey, You'll continue to get a running commentary from me ;-) I'm not sure how to fix this issue. The trigger jobs do just what they say. Trigger the launchpad magic to comment/land mp's
<popey> Running commentary most welcome :)
<balloons> so we tried restarting the box, but it seems the trigger jobs still can't see the existing ci and autolanding jobs
<balloons> so first, I'm curious if anything has landed since the outage yesterday -- in other words, we need to understand if it's a universal issue, and not limited to specific music and reminders jobs
<ahayzen> #blamepopey
<popey> wise
<ahayzen> balloons, from my emails i can see other ones having non-landed MPs ... like docviewer 19hrs ago https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-docviewer-app/create-cache/+merge/288718
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks. So this is universal as I suspected
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/
<sverzegnassi> is there any issue with jenkins? i.e. https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Launchpad/job/docviewer-app-trigger-autolanding/lastBuild/console
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, we are discussing that at the moment balloons is investigating :-)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, what was said before you came in... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15401962/
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, o/ huh, ok! thanks :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> yes, still investigating
<balloons> we had an outage across canonical yesterday, and jenkins hasn't been right since
<balloons> so it seems
<balloons> wahoo! http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/03/16/qt-5-6-released/
<ahayzen> \o/
<DanChapman> \o/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, for bug 1554621, does it only happen in that dialog where you choose the apps ?
<ubot5> bug 1554621 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Invalid use of palette apparent with new SDK in content-hub" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554621
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> i'm trying to test the music-app branch, but don't think the issue can be reproduced anywhere?
<ahayzen> but it is still good to update the imports :-)
<kenvandine> i didn't actually didn't verify it was broken in music-app
<kenvandine> you imported 1.1
<ahayzen> we don't have a dialog to pick other apps so...
<kenvandine> most of the other apps imported 0.1
<kenvandine> which were very broken
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> right :)
<kenvandine> haha
<ahayzen> as we are a destination or you can request an export from say clock
<kenvandine> then it doesn't matter much
<kenvandine> but good to update it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> clock was broken :)
<nik90> yup clock was broken
<ahayzen> yeah, cool thanks kenvandine :-) i'll check nothing is broken and approve
<nik90> just tested the fix and it looks good
<kenvandine> nik90, thx!
<nik90> kenvandine, can u update debian changelog and I will top-approve now
<kenvandine> when silo50 lands, it'll look fine even without my fix
<ahayzen> +1
<nik90> Just append to existing 3.8 entry pls
<kenvandine> but mixed imports is bad anyway
<kenvandine> sure
<nik90> kenvandine, i though silo50 UITK already landed in rc-proposed...apps that import UC 1.1 and 1.2 are fine.
<nik90> its just when you mix the imports with 1.3, it breaks
<kenvandine> nik90, done
<ahayzen> yeah that is already in rc-proposed
<kenvandine> new silo50 :)
<kenvandine> with more fixes
<ahayzen> kenvandine, could you do the same for music ? :-)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> ahayzen, done
<kenvandine> silo50 has a fix for Label from 0.1
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome thanks :-)
<kenvandine> np
<nik90> Oh man, I need to push out a new clock-app release to get this out...
 * nik90 prepares release-notes and checks if he can bundle in a few more planned fixes
<dobey> anyone know if there is a way to "clear" an Ubuntu.Web WebView widget?
<DanChapman> dobey you can set the url to "about:blank"
<ogra_> cheating :P
<DanChapman> :-D
<dobey> DanChapman: that doesn't seem to really work; and it doesn't reset loadProgress to 0 either
<dobey> oh, maybe about:blank does give a blank page, but i am not sure how i can do that when hitting the big back button which pops the page from pagestack
<DanChapman> dobey, You could override the back action of the PageHeader and set about:blank before popping it off the stack.
<bzoltan_> Something to read -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/16/planning-the-sdk-16-10/ Please comment!
<balloons> oO
<balloons> bzoltan_, lovely to see your specific mention to stay open. Thanks!
<bzoltan_> balloons: :) stick to the base values
<nik90> popey, balloons: Hey, I top-approved this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-clock-app/lp1554621/+merge/289246 4 hrs ago. It hasn't been auto-merged by Jenkins. Can you take a look?
<balloons> nik90, hey, we're still stuck on trigger job issues
<balloons> we can land things by manually triggering, so feel free to do so if you wish
<balloons> if you aren't sure and need it to land, I can kick it off
<nik90> balloons, I wasn't aware of the problem.
<balloons> nik90, :-) yea ,I didn't expect it to carry on so long
<nik90> balloons, so I go to core-apps-jenkins.com and manually trigger it?
<balloons> yea, kick off a ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding job and fill in the parms
<balloons> it'll still have to pass the job of course
<nik90> Hmm, I don't think our qml tests are passing at the moment.
<nik90> I fixed all our AP tests to pass locally, didn't get to fixing qml tests yet
<balloons> nik90, they didn't pass for me locally now
<balloons> *now
<balloons> blargh
<nik90> balloons, qml or ap?
<balloons> I agree, they don't all pass. the qml tests
<nik90> yeah they broke sometime back in the previous release.
<balloons> i give on jenkins for the night
<balloons> sorry app devs :-(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-17
<matv1> what are my options to see if network is available?
<dpm> popey, good morning. Where do we stand with landing reminders-app branches? I'm looking at this branch that only has string changes, which seems to get Jenkins failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/reminders-app/1551780-setup/+merge/287658
<popey> dpm: hey (sorry, was doing school run)..
<dpm> np
<om26er> zsombi, Hi!
<zsombi> dednick: om26er howdy
<om26er> zsombi, regarding the uitk for 16.10 roadmap, I was hoping for default animations from one screen to another. Something that could be overriden if the developer want.
<om26er> zsombi, for example in android when a new activity is started it has a default animation, that actually makes the apps feel "faster" and snappy. System settings is the primary app that could use something like that for example
<zsombi> om26er: sorry, pal, got distracted
<zsombi> om26er: what do you mean animations from one screen to the other?
<zsombi> om26er: you mean one page from another, right?
<om26er> zsombi, yes inside a single app
<zsombi> om26er: ok, screen is a bit different, especially in convergence :)
<zsombi> om26er: right, fair point, please log this to the mail if possible
<om26er> zsombi, I can do that, sure. All other platforms do something similar i.e. default animation so that developers don't really have to take care of that.
<om26er> as a result gives a more consistent OS.
<zsombi> om26er: yes, I know, fr some reason those haven't been handled with enough priority so we could have them :(
<ahayzen> timp, o/ I tried to install those debs to test the fasterWindowColor branch but got this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15407341/
<timp> ahayzen: that doesn't look familiar to me
<timp> ahayzen: is that a device for development? Maybe you can try to run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first?
<ahayzen> timp, yeah i'm not sure what's going on ... when is the silo up?
<ahayzen> ah yeah i'll try doing an apt update
<timp> hmm
<timp> ahayzen: maybe it is up now
<timp> silo 50
<ahayzen> oo
<ahayzen> as that'll be *much* easier :-)
<timp> Mirv: do you happen to have the link for silo50? I like to check which UITK version is in there now
<timp> I always have problems finding the links... should bookmark it now :)
 * ahayzen gives that a spin
<ahayzen> timp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1095 ?
<Mirv> timp: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-050/ ?
<Mirv> timp: 1896 to save you a click
<timp> Mirv, ahayzen: thanks :)
<timp> ahayzen: ah, it has 1896 and the change you like to test was r1895 so should be in :)
<ahayzen> wooo \o/ timp installing now :-)
<ahayzen> timp, hmm that failed with a similar thing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15407455/
<ahayzen> and i've done an apt update
<timp> Mirv: ^could those dpkg problems be caused by our change in the package name?
<ahayzen> maybe my device has ended up in a weird state..
<timp> ahayzen: to follow qt standards better we renamed our qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin to qml-module-ubuntu-components
<timp> ahayzen: I'm not sure if that can be related to the problems. I'm not a packaging expert
<timp> but Mirv is :)
<ahayzen> hmmm i'm not sure either
<Mirv> timp: ahayzen: the apt line seems entirely correct but what the heck are those files list missing and "missing final newline", those are not related to UITK. let me try on my mako.
<ahayzen> thanks :-) i don't think my mako should be in a bad state, i reflashed it a few days ago
<Mirv> darn, mine is :D will take some time
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> timp, I noticed that if I use the new page header with a listview which has a pulltorefresh component, the "Pull to refresh" label is visible under the page header.
<nik90> and yes I have set flickable: listviewid
<nik90> the listview and header work correctly...it is just the pull to refresh label that is causingn issue.
<nik90> renatu, Hey, Once the SDK release https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA10-landing-2016-03-10/+merge/288606 lands in OTA-10, we can remove the hack we have in calendar app, clock, address book etc where we preload the bottom edge content.
<Mirv> ahayzen: timp: ok finally, I had no problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15407606/
<ahayzen> Mirv, hmmm, ok i'll try reflashing and see if that fixes it
<ahayzen> interesting you get "8 upgraded, 4 newly installed"...i got "4 upgraded, 6 newly installed"
<Mirv> ahayzen: that's probably because I've been running autopilot tests here so I had many extra packages installed
<ahayzen> ah
<coolboy> hello
<coolboy>  anyone here?
<ahayzen> Mirv, timp, reflashing fixed my issue :-) ...
<ahayzen> timp, and using the silo fixes the issue for the music-app :-D
<ahayzen> timp, let me know if you want me to comment anywhere saying it has fixed the issue
<Mirv> ahayzen: great!
<snizzo> hi all!
<popey> mhall119: looking at the ubuports building-ubports-source  page
<mhall119> popey: probaly #ubuntu-touch is the better channel for porting chatter
<popey> ok
<dpm> mhall119, popey, this might be a good opportunity to talk about creating the ubuntu-ports mailing list
<popey> Not convinced it needs more comms but more people
<mhall119> it needs working instructions for new people
<popey> that too
<popey> will give you some feedback when I have it
<mhall119> thanks popey
<popey> np
<timp> ahayzen: great, thanks for testing. :)
<ahayzen> :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-18
<extraymond> Hi! Is that possible to show local stored notes if I add evernote sync. It seems I can only have one of these.
<liuxg>  I just found that the API showHidden in FolderListModel does not update my ListView when it becomes false from true. However, if it becomes true from false, my listview got updated. is this a bug for the API? thanks
<law_> merdstydgfjgkhui
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-20
<matv1> what would be the best place to get help/info on licencing ones app?
<suebt> matv1: http://choosealicense.com/ :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-13
<kalikiana_> zsombi: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/realLayoutDirectionChange/+merge/318359
<zsombi> kalikiana_: sure
<kalikiana_> zsombi: Also https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ellipticSubTitles/+merge/318390 has been sitting a while
<zsombi> kalikiana_: I had once a fix for the Mainview not dispatching the layout direction change properly, prehaps we should reload that work again...
<kalikiana_> zsombi: The problem here first of all is that the gallery is cheating by not actually changing it. I suspect there's buglets that will surface only now. daker is the one who actually triaged several RTL/ direction-related issues more recently
<zsombi> k
<kalikiana_> zsombi: Do you have any pointers to the dispatching issue? Old code, bug or a piece of code?
<zsombi> kalikiana_: should be on the staging, in between some working branch, having some words about MainView rtl crap :D
<zsombi> it was long ago
<kalikiana_> zsombi: So it was committed?
<zsombi> not completed afair
<kalikiana_> Hmmm
<zsombi> kalikiana_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/mainview-rtl/+merge/251420
<zsombi> I even made an MR, but we got redirected to some other things
<kalikiana_> zsombi: Ah, thanks, I remember we were talking about that. So that may still be needed to get the right out of the box behavior
<zsombi> yep
<kalikiana_> I'll provide an updated MR for it (that branch even predates our version split, so weird to look at it now :-D)
<zsombi> kalikiana_: I know :)
<zsombi> it was abandoned, and never had time to return to it
<kalikiana_> zsombi: It seems we have LayoutMirroring settings in several components in staging, but not in the MainView... I'm wondering if there was a reason not to do it in MainView for everything
<kalikiana_> zsombi: daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtlBackButtonIconName/+merge/319668
<kalikiana_> Also: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layoutMirroringEnabledInMainView/+merge/319669
<daker> zsombi: does your last MR fixes bug 1667165 too ?
<ubot5> bug 1667165 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "APL gets incorrectly layouted in RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667165
<daker> sorry it's for you kalikiana_
<kalikiana_> daker: It's related but not the same. So, right now apps have to enable RTL, like the gallery does, to get full layout mirroring out of the box - the MR changes that. Although, as said above, I am wondering if there was any reason to do it on a per-component basis...
<daker> kalikiana_: i see, i am not sure about the second part :D
<bluss> is there a thumbnailer I can call from Python to get or generate thumbs for example for PDFs
<daker> kalikiana_, zsombi i want try to write some components using QCC2 but there are some packages not available in 16.04, not sure how to deal with that
<kalikiana_> daker: That's work in progress. The new qtbase is now building in the silo, and qtdeclarative/quickcontrols2 are coming soon
<kalikiana_> There were some issues with the build configuration
<daker> kalikiana_: ok
<kalikiana_> daker: For now you can have a go in a Zesty lxd container if you want. Otherwise you'll have to wait a couple weeks or so
<kalikiana_> (Maybe longer, it depends if there's more build issues or if what was done in qtbase is enough)
<daker> kalikiana_: i can use the lxd container, but i am not sure how to launch it...
<daker> not sure how to tell lxd to use my X server as a display
<zsombi> [11:49:04] <kalikiana_> zsombi: It seems we have LayoutMirroring settings in several components in staging, but not in the MainView... I'm wondering if there was a reason not to do it in MainView for everything
<zsombi> there was no reason
<zsombi> my IRC client died... and I did not notice it...
<zsombi> daker: what components do you want to write?
<kalikiana_> zsombi: Hmm okay. Well, my MR is there, moving the code to the MainView was simple enough. One thing occurs to me after I prepared it, if those components are used outside a MainView, including a MainWindow, this wouldn't suffice... so maybe we actually want to retain the default in all of those respective components
<kalikiana_> Or rephrased more simply: MainView and MainWindow should probably have the LayoutDirection in addition to individual components, not instead of
<zsombi> kalikiana_: the fun is that it's an attached property after all...
<kalikiana_> Not sure how that's related
<zsombi> kalikiana_: well, every component's layotu can be driven through the attached props, it's only that we need to react and take them into account properly
<kalikiana_> zsombi: I don't see what that has to do with anything. I'm concerned where we need to enable the defaults. It would be the same if it was a regular property
<daker> zsombi: i don't know maybe start with a simple one :)
<zsombi> kalikiana_: right... I was just thinking loud :)
<zsombi> the feature I added to MainViewBase was defaulted to local's layout direction
<kalikiana_> Right
<zsombi> kalikiana_: so something like that needs to be set, and perhaps we shoudl add that to be automatically set for all components...
<kalikiana_> zsombi: I feel we'd want want that to apply to any component... it seems odd to me that it's not the default for Item to be honest
<zsombi> kalikiana_: I do get that why
<zsombi> for instance you want to give the possibility to the component implementation to drive when they take the layout direction into use, so you don;t default anything on those
<zsombi> the layout direction handling is after all implemented in the Item, the LayoutDirection attached object si just an interface to drive that
<kalikiana_> zsombi: Maybe then it should only be added to AdaptivePageLayout and nowhere else
<kalikiana_> Since MainView (or MainWindow) has no use for it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-14
<kalikiana_> zsombi: The new MR just for AdaptivePageLayout https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layoutMirroringInAdaptivePageLayout/+merge/319833
<zsombi> kalikiana_: kthx
<kalikiana_> daker: FYI ^^
<daker> kalikiana_: ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-15
<daker> kalikiana_: check the in-app notification :D https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5YNuwiW23vRX2dlby1XbjJzRkk/view
<daker> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> daker: ohoooo! nais :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-16
<kalikiana_> daker: Actually I was wondering if you'd care to work on the Quassel UI. It's based on upstream Quassel but has a QML frontend so there's no need to re-implement all of the IRC features https://github.com/kalikiana/quassel
<kalikiana_> And your IRC GUI stuff looks quite nice
<daker> kalikiana_: sure i can help with that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-17
<csulok> hi guys :) i am new to app dev on ubuntu (coming from other platforms :D)... i have seen 2 ways to start, one is quiclky the other is the Ubuntu SDK... which do you think is better to start with? My first "project" would be a day organizer app (just for fun)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-18
<TheReaperKing1> Howdy
<TheReaperKing1> we had a guy who was nice enough to put an app of mine into the software center but unfortunately the newest version has some issues
<TheReaperKing1> I was trying to write a review to provide information it but the login prompt seems to time out
<TheReaperKing1> err provide information for it
<TheReaperKing1> I'm referring to this app.  For whatever reason he doesn't have it set to download the data for the mod, I have sent him a message on launchpad
<TheReaperKing1> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/sandboxgamemaker/
<TheReaperKing1> I'm new to Ubuntu so I'm still learning my way around
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-03-15
<vikeDYGCBK> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<vikeDYGCBK> chriadam_ kyleN_ mdeslaur sbeattie Kaleo ubot9 mpt glebihan JanC zzarr exit70 ogra_ kenvandine Acn0w chesedo ahayzen faenil BOHverkill voldyman davidcalle Orphis popey benoitc chihchun_afk matiasb hyperair trollixx charles ablasche ondra ubuntulog2 karlthane mardy leosilva me4oslav marcoceppi Noskcaj Elleo deltab higgins larreamikel[m] ubot5` mhall119
